# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Զինված ապստամբություն Հայաստանում

## Բիձա

«Սասնա Ծռեր» խմբավորում. Մենք սկսել ենք զինված ապստամբություն, միացե՛ք:

Սիրելի՛ հայրենակիցներ

Մենք Ժիրայր Սէֆիլյանի մարտական և քաղաքական պայքարի ընկերներն ենք:
Տարիներ շարունակ Ժիրայր Սէֆիլյանը և նրա համախոհները փորձել են խաղաղ միջոցներով իրավիճակ փոխել Հայաստանում: Որպես արդյունք՝ Ժիրայր Սէֆիլյանին վերագրվեց զինված ապստամբություն կատարելու կեղծ մեղադրանք և նա հայտնվեց բանտում, իսկ նրա համախոհները մշտապես ենթարկվում են հալածանքի և բռնությունների:

Տարիների դառը փորձն ի վերջո մեզ համոզեց, որ կառավարող վարչախումբն այն աստիճանի է կեղեքել, իրավազրկել և ուժասպառ արել մեր ժողովրդին, որ նա այլևս չունի երկարատև ու զանգվածային խաղաղ պայքարի համար անհրաժեշտ ռեսուրս: Դրան գումարվում է աղետալի չափերի հասնող արտագաղթը, որը կայուն կերպով քայքայում է մեր դիմադրողականության վերջին մնացորդները: Այդ ամենի հետ մեկտեղ՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանի աթոռը պահելու համար պայմանավորված պատերազմի միջոցով Արցախի ազատագրված տարածքները հանձնելու դավաճանությունը կդառնա մեր պետականության դագաղի վերջին մեխը:

Ուստի ազգի և Հայրենիքի ապագան փրկելու միակ տարբերակը զինված ապստամբության ձևով իրականացվող ժողովրդային ընդվզումն է:

Մենք՝ «Սասնա Ծռեր» խմբավորման անդամներս, գիտակցելով վիճակի օրհասականությունը, որոշել ենք ապահովել մեր և մեր սերունդների ազատ ու արժանապատիվ կյանքի իրավունքը և այդ նպատակով դիմել ենք զինված ապստամբության:
Մենք արդեն գրավել ենք Երևան քաղաքում գտնվող հիմնական ոստիկանական բազաներից մեկը, ինչպես նաև մի քանի բաժիններ: Այս պահի դրությամբ վերահսկում ենք Երևանի Էրեբունի թաղամասը և դրան հարակից հատվածները: Մեզ են միացել Զինված ուժերի զորամասեր: Ապստամբությունը ծավալվում է ամբողջ երկրով մեկ:
Համայն հայությանը և ՀՀ բոլոր քաղաքացիներին կոչ ենք անում միանալ ապստամբությանը կամ բոլոր հնարավոր միջոցներով աջակցել ապստամբներին: Ապստամբությանը միացող յուրաքանչյուր ոք, ով նախկինում մեղք է գործել ժողովրդի և օրենքի առաջ, ստանում է իր մեղքը քավելու և համերաշխ հասարակության լիիրավ անդամ դառնալու հնարավորություն:

Ունևոր մարդկանց կոչ ենք անում հոգալ փողոց դուրս եկած մեր հայրենակիցների սննդի և այլ անհրաժեշտ կարիքները:
Կոչ ենք անում դուրս գալ փողոց, խմբեր կազմել, զինվել, գրավել ոստիկանական բաժինները, փակել փողոցները, զինաթափել ոստիկաններին, իսկ ապստամբությանը դիմադրող անձանց չեզոքացնել ըստ իրավիճակից բխող անհրաժեշտության:

Մեր հիմնական պահանջն է. Ժողովրդի իշխանությունը յուրացրած և նրա ֆիզիկական անվտանգությունն ու պետության տարածքը վտանգի ենթարկող Սերժ Սարգսյանը պետք է իր վարչախմբի հետ միասին հրաժարական տա և իշխանությունը փոխանցի Ժողովրդի վստահության կառավարությանը: Հակառակ պարագայում ապստամբությունը կծավալվի և նշված պահանջը կկատարվի ժողովրդի պարտադրանքով:

Դիմում ենք Հայկական բանակին
Սահմանային զորամասերի զինծառայողները պետք է մնան իրենց տեղերում և շարունակեն ծառայությունը առավելագույն զգոնությամբ ու ջանասիրությամբ: Իսկ ոչ սահմանային զորամասերի զինծառայողներին կոչ ենք անում միանալ ապստամբությանը և իրենց վերահսկողության տակ վերցնել զորամասերին հարակից տարածքներն ու բնակավայրերը:

Դիմում ենք Արցախի ղեկավարությանը
Ապստամբության գլխավոր խթանը Արցախի ամբողջականության և արցախցիների անվտանգությունը երաշխավորելու ձգտումն է: Մնացեք ձեր դիրքերում և համախմբեք արցախցիներին: Մի քանի օր անց դուք կհամոզվեք, թե Հայաստանի իրապես ազգային կառավարությունն ինչպես է մոբիլիզացնում համայն հայությանը հանուն Արցախի անվտանգության ապահովման:
Դիմում ենք ոստիկանության ծառայողներին
Ձեզ տրվում է մեկ ժամ ժամանակ՝ կողմնորոշվելու և որոշում կայացնելու համար: Դուք պետք է չգնաք ձեր ծառայության վայրերը և չմասնակցեք ապստամբած ժողովրդին ճնշելու փորձերին: Մեկ ժամ հետո համազգեստ կրող, առավել ևս՝ ժողովրդի նկատմամբ ուժ կիրառող ոստիկանները կհամարվեն ապստամբության թիրախ և կչեզոքացվեն: Ողջունելի է իր հարազատ ժողովրդի կողքին իր ծառայողական զենքով կամ թեկուզ առանց զենքի կանգնող ոստիկանի արարքը: Այդպիսի ազնիվ և իրավաչափ ընտրություն կատարած ոստիկանները կհիշվեն մեր պատմության մեջ և օրինակ կդառնան ապագա իրավապահների համար:

Դիմում ենք ազգային անվտանգության մարմինների ծառայողներին
Դուք պետք է մնաք ձեր ծառայության վայրերում և կատարեք ձեր պարտականությունները արտաքին հետախուզության և հակահետախուզության ուղղությամբ: Ժողովրդի դեմ որևէ գործողության մասնակցելու կամ ապստամբների պահանջներին չենթարկվելու դեպքում դուք նույնպես կդառնաք ապստամբության թիրախ և կչեզոքացվեք:

Եկել է ազատության, արժանապատվության, արդարության և իրավունքի ժամանակը: Մե՛նք ենք տերը մեր երկրի:

«Սասնա Ծռեր» խմբավորում, 17-ը հուլիսի 2016 թ., ժամը 5:28


*Մոդերատորական. Թեման ստեղծվել է «Քաղաքական քննարկումներ թեմայից դուրս» թեմայից առանձանցված 28 գրառումների հիման վրա:*

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս ոնց որ լրջանում ա, FB-ն փակել են։

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էս ոնց որ լրջանում ա, FB-ն փակել են։


Իմ մոտ FB-ն նորմալ աշխատում ա, բայց լրահոսում քար լռություն ա սրա մասին, մենակ գալա տվ-ով եմ տեսել

----------


## Աթեիստ

Բիլայնը, Յուքումն ու ADC_ն ՖԲ-ն փակել են։

Ռոստելեկոմն ու արմինկոն ունեն։

Մտնելու համար օգտվեք TOR բռաուզերից։ Դանդաղ ա, բայց բացում ա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ասում են Թվիթթերում ա։




> Reports of crisis in Armenia right now: armed occupation of Yerevan police department, 3 dead, hostages, Facebook blocked nationwide.

----------


## Լեո

> Բիլայնը, Յուքումն ու ADC_ն ՖԲ-ն փակել են։
> 
> Ռոստելեկոմն ու արմինկոն ունեն։
> 
> Մտնելու համար օգտվեք TOR բռաուզերից։ Դանդաղ ա, բայց բացում ա։


Ես Յուքոմից եմ օգտվում, ու իմ մոտ բացում ա FB-ն:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Արդեն բացել են։

*Զինված միջադեպ Երևանում. թարմացվող*

----------

Rammstein (17.07.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեր հեղաշրջումը բայց թուրքականից մազալույա ․․․․Ու ամենակարևորն էն ա, որ համատարած մեր բողկին չի, չնայած սաղս էլ հակված ենք ավանդական «արա դե ճիշտ են ասում էլի» տարբերակին։

----------

Bruno (17.07.2016)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մեր հեղաշրջումը բայց թուրքականից մազալույա ․․․․Ու ամենակարևորն էն ա, որ համատարած մեր բողկին չի, չնայած սաղս էլ հակված ենք ավանդական «արա դե ճիշտ են ասում էլի» տարբերակին։



Ինչի պիտի բողկներին լինի որ։ Երեք օրը մի անգամ միլիցայություն ենք գրավում զենքով, Օսիպյան Վալերիկին էլ պատանդ վերցնում, ինչ մի զարմանալի բան ա։

Էդ մարդկանց ճակատագիրն արդեն պարզ ա՝ զինված հարձակման դեպքում սաղին ոչնչացնելու են, ձերբակալեցին էլ՝ ուրիշ ձև են վերջները տալու։

Մենակ մի հույս ա մնում,  տղերրքից մեկն առաջին գործով Վալերիկին կսատկացնի հենց հարմար առիթ լինի։ Գոնե մի քյար մնա։

----------

Տրիբուն (18.07.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

կիսատ մտածված ու լավ չիրականացված ծրագիր..
հազար ափսոս տղերքին..

երկար ժամանակ հույս ունեյի, թե շախմատի արքայի գաղտնի քայլն է՝ բանակցություններում արտաքին ճնշումներից խուսափելու համար, բայց, ավաղ, դեռ չեն աճել էդ մակարդակի...


հ.գ. սաղ հեչ, բայց հալալ էր էդ դեբիլին..
երկար ժամանակա էդքան չէի ծիծաղել..
ուրեմն Օպերայի բակում ձեռնաշղթա հագցրած մի քաղաքացի կամ դերասանություն էր անում, կամ էլ իրոք վատացել ու գետնին էր ընկել..
կողքը կանգնած սպան մանկլավիկներից մեկին ուղարկումա ջուր բերելու..
մեկ էլ էս ապուշը մի լիքը վեդռո գրկած եկավ.....
ու միայն ընկնավորած «էս ինչա՞ արաաաա, տար հլա ըստուց..»-ից հետո գլխի ընկավ, որ խոսքը բաժակով ջրի մասին էր...

----------


## Վիշապ

Վայթե մեր ժողովրդի մեջի ամենաադեկվատները այս մարդիկ են: Ու դժբախտությունն այն է, որ մեր ժողովրդի մեջ միլիցեքը ավելի շատ են, քան թե նման մարդիկ: Ու իմ կարծիքով սա տեռոր չի, քրեական հանցագործություն չի, հակառակը՝ անհույս ինքնապաշտպանություն է հանցագործներից ու տականքներից:

----------

John (19.07.2016), murmushka (22.07.2016), S.L.V. (22.07.2016), Արէա (18.07.2016), Նիկեա (22.07.2016), Տրիբուն (18.07.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վայթե մեր ժողովրդի մեջի ամենաադեկվատները այս մարդիկ են: Ու դժբախտությունն այն է, որ մեր ժողովրդի մեջ միլիցեքը ավելի շատ են, քան թե նման մարդիկ: Ու իմ կարծիքով սա տեռոր չի, քրեական հանցագործություն չի, հակառակը՝ անհույս ինքնապաշտպանություն է հանցագործներից ու տականքներից:


Հիմի ոնց չասես, որ էնքան գլուխներս լցրին սահմանդրականով ու երկխոսել-համագործակցելով, որ դոդի գագոյից էն կողմ ոչ մի ուրիշ փրկիչ չենք տեսնում։ Վերջին անգամ տնից ԲՀԿ-ի մտինգին ենք դուրս եկել, թաղեմ ես մեր գլուխը։ Իսկ հիմա նստել ենք խելոք տանը, մինչև էտ մարդկանց գլուխները կուտեն։ Խորագույնս ապատիա ու անտարբերություն ․․․․

----------

Գալաթեա (18.07.2016)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Օպերայում ահագին մարդ կա էս պահին։ Իհարկե մենթերն երկու անգամ շատ են ինչպես միշտ, բայց գոնե էդ տղերքն իրանց լրիվ լքված ու անտեր չեն զգա։ Գոնե էդ մինիմալ սատարումը կա։

----------

murmushka (22.07.2016)

----------


## keyboard

Էս ժողովուրդը 96ի աժ գրավում ա տապալել, էս ժողովուրդը հոկտեմբերի 27 ով էս պուտանկեքին ջնջելու շանս ա տապլել, մարտի մեկ ա տապալել, Բաղրամյան ա տապալել, մի հատ չնթռլո 5 հոգանոց «պիկետը» ի՞ նչ ա որ հանուն մեր փառավոր իշխանությունների չտապալի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ինչքան մարդ ա հավաքվել: Աչքերիս չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Micke

Ժող ջան իսկ ինչո՞վ կարող ենք մե՛նք տղերքին օգնենք։ Դատարկ քննարկումներ չեմ սիրում, եթե դրանք արդյունքի չեն հանգեցնում։ Ի՞նչ առաջարկություններ կան։ Չեմ ուզում, որ դրսում գտնվողներս մի տեսակ անզոր անգործության մատնվենք։ Բայց անկեղծ ասեմ, ներկա պահին ոչ մի իդեա չունեմ։ Միգուցե ինչ որ մեկը ունի՞։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող ջան իսկ ինչո՞վ կարող ենք մե՛նք տղերքին օգնենք։ Դատարկ քննարկումներ չեմ սիրում, եթե դրանք արդյունքի չեն հանգեցնում։ Ի՞նչ առաջարկություններ կան։ Չեմ ուզում, որ դրսում գտնվողներս մի տեսակ անզոր անգործության մատնվենք։ Բայց անկեղծ ասեմ, ներկա պահին ոչ մի իդեա չունեմ։ Միգուցե ինչ որ մեկը ունի՞։


Որոշ երկրներում հավաքվել, վիդեո էին արել, որ աջակցում են, ուղարկել: Բայց իմ համեստ կարծիքով բացի փողոցում կանգնելուց ոչնչով օգնել հնարավոր չի: Ու քանի որ չենք կարող փողոցում կանգնել, ուրեմն չենք կարող որևէ բանով օգնել:

----------

Տրիբուն (20.07.2016)

----------


## Micke

Միգուցե հռչակագիր Ակումբի անդամների անունից, կոչ իշխանություններին, աջակցություն տղերքի՞ն։ Ապա կոչ/հռչակագիրը տարածել զլմներով։ Գոնե դա հնարավոր է չէ՞։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միգուցե հռչակագիր Ակումբի անդամների անունից, կոչ իշխանություններին, աջակցություն տղերքի՞ն։ Ապա կոչ/հռչակագիրը տարածել զլմներով։ Գոնե դա հնարավոր է չէ՞։


Դեմ չեմ, ես էլ կստորագրեմ: Բայց դա ոչ մի շոշափելի օգուտ չի տա: Պետք եղած դեպքում մենք Հայաստանի համար մենակ ֆինանսական օգնություն ենք: Իսկ էս պահին դրա կարիքը չկա:

----------


## Micke

> Դեմ չեմ, ես էլ կստորագրեմ: Բայց դա ոչ մի շոշափելի օգուտ չի տա: Պետք եղած դեպքում մենք Հայաստանի համար մենակ ֆինանսական օգնություն ենք: Իսկ էս պահին դրա կարիքը չկա:


Դե պարզա, որ շոշափելի օգուտ չի տա։ Էդքան միամիտ չեմ, որ մտածեմ էդ թղթով ոհմակը հրաժարականա տալու։ Բայց դա միգուցե օգնի այս շարժմանը մի փոքր։ Որ ինչպես միշտ չասեն, թե ընդամենը մարդկանց մի փոքր խումբա, որը դեմա ռեժիմին։ Դե իսկ ֆինանսականի մասին ներկա պահին խոսք չի կարա լինի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե պարզա, որ շոշափելի օգուտ չի տա։ Էդքան միամիտ չեմ, որ մտածեմ էդ թղթով ոհմակը հրաժարականա տալու։ Բայց դա միգուցե օգնի այս շարժմանը մի փոքր։ Որ ինչպես միշտ չասեն, թե ընդամենը մարդկանց մի փոքր խումբա, որը դեմա ռեժիմին։ Դե իսկ ֆինանսականի մասին ներկա պահին խոսք չի կարա լինի։


Դե էկեք անենք

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Դե էկեք անենք
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


 Իմաստը՞։ 
Էն Մինսկի խմբի բոտ կար կարող ենք դրանից քոփի անենք տեքստը։ Հերթական անիմաստ, ոչինչ չասող deeply concerned հայտարարության իմաստ չեմ տեսնում։

----------

Աթեիստ (20.07.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Իմաստը՞։ 
> Էն Մինսկի խմբի բոտ կար կարող ենք դրանից քոփի անենք տեքստը։ Հերթական անիմաստ, ոչինչ չասող deeply concerned հայտարարության իմաստ չեմ տեսնում։


 Ոչինչ չանելն ավելի անիմաստ չի?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ոչինչ չանելն ավելի անիմաստ չի?


Իհարկե ոչ։ 
Օրինակ Արցախում ամեն անգամ իրավիճակի սրումից հետո, երբ Մինսկի խումբը ոչինչ չասող deeply concerned, all sides… ոճի մեջ հայտարարություն ա անում, ավելի լավ ա ոչինչ չանի։ Երբ ամեն ընտրությունից հետո ԵՄ-ն վեր ա կենում ու ոչինչ չասող «մեկ քայլ առաջ» ոճի մեջ հայտարարություն ա անում ավելի լավ ա ոչինչ չանի։

----------


## Micke

Էս մի քանի ժամվա մեջ ընդամենը 3 մարդ ենք ակումբ մուտք գործել? Հիմա որ գեյերի, լեսբիների ու սվինգերների մասին գրեի, երևի մի քսան քոմենտ կլիներ գրված:

----------

Գաղթական (21.07.2016), Վիշապ (20.07.2016), Տրիբուն (20.07.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Իհարկե ոչ։ 
> Օրինակ Արցախում ամեն անգամ իրավիճակի սրումից հետո, երբ Մինսկի խումբը ոչինչ չասող deeply concerned, all sides… ոճի մեջ հայտարարություն ա անում, ավելի լավ ա ոչինչ չանի։ Երբ ամեն ընտրությունից հետո ԵՄ-ն վեր ա կենում ու ոչինչ չասող «մեկ քայլ առաջ» ոճի մեջ հայտարարություն ա անում ավելի լավ ա ոչինչ չանի։


Որովհետև Մինսկի խումբը թքած  ունի մեր էլ, Արցախի էլ, տո ադրբեջանի վրա էլ:

----------


## Micke

Մինսկի խումբը համեմատելի չի իր հայրենիքի հոգսրով ապրող հայի հետ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես թեման արդեն մի անգամ քննարկվել ա (շատ վաղուց)։ Ակումբը քաղաքական կառույց չի, որ մեծամասնության կարծիքը բոլորին պարտադրվի։
Եթե ակումբում կա նույնիսկ մի անդամ, որ համաձայն չի մեր հետ, արդեն չենք կարա Ակումբի անունից խոսենք։

ԵՎ երկրորդ հերթին, ինչպես Ներսեսն արդեն ասեց, ավելի լավ ա ոչինչ չանել, քան անել ցույց տալու համար։

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման ստեղծվել է «Քաղաքական քննարկումներ թեմայից դուրս» թեմայից առանձանցված 28 գրառումների հիման վրա:*

----------

Աթեիստ (20.07.2016), Ռուֆուս (20.07.2016)

----------


## Sagittarius

չգիտեմ ով ինչով ա ուզում օգնի, բայց հենց նախագահականը գրոհելու համար տանկ առնելու հաշվեհամար բացվի, ձեն կհանեք:

----------


## Micke

Ես չեմ ասում բան անենք ձև տալու համար թե բան ենք անում: Իհարկե պարզ է, որ ակումբը քաղաքական կազմակերպություն չի,  այլապես անունը կլիներ "դեպի շողշողուն ապագա" 
Բայց լավ էլ քաղաքական թեմաներով թեժ քննարկումներ են ընթանում չէ? Եթե քաղաքականությունից այդքան հեռու ենք, ապա պետք չէ ստեղծել քաղաքական թեմաներ, այլ միայն գրականության վրա խորանանք:  
Այ դա է իսկական ձև տալը, երբ մենակ սադում հավաքվող բիձեքի պես թեմաներ ենք ստեղծում, տաք-տաք քննարկում, երեկոյան էլ ցրվում տներով: 
Ստեղ լիքը մտածող մարդիկ են, իրոք ջուր ծեծելուց բացի ոչինչ չենք կարող անել?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես չեմ ասում բան անենք ձև տալու համար թե բան ենք անում: Իհարկե պարզ է, որ ակումբը քաղաքական կազմակերպություն չի,  այլապես անունը կլիներ "դեպի շողշողուն ապագա" 
> Բայց լավ էլ քաղաքական թեմաներով թեժ քննարկումներ են ընթանում չէ? Եթե քաղաքականությունից այդքան հեռու ենք, ապա պետք չէ ստեղծել քաղաքական թեմաներ, այլ միայն գրականության վրա խորանանք:  
> Այ դա է իսկական ձև տալը, երբ մենակ սադում հավաքվող բիձեքի պես թեմաներ ենք ստեղծում, տաք-տաք քննարկում, երեկոյան էլ ցրվում տներով: 
> Ստեղ լիքը մտածող մարդիկ են, իրոք ջուր ծեծելուց բացի ոչինչ չենք կարող անել?


Բայց հենց էդ ա, որ հայտարարությունը ձևից բացի ուրիշ բան չի տալու: Էն ա, սփյուռքից էդքան հայտարարություն էղավ, որևէ օգուտ տվեցի՞ն: Հայաստանաբնակ ակումբցիները փողոց են դուրս գալիս, հենցընենց չեն խոսում: Իրոք ամենալավ բանը, որ կարանք անենք, տոմս առնել ու Երևան գնալն ա: Բայց եթե դա չենք կարող անել, մնացած բաներն անիմաստ են:

----------

Chuk (20.07.2016), Աթեիստ (20.07.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես չեմ ասում բան անենք ձև տալու համար թե բան ենք անում: Իհարկե պարզ է, որ ակումբը քաղաքական կազմակերպություն չի,  այլապես անունը կլիներ "դեպի շողշողուն ապագա" 
> Բայց լավ էլ քաղաքական թեմաներով թեժ քննարկումներ են ընթանում չէ? Եթե քաղաքականությունից այդքան հեռու ենք, ապա պետք չէ ստեղծել քաղաքական թեմաներ, այլ միայն գրականության վրա խորանանք:  
> Այ դա է իսկական ձև տալը, երբ մենակ սադում հավաքվող բիձեքի պես թեմաներ ենք ստեղծում, տաք-տաք քննարկում, երեկոյան էլ ցրվում տներով: 
> Ստեղ լիքը մտածող մարդիկ են, իրոք ջուր ծեծելուց բացի ոչինչ չենք կարող անել?


Ակումբը հարթակ ա, որտեղ քաղաքական թեմաներով կարող են խոսել բոլորը, այդ թվում.
- զինված ապստամբությունն արդարացնողները,
- զինված ապստամբությունը դատապարտողները,
- զինված ապստամբությունը ճիշտ չհամարողները, բայց իրանց չդապարտողները,
- պոկեմոններն ու այլոք:

Ո՞նց կարող ես կոնկրետ դիրքորոշման հայտարարությունն ամբողջ հարթակի անունից անել: Մի խոսքով առաջարկը հասկանալի է, բայց նման քննարկումները վաղուց եղել ու անցել են:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.07.2016)

----------


## Lord

չգիտեմ ինչ կարող են անել դուրսը գտնվողները, բայց ոնց որ թե չեմ տեսնում, որ երկրում ապրողները ինչոր շատ ակտիվ լինեն, ինչ դզեններտ կտրած նստելու եք էլի ու մտքի մեժ կամաց սերժիկին քֆրտեք ու տեղներիցտ չշարժվեք՞

----------


## keyboard

> չգիտեմ ինչ կարող են անել դուրսը գտնվողները, բայց ոնց որ թե չեմ տեսնում, որ երկրում ապրողները ինչոր շատ ակտիվ լինեն, ինչ դզեններտ կտրած նստելու եք էլի ու մտքի մեժ կամաց սերժիկին քֆրտեք ու տեղներիցտ չշարժվեք՞


Հա բա ի՞նչ էիր ուզում, կարող ա՞ գնանք բռնեն տանեն տփեն հավայի։
Հենա հեռվից քրֆում ու բավարարվում ենք:
Կարևորը լավ բան գրես, որ շնորհակալութնուններդ շատ ըլնեն, ֆեյսում յուղոտ ստատուսներ գրես, որ լայքերդ շատ ըլնեն ու որ քեզ ճանաչողները ասեն՝ արա դու էս ի՜նչ դեմք ես։

----------


## Chuk

> Հա բա ի՞նչ էիր ուզում, կարող ա՞ գնանք բռնեն տանեն տփեն հավայի։
> Հենա հեռվից քրֆում ու բավարարվում ենք:
> Կարևորը լավ բան գրես, որ շնորհակալութնուններդ շատ ըլնեն, ֆեյսում յուղոտ ստատուսներ գրես, որ լայքերդ շատ ըլնեն ու որ քեզ ճանաչողները ասեն՝ արա դու էս ի՜նչ դեմք ես։


Իրիկունը հանդիպու՞մ ենք:

----------


## keyboard

Չէ ապեր, էսօր Նատիս ծնունդն ա ու ես մեծապես փաթթած ունեմ թե ով ում ա քրֆում ու ինչ ա անում, ես ցանկացած պարագայում վատ չեմ ապրում, սենց էլ մնա, սրանից լավ ու վատ էլ ըլնի մեկա իմ համար օբշի նույնն ա  :Wink: 
Եթե գարեջրվելու առաջարկ ա, եկող շաբաթ ամեն օր ժամը 7ից հետո քո տրամադրության տակ եմ, երբ ուզես  :Wink:

----------


## Lord

> Իրիկունը հանդիպու՞մ ենք:


որտեղ ?

----------


## Chuk

> որտեղ ?


Ես Սարի Թաղ եմ ուզում գնամ

----------


## keyboard

> Ես Սարի Թաղ եմ ուզում գնամ


Զենքո՞վ, թե շշով

----------


## Chuk

> Զենքո՞վ, թե շշով


Ոտով

----------


## Areg ak

ուշադիր կլնես  :Blush:  , ձեզ կարոտել էի  :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

Դե բարի երթ ախպերս։
Հենց շշի պահ ըլնի խաբար արա, բայց եկող շաբաթ։

----------


## Lord

> Ես Սարի Թաղ եմ ուզում գնամ


դե բեր ինչ որ մի տեղ հանդիպենք գնանք

----------


## Chuk

> դե բեր ինչ որ մի տեղ հանդիպենք գնանք


Համարդ PM արա, 6ի կողմերը կզանգեմ

----------


## Lord

էլ որ մեկը չի ուզում փորձի նորմալ երկրում ապրի ?

----------


## Micke

> Ակումբը հարթակ ա, որտեղ քաղաքական թեմաներով կարող են խոսել բոլորը, այդ թվում.
> - զինված ապստամբությունն արդարացնողները,
> - զինված ապստամբությունը դատապարտողները,
> - զինված ապստամբությունը ճիշտ չհամարողները, բայց իրանց չդապարտողները,
> - պոկեմոններն ու այլոք:
> 
> Ո՞նց կարող ես կոնկրետ դիրքորոշման հայտարարությունն ամբողջ հարթակի անունից անել: Մի խոսքով առաջարկը հասկանալի է, բայց նման քննարկումները վաղուց եղել ու անցել են:


Չու եթե առաջին գրածս կարդացել ես, ապա կհիշես, որ ես տարբեր առաջարկների մասին եմ գրել: Կոչ/ հայտարարությունը դա տարբերակ է միայն: Կա ավելի լավ տարբերակ? առառաջարկիր, կամ առաջարկք ու անենք: Թե չէ կողքից նայողի դիրքում մնալն ինչ որ չի բավարարում:
Իմ կարծիքով թեկուզ թույլ փորձ անելն ավելի լավ է, քան ոչինչ չանել:

----------


## Chuk

> Չու եթե առաջին գրածս կարդացել ես, ապա կհիշես, որ ես տարբեր առաջարկների մասին եմ գրել: Կոչ/ հայտարարությունը դա տարբերակ է միայն: Կա ավելի լավ տարբերակ? առառաջարկիր, կամ առաջարկք ու անենք: Թե չէ կողքից նայողի դիրքում մնալն ինչ որ չի բավարարում:
> Իմ կարծիքով թեկուզ թույլ փորձ անելն ավելի լավ է, քան ոչինչ չանել:


Ակումբում անհատներ են, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրն ինքն է իր անելիքը որոշում, Մայք:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.07.2016)

----------


## Areg ak

Չուկ Սարի Թաղում ինչ ես անելու , միտինգ կա՞

----------


## Micke

> Ակումբում անհատներ են, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրն ինքն է իր անելիքը որոշում, Մայք:


Չուկ ջան, ես հիմա չեմ փորձում վիճել ու իմ կարծիքը պարտադրել: 
Անվանիր գրածս հուսահատության ճիչ, կամ անզորությունից արմունկները կրծելու փորձ, պոպուլիստական կոչ` միևնույն է: 
Կա պարզապես գործ անելու մի մեծ ցանկություն:
Ճիշտ հասկացիր խնդրում եմ, ես չեմ փորձում ինչ որ վեճ սկսել, այլ ռացիոնալ քննարկել, մտածել ինչով կարող ենք օգտակար լինել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես Սարի Թաղ եմ ուզում գնամ


Չուկ, ես հորս արև կգայի, բայց չեմ կարա, օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով ․․․․  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չգիտեմ, մեզ մեր թսանությունը ուր կհասցնի։ Ոչ մեկս չի ուզում նամուսով փողոց դուրս գա ու սաշիկին ասի, որ իրան բյլա չի ուզում ․․․

----------


## Վիշապ

Ամենահիասթափեցնողն էն ա, որ ՀՀ-ում մի հատիկ քաղաքական ուժ կամ կուսակցություն էս պահին չկա, որ այլընտրանքային վիճակ թելադրի կամ լուծում առաջարկի, սկսած վիճակի գլխավոր պատասխանատուից՝ Սերժիկից, վերջացրած իրենց ամենաազդեցիկ ու գլխավոր համարող «ընդդիմադիրներով»: Ալամ Հայաստանի քաղաքական ակտիվը հիմա մի խումբ կալաշնիկավոր ըմբոստներն են, «Նախախորհրդարան»-ի փոքրաթիվ անդամները, որոնց մի մասը բանտերում է, մի քանի հարյուր ակտիվ ջահելները ու իրենց դիմադրող Սերժիկի համազգեստավոր զինված բանդան, որը չգիտես ինչու իրեն ոստիկանություն է համարում, մեկ էլ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը: Մնացածը մտել են ծակերը: Պարույր Հայրիկյանը լավ ա ասում, որ հիմա մենք պրեզիդենտ չունենք, որ ունենայինք ձեն հանած կլիներ:

Հ.Գ. Մոռացա ասել, մեկ էլ մեր մշտական մտաՈՌականությունը՝ 
Հորդորեք վայր դնել զենքերը եւ հանձնվել. մտավորականների կոչը 
Հողերս մեր գլխին:

----------

Micke (21.07.2016), Rammstein (22.07.2016), Աթեիստ (20.07.2016), Տրիբուն (20.07.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ընկերս լավ էր գրել, տարիներով Սերժը երկիրը տիրումեր ա անում, մտավորական չկա։
Բերդում նստած մարդու ընկերները դավադիտ եղած պատանդ են վերցնում, հիշում են, որ մտավորական են, պտի հանդես գան։

----------


## keyboard

> Ընկերս լավ էր գրել, տարիներով Սերժը երկիրը տիրումեր ա անում, մտավորական չկա։
> Բերդում նստած մարդու ընկերները դավադիտ եղած պատանդ են վերցնում, հիշում են, որ մտավորական են, պտի հանդես գան։


Լրացում. բերդում հավայի նստած։

----------

Աթեիստ (20.07.2016)

----------


## Sagittarius

բախումներ են

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նիկոլը լարվածությունը հանեց, թե չէ քաք էր։
Մնում ա սադրանքների չտրվեն, մինչև վերջ լսեն։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բայց դուք ջոկում եք եքա երկրի ու քաղաքի փոխոստիկանապետեր հելնեն գնան պատանդ ընկնեն։ Զգում եք չէ մակարդակը։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ՖԲ–ում չկամ, լուրերում չեմ կարդացել էդ մասին։ Եթե ինչ որ մի բան լսել եք էն զոհված ոստիկանը հենց սկզբի գրոհի ժամանակ ա զոհվել, թե հետո ա եղել երբ փոխոստիկանապետերն են պատանդ ընկել։ Էդ պատանդ ընկնելու մասին էլ եթե ինչ որ մանրամասներ գիտեք գրեք էլի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Զոհն եղել ա գրավելու ժամանակ, մնացածը հանձնվել են, էդ մեկը որոշել ա կրակի, նրանք էլ իրան են կրակել։
Դե մնացած պատանդները հանգիստ հանձնվել են։
Օսիպյանենք թափով հասել են բանակցելու ու մնացել են։

Էսօր էդ զոհվածի հիշատակը հարգելու համար Օսիպյանենց զինված զենք են տվել, օդ կրակելու համար։

----------

Chuk (21.07.2016), Mr. Annoying (21.07.2016), Ներսես_AM (20.07.2016), Նիկեա (22.07.2016)

----------


## Lord

Ակումբցիներ, էլ ոչմեկ չի ուզում մասնակցի զվարճանքին ?  :Hands Up:

----------


## John

> Ես Սարի Թաղ եմ ուզում գնամ


Բարով, սուս-փուս )))

----------


## Gayl

> Չուկ, ես հորս արև կգայի, բայց չեմ կարա, օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով ․․․․


Երդվում ես որ հավատա??? Դու ու Վիշապը ստեղի գազանիկներն եք ուղակի միշտ ինչ որ լուրջ պատճառով չեք կարողանում փրկեք Հայաստանը։ Վիշապը թուրքից դու էլ իշխանությունից։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երդվում ես որ հավատա??? Դու ու Վիշապը ստեղի գազանիկներն եք ուղակի միշտ ինչ որ լուրջ պատճառով չեք կարողանում փրկեք Հայաստանը։ Վիշապը թուրքից դու էլ իշխանությունից։


Կորի գրողի ծոցը

----------

Chuk (21.07.2016)

----------


## Areg ak

> Կորի գրողի ծոցը


  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Կորի գրողի ծոցը


Իիիիֆֆֆֆֆ գազանիկ....
Օբյեկտիվ պատճառներից ելնելով չեմ կարող  :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

> Երդվում ես որ հավատա??? Դու ու Վիշապը ստեղի գազանիկներն եք ուղակի միշտ ինչ որ լուրջ պատճառով չեք կարողանում փրկեք Հայաստանը։ Վիշապը թուրքից դու էլ իշխանությունից։


Գել ախպեր, արի մի ու վերջին անգամ գրեմ: Երբ որ Տրիբունն ու Վիշապը նաև փողոցում ու հրապարակներում պայքարում էին, նույնիսկ ես էի դեռ չոչ անում, ուր մնաց դու:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.07.2016), Ձայնալար (21.07.2016), Նիկեա (22.07.2016)

----------


## Gayl

Արի նմանատիպ պատասխան տամ։ Որ փողոցում պայքարում էի Վիշապը Հայաստանից փախնելու փողն էր հավաքում, Տրիբունը օբյեկտիվ պատճառ էր ման գալիս, իսկ դու չգիտեմ։
Էդ ինչ կապ ունի վապշե?? Մարդ կար վախտին թուրք էր սպանում հանուն անկախության իսկ հիմա...????

----------


## Chuk

> Արի նմանատիպ պատասխան տամ։ Որ փողոցում պայքարում էի Վիշապը Հայաստանից փախնելու փողն էր հավաքում, Տրիբունը օբյեկտիվ պատճառ էր ման գալիս, իսկ դու չգիտեմ։
> Էդ ինչ կապ ունի վապշե?? Մարդ կար վախտին թուրք էր սպանում հանուն անկախության իսկ հիմա...????


Բարի գիշեր:

----------


## Gayl

> Բարի գիշեր:


Քնի ախպերս, քնի։ Տռեզվի լինես բարի գիշերդ կփոխես բարի ճանապարհով կամ տենց մի բան։

----------


## Lord

Էս ակումբումել ոնց որ բացի մի քանիսը սաղ վախկոտ, ալարկոտ, մենակ օդի մեջ խոսացողներ են, մենակ թողես բողոքեք, բայց երբ ինչ որ բան անելու ժամանակնա սաղ զբաղված են, գոնե խոստովանեք, որ վախում եք տնուց դուրս գաք, որ դզեզ չնեղացնեն, անտարբեր մնացողները մլիցեքից վատնեն, տղա եղեք

----------

Gayl (21.07.2016), Micke (21.07.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Էս ակումբումել ոնց որ բացի մի քանիսը սաղ վախկոտ, ալարկոտ, մենակ օդի մեջ խոսացողներ են, մենակ թողես բողոքեք, բայց երբ ինչ որ բան անելու ժամանակնա սաղ զբաղված են, գոնե խոստովանեք, որ վախում եք տնուց դուրս գաք, որ դզեզ չնեղացնեն, անտարբեր մնացողները մլիցեքից վատնեն, տղա եղեք


Բայց հլա մի հատ սեքսի մասին թեմա բացի, տես ոնց են սաղ հավաքվում քննարկելու, սխալ օրիենտացիայովներին էլ վառելու, կտոր-կտոր անելու, գնդակահարության պատին դեմ անելու պատրաստ: 
Բայց կոնկրետ որ ասում ես արեք գլուխ-գլխի տանք, միգուցե մի օգուտ կարողանանք տալ, միանգամից սկսվումա... բա ինչ օգուտ դրանից, բա էս, բա էն... մեկա ինչ որ անենք օգուտ չի տալու:
Ոնց որ էն մուլտիկի միջի նեզնայկան` ինչի քնելուց հանվենք,  եթե առավոտյան միևնույն է հագնվելու ենք: 
Էհհհ:

----------


## Chuk

> Էս ակումբումել ոնց որ բացի մի քանիսը սաղ վախկոտ, ալարկոտ, մենակ օդի մեջ խոսացողներ են, մենակ թողես բողոքեք, բայց երբ ինչ որ բան անելու ժամանակնա սաղ զբաղված են, գոնե խոստովանեք, որ վախում եք տնուց դուրս գաք, որ դզեզ չնեղացնեն, անտարբեր մնացողները մլիցեքից վատնեն, տղա եղեք


Տիկ, հերիք ա հավայի խոսեք: Ի դեպ երեկ վերջն եկա՞ր:

Ակումբում, անշուշտ, վախկոտներ էլ կլինեն: Բայց ի տարբերություն շատ ու շատ խոսացողների ակումբում նենց մարդիկ են, ովքեր իրանցն անում են, կանգնում են, պայքարում են, ու դրա մասին գլուխ գովալով չեն խոսում, ամեն տեղ էդ չեն թմբկահարում:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.07.2016), Արէա (21.07.2016), Շինարար (21.07.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց հլա մի հատ սեքսի մասին թեմա բացի, տես ոնց են սաղ հավաքվում քննարկելու, սխալ օրիենտացիայովներին էլ վառելու, կտոր-կտոր անելու, գնդակահարության պատին դեմ անելու պատրաստ: 
> Բայց կոնկրետ որ ասում ես արեք գլուխ-գլխի տանք, միգուցե մի օգուտ կարողանանք տալ, միանգամից սկսվումա... բա ինչ օգուտ դրանից, բա էս, բա էն... մեկա ինչ որ անենք օգուտ չի տալու:
> Ոնց որ էն մուլտիկի միջի նեզնայկան` ինչի քնելուց հանվենք,  եթե առավոտյան միևնույն է հագնվելու ենք: 
> Էհհհ:


Երիտասարդ, քեզ հստակ մի բան է ասվել, որ ակումբի անունից ընդհանրական բան չի կարող արվել, որտև ակումբի համայնքը բազմազան է:
Իսկ յուրաքանչյուրն ազատ է ինքնուրույն որևէ բան անելու: Ու ի տարբերություն քեզ շատերը մեծամռունչ (ասա, որ լավ բառ ա) հայտարարություններ անելու փոխարեն անում են:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.07.2016), Արէա (21.07.2016), Շինարար (21.07.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց հլա մի հատ սեքսի մասին թեմա բացի, տես ոնց են սաղ հավաքվում քննարկելու, սխալ օրիենտացիայովներին էլ վառելու, կտոր-կտոր անելու, գնդակահարության պատին դեմ անելու պատրաստ: 
> Բայց կոնկրետ որ ասում ես արեք գլուխ-գլխի տանք, միգուցե մի օգուտ կարողանանք տալ, միանգամից սկսվումա... բա ինչ օգուտ դրանից, բա էս, բա էն... մեկա ինչ որ անենք օգուտ չի տալու:
> Ոնց որ էն մուլտիկի միջի նեզնայկան` ինչի քնելուց հանվենք,  եթե առավոտյան միևնույն է հագնվելու ենք: 
> Էհհհ:


Արա բռատ ջան ուզում ես անես ուրեմն արա, ինչ ես ընգել սրանից նրանից սպռոս ես անում??? Մտածի ու տես ով կա որ կողքիդ կկանգնի։ Թե չէ մտել նենց բաներ ես ասում, որ մարդ մտածում ա սելֆիին կարոտ տղա ես։

----------


## Micke

> Երիտասարդ, քեզ հստակ մի բան է ասվել, որ ակումբի անունից ընդհանրական բան չի կարող արվել, որտև ակումբի համայնքը բազմազան է:
> Իսկ յուրաքանչյուրն ազատ է ինքնուրույն որևէ բան անելու: Ու ի տարբերություն քեզ շատերը մեծամռունչ (ասա, որ լավ բառ ա) հայտարարություններ անելու փոխարեն անում են:


Երիտասարդի համար մերսի, եթե իհարկե "այ ջահելի"  ակումբային մեղմացրած տարբերակը չի: Մեծամռունչն էլ լավ բառ ա, դրանով կարաս մի հատ թույն պատմվածք թխես: Ես ոնց որ ասելիքս էդքան էլ լավ չեմ կարողանում բացատրեմ հա? Պարտադիր չի ակումբի անունից լինի, բայց դե անցած լինի: Ի տարբերություն ինձ? Արդեն հասցրեցիր ինձ ճանաչել? 
Տոնս մեղմեմ. Չուկ ջան, ինչը քեզ առիթ տվեց ենթադրելու, որ ես մենակ "մեծամռունչ"  (իրոք լավ բառա, մի բան էլ ես դրանով կթխեմ) խոսում եմ?
Ես ինչ եմ ասում, դու դրել հետս կռիվ ես անում. լավ էհ: 
Չուկ, իմ վեճը քո հետ չի, լավ կլինի քոնն էլ իմ հետ չլինի:
Լավ մնա:

----------


## Chuk

> Երիտասարդի համար մերսի, եթե իհարկե "այ ջահելի"  ակումբային մեղմացրած տարբերակը չի: Մեծամռունչն էլ լավ բառ ա, դրանով կարաս մի հատ թույն պատմվածք թխես: Ես ոնց որ ասելիքս էդքան էլ լավ չեմ կարողանում բացատրեմ հա? Պարտադիր չի ակումբի անունից լինի, բայց դե անցած լինի: Ի տարբերություն ինձ? Արդեն հասցրեցիր ինձ ճանաչել? 
> Տոնս մեղմեմ. Չուկ ջան, ինչը քեզ առիթ տվեց ենթադրելու, որ ես մենակ "մեծամռունչ"  (իրոք լավ բառա, մի բան էլ ես դրանով կթխեմ) խոսում եմ?
> Ես ինչ եմ ասում, դու դրել հետս կռիվ ես անում. լավ էհ: 
> Չուկ, իմ վեճը քո հետ չի, լավ կլինի քոնն էլ իմ հետ չլինի:
> Լավ մնա:


Շատ լավ:

Հիմա առաջարկների մասին: Բնավ կարիք չկա նստել ակումբում ու ինքնակազմակերպվել, քանզի կազմակերպչական պրոցեսներն էսօր ուզենք թե չուզենք տեղափոխվել են փողոց:

- Մարդիկ հավաքվում են, մեկն ի աջակցություն ապստամբների, մյուսն արյունահեղությունը կանխելու համար, երրորդն իշխանությունը զսպելու համար: Կարելի է մասնակցել, յուրաքանչյուրն իր կամքով, այդ ինքնաբուխ հավաքներին, պիկետներին: 
- Որքան հասկանում եմ (ես քաղաքում չէի, շատ չեմ կարողացել ամեն ինչին հետևել), ամեն օր նույն վայրում կազմակերպվում են հանրային քննարկումներ, որոնց ժամանակ յուրաքանչյուրն ազատորեն արտահայտում է իր միտքը, ներկայացնում առաջարկներ, փորձ է արվում գծագրել պայքարի մարտավարություն:
- Նույն տեղում (Խորենացի փողոց), կարծես թե երեկավանից պետք է տեղադրվեր հանգանակության արկղ: Կարելի է մասնակցել հանգանակությանը:

Արտասահմանում ապրող մեր բարեկամները կարող են ինքնակազմակերպվել տեղում ու իրենց համայնքի անունից հայտարարություններ տարածել: Կարող են նաև դրամահավաք անել ու կարծում եմ ֆեյսբուքով դժվար չի լինի գտնել կազմակերպիչներին, գումարը փոխանցել (ակումբի միջոցով դա ռեալ չի, քանզի ակումբը կողմ հանդիսացող մարմին չի):

Մի ուրիշ ուղղություն է ինֆորմացիայի տարածումը, որը ներկայիս տեղեկատվական դարում կարող է անել ձեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը սոց. ցանցերի ու այլ միջոցներով:

Մասնագետները (օրինակ իրավաբաններ), կարող են հեշտորեն գտնել տուժողներին ու անվճար առաջարկել իրենց մասնագիտական օգնությունը: Բժիշկները կարող են ներկա լինել ու առաջին բուժօգնություն ցույց տալ տուժածներին: Եվ այլն: 

Յուրաքանչյուրն, ով ցանկանում է պրոցեսին իր օգնությունն այս կամ այն կերպ ցուցաբերել, կարող է որևէ կերպ ինքնակազմակերպվել ու դառնալ մասնակից: Դրա համար նոր հեծանիվ հայտնագործելու կարիք չկա:

----------

Micke (21.07.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Արա բռատ ջան ուզում ես անես ուրեմն արա, ինչ ես ընգել սրանից նրանից սպռոս ես անում??? Մտածի ու տես ով կա որ կողքիդ կկանգնի։ Թե չէ մտել նենց բաներ ես ասում, որ մարդ մտածում ա սելֆիին կարոտ տղա ես։


Գայլ եղբայր (բռատ) էն բռատի դիմացի արան որ հանես, ավելի բարեհունչ կլինի: Հիմա քեզ ոնց հասկանամ, քո համար ես բռատ եմ, թե արա?
Հավատա ինձ (երդվելու կարիք չունեմ) որոշակի քայլեր ես անում եմ, առանց կուրծք ծեծելու, բայց ակումբի պոտենցիալը նկատի ունենալով, ես սխալմամբ կարծեցի թե կարելի էր ավելին անել. ափսոս: 
Սելֆիի (դու երևի նկատի ունես լայքեր, գովասանքներ, քանի որ սելֆի ուրիշ բանա նշանակում) կարիք չունեմ: Ես ունեմ իմ պուբլիկան, որն ավելի մեծ ա, քան ակումբի ակտիվ մասը, որը ամեն շաբաթ ինձ լսում և հարկ եղած տեղն էլ ծափահարում ա:
Լավ եղիր բռատ:

----------

Gayl (21.07.2016), Lion (21.07.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ եղբայր (բռատ) էն բռատի դիմացի արան որ հանես, ավելի բարեհունչ կլինի: Հիմա քեզ ոնց հասկանամ, քո համար ես բռատ եմ, թե արա?
> Հավատա ինձ (երդվելու կարիք չունեմ) որոշակի քայլեր ես անում եմ, առանց կուրծք ծեծելու, բայց ակումբի պոտենցիալը նկատի ունենալով, ես սխալմամբ կարծեցի թե կարելի էր ավելին անել. ափսոս: 
> Սելֆիի (դու երևի նկատի ունես լայքեր, գովասանքներ, քանի որ սելֆի ուրիշ բանա նշանակում) կարիք չունեմ: Ես ունեմ իմ պուբլիկան, որն ավելի մեծ ա, քան ակումբի ակտիվ մասը, որը ամեն շաբաթ ինձ լսում և հարկ եղած տեղն էլ ծափահարում ա:
> Լավ եղիր բռատ:


Ախպերս...չէ ինչ երդվել? թող երդվեն նրանք ովքեր շատ են ուզում որ իրանց դատարկ խոսքին հավատան։
Չէ հենց սելֆի նկատի ունեի։ Դե նենց ա ստացվել որ ես էլ գիտեմ ինչ ա նշանակում սելֆի։ Ապերս մեկը տանկի փող ա տալիս, մյուսը խորհուրդներ կոմպի հետեվից, էն մեկը երդվում ա իսկ վերջինի աչքը հանելու եմ։ Ախպերս ոնց գիտես տենց էլ արա դու առաջարկի թող ես էլ ոտքի կանգնեմ ու ծափահարեմ։

----------

Micke (21.07.2016)

----------


## Lord

> Տիկ, հերիք ա հավայի խոսեք: Ի դեպ երեկ վերջն եկա՞ր:
> 
> Ակումբում, անշուշտ, վախկոտներ էլ կլինեն: Բայց ի տարբերություն շատ ու շատ խոսացողների ակումբում նենց մարդիկ են, ովքեր իրանցն անում են, կանգնում են, պայքարում են, ու դրա մասին գլուխ գովալով չեն խոսում, ամեն տեղ էդ չեն թմբկահարում:


հա մինչև 2-ը ընդեղ եմ եղել, որ ասեցիր շուտ էս իչնելու դրա համար էլ չզանգեցի, ու հավաի չեմ խոսում, ինչ կա ասում եմ, մշտական մի քանի հոգիա, որ գնումա մասնակցումա, մնացածը մտածումա իրա կարծիքը հայտնի հերիքա, ու տփոց ուտելնել վատ բան չի, հատկապես սենց դեպքերում

----------

Micke (21.07.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> հա մինչև 2-ը ընդեղ եմ եղել, որ ասեցիր շուտ էս իչնելու դրա համար էլ չզանգեցի, ու հավաի չեմ խոսում, ինչ կա ասում եմ, մշտական մի քանի հոգիա, որ գնումա մասնակցումա, մնացածը մտածումա իրա կարծիքը հայտնի հերիքա, ու տփոց ուտելնել վատ բան չի, հատկապես սենց դեպքերում


Չէ, ահագին լռվեցինք: Որ իմանայինք թեժանալու ա, ավելի կմնայինք: Բայց արդեն ահագին մարդ կար, խախանդ էր, ասեցինք լավ, գնանք:

----------


## Lord

> Չէ, ահագին լռվեցինք: Որ իմանայինք թեժանալու ա, ավելի կմնայինք: Բայց արդեն ահագին մարդ կար, խախանդ էր, ասեցինք լավ, գնանք:


իմանայի կզանգեի, հա բայց էլի քիչ էր, շատ պիտի լինեինք ավելի, դուխ չէին անի հարձակվեին, չնայած էլի դուռ չէին անոի, ուղակի են զիբիլով սկսեցին կրակել մարդկանց մեջ դրանից ցրվան

----------


## Chuk

> իմանայի կզանգեի, հա բայց էլի քիչ էր, շատ պիտի լինեինք ավելի, դուխ չէին անի հարձակվեին, չնայած էլի դուռ չէին անոի, ուղակի են զիբիլով սկսեցին կրակել մարդկանց մեջ դրանից ցրվան


Դե իմ գնացած պահի համեմատ շատ էին, գնացինք, մի 100-200 հոգի են, դուրս գալուց 2000 ու ավել կլինեին:

----------


## Lord

> Դե իմ գնացած պահի համեմատ շատ էին, գնացինք, մի 100-200 հոգի են, դուրս գալուց 2000 ու ավել կլինեին:


հետո ավելի շատ էին մարդիկ, ուղակի հեշտ են խուճապի մատնվում

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ախպերս...չէ ինչ երդվել? թող երդվեն նրանք ովքեր շատ են ուզում որ իրանց դատարկ խոսքին հավատան։
> Չէ հենց սելֆի նկատի ունեի։ Դե նենց ա ստացվել որ ես էլ գիտեմ ինչ ա նշանակում սելֆի։ Ապերս մեկը տանկի փող ա տալիս, մյուսը խորհուրդներ կոմպի հետեվից, էն մեկը երդվում ա իսկ վերջինի աչքը հանելու եմ։ Ախպերս ոնց գիտես տենց էլ արա դու առաջարկի թող ես էլ ոտքի կանգնեմ ու ծափահարեմ։


Գայլ, մի տեսակ դու ընդհանուր շատ ես խոսում մեկի համար, որ «կոմպի հետևից» խոսացողներինին ա քննադատում:

----------


## Lord

> Ես ունեմ իմ պուբլիկան, որն ավելի մեծ ա, քան ակումբի ակտիվ մասը, որը ամեն շաբաթ ինձ լսում և հարկ եղած տեղն էլ ծափահարում ա:


երգիչ էս? թե տերհայր? թե ինչոր ուրիշ նոր ձևեր կան պուբլիկա ունենալու ?

----------


## Chuk

Տղերքի կողմից հարգված մարդու են գտել որպես միջնորդ: Մինչև հիմա էդ գործը Ալեք Ենիքգոմշյանն էր անում, ով նույնպես հարգված էր: ՀԻմա Բալասանյան Վիտալին ա եկել.




> «Սասնա ծռեր» խմբավորման և իշխանությունների միջև բանակցությունները շարունակվում են: Այս մասին ArmLur.am-ի հետ զրույցում նշեց խմբավորման անդամ, ՊՊԾ գունդը գրավողներից Պավել Մանուկյանը:
> 
> *– Պարո′ն Մանուկյան, բանակցություններն ի՞նչ փուլում են գտնվում: 
> *– Շարունակվում են, հիմա Վիտալի Բալասանյանն է մեզ մոտ, իր հետ ենք զրուցում: 
> 
> *– Միջնորդ կողմ ո՞վ է հանդիսանում: 
> *– Շատ դժվար վիճակ է, իշխանությունները բերանը ջուր են առել, իրանք չեն կարողանում մի բան անել, մեզ համար մի հարգելի մարդ են ուղարկում`Վիտալի Բալասանյանին, ով մեզ կողմից ընդունված, իմ կողմից առավել ևս: Այդ փուլում է: Հիմա այստեղ է, նա դուրս կգա, ամեն հարցերին կպատասխանի:


Ամբողջական հոդվածը կարող եք կարդալ այս հասցեով՝ http://armlur.am/558873/

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մայք, շատ ես ուզում հայտարարություն անել, տեքստը գրի, ստորագրողներ Հավաքի, տարածի մամուլում: Ո՞վ ա ձեռքդ բռնել: Էն ա, Էրեկ մի գրող առաջարկեց տենց բան անել, երկու ժամում տեքստն ու ստորագրողները պատրաստ էին: Կամ էլ սփյուռքի լիքը վիդեոներ են էկել: Էդքան ուզում ես, արա թ: Ակումբի վրա ինչո՞ւ ես շառ անում:

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------

Chuk (21.07.2016), Աթեիստ (21.07.2016)

----------


## Չամիչ

Վերջապես մարդիկ պիտի հասկանա՞ն, որ հնարավոր չի արտակարգ իրավիճակում միանգամից ինքնակազմակերպվել, հնարավոր չի միանգամից ձեռք բերել էն ռեսուրսները որոնք հնարավորություն կտան ինչ որ բան փոխել: Երբ քաղցքեղը հասել ա 4-րդ ստադիայի հնարավոր չի դրա դեմն առնել, հիվանդությունը ավելի հեշտ ա կանխարգելելը, այլ ոչ թե բուժելը, ի՞նչ բուժման մասին ա խոսքը երբ մարդիկ իրենց էնքան տկար են համարում,  ունեն համոզմունք, որ իրենցից ոչինչ կախված չի, իրենք ոչ մի բանի համար պատասխանատու չեն, միակ պատասխանատուն երկրի նախագահն ա ու կառավարությունը, նման կերպ մտածող անձինք ունե՞ն որեւէ ռեսուրս ինչ որ բան փոխելու էս երկրում, ցավոք ոչ:

----------

S.L.V. (23.07.2016), Smokie (22.07.2016)

----------


## Չամիչ

Երբ դու չես հավատում քո երկրի ապագային, երբ դու ծաղրում ես էն մարդուն ով փորձում ա լավը մտածել, ով փորձում ա կառուցողական մտածել ու մեծարում ես, հեղինակություն ես համարում բարձր հայհոյողներին ոչ ոքից ոչինչ մի պահանջի որտեւ դու ինքդ քայքայում ես ու ոչինչ չես ստեղծում:

----------

S.L.V. (23.07.2016), Smokie (22.07.2016)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Երբ դու չես հավատում քո երկրի ապագային, երբ դու ծաղրում ես էն մարդուն ով փորձում ա լավը մտածել, ով փորձում ա կառուցողական մտածել ու մեծարում ես, հեղինակություն ես համարում բարձր հայհոյողներին ոչ ոքից ոչինչ մի պահանջի որտեւ դու ինքդ քայքայում ես ու ոչինչ չես ստեղծում:


Ռիտիկ, դու ե՞ս։
Մարդդ ու՞ր ա, մարդդ։
Ասա թող հետ սողա քարի տակից, խոսալու կա  :Smile:  Կառուցողականով։

----------

matlev (28.07.2016), murmushka (22.07.2016), Տրիբուն (22.07.2016)

----------


## Վահե-91

Ի՞նչ տրամաբանությամբ են միլիցեքին ժամանակ տալիս ցույցերի ժամանակ ձերբակալված մարդկանց բաց թողնելու համար, եթե պահանջը չկատարելու դեպքում ոչ մի բան չի լինելու  :Think:

----------


## Lord

> Վերջապես մարդիկ պիտի հասկանա՞ն, որ հնարավոր չի արտակարգ իրավիճակում միանգամից ինքնակազմակերպվել, հնարավոր չի միանգամից ձեռք բերել էն ռեսուրսները որոնք հնարավորություն կտան ինչ որ բան փոխել: Երբ քաղցքեղը հասել ա 4-րդ ստադիայի հնարավոր չի դրա դեմն առնել, հիվանդությունը ավելի հեշտ ա կանխարգելելը, այլ ոչ թե բուժելը, ի՞նչ բուժման մասին ա խոսքը երբ մարդիկ իրենց էնքան տկար են համարում,  ունեն համոզմունք, որ իրենցից ոչինչ կախված չի, իրենք ոչ մի բանի համար պատասխանատու չեն, միակ պատասխանատուն երկրի նախագահն ա ու կառավարությունը, նման կերպ մտածող անձինք ունե՞ն որեւէ ռեսուրս ինչ որ բան փոխելու էս երկրում, ցավոք ոչ:


առաջարկ ունեմ, բեր ձեռքերտ կտրենք ու դու փորձի ինչ որ բան անես
ԵՎ մեր մոտ հիվանդությունը արդեն վերջին ստադիայի վրա հեսա հեսա մեռնելու ենք, կանխարգելելու բան չկա, հա ու եթե մեր ժողովուրդը էս աստիճան դիմացկուն ու համառ չլիներ շուտվանից վերացել էր, էս կառավարության ձեռը, մնումա կիսլատա շփեն առավոտները մարդկանց վրա գործի կամ դասի գնալուց առաջ, թե չէ ինչոր իրանց արածները իրանց ուզած արդյունքը չի տալիս, շատ դիմացկուն ենք

----------

Տրիբուն (22.07.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ, մի տեսակ դու ընդհանուր շատ ես խոսում մեկի համար, որ «կոմպի հետևից» խոսացողներինին ա քննադատում:


Դու էիր տանկի փող տալիս???  Զգում ես որ դրանից ավելիին ընդունակ էլ չես??? 100$ ի էժան մաման լացացնեմ... պիտի հետո ասես իմ փայն արել եմ։ Ընդունակություններիդ սահմանը էսքաննա??

----------


## Lord

> Դու էիր տանկի փող տալիս???  Զգում ես որ դրանից ավելիին ընդունակ էլ չես??? 100$ ի էժան մաման լացացնեմ... պիտի հետո ասես իմ փայն արել եմ։ Ընդունակություններիդ սահմանը էսքաննա??


Գել բզբզում են?  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Գել բզբզում են?


Ես էլ ուզում էի քեզ ասեի Չամիչին բան չասես։ Լավնա Չամիչը :Blush: 
Ապեր ասում ա փող տամ տանկ առեք։ Ասում եմ փողը վեկալ առնենք տանենք սահման տղերքն էլ ամեն անգամ սնարյադ ուղղարկելուց կասեն ապրի մեր ախպերը։ Ինչ կասես վատ բան եմ ասում??

----------


## Lord

> Ես էլ ուզում էի քեզ ասեի Չամիչին բան չասես։ Լավնա Չամիչը
> Ապեր ասում ա փող տամ տանկ առեք։ Ասում եմ փողը վեկալ առնենք տանենք սահման տղերքն էլ ամեն անգամ սնարյադ ուղղարկելուց կասեն ապրի մեր ախպերը։ Ինչ կասես վատ բան եմ ասում??


հա չէ գիտեմ Չամիչն ոնցոր, ես խելոք հանգիստ մարդ եմ, սկի ոստիկաններին քարով չեմ խփում, ուր մնաց փորձեմ Չամիչին բան ասեմ  :Hands Up: 

ապեր դե տես լավա մարդը մտածումա մեր երկրի մասին, կարողա ուզենա նախագահ դառնա? ոնցոր լավ գաղափարներ ունի նախագահի համար, ՙ<<ամեն հային մի տանկ>> լոզունգով 100 տոկոս ձայների կհավաքի

----------


## Micke

> երգիչ էս? թե տերհայր? թե ինչոր ուրիշ նոր ձևեր կան պուբլիկա ունենալու ?


Ավետարանչական եկեղեցու ծառայող եմ (սպասավոր)։

----------

Lion (22.07.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> հա չէ գիտեմ Չամիչն ոնցոր, ես խելոք հանգիստ մարդ եմ, սկի ոստիկաններին քարով չեմ խփում, ուր մնաց փորձեմ Չամիչին բան ասեմ 
> 
> ապեր դե տես լավա մարդը մտածումա մեր երկրի մասին, կարողա ուզենա նախագահ դառնա? ոնցոր լավ գաղափարներ ունի նախագահի համար, ՙ<<ամեն հային մի տանկ>> լոզունգով 100 տոկոս ձայների կհավաքի


Դե հիմա էլ արի տանկի պռավա հանի։ճճճճճ

----------


## Lord

> Դե հիմա էլ արի տանկի պռավա հանի։ճճճճճ


ապեև դու մեկա առանց պռավա էս քշում  :LOL:  քո համար ինչ տարբերություն

----------


## Lord

> Ավետարանչական եկեղեցու ծառայող եմ (սպասավոր)։


հա և երևի քո ծառայության բնույթնել հենց պուբլիկա հավաքելնա?

----------


## Lord

> Ի՞նչ տրամաբանությամբ են միլիցեքին ժամանակ տալիս ցույցերի ժամանակ ձերբակալված մարդկանց բաց թողնելու համար, եթե պահանջը չկատարելու դեպքում ոչ մի բան չի լինելու


երևի ոստիկաններն էլ չէին տենց մտածում, բայց դե որ վիդեները նայես կտենաս, որ էտ ենքան էլ տենց չի

----------


## Micke

> հա և երևի քո ծառայության բնույթնել հենց պուբլիկա հավաքելնա?


Լորդ քո համար մեկ չի՞։ Քո մոտ տպավորությունա արթնացել թե փորձում եմ ստեղ պուբլիկա հավաքե՞լ։ Եթե հա, ապա սխա՛լ տպավորությունա։
Իսկ եթե իմ անձնականնա քեզ տենց խիստ հետաքրքրում, ապա սկզբի համար միգուցե ծանոթանա՞նք։ 
Եղբա՛յր, թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող հարցեր ես տալիս։

----------


## Lord

> Լորդ քո համար մեկ չի՞։ Քո մոտ տպավորությունա արթնացել թե փորձում եմ ստեղ պուբլիկա հավաքե՞լ։ Եթե հա, ապա սխա՛լ տպավորությունա։
> Իսկ եթե իմ անձնականնա քեզ տենց խիստ հետաքրքրում, ապա սկզբի համար միգուցե ծանոթանա՞նք։ 
> Եղբա՛յր, թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող հարցեր ես տալիս։


չէ ուղակի ուզում եմ հասկանալ ինչ գործ ունի ավետարանչական եկեղեցու զինվորը, Հայաստանի էս դեպքերի հետ

----------


## Micke

> չէ ուղակի ուզում եմ հասկանալ ինչ գործ ունի ավետարանչական եկեղեցու զինվորը, Հայաստանի էս դեպքերի հետ


Լորդ ջան, մինչև ավետարանի (եկեղեցու) զինվոր դառնալը ես կյանքիս առաջին օրվանից հայ եմ եղել ու իմ երկիրն էլ եղել ու մնում է Հայաստանը, եթե անգամ ներկա պահին ես այնտեղ չեմ։ Այդ երկրի համար կռվել եմ, տաս օրվա ընդմիջումով երկու անգամ վիրավորվել (առաջինը թեթև, երկրորդը ծանր) և պատրաստ եմ նորից կռվելու, այս անգամ մի ձեռքում խաչը, մյուսում ավետարանը։ 
Սա ասելով ձև չեմ տալիս, չեմ փորձում դուր գալ, կամ ծափահարություն հավաքել (ծափահարության պահով տես վերևում գրածս), այլ անկեղծորեն ներկայանում եմ, առանց սքեմի։ 
Հուսով եմ հետաքրքրասիրությունդ բավարարեցի, իսկ թե պակաս բան մնաց, միգուցե առիթ լինի, նստենք մի կտոր բան ուտենք, ու հարցերիդ պատասխանեմ։  :Smile:

----------

Lion (22.07.2016), Lord (22.07.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> ապեև դու մեկա առանց պռավա էս քշում  քո համար ինչ տարբերություն


Սուս։ Բռնել ես տալիս?։ճճճ

----------


## Gayl

> Հուսով եմ հետաքրքրասիրությունդ բավարարեցի, իսկ թե պակաս բան մնաց, միգուցե առիթ լինի, նստենք մի կտոր բան ուտենք, ու հարցերիդ պատասխանեմ։


Ուտելը վապշե չի հետաքրքրում։ Խմելու բան պիտի դեմ տաս թե չէ խոսակցությունը չի ստացվելու։

----------


## Micke

> Ուտելը վապշե չի հետաքրքրում։ Խմելու բան պիտի դեմ տաս թե չէ խոսակցությունը չի ստացվելու։


 :Hands Up: ի լավ հա, լավ ուտելու բանը որ սեղանին լինի, լավ էլ կհետաքրքրի, իսկ որտեղ ուտելիքը, էնտեղ էլ իրեն ուղեկից թաշախուստը։

----------


## Gayl

> ի լավ հա, լավ ուտելու բանը որ սեղանին լինի, լավ էլ կհետաքրքրի, իսկ որտեղ ուտելիքը, էնտեղ էլ իրեն ուղեկից թաշախուստը։


Պիտի երկու օր սոված մնա, որ մի կտոր ուտի։ճճճ
Հա լուրջ եմ ասում վերջին անգամ խնդրում էինք, որ հաց ուտեր, բայց դե մարդը վիսկի էր լցնում ստամոքսը ու աչքին ուտելիք չէր երևում։ճճճճճ
Ապեր ջան դու արի Հայաստան խնդիր չկա։ Արի քեզ մի գաղտնիք էլ ասեմ։ Երկու բակալ լավ պիվ ա ես դեմ տալիս ու աչքի լույսն ես դառնում։ճճճճճճճ

----------


## Micke

> Պիտի երկու օր սոված մնա, որ մի կտոր ուտի։ճճճ
> Հա լուրջ եմ ասում վերջին անգամ խնդրում էինք, որ հաց ուտեր, բայց դե մարդը վիսկի էր լցնում ստամոքսը ու աչքին ուտելիք չէր երևում։ճճճճճ
> Ապեր ջան դու արի Հայաստան խնդիր չկա։ Արի քեզ մի գաղտնիք էլ ասեմ։ Երկու բակալ լավ պիվ ա ես դեմ տալիս ու աչքի լույսն ես դառնում։ճճճճճճճ


 :Smile:  բարի

----------


## Գաղթական

> Պարույր Հայրիկյանը լավ ա ասում, որ հիմա մենք պրեզիդենտ չունենք, որ ունենայինք ձեն հանած կլիներ:


թվումա՞, թե՞ Հայրիկյանը, իր վրա հարձակման լուրերից հետո, մի տեսակ խեղճացելա..

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ժող ջան իսկ ինչո՞վ կարող ենք մե՛նք տղերքին օգնենք։ Դատարկ քննարկումներ չեմ սիրում, եթե դրանք արդյունքի չեն հանգեցնում։ Ի՞նչ առաջարկություններ կան։ Չեմ ուզում, որ դրսում գտնվողներս մի տեսակ անզոր անգործության մատնվենք։ Բայց անկեղծ ասեմ, ներկա պահին ոչ մի իդեա չունեմ։ Միգուցե ինչ որ մեկը ունի՞։


Micke ջան,

իմ համեստ կարծիքով՝ Սփյուռքը դեր չունի կոնկրետ էս հարցում..
սա զուտ Հայաստանի իշխանություն vs. բնակչություն բազարա,
ու ես համոզված եմ, որ ժողովուրդը էնքան խոհեմություն, խելք ու շնորհք կունենա արյունահեղությունից խուսափելու ու խաղաղ հանգուցալուծման հասնելու համար..

մենք, շատ-շատ, կարող ենք լուռ ջղայնանալ՝ մեկումեջ մտահոգություն արտահայտելով, կամ էլ գնալ Խորենացի փողոցում կանգնել..
կամ էլ՝ տուրուդմփոցից տուժածներին օգնություն ուղարկել..

հա, ասենք, քաղաքական պայքար լիներ, դեմ կանգնած ընդդիմության թեկնածուներ լինեյին՝ սատար կանգնեյինք..
բայց դա ուրիշ մուլծիկիցա..

ու, ընդհանրապես, սփյուռքահայության պայքարը, ըստ իս, այլ հարթության մեջա,
որը պակաս կարևոր չի Հայաստանի ու ողջ հայության համար..
դա տեղում արմատներ գցելով հզորանալ ու, միաժամանակ, հայապահպանությամբ զբաղվելնա..
ինչու սկզբից հզորանալ,
որովհետև, Հայաստանում ներքին գլխավոր խնդիրների լուծումից հետո,
եթե ուզում են անկախ մնալ ու սեփական դիվանագիտությունն ունենալ,
պիտի սկսեն դրսի ուժերի հետ խաղալ..
իսկ էդ հարցում ոչ ոք չի կարողանա էնպիսի անշահախնդիր ու նվիրված օգուտ տալ, ինչպես Սփյուռքը..
հիմա դրա մասին շատ քիչ մարդա մտածում,
բայց կգա օրը ու կհասկանան..
պետքա պատրաստ լինել էդ օրվան...

----------

Micke (22.07.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Գիտեմ, շատերիդ դուր չի գա, բայց Առաջին Նախագահի խոսքը.

http://www.ilur.am/news/view/55064.html

----------


## Micke

> Micke ջան,
> 
> իմ համեստ կարծիքով՝ Սփյուռքը դեր չունի կոնկրետ էս հարցում..
> սա զուտ Հայաստանի իշխանություն vs. բնակչություն բազարա,
> ու ես համոզված եմ, որ ժողովուրդը էնքան խոհեմություն, խելք ու շնորհք կունենա արյունահեղությունից խուսափելու ու խաղաղ հանգուցալուծման հասնելու համար..
> 
> մենք, շատ-շատ, կարող ենք լուռ ջղայնանալ՝ մեկումեջ մտահոգություն արտահայտելով, կամ էլ գնալ Խորենացի փողոցում կանգնել..
> կամ էլ՝ տուրուդմփոցից տուժածներին օգնություն ուղարկել..
> 
> ...


Գաղթական ախպեր համաձայն եմ, առարկելու խոսք չկա:

----------

Գաղթական (22.07.2016)

----------


## Micke

Իմ կարծիքով Սերժ ձեն չհանելն իր պատճառն ունի: Թողնում ա սենց մնա, մինչև սովորական դառնա, մարդիկ կամաց-կամաց ձանձրանան, օրերի կամ շաբաթների ընթացքում ոչ մի քայլ չձեռնարկի, հանրությունն էլ դառնա իր հոգսերին ու մոռանա: Ուզում են դարձնեն մի հատ հերթական նստացույցի պես մի բան:

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ կարծիքով Սերժ ձեն չհանելն իր պատճառն ունի: Թողնում ա սենց մնա, մինչև սովորական դառնա, մարդիկ կամաց-կամաց ձանձրանան, օրերի կամ շաբաթների ընթացքում ոչ մի քայլ չձեռնարկի, հանրությունն էլ դառնա իր հոգսերին ու մոռանա: Ուզում են դարձնեն մի հատ հերթական նստացույցի պես մի բան:


Ուշացել էս, Սերժը *ձեն հանել* ա

----------


## keyboard

> Գիտեմ, շատերիդ դուր չի գա, բայց Առաջին Նախագահի խոսքը.
> 
> http://www.ilur.am/news/view/55064.html


Միակ իմաստավոր նախադասությունը, մնացածն իրան հատուկ հավայի բառախաղ էր։



> Անիմաստ է բարոյա-խրատական քարոզներ կարդալ եւ հայրենասիրության դասեր տալ Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանին եւ նրա զինակիցներին։ Նրանց հայրենասիրությունն ապացուցման կարիք չունի։ Նրանք դա ապացուցել են ռազմի դաշտում, անձնազոհաբար ու կամովին մասնակցելով արցախյան պատերազմին։

----------

Chilly (22.07.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Ուշացել էս, Սերժը *ձեն հանել* ա


Հա մի փոքր ուշացա, բայց ես ամենը գնալույա նրան,  որ սա էլ մյուս շարժումների նման քնելույա :

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գիտեմ, շատերիդ դուր չի գա, բայց Առաջին Նախագահի խոսքը.
> 
> http://www.ilur.am/news/view/55064.html


Տեքստը հեչ, պահն էլ Սերժի հետ ա կորդինացրել։

----------


## Գաղթական

մի վարկած ունեմ, որ դեռ հրապարակման ենթակա չի..
բայց, եթե ճիշտա, ուրեմն մոտակա մի երկու ամսվա ընթացքում Արցախում էլ մի ինչ որ միջադեպ կգրանցվի...


իսկ առայժմ՝
քաշեք քանի տաքա...
փաստորեն տղերքը երկրորդ անգամ են Արցախը փրկում...

----------


## Վիշապ

Ոնց որ կարելի էր սպասել, Սերժիկի ձեն հանելը լրիվ անմեղսունակություն էր, կարար մի նախադասությամբ ասեր՝ «տենց չի կարելի»: Երևի ինքը դժվար ա պատկերացնում, թե ինչ ա կատարվում շուրջը, կամ ինչ կկատարվի հետո:

----------

Տրիբուն (22.07.2016)

----------


## Չամիչ

> առաջարկ ունեմ, բեր ձեռքերտ կտրենք ու դու փորձի ինչ որ բան անես
> ԵՎ մեր մոտ հիվանդությունը արդեն վերջին ստադիայի վրա հեսա հեսա մեռնելու ենք, կանխարգելելու բան չկա, հա ու եթե մեր ժողովուրդը էս աստիճան դիմացկուն ու համառ չլիներ շուտվանից վերացել էր, էս կառավարության ձեռը, մնումա կիսլատա շփեն առավոտները մարդկանց վրա գործի կամ դասի գնալուց առաջ, թե չէ ինչոր իրանց արածները իրանց ուզած արդյունքը չի տալիս, շատ դիմացկուն ենք


ԱՄեն մարդ իրա ձեւով ա պայքարում, բայց, մենք մի կարեւով բան չենք գիտակցում, հիմա մենք պայքարում ենք մեր արտացոլանքի դեմ, կանգնել ենք հայելու առաջ ուզում ենք հայելին կոտրենք ջարդենք, լրիվ էն Դորիան Գրեյի դիմանկարի պատմությունն ա, նայում ենք մեր արտացոլանքին ու սարսափում ենք: Ես խոնարհվում եմ բոլոր նրանց առաջ ովքեր էս պահին ակտիվ պայքարի են դուրս եկել ու շնորհակալ եմ, բայց նորից եմ ասում ու չեմ կարող չասել, ամբողջ ողբերգությունը նրանում չի, որ իշխանությունը վատն ա, ողջ խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ չունենք այլընտրանք, քաղաքական դաշտը բացարձակ դատարկ ա, ո՞վ ա էս պահին ժողովրդի կողքին:
Ես էլ եմ շաաաաաատ ուզում պայքարել, ձեր կարծիքով ես զզված չե՞մ, բոլորս էլ գիտենք թե ձեռքի աշխատանքը էս երկրում ինչ ցածր ա գնահատվում 8-30-ից 19-30 գրոշների համար աշխատում եմ, բայց գիտակցում եմ, որ  հայհոյելով, ջարդել փշրելով, սպահել, ավիրելով ոչ մի խնդիր չի լուծվի

Պայքարը պիտի լինի գործնական, կառուցողական, հետեւողական, այլ ոչ թե արտակարգ իրավիճակից, արտակարգ իրավիճակ:

Ես ուզում եմ պայքարել գաղափարի համար, ցույց տվեք ինձ գաղափար, ո՞րն ա պայքարի գաղափարը:

----------


## Չամիչ

Հայհոյելը  մարդիկ դարձրել են գաղափար

----------


## Վիշապ

> ԱՄեն մարդ իրա ձեւով ա պայքարում, բայց, մենք մի կարեւով բան չենք գիտակցում, հիմա մենք պայքարում ենք մեր արտացոլանքի դեմ, կանգնել ենք հայելու առաջ ուզում ենք հայելին կոտրենք ջարդենք, լրիվ էն Դորիան Գրեյի դիմանկարի պատմությունն ա, նայում ենք մեր արտացոլանքին ու սարսափում ենք: Ես խոնարհվում եմ բոլոր նրանց առաջ ովքեր էս պահին ակտիվ պայքարի են դուրս եկել ու շնորհակալ եմ, բայց նորից եմ ասում ու չեմ կարող չասել, ամբողջ ողբերգությունը նրանում չի, որ իշխանությունը վատն ա, ողջ խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ չունենք այլընտրանք, քաղաքական դաշտը բացարձակ դատարկ ա, ո՞վ ա էս պահին ժողովրդի կողքին:
> Ես էլ եմ շաաաաաատ ուզում պայքարել, ձեր կարծիքով ես զզված չե՞մ, բոլորս էլ գիտենք թե ձեռքի աշխատանքը էս երկրում ինչ ցածր ա գնահատվում 8-30-ից 19-30 գրոշների համար աշխատում եմ, բայց գիտակցում եմ, որ  հայհոյելով, ջարդել փշրելով, սպահել, ավիրելով ոչ մի խնդիր չի լուծվի
> 
> Պայքարը պիտի լինի գործնական, կառուցողական, հետեւողական, այլ ոչ թե արտակարգ իրավիճակից, արտակարգ իրավիճակ:
> 
> Ես ուզում եմ պայքարել գաղափարի համար, ցույց տվեք ինձ գաղափար, ո՞րն ա պայքարի գաղափարը:


*Ամբողջ խնդիրն ու ողբերգությունը հենց նրանում ա, որ իշխանությունը վատն ա*, այսինքն իշխանությունը միայն թալանելու, ձրի ապրելու նպատակ ունեցող ոչ կոմպետենտ մարդիկ են, որոնք ի վիճակի չեն ազատ ու արդար ժողովրդավարական ընտրություններ կազմակերպելու ու առանց արյան իշխանություններից հեռանալու, որովհետև իրենց համար իշխանությունը դառել է միս ու արյուն: Եթե Հայաստանում արդարություն լիներ ու ազատ ժողովրդավարական ընտրություններ լինեին, ապա Հայաստանում տասնյակ հազարավոր էսօրվա իշխանություններից ավելի խելացի ու պատասխանատու մարդիկ կան, որ կարող են լինել իշխանություն ու նաև ընենց անել, ո էսօրվա իշխանություններու գտնվողները, ու նաև դրանց սպասարկող բերետներն ու պագոնավորները ավելի լավ երկրում ապրեն: Եվ անարդարությունն ու անազնվությունն ա պատճառը, որ ընդդիմությունում էլ խելացի մարդկանց պակաս կա (եթե համարենք, որ Հայաստանում ընդդիմություն կա առհասարակ): Ու ստիպված, այսպիսի «բնական» ճանապարհներով պիտի կրիզիս ստեղծվի, որ մարդիկ իրար հարց տան թե ինչն ա խնդիրը: Հենց էս էլ այլընտրանքն ա:

----------

Արէա (23.07.2016), Տրիբուն (22.07.2016)

----------


## keyboard

Չամիչ, դու սրանից առաջ ապրում էիր ապահով ու մի Հայաստանում, որը գնալով բարգավաճում էր։
Հիմա գրում ես, որ զզվել ես ու ուզում ես պայքարես ու պայքարես գաղափարի համար։
Մի տեսակ պարադոքսալ ա ստացվում ասածդ ու արածդ։
Գաղափարը մեկն ա, ապրել էն Հայաստանում, որի մասին գրված էր քո ստորագրության մեջ։ 
Հիմա էլ կասե՞ս, որ պայքարելու եզր չունես։
Էսօր կոնկրետ գործողությունը փողոց հելնելնա, մնացածը դրա տրամաբանական շարունակությունը։
Հիմա պարզ ա՞

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, դու սրանից առաջ ապրում էիր ապահով ու մի Հայաստանում, որը գնալով բարգավաճում էր։
> Հիմա գրում ես, որ զզվել ես ու ուզում ես պայքարես ու պայքարես գաղափարի համար։
> Մի տեսակ պարադոքսալ ա ստացվում ասածդ ու արածդ։
> Գաղափարը մեկն ա, ապրել էն Հայաստանում, որի մասին գրված էր քո ստորագրության մեջ։ 
> Հիմա էլ կասե՞ս, որ պայքարելու եզր չունես։
> Էսօր կոնկրետ գործողությունը փողոց հելնելնա, մնացածը դրա տրամաբանական շարունակությունը։
> Հիմա պարզ ա՞


Արդեն 21-րդ դարն ա իսկ դու տեղյակ չես թե ինչ բան ա պոզիտիվ աֆֆիրմացիան, լավ չի:

----------


## keyboard

Էդ որ չիմանամ էլ հաստատ չեմ տուժի, բայց քո ինքնախաբեությունը կոնկրետ դիագնոզ ա։

----------


## Չամիչ

> Վերջապես մարդիկ պիտի հասկանա՞ն, որ հնարավոր չի արտակարգ իրավիճակում միանգամից ինքնակազմակերպվել, հնարավոր չի միանգամից ձեռք բերել էն ռեսուրսները որոնք հնարավորություն կտան ինչ որ բան փոխել: Երբ քաղցքեղը հասել ա 4-րդ ստադիայի հնարավոր չի դրա դեմն առնել, հիվանդությունը ավելի հեշտ ա կանխարգելելը, այլ ոչ թե բուժելը, ի՞նչ բուժման մասին ա խոսքը երբ մարդիկ իրենց էնքան տկար են համարում,  ունեն համոզմունք, որ իրենցից ոչինչ կախված չի, իրենք ոչ մի բանի համար պատասխանատու չեն, միակ պատասխանատուն երկրի նախագահն ա ու կառավարությունը, նման կերպ մտածող անձինք ունե՞ն որեւէ ռեսուրս ինչ որ բան փոխելու էս երկրում, ցավոք ոչ:


Լավ դե Չամիչ, գրածդ անհամ էր, համաձայն եմ:

Ամեն մարդ իր ձեւով ա պայքարում:
Բայց ես շատ կուզեի, որ պայքարը մեզ բոլորիս միավորեր, ես չեմ կարող գնալ, կանգնել ու ժամերով լսել հայհոյախառն ճառեր, ու դա համարել պայքար, որն ա ձե՞ր դերը էտ պայքարի մեջ, մի հատ ձեր հարց տվեք, ո՞րը

----------


## Չամիչ

> Էդ որ չիմանամ էլ հաստատ չեմ տուժի, բայց քո ինքնախաբեությունը կոնկրետ դիագնոզ ա։


Մի՞թե, լավատեսությունն ա՞ դիագնոզ, թե՞ վատատեսությունը, ես իմ մտքում կերտում եմ իմ երազանքի Հայաստանը, ու դրա վերաբերյալ հայտարարում եմ,  ամեն ինչ երազանքից ա սկսում ու հավատում եմ էտ երազանքին, իսկ դու՞ ինչ ես անու՞մ

----------

S.L.V. (23.07.2016)

----------


## keyboard

Հա, դու ուզում ես վերջում գնաս, դրոշը խփես, ասես՝ կրինք։
Իմ դերը ընդեղ կանգնելն ա, թեկուզ մարդաքանակ, որ իշխանությունները քանակից խուճապի մեջ ընկնեն ու սխալներ թույլտան։

----------


## keyboard

> Մի՞թե, լավատեսությունն ա՞ դիագնոզ, թե՞ վատատեսությունը, ես իմ մտքում կերտում եմ իմ երազանքի Հայաստանը, ու դրա վերաբերյալ հայտարարում եմ,  ամեն ինչ երազանքից ա սկսում ու հավատում եմ էտ երազանքին, իսկ դու՞ ինչ ես անու՞մ


Դիվանին պառկած քեզ եմ գրում, ինչ պիտի անեմ։ 
Բայց հաստատ ճիշտ ես ասում, դու տունը լռվցրած երազի, լավատեսի։
Թող հաղթողը ու իշխանություն տապալողը իրա կյանքի գնով հասնի արդյունքի ու դու կաֆեում կնստես ընկերուհւներիդ հետ ու կասես՝ erexeeeeeeeeeq erazanqe katarvumeeeeeeeeeee, ekek erazenk u axotenq vor katarvi.

----------


## Lord

> ԱՄեն մարդ իրա ձեւով ա պայքարում, բայց, մենք մի կարեւով բան չենք գիտակցում, հիմա մենք պայքարում ենք մեր արտացոլանքի դեմ, կանգնել ենք հայելու առաջ ուզում ենք հայելին կոտրենք ջարդենք, լրիվ էն Դորիան Գրեյի դիմանկարի պատմությունն ա, նայում ենք մեր արտացոլանքին ու սարսափում ենք: Ես խոնարհվում եմ բոլոր նրանց առաջ ովքեր էս պահին ակտիվ պայքարի են դուրս եկել ու շնորհակալ եմ, բայց նորից եմ ասում ու չեմ կարող չասել, ամբողջ ողբերգությունը նրանում չի, որ իշխանությունը վատն ա, ողջ խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ չունենք այլընտրանք, քաղաքական դաշտը բացարձակ դատարկ ա, ո՞վ ա էս պահին ժողովրդի կողքին:
> Ես էլ եմ շաաաաաատ ուզում պայքարել, ձեր կարծիքով ես զզված չե՞մ, բոլորս էլ գիտենք թե ձեռքի աշխատանքը էս երկրում ինչ ցածր ա գնահատվում 8-30-ից 19-30 գրոշների համար աշխատում եմ, բայց գիտակցում եմ, որ  հայհոյելով, ջարդել փշրելով, սպահել, ավիրելով ոչ մի խնդիր չի լուծվի
> 
> Պայքարը պիտի լինի գործնական, կառուցողական, հետեւողական, այլ ոչ թե արտակարգ իրավիճակից, արտակարգ իրավիճակ:
> 
> Ես ուզում եմ պայքարել գաղափարի համար, ցույց տվեք ինձ գաղափար, ո՞րն ա պայքարի գաղափարը:


Չամիչ ջան չգիտեմ ինչ էս ծխում, բայց դզեց ես էլ եմ ուզում  :Hands Up: 

իսկ եթե լուրջ, պաևտադիր չի ինչ որ մեկը լինի, ընդհակառակը, կարան մի խումբ մարդիկ լինեն, որոնք գաղափարապես պատրաստ են խնդիրները լուծելու, և կարան լրիվ տարբեր բնագավառներից և տարբեր խավերից լինեն, կարևորը գաղափարապես պատրաստ լինեն:
Հայհոյելը ճիշտ էս բան չի փոխում էտ ուղակի հոգու հանգստության համարա, ու նեռվերը թեթևացնելու, և մի բան էլ մեր այսօրվա իշխանությունը բռնի ուժովա եկել իշխանության և գաղափարապես նրանց դեմ պայքարելը անիմաստ է, ծուլ մարդու ականջին ինչքան ՝լ գոռաս չի լսի, ՊԻՏԻ ԻՆՉ ՈՐ ԲԱՆ շպրտես վրեն, որ ուշադրությունը գրավես, որ գոնե քո կողմ նայի:
Իսկ կառուցողական, գործնական և հետևողական մարդիկ պիտի դարձնեն պայքարը, որ բոլորս իրար վրա քցենք, ով պիտի էտ անի
Հա բայց էտ սաղ հեչ լուրջ որտեղից էս վերցնում ծխելունը ?

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեման մաքրվել ա անձնական հարթության գրառումներից։*

----------

Հայկօ (23.07.2016), Տրիբուն (23.07.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

Կաթողիկոսի կրտսեր եղբայրն ու պադստավկա եղած հոտը...

----------


## Վիշապ

Սրտիցս ա խոսում՝

----------

Տրիբուն (23.07.2016)

----------


## keyboard

Մի քանի հարց, որոնց պատասխանները ակնկալում եմ լսել ակումբցիներից, ավելի շատ ձեր կարծիքն եմ ուզում իմանամ.
1. Ի՞նչ ա կատարվում Խորենացի փողոցի մյուս կողմում:
2. Ինչու՞ են ուղիղ միացումները միայն աս կողմից:
3. Արդյոք մյուս կողմը բարենպաստ «ճանապարհ» չի իշխանությունների կողմից ուժային գրոհ սկսելու համար:
4. Եղել ա արդյոք առաջարկ, որ ոստիկանների կայանած մեքենաների նման մի քանի մեքենա էլ ժողովրդի կողմից կանգնացվի և սահմանափակվի ոստիկանների տեղաշարժը:

----------


## Chuk

> Մի քանի հարց, որոնց պատասխանները ակնկալում եմ լսել ակումբցիներից, ավելի շատ ձեր կարծիքն եմ ուզում իմանամ.
> 1. Ի՞նչ ա կատարվում Խորենացի փողոցի մյուս կողմում:
> 2. Ինչու՞ են ուղիղ միացումները միայն աս կողմից:
> 3. Արդյոք մյուս կողմը բարենպաստ «ճանապարհ» չի իշխանությունների կողմից ուժային գրոհ սկսելու համար:
> 4. Եղել ա արդյոք առաջարկ, որ ոստիկանների կայանած մեքենաների նման մի քանի մեքենա էլ ժողովրդի կողմից կանգնացվի և սահմանափակվի ոստիկանների տեղաշարժը:


1. Էս պահին բոլորը շոկային վիճակում են, չեն հասկանում, 
2. Բա ուրիշ ի՞նչ պետք ա լիներ: Սաղ մի կողմ դնենք, անկախ նրանից թե Պավլիկենց բողոքն արդա՞ր ա, թե՞ անարդար, իշխանությունն իրանց ուղիղ եթե՞ր պետք ա տար: Եթե տար, ամեն ինչը շատ տարօրինակ կլիներ:
3. Ցավոք՝ բարենպաստ ա ու շատ անհանգստացնող,
4. Չգիտեմ, առաջարկ եղել ա թե չէ, բայց հավաքված մարդկանց քանակը բավարար չի, որ նման բանը տասը րոպեից ավելի իրականություն դառնար:

----------


## keyboard

Արտ, 2րդ հարցի հետ կապված, «այս կողմիցը» նկատի ունեմ փողոցի կողմից, փողոցի այս կողմից ա միայն միացում, հակառակ կողմից ոչ մի կադր չկա, փողոցի մյուս կողմում ինչ ա կատարվում, չգիտենք։
Մնացածի համար համաձայն եմ։

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, 2րդ հարցի հետ կապված, «այս կողմիցը» նկատի ունեմ փողոցի կողմից, փողոցի այս կողմից ա միայն միացում, հակառակ կողմից ոչ մի կադր չկա, փողոցի մյուս կողմում ինչ ա կատարվում, չգիտենք։
> Մնացածի համար համաձայն եմ։


Ես էլ էի էդ ասում Հով, կարող ա լավ չձևակերպեցի:

----------


## Areg ak

https://web.facebook.com/81159511890...6105207123696/
https://web.facebook.com/81159511890...6085903792293/

Նոր տեսանութեր  , Խերենացի փողոցի մյուս կողմից.

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ես էլ էի էդ ասում Հով, կարող ա լավ չձևակերպեցի:


ինձ թվում ա քիբորդը փողոցի մյուս կողմ ասելով ոչ թե պավլիկենց նկատի ուներ, այլ սարի թաղը

----------

Chuk (24.07.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նիկոլի ելույթը ու՞մ ելույթն ա հիշացնում  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քանի հասել եմ, մի երկու բան ասեմ ․․․ 

Հայտարարություն, դրսից փող ուղարկել (խոսքի ու՞մ) սթից բաներ են։ Բան չունեմ ասելու, ուրիշ բան անել հնարավոր չի, բայց դե հարցը լուծվում ա Երևանի փողոցներում։ Սաշիկի, Խաչատրյան Գագոյի ու Մկան ու իրանց լակոտների լափած միլիոններով հայկական բանակը ամենարդիական բանակներից մեկը կարա դառնա։ 

Չեմ ուզում լափառոշ խոսամ, քանի որ ինքս չեմ կարա էսօր Երևանի փողոցում լինեմ, բայց դե հարցի միակ լուծումն էտ ա, ու ինչքան արագ էնքան սաղիս համար լավ։ Մնում ա մենակ Սասնա Ծռերի ու Փողոց դուրս էկած հատուկենտ քաղաքական դեմքերի միջև խիստ անհամություն չլինի, թե չէ կպարզվի որ սաշիկը վերին ճշմարտությունն ա։

----------

Գաղթական (24.07.2016), Շինարար (24.07.2016), Վիշապ (25.07.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> դրսից փող ուղարկել (խոսքի ու՞մ)


բանը հասելա նրան, որ հազար տեսակ դրամահավաքների այլևս հատուկենտներն են վստահում..
նման դեպքերում համայնքը հավաքված միջոցները կոնկրետ մարդուա տալիս, ով բերում հասցե առ հասցե բաժանումա (ասենք՝ Գյումրու դոմիկներում ապրողներին, զոհված կամ հաշմանդամ դարձած զինվորների/կամավորների ընտանիքներին և այլն)





> Մնում ա մենակ Սասնա Ծռերի ու Փողոց դուրս էկած հատուկենտ քաղաքական դեմքերի միջև խիստ անհամություն չլինի, թե չէ կպարզվի որ սաշիկը վերին ճշմարտությունն ա։


Սամվել Մարտիրոսյանի ասած՝
նենց չի, որ Նիկոլին էնքան եմ սիրում, որ պատրաստ եմ գարշոկս տամ իրան,
բայց էս տղեն միակնա, ով, ինչ արտակարգ իրավիճակ լինի, առաջիններիցա դեպքի վայր հասնում ու փորձում հարցը խաղաղ լուծել..
մարդ կա ասումա փիառա, մարդա կա ասումա բնավորություն ու պատասխանատվության զգացումա..
ինչորայա, բայց մարդն անումա..

ու ի՞նչ կարիք կար, որ Պավլիկը կամ Վարուժը իրա հասցեյին մատ թափ տային՝ մեկը իմ համար մութ մնաց...

----------

Աթեիստ (24.07.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էն, որ տղերքի արածը հիմարություն էր, իմ համար պարզ էր, բայց հիմիկվա արածները, Նիկոլի դեմքին թռնելը կոնկրետ դեբիլություն ա։

Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk

----------

Գաղթական (24.07.2016)

----------


## Chuk



----------


## Տրիբուն

> նենց չի, որ Նիկոլին էնքան եմ սիրում, որ պատրաստ եմ գարշոկս տամ իրան,
> բայց էս տղեն միակնա, ով, ինչ արտակարգ իրավիճակ լինի, առաջիններիցա դեպքի վայր հասնում ու փորձում հարցը խաղաղ լուծել..
> մարդ կա ասումա փիառա, մարդա կա ասումա բնավորություն ու պատասխանատվության զգացումա..
> ինչորայա, բայց մարդն անումա..
> 
> ու ի՞նչ կարիք կար, որ Պավլիկը կամ Վարուժը իրա հասցեյին մատ թափ տային՝ մեկը իմ համար մութ մնաց...


Դարավոր ազգային ազատագրական ավանդույթ ա, ամեն մեկս պրեզիդենտ ենք, կողքինին էլ քաքի տեղ չենք դնում։ 

Մի կողմից Նիկոլի մասին ես էլ եմ նույն կարծիքին, որ ինքը փաստացի միակ քաղաքական դեմքն ա, որը առաջին օրվանից դիրքորոշում ա հայտնել ու տեղում ա, ի տարբերություն ծակերը մտածների։ Մյուս կողմից էլ Սասնա Ծռերին էլ կարելի ա հասկանալ - քաղաքական ուժերը նենց են իրանք իրանց չմոյացրել, որ ով էլ լիներ չէր վստահի։

----------

Շինարար (24.07.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Էն, որ տղերքի արածը հիմարություն էր, իմ համար պարզ էր, բայց հիմիկվա արածները, Նիկոլի դեմքին թռնելը կոնկրետ դեբիլություն ա։
> 
> Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk


Տեսնես երբ եք հասկանալու  :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ Ալեք Ենիքգոմշյանը Նիկոլին առաջարկել ա մտնել համակարգող խորհրդի մեջ, վերջինս հրաժարվել ա, երևի որտև ինքն իրան մենակ լիդերի դերում ա զգում, ոչ թե համալիդերի: Բայց դե կարող ա էլի նամակներ ստանա (որ դեմքիս չթռնեք, չասեմ թե որ հասցեից) ու երեկոյան կամ վաղը որոշի մտնել:

----------


## Lord

> Էն, որ տղերքի արածը հիմարություն էր, իմ համար պարզ էր, բայց հիմիկվա արածները, Նիկոլի դեմքին թռնելը կոնկրետ դեբիլություն ա։
> 
> Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk


ապեր տղեքի արածից ինչներ հիմարություն?

----------


## Արէա

Նիկոլը լավ բան չարեց։
Առավելագույնը որ ինքը պիտի աներ, սկզբի օրերի նման միջնորդի դեր կատարելը, ապստամբների սննդի, կապի հարց լուծելը, կալանավորվածների, ոստիկանների գործողություններից տուժածների հարցերով զբաղվելը պիտի լիներ։
Ոչ թե. նամակ եք գրել, ուրեմն էսօրվանից ոնց ասեմ տենց պիտի լինի։

----------

Վիշապ (25.07.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիկոլը լավ բան չարեց։
> Առավելագույնը որ ինքը պիտի աներ, սկզբի օրերի նման միջնորդի դեր կատարելը, ապստամբների սննդի, կապի հարց լուծելը, կալանավորվածների, ոստիկանների գործողություններից տուժածների հարցերով զբաղվելը պիտի լիներ։
> Ոչ թե. նամակ եք գրել, ուրեմն էսօրվանից ոնց ասեմ տենց պիտի լինի։


Ընգեր, ինձ թվում ա, որ իրավիճակն էնքան ոչ տիպային ա, որ ոչ մեկը չի հասկանում, թե որն ա ճիշտ որոշումը կամ քայլերի ճիշտ հերթականությունը։ Ես առաջ չէի ընկնի Նիկոլին որակումներ տալու մեջ։ Անկախ իրա անձի նկատմամբ շատերի վերաբերմունքից, ինքը էն խարիզման ունի, որ կարա հետևից մեծ զնգվածներ տանի ու նաև իրա համար լիքը մարդ կարա փողոց դուրս գա։ Իսկ իմ համար հարցի միակ լուծումն էտ ա։ 

Ուղղակի փատը նաև նրանում ա, որ ապատիան խորագույն արմատներ ա քցել սաղիս մեջ։ Չուկը կնեղանա, բայց Լևոնը ամեն ինչ արեց, որ ութ տարում պայքարի ոգին ու ցանկությունը սաղի մեջ մեռնի, ու դագաղի վերջին մեխն էլ դոդի ձեռով խփեց։ 

Չեմ հիշում ով էր գրել մի քանի տարի առաջ, բայց ճիշտ էր գրել։ Որ երկար մնում ես քաքի բոչկի մեջ, սկսում ես հարմարվել, քանի որ տաք ա ու փափուկ։

----------

boooooooom (26.07.2016), Mr. Annoying (25.07.2016), Աթեիստ (25.07.2016), Գաղթական (25.07.2016), Ռուֆուս (25.07.2016)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. հասկանալի է, որ էս օրերին շատերի նյարդերը լարված են, բայց էդ առիթ չի թեմայում իրար վիրավորելու համար։ Վերջին գրառումները ջնջվել են։*

----------


## keyboard

Ակումբը ջնջի, ակումբը, տենց լավ չի  :LOL:  վերջապես վիրտուալ կյանքից կկտրվենք։
 :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

Չեմ հասկանում Նիկոլի իրական նպատակները, ու ինքը ի տարբերություն Ժիրայրի, կամ ապստամբների պարզությամբ աչքի չի ընկնում ու առհասարակ ինձ համար ինքը անհասկանալի ու կասկածելի կերպար ա։ Նման ա, որ ինքը ի վիճակի չի համագործակցել կամ թիմային աշխատանք տանել ու նման ա որ չի էլ ուզում։ Ու ինձ չի թվում որ իր ելույթները կառուցողական են, կամ որևէ հարց են լուծում, չգիտեմ ինքը ինչ-որ պետական հարց ուզում է՞ իրականում լուծել, հասկանում ա՞ որ ընդհամենը պոպուլիստական ելույթներ ա ունենում, որոնք որևէ պրակտիկ բաղադրիչ չունեն։

----------

John (25.07.2016), Quyr Qery (29.08.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ կարծիքով էս մարդիկ *շատ պարզ են ու հասկանալի*՝

----------


## keyboard

Վիշապ ախպեր, էս ի՞նչ ես ասում, անուղեղների հավաքածու ա, հավայի իրանց կյանքը դրել են, բա մեր համար տենց բան անողը էշ չի՞

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ախպեր, էս ի՞նչ ես ասում, անուղեղների հավաքածու ա, հավայի իրանց կյանքը դրել են, բա մեր համար տենց բան անողը էշ չի՞


Դե ինձ թվում ա էդ մարդիկ մնացածներիս մասին ավելի լավ կարծիքի են...

----------


## keyboard

> Դե ինձ թվում ա էդ մարդիկ մնացածներիս մասին ավելի լավ կարծիքի են...


Բա հլը ուղիղ միացումը միացրու տես ինչքան էշ կա դուրսը, հելել իրանց ճղում են, որ մենք լավ ապրենք։
Արա լուրջ զարմանում եմ, նատուռի ինչքան էշ են, որ մեր համար փողոց են հելել։

----------


## Sagittarius

ահագին մարդ կա ոնց որ էսօր

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ինչ որ մեկը կարա՞ բացատրի էն վիլիսի մեջինների ուզածն ինչ էր։

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչ որ մեկը կարա՞ բացատրի էն վիլիսի մեջինների ուզածն ինչ էր։


Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, չորրորդ մեքենան էին բերում վառելու

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վառված մեքենաները ոնց որ իրենց ավելի մոտ էին։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Չէ նորից նայեցի, համարյա նույն տեղն ա։ ՈՒւզում էին բերեին մեջտեղը էն մեծ մեքենայի ու էն երկու հատի որոնք սկզբում են ցույց տալիս։

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ նորից նայեցի, համարյա նույն տեղն ա։ ՈՒւզում էին բերեին մեջտեղը էն մեծ մեքենայի ու էն երկու հատի որոնք սկզբում են ցույց տալիս։


Հա, չեն թողնում մոտեցնեն էդ տեղին

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ավտոների պահը մի հատ բացատրեք էլի: Ներսի՞ց են դուրս հանում ու վառում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Էս ավտոների պահը մի հատ բացատրեք էլի: Ներսի՞ց են դուրս հանում ու վառում:


հա։ Բարիկադ են սարքում երևի‎։ Էս փողոցի մյուս կողմն ա։ Ժողովուրդը որ հավաքվում են դրա հակառակ կողմը։

----------


## Chuk

Հիմա էլ ոնց-որ ասում են, որ սննդի հարց են ուզել լուծել:

Համենայն դեպս իսկապես, վիդեոյից երևում ա, որ մեքենայի վրա սպիտակ դրոշ կա:

----------


## Չամիչ

Տխուր վիճակ ա

----------


## Չամիչ

Խաղաղ գիշեր եմ մաղթում բոլորիս

----------


## keyboard

Ասում ա կաթողիկոսը հույս ա հայտնել, որ մեր նախագահն այս անգամ էլ խելացի ու ճիշտ որոշում կկայացնի. կսպասի, որ ժողովուրդը իրա ոտով ցրվի տներով։
 :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

ինձ ուրիշ բանա հետաքրքիր..
եթե էս աշխարհի մեծերը որոշել են տղերքին հերթով շարքից հանելով հարցը փակեն գնա,
էս ֆիդայական շարժումը շարունակություն ունենալուա, թե չէ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ինձ ուրիշ բանա հետաքրքիր..
> եթե էս աշխարհի մեծերը որոշել են տղերքին հերթով շարքից հանելով հարցը փակեն գնա,
> էս ֆիդայական շարժումը շարունակություն ունենալուա, թե չէ...


Շարունակությունը չգիտեմ, բայց ո՛չ իշխանությունը ո՛չ էլ պաշտոնական ընդդիմությունը չեն ջգում, որ լիքը մարդ իրանցից փիս դավադիտ ա եղել, ու որ դա հղի ա անկանխատեսելի հետևանքներով։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Շարունակությունը չգիտեմ, բայց ո՛չ իշխանությունը ո՛չ էլ պաշտոնական ընդդիմությունը չեն ջգում, որ լիքը մարդ իրանցից փիս դավադիտ ա եղել, ու որ դա հղի ա անկանխատեսելի հետևանքներով։


Դե որ իշխանությունները կամ «պաշտոնական ընդդիմությունը» ջոկող լինեին, էլ ինչ պրոբլեմ ժողովուրդը կունենար: 
Սաղ պրոբլեմը մտահորիզոնի պակասն ա, էն որ ոմանք կյանքի նպատակը մյուսներին խաբելով ու գռփելով, առսանց շատ չարչարվելու
ինչ-որ նյութական, մատերիալիստական կայֆեր ունենալն ա, ու հանուն որի կարելի է մի ամբողջ պետություն թուլացնել, կամ հողեր կիսել…
Իրենցից հետո էլ թեկուզ ջրհեղեղ: 
Սրանց նման սնկերին որևէ քաղաքական պայքարով չես վերացնի, միայն կացնով ու մանգաղով: 
Ու, սնկերի հետ անիմաստ ա երկխոսություններ վարելը, մեկա չեն հասկանա: Որ հասկանային, երևի թե կկարողանային նաև խելացի կառավարել: 
Իրենց նման սնկեր էլ բուծել ու սարքել են ոստիկանություն, էս ոստիկանների մտահորիզոնը մի քառակուսի մմ-ից ավել լիներ, իրենց կկախեին օպերայի հայաթի ծառերից: 
Սրանք երբեք չեն հասկանա, որ բռնանում, ծեծում ու ստարացնում են իրենց կերակրողներին, ու վաղը կարող ա էլ կերակրող չունենան ստիպված լինեն գլխարկները ուտել:

----------

CactuSoul (29.07.2016), ivy (28.07.2016), Աթեիստ (28.07.2016), Գաղթական (28.07.2016), Շինարար (28.07.2016), Ուլուանա (29.07.2016), Ռուֆուս (28.07.2016), Տրիբուն (28.07.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Շարունակությունը չգիտեմ, բայց ո՛չ իշխանությունը ո՛չ էլ պաշտոնական ընդդիմությունը չեն ջգում, որ լիքը մարդ իրանցից փիս դավադիտ ա եղել, ու որ դա հղի ա անկանխատեսելի հետևանքներով։


Իշխանությունը չգիտեմ, ընդդիմությունը ջոկում ա, հասկացրել ենք:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Շարունակությունը չգիտեմ, բայց ո՛չ իշխանությունը ո՛չ էլ պաշտոնական ընդդիմությունը չեն ջգում, որ լիքը մարդ իրանցից փիս դավադիտ ա եղել, ու որ դա հղի ա անկանխատեսելի հետևանքներով։



Լիքը մարդ էս քսան տարուց ավելա դավադիտ եղածա..
ե՞րբա դա դեր խաղացել, որ հիմա խաղա
բոլորի համար էլ պարզա, որ Սերժը տենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ չի անցնի թոշակի..
ու եթե հանկարծ էսօրվա դրությամբ ՀՀ տարածքում ամենալավ զինված խմբավորումը՝ ոստիկանությունը, որոշեց Մարտի 1 կրկնել,
երևի միայն մի ուժ կա, որը ընդունակ կլինի ստիպել նրանց հրաժարվել էդ մտքից..
ու դա Արցախ անցած տղերքն են..

ինձ թվումա Ժիրոյենք դա հասկացել էին...

----------


## Chuk

Արշակ Սադոյանի տղուն են կալանավորել: Էս տղեն, չնայած հոր՝ էս դեպքերը քֆրտելուն, որոշել էր ակտիվ լիներ ցույցերին:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արշակ Սադոյանի տղուն են կալանավորել: Էս տղեն, չնայած հոր՝ էս դեպքերը քֆրտելուն, որոշել էր ակտիվ լիներ ցույցերին:


էդ ո՞վ ա, ինչ որ բանուվ աչքի ընկել ա՞։

Երեկ ակումբցիներից ո՞վ ա մրսել, հիվանդացել։

----------


## Chuk

> էդ ո՞վ ա, ինչ որ բանուվ աչքի ընկել ա՞։
> 
> Երեկ ակումբցիներից ո՞վ ա մրսել, հիվանդացել։


Դժվար առանձնահատուկ բան արած լինի, երևի ավելի շատ իրա մասին լսում ենք հոր անվան պատճառով:
Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր դեպք ա, թե ոնց ա տղեն հոր խոսքին կտրուկ հակառակ բան արել:

----------


## Smokie

> Դժվար առանձնահատուկ բան արած լինի, երևի ավելի շատ իրա մասին լսում ենք հոր անվան պատճառով:
> Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր դեպք ա, թե ոնց ա տղեն հոր խոսքին կտրուկ հակառակ բան արել:


Մի անգամ` ժամանակին լուրերով ինչքան հիշեւմ եմ հայտնում էին, որ իրար հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ ունեն: Պատճառը երևի ընտանեկան, անձնական էր

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իշխանությունը չգիտեմ, ընդդիմությունը ջոկում ա, հասկացրել ենք:


զգացվում ա

http://www.a1plus.am/1477057.html

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էս երկրում մենակ մի քաղաքական գործիչ կա։

----------


## Ներսես_AM



----------


## keyboard

Սպիտակից եկել հասել ա ստեղ, չի իմացել ինչի համար ա գալի, էփած հավի խնդալն եկավ, չի էլ ամաչում, էդքանից հետո սենց ղզիկանալը կոնկրետ ամոթ ա:
Սցենարը գրել տվել են խոսում ա:

----------


## Գաղթական



----------

Վիշապ (01.08.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս ոչ մեկ չի ուզո՞ւմ գրի, որ խնդրի ամենաճիշտ լուծումն էլի տղերք տվեցին, հանձնվեցին, հետագա զոհերին խուսափելու համար։

Սա պետք է որ դաս լիներ իշխանությունների համար, բայց դրանք էլի տղերքին անվանում են ահաբեկիչներ։ Տենց էլ բան չսովորեցին։

Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk

----------

Cassiopeia (01.08.2016), ivy (31.07.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս ոչ մեկ չի ուզո՞ւմ գրի, որ խնդրի ամենաճիշտ լուծումն էլի տղերք տվեցին, հանձնվեցին, հետագա զոհերին խուսափելու համար։
> 
> Սա պետք է որ դաս լիներ իշխանությունների համար, բայց դրանք էլի տղերքին անվանում են ահաբեկիչներ։ Տենց էլ բան չսովորեցին։
> 
> Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk


Հանձնվեցի՞ն: Էս վերջին երկու-երեք օրը մենակ կցկտուր ինֆո եմ ստանում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

*«Սասնա ծռերը» վայր են դնում զենքերն ու հանձնվում իշխանությանը*«Առաջին լրատվական»-ի  գլխավոր խմբագիր Արման Բաբաջանյանը քիչ առաջ ուղիղ եթերում հայտարարեց, որ  ՊՊԾ-ից քիչ առաջ զանգահարել է Վարուժան Ավետիսյանն ու ասել, որ  20:00-ին վայր են դնում զենքերն ու հանձնվում իշխանություններին: Որպես բանակցող  հանդես է գալիս գեներալ Վիտալի Բալասանյանը:«Ունենք երկու տարբերակ՝ մարտի բռնվել ոստիկանության և այլ ծառայողների հետ, հեղելով այն մարդկանց արյունները, որոնք քիչ առնչություն ունեն ռեժիմ հետ, մյուսը՝ չգնալ արյունահեղության, կամ մնալ ռազմագերու կարգավիճակում, ծանր որոշում էր մեր համար, ռազմագերու կարգավիճակը»,-ասել է Վարուժան Ավետիսյանը:

http://www.panorama.am/am/news/2016/...a-crer/1621235

----------


## Աթեիստ

ՖԲ-ից

«Վերջին օրերին ռեժիմը որդեգրել էր մեր մարտիկներին դիպուկահարներով շարքից հանելու մարտավարություն: Օրական 2-3 հոգի շարքից հանվում էին եւ հիմնականում ոտքին հարավծելու միջոցով: Այսօր մեր հերթական ընկերոջը կրծքավանդակից արդեն վիրավորեցին: Մենք թվով էապես նվազել ենք: 20 հոգի ենք մնացել այստեղ եւ երեկ գիշերը գրոհի փորձեր ձեռնարկեցին: Պատերը զրահատեխնիկայով քնդեցին ու սկսեցին գրոհը: Մենք սկսեցինք երկխոսության մեջ մտնել, սակայն այսօր ինտենսիվ կերպով մոտ 40 դիպուկահարներ գնդակոծում էին ամբողջ տարածքը: Անօդաչու սարքերը ռուբեր էին նետում, կրակում էին զրահատեխնիկայից, սկզբում ձայնային հրթիռներ էին, հետո հասկանալի դարձավ, որ հրազեն էլ են օգտագործում եւ զրահատեխնիկայով սկսեցին ներխուժել տարածք: Առաջացած իրավիճակում մենք ունեին երկու տարբերակ:
Առաջին՝ մարտի բռնվել մեր վրա գրոհող ոստիկանության եւ այլ զինծառայողների հետ, եւ երկուստեք ծանր կորուստներ ունենալ՝ հեղելով հայ մարդկանց, մեր քաղաքացիների արյունը, այն մարդկանց, ովքեր շատ քիչ առնչություն ունեն այս ռեժիմի կայացրած որոշման հետ, բայց ծառայության բերումով այդ գործի մեջ են: Մյուս որոշումը՝ չգնալ արյունահեղության եւ շարունակել պայքարը՝ մնալով հաստակամ, շարունակել պայքարը ռազմագերու կարգավիճակով: Այս իրավիճակում քաղբանտարկյալի մասին խոսք չի կարող լինել: Եթե մենք հանձնվենք դառնում ենք ռազմագերի: Շատ ծանր որոշում էր մեզ համար Մենք որոշեցինք արյուն չհեղել ռազմագերու կարգավիճակով»:
Վարուժան Ավետիսյան

----------


## Վիշապ

Ահագին տխուր ա։ Իհարկե կարելի է այս ամենի մեջ դրական բաներ տեսնել՝ նվազագույն կորուստներ, անկոտրում ժողովուրդ և այլն, բայց մեկա խավարամիտների ու անհեռատեսների լուրջ զանգված կա, որոնց դեմը ինչ-որ բարոյախրատական լոզունգներով դժվար է առնելը:
Հիմա էս տղերքին հնարավոր է ավելի ճնշած պահեն, քան թե խոսքի թուրք ռազմագերիներին։
Արդյունքում ի՞նչ ունենք՝ ավելի շատ բանտարկված ակտիվիստներ, ավելի լկտիացած ու արխայինացած իշխանություններ։ 
Մասնավորապես ոստիկանությունը էնքան լկտիացած ու բարոյազրկված է, որ պաշտոնական սայթում էժան ֆոտոշոփով արված նկարներ են ցույց տալիս, ու թքա՛ծ ունեն, թե ժողովուրդը իրենց հավատում է թե չէ, կարևորը իրենք իրենց հավատում են։ 
Ու ինձ թվում է մինչև վերջ էլ կպնդեն ու «կապացուցեն», որ էս վերջին ոստիկանին խփածը էն կռիշի սնայպերն ա։ 
Ու էս ողջ ընթացքում բացակա էր պաշտոնով ամենապատասխանատու մարդը՝ պրեզիդենտ կոչվածը։ Հեսա նորից կսկսի ինչ-որ հիմար ներկայացումներ անելը կարծես ոչինչ տեղի չի ունեցել։

----------

John (01.08.2016), Աթեիստ (01.08.2016), Տրիբուն (02.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս ոչ մեկ չի ուզո՞ւմ գրի, որ խնդրի ամենաճիշտ լուծումն էլի տղերք տվեցին, հանձնվեցին, հետագա զոհերին խուսափելու համար։
> 
> Սա պետք է որ դաս լիներ իշխանությունների համար, բայց դրանք էլի տղերքին անվանում են ահաբեկիչներ։ Տենց էլ բան չսովորեցին։
> 
> Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk


նախ մտնելն էր սխալ...

----------

Աթեիստ (01.08.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> նախ մտնելն էր սխալ...


Մեֆ, ինձ չի դուր գալիս սենց հեռվից մարդկանց սխալ ու ճիշտ հանելը, բայց անձամբ ինձ համար էս տղերքի *բոլոր* արածները ճիշտ են: 
Ու եթե նույնսիկ թրխկացնեին մի հարյուր ոստիկանի, էլի ճիշտ կլինեին: Ու վապշէ, ինչ էլ անեին, ճիշտ կլինեին, որովհետև իրենք մարդ են:
Էս սաղ պատմության մեջ սխալ են ՀՀ ինքնակոչ նախագահը, ԱԺ պատգամավոռները իրենց մկներով ու կռիսներով, ՀՀ ոստիկանություն կոչվածը, ու առհասարակ բոլոր անբարոյականները, գողերը, ժողովդրի հաշվին ապրող անգաղափար թափթփուկները ու սրանց նմաններին սատարող դատարկապորտները…
Ու ես ինձ վաղուց հայրենասեր չեմ համարում ու ձենս էլ տաք տեղից է գալիս, բայց մեկա արդարությունը մի հատ ա:

----------

Quyr Qery (29.08.2016), Sambitbaba (01.08.2016), Արէա (01.08.2016), Տրիբուն (02.08.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

Որ բռենք ինձ կարաք սրա համար սատկացնեք եթե ուզում եք, բայց մի հատ էլ անկեղծ ու ցինիկ բան ասեմ՝ սիրտս էն երեխու կորցրած աչքի համար ավելի ա ցավում, քան թե երկու սպանված ոստիկանի: Որոնցից վերջինին էլ ես համոզված եմ ԱԱԾ-ն ա սպանել:

----------

John (01.08.2016), Quyr Qery (29.08.2016), Sambitbaba (01.08.2016), Աթեիստ (01.08.2016), Արէա (01.08.2016), Տրիբուն (02.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ինձ չի դուր գալիս սենց հեռվից մարդկանց սխալ ու ճիշտ հանելը, բայց անձամբ ինձ համար էս տղերքի *բոլոր* արածները ճիշտ են: 
> Ու եթե նույնսիկ թրխկացնեին մի հարյուր ոստիկանի, էլի ճիշտ կլինեին: Ու վապշէ, ինչ էլ անեին, ճիշտ կլինեին, որովհետև իրենք մարդ են:
> Էս սաղ պատմության մեջ սխալ են ՀՀ ինքնակոչ նախագահը, ԱԺ պատգամավոռները իրենց մկներով ու կռիսներով, ՀՀ ոստիկանություն կոչվածը, ու առհասարակ բոլոր անբարոյականները, գողերը, ժողովդրի հաշվին ապրող անգաղափար թափթփուկները ու սրանց նմաններին սատարող դատարկապորտները…
> Ու ես ինձ վաղուց հայրենասեր չեմ համարում ու ձենս էլ տաք տեղից է գալիս, բայց մեկա արդարությունը մի հատ ա:


դե հիմա կարանք կամ չենք կարա, էդ ուրիշ հարց ա... հեռվից բռնության կոչեր անելն ա սխալ... 

... ու ինչի հասան սասնա ծռերը, բացարձակապես հասկանալի չի... վնասից բացի ոչ մի լավ բան...

----------


## Վիշապ

> դե հիմա կարանք կամ չենք կարա, էդ ուրիշ հարց ա... հեռվից բռնության կոչեր անելն ա սխալ... 
> 
> ... ու ինչի հասան սասնա ծռերը, բացարձակապես հասկանալի չի... վնասից բացի ոչ մի լավ բան...


Ինձ համար հասկանալի է, ու ինձ թվում է իմ նման լիքը մարդ էս վերջին մի քանի օրվա մեջ ու տղերքի շնորհիվ *վերջնականապես* հասկացավ, որ էսօրվա իշխանություններն ու մենթերը ոչ թե «սովորական» ոչ-կոմպետենտ, կամ կիսագրագետ ուզուրպատորներ են, այլ կոնկրետ՝ ամենավերջին ստորության կարգի, հանրության, ժողովդրի, պետության համար շատ լուրջ վտանգ ներկայացնող հանցագործներ են, որոնցից անհրաժեշտ է պաշտպանվել ու ազատվել ամեն գնով, ներառյալ զենքով: 
Ընդհանրապես, հայ ժողովրդի փրկությունը զինվելն ա, որ համ ներքին, համ արտաքին տականքներից կարողանանք պաշտպանվել առանց խեղճանալու: Սա բռնության կոչ չի:

----------

Տրիբուն (02.08.2016)

----------


## keyboard

> նախ մտնելն էր սխալ...


Սերժ դու՞ ես։
Լավ ա չես գրել՝ հ.գ. Հայաստանում զենքի ուժով որևէ հարց չի լուծվելու։

Համ մեկ էլ լավա հանձնվեցին, թե չէ նաև գրելու էիր՝ կոչ եմ անում տեռորիստներին հանձնվել և վայր դնել զենքը։

25 տարի ա ահաբեկչական պետութնունում ապրում ենք, ոչ մեկի տնգլին չի, բայց որ հուսահատված, սեփական կյանքի ու զենքի գնով իրա փրկությունը տենող մարդը «անգրագետ» քայլ ա անում, էնքանով անգրագետ, որ մեր նման մարդկանց վրա հույս ա դնում ու պայքարի նոր ձևաչափ ա սկսում, մենք էդ մարդում սխալ ենք հանում։
Մի հատ էլ ցույց կազմակերպի ըտեղ, պահանջի, որ օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ դատեն տղեքին։
Էդ տղեքը հերոս են, ասեմ ավելին, պտի դրանց բոլորին հերոսի կոչում տան ու ազգի հերոս դարձնեն։
Տղեքի ամեն արած քայլ ճիշտ ա, սկսած մտնելուց, վերջացրած բժիշկներին պահելուց ու առհասարակ՝ էդ մարդասիրություն, բռնություն, ժնևի կոնվենցիա, ծալեք ու ֆանտազիաներիդ զոռ տվեք թե ձերբմարմնի որ մասը մտցնեք։
Տղեքի միակ ու ամենամեծ սխալը ժողովրդի աջակցության վրա հիմնվելն էր, էս ժողովուրդը այլևս կործանված ա ու փրկություն չունի։

----------

S.L.V. (01.08.2016), Տրիբուն (02.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ համար հասկանալի է, ու ինձ թվում է իմ նման լիքը մարդ էս վերջին մի քանի օրվա մեջ ու տղերքի շնորհիվ *վերջնականապես* հասկացավ, որ էսօրվա իշխանություններն ու մենթերը ոչ թե «սովորական» ոչ-կոմպետենտ, կամ կիսագրագետ ուզուրպատորներ են, այլ կոնկրետ՝ ամենավերջին ստորության կարգի, հանրության, ժողովդրի, պետության համար շատ լուրջ վտանգ ներկայացնող հանցագործներ են, որոնցից անհրաժեշտ է պաշտպանվել ու ազատվել ամեն գնով, ներառյալ զենքով: 
> Ընդհանրապես, հայ ժողովրդի փրկությունը զինվելն ա, որ համ ներքին, համ արտաքին տականքներից կարողանանք պաշտպանվել առանց խեղճանալու: Սա բռնության կոչ չի:


ուրեմն մի առիթ ևս բաց թողեցիք... լավ հնարավորություն կար էդ հարցը ճիշտ լուծելու... "ամեն գնով"-ն էլ լավ ես ասում ու կարաս չկասկածես ամեն գին էլ վճարելու ենք... եթե սենց գնաց...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սերժ դու՞ ես։
> Լավ ա չես գրել՝ հ.գ. Հայաստանում զենքի ուժով որևէ հարց չի լուծվելու։
> 
> Համ մեկ էլ լավա հանձնվեցին, թե չէ նաև գրելու էիր՝ կոչ եմ անում տեռորիստներին հանձնվել և վայր դնել զենքը։
> 
> 25 տարի ա ահաբեկչական պետութնունում ապրում ենք, ոչ մեկի տնգլին չի, բայց որ հուսահատված, սեփական կյանքի ու զենքի գնով իրա փրկությունը տենող մարդը «անգրագետ» քայլ ա անում, էնքանով անգրագետ, որ մեր նման մարդկանց վրա հույս ա դնում ու պայքարի նոր ձևաչափ ա սկսում, մենք էդ մարդում սխալ ենք հանում։
> Մի հատ էլ ցույց կազմակերպի ըտեղ, պահանջի, որ օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ դատեն տղեքին։
> Էդ տղեքը հերոս են, ասեմ ավելին, պտի դրանց բոլորին հերոսի կոչում տան ու ազգի հերոս դարձնեն։
> Տղեքի ամեն արած քայլ ճիշտ ա, սկսած մտնելուց, վերջացրած բժիշկներին պահելուց ու առհասարակ՝ էդ մարդասիրություն, բռնություն, ժնևի կոնվենցիա, ծալեք ու ֆանտազիաներիդ զոռ տվեք թե ձերբմարմնի որ մասը մտցնեք։
> Տղեքի միակ ու ամենամեծ սխալը ժողովրդի աջակցության վրա հիմնվելն էր, էս ժողովուրդը այլևս կործանված ա ու փրկություն չունի։


ուրեմն սերժը ճիշտ ա ասում... էս երկրում զենքով հարց չի լուծվելու... իսկ եթե ուզում եք լուծվի, ակումբում գրառում անելու փոխարեն զենքը ձեռքներիդ գնայիք կանգնեիք սասնա ծռերի կողքը...

----------


## keyboard

> ուրեմն սերժը ճիշտ ա ասում... էս երկրում զենքով հարց չի լուծվելու... իսկ եթե ուզում եք լուծվի, ակումբում գրառում անելու փոխարեն զենքը ձեռքներիդ գնայիք կանգնեիք սասնա ծռերի կողքը...


Երանոսյան դու՞ ես։
Հա, էդ երկրում չկա, մեր երկրում զենքով ա լինելու փրկություն ու քո նմանները լեզուներըն ու մատերը համապատասխան տեղում են պահելու, որ ոչ բարբաճեն, ոչ էլ մոնիտորի հետևից հերոսներին անուն կպցնեն։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երանոսյան դու՞ ես։
> Հա, էդ երկրում չկա, մեր երկրում զենքով ա լինելու փրկություն ու քո նմանները լեզուներըն ու մատերը համապատասխան տեղում են պահելու, որ ոչ բարբաճեն, ոչ էլ մոնիտորի հետևից հերոսներին անուն կպցնեն։


ես հերոսներին անուն չեմ կպցնում... ուղղակի մեղադրում եմ էն մարդկանց ովքեր իրանց հերոս են համարում, բայց զենք չվերցրին ու իրանց հերոսին չպաշտպանեցին... էդ մարդիկ կոչ էլ արեցին, բայց զենք վերցնող չեղավ... ուրեմն զենքով չի լինի...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ես հերոսներին անուն չեմ կպցնում... ուղղակի մեղադրում եմ էն մարդկանց ովքեր իրանց հերոս են համարում, բայց զենք չվերցրին ու իրանց հերոսին չպաշտպանեցին... էդ մարդիկ կոչ էլ արեցին, բայց զենք վերցնող չեղավ... ուրեմն զենքով չի լինի...


Զինված հեղաշրջման սխալ լինելու մեջ տղերքին մեղադրելուց առաջ պետք ա հիշել, որ Հայաստանում իշխանությունը առնվազն երկու անգամ զինված հեղաշրջում հենց ինքն ա արել։ 1999–ին ու 2008–ին։ Էդ իհարկե չի նշանակում, որ սաղ ազգը պիտի զինված հեղաշրջման կողմ լինի։ Բայց համ էլ երբ ինչ որ մեկը որոշում ա ընդունել «ակն ընդ ական, ատամն ընդ ատաման» սկզբունքը ուրեմն էդ սխալ ա։ Պարզ ա, որ համարյա ոչ մեկ զենքով չի միանալու։ Որովհետև ամերիկա չի որ զենքը ամեն անկյունում թափած լինի։ ժողովրդի մեջ էլ զենքից գլուխ հանողների տոկոսը առանձնապես մեծ չի‎։ Լիքը մարդ բանակում ծառայության ժամանակ զենքը ձեռքը երկու անգամ ա բռնել։

----------

Տրիբուն (02.08.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

ի միջի այլոց՝ չգիտեմ, թե ով որքանով էր հետևում,
բայց էս Սասնա աղմուկի տակ Հայաստանը երկու շատ հետաքրքիր քայլ կատարեց՝
շոշափելիորեն նվազեցնելով ռուսից իր կախվածությունը՝
ռազմական ու տնտեսական առումով..

իրո՞ք Նոր Հայաստան ա կերտվում,
թե՞ նեղ անձնական շահեր էին հետապնդում..
հիմա դեռ վաղա դատել...

----------


## John

> ի միջի այլոց՝ չգիտեմ, թե ով որքանով էր հետևում,
> բայց էս Սասնա աղմուկի տակ Հայաստանը երկու շատ հետաքրքիր քայլ կատարեց՝
> շոշափելիորեն նվազեցնելով ռուսից իր կախվածությունը՝
> ռազմական ու տնտեսական առումով..
> 
> իրո՞ք Նոր Հայաստան ա կերտվում,
> թե՞ նեղ անձնական շահեր էին հետապնդում..
> հիմա դեռ վաղա դատել...


Տնտեսական առումո՞վ։ Կմանրամասնե՞ս խնդրեմ

----------

Chuk (01.08.2016), Mephistopheles (01.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Զինված հեղաշրջման սխալ լինելու մեջ տղերքին մեղադրելուց առաջ պետք ա հիշել, որ Հայաստանում իշխանությունը առնվազն երկու անգամ զինված հեղաշրջում հենց ինքն ա արել։ 1999–ին ու 2008–ին։ Էդ իհարկե չի նշանակում, որ սաղ ազգը պիտի զինված հեղաշրջման կողմ լինի։ Բայց համ էլ երբ ինչ որ մեկը որոշում ա ընդունել «ակն ընդ ական, ատամն ընդ ատաման» սկզբունքը ուրեմն էդ սխալ ա։ Պարզ ա, որ համարյա ոչ մեկ զենքով չի միանալու։ Որովհետև ամերիկա չի որ զենքը ամեն անկյունում թափած լինի։ ժողովրդի մեջ էլ զենքից գլուխ հանողների տոկոսը առանձնապես մեծ չի‎։ Լիքը մարդ բանակում ծառայության ժամանակ զենքը ձեռքը երկու անգամ ա բռնել։


Ներսես ջան, ես կարծում եմ որ սա հուսահատ, ճարահատյալ քայլ էր...ապստամբության հետ որևէ առնչություն չուներ... ապոկալիպտիկ մոտեցում... տեղ-տեղ աբսուրդի հասնող... իրանց հայտարարություններն էլ կարդացել եմ...

հեղաշրջումը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա... էդ կարա անի Սոյրան Օհանյանը (իրա սեքսի կնհանով) կամ Վովան՝ գասպարյան... էս տղերքին ես հեղաշրջման մեջ չեմ մեղադրում... չեմ մեղադրում ընդհանրապես...

----------

Զաքար (01.08.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Տնտեսական առումո՞վ։ Կմանրամասնե՞ս խնդրեմ


Պայմանագիրը ստորագրվեց..
Իրանը 40մլն խորանարդ մետր գազա ուղարկում Վրաստան
Հայաստանը տրանսֆերտային երկիրա..
ու սա դեռ փորձարկումա..
ծրագիր կա հետագայում Վրաստանով Եվրոպա դուրս գալու..

հղում

----------


## Chuk

> Զինված հեղաշրջման սխալ լինելու մեջ տղերքին մեղադրելուց առաջ պետք ա հիշել, որ Հայաստանում իշխանությունը առնվազն երկու անգամ զինված հեղաշրջում հենց ինքն ա արել։ 1999–ին ու 2008–ին։ Էդ իհարկե չի նշանակում, որ սաղ ազգը պիտի զինված հեղաշրջման կողմ լինի։ Բայց համ էլ երբ ինչ որ մեկը որոշում ա ընդունել «ակն ընդ ական, ատամն ընդ ատաման» սկզբունքը ուրեմն էդ սխալ ա։ Պարզ ա, որ համարյա ոչ մեկ զենքով չի միանալու։ Որովհետև ամերիկա չի որ զենքը ամեն անկյունում թափած լինի։ ժողովրդի մեջ էլ զենքից գլուխ հանողների տոկոսը առանձնապես մեծ չի‎։ Լիքը մարդ բանակում ծառայության ժամանակ զենքը ձեռքը երկու անգամ ա բռնել։


Թե 99-ը, թե 2008-ը սարսափելի հետևանքներ են ունեցել երկրի վրա: Իմ խորագույն համոզմամբ ցանկացած զինված հեղաշրջում ա վատ հետևանքներ ունենալու ու ինքս միշտ դեմ եմ եղել ու լինելու զինված տարբերակին, ինձ էդ տարբերակի «զինվոր» չեմ պատկերացնելու:

Բայց իմ համար մի բան հստակ ա, որ հազարավոր «սրանց զենքով ա պետք վերացնել» խոսողներից էս տղերքը տարբերվում են նրանով, որ իրենց պատկերացրածը փորձել են կյանքի կոչել: Ու եթե էն մնացած լիքը դետալներն էլ մի կողմ դնեմ, էս էլ ա հերիք, որ ես ինձ չթույլատրեմ իրանց դեմ խոսել: Իհարկե միշտ էլ կքննարկեմ, կներկայացնեմ, թե ինչի եմ էդ տարբերակը սխալ համարում, բայց իրանց անձն էդ առումով իմ համար անձեռնմխելի են դարձրել: Ու մի կարևոր բան. բոլորս գիտենք, հասկանում, ընկալում ենք, որ իրանք լավագույն ցանկություններով են էդ քայլին գնացել:

----------

John (01.08.2016), Sambitbaba (01.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պայմանագիրը ստորագրվեց..
> Իրանը 40մլն խորանարդ մետր գազա ուղարկում Վրաստան
> Հայաստանը տրանսֆերտային երկիրա..
> ու սա դեռ փորձարկումա..
> ծրագիր կա հետագայում Վրաստանով Եվրոպա դուրս գալու..
> 
> հղում


նկատի ունես տրանզիտային երկի՞ր...

----------

Գաղթական (01.08.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> նկատի ունես տրանզիտային երկի՞ր...


տես՝ քո մոտ ավելի լավ ստացվեց )))
մերսի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թե 99-ը, թե 2008-ը սարսափելի հետևանքներ են ունեցել երկրի վրա: Իմ խորագույն համոզմամբ ցանկացած զինված հեղաշրջում ա վատ հետևանքներ ունենալու ու ինքս միշտ դեմ եմ եղել ու լինելու զինված տարբերակին, ինձ էդ տարբերակի «զինվոր» չեմ պատկերացնելու:
> 
> Բայց իմ համար մի բան հստակ ա, որ հազարավոր «սրանց զենքով ա պետք վերացնել» խոսողներից էս տղերքը տարբերվում են նրանով, որ իրենց պատկերացրածը փորձել են կյանքի կոչել: Ու եթե էն մնացած լիքը դետալներն էլ մի կողմ դնեմ, էս էլ ա հերիք, որ ես ինձ չթույլատրեմ իրանց դեմ խոսել: Իհարկե միշտ էլ կքննարկեմ, կներկայացնեմ, թե ինչի եմ էդ տարբերակը սխալ համարում, բայց իրանց անձն էդ առումով իմ համար անձեռնմխելի են դարձրել: Ու մի կարևոր բան. բոլորս գիտենք, հասկանում, ընկալում ենք, որ իրանք լավագույն ցանկություններով են էդ քայլին գնացել:


Չուկ, ես անգամ կարամ մեղադրեմ... պետության մեջ օրենքից դուրս մարդ պտի չլինի... դրա դեմ ա հենց չարացած հասարակությունը... 

եթե իրականանար իրանց "ծրագիրը", ահագին անզեն մարդ վարի էր գնալու... ու ո՞վ էր մեղավոր լինելու...

----------

Աթեիստ (01.08.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ես անգամ կարամ մեղադրեմ... պետության մեջ օրենքից դուրս մարդ պտի չլինի... դրա դեմ ա հենց չարացած հասարակությունը... 
> 
> եթե իրականանար իրանց "ծրագիրը", ահագին անզեն մարդ վարի էր գնալու... ու ո՞վ էր մեղավոր լինելու...


Մեֆ, էս 1+1=2 դեպքը չէր,  որ կարողանանք սենց կտրուկ գնահատականներ տանք, ԻՄՀԿ: Քաղաքական փիլիսոփայության տեսանկյունից միանշանակ հետդ համաձայն եմ, գործնականում լիքը նյուանսներ են հայտնվում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, էս 1+1=2 դեպքը չէր,  որ կարողանանք սենց կտրուկ գնահատականներ տանք, ԻՄՀԿ: Քաղաքական փիլիսոփայության տեսանկյունից միանշանակ հետդ համաձայն եմ, գործնականում լիքը նյուանսներ են հայտնվում:


կրքերը որ հանդարտվեց, պարզ կլինի...գիտեմ, նոր Սասնա Ծռեր էպոս ա գրվում էս վայրլյանին... ամսի 6-ին էլ Ղարաբաղի հարցով բանակցությունների ենք... ամսի 9-ին էլ էրդողանը պուտինի հետ ա հանդիպում, լավ ջերմանում են հարաբերությունները... ադրբեջանցիք էլ ռուսների հետ ախպերութուն են անում...

----------


## Chuk

> կրքերը որ հանդարտվեց, պարզ կլինի...գիտեմ, նոր Սասնա Ծռեր էպոս ա գրվում էս վայրլյանին... ամսի 6-ին էլ Ղարաբաղի հարցով բանակցությունների ենք... ամսի 9-ին էլ էրդողանը պուտինի հետ ա հանդիպում, լավ ջերմանում են հարաբերությունները... ադրբեջանցիք էլ ռուսների հետ ախպերութուն են անում...


Մեֆ, երկար ու բարդ թեմա ա, մի քիչ անցնի, կխոսենք:

----------


## Overdose

Ողջույն ժողովուրդ ջան :Smile: 
Ոնց հասկանում եմ ակտիվ մասսան հիմնականում միատարր ա: Համենայն դեպս Սասնա Ծռերին դատապարտող մի հատ գրառում չտեսա:
Որպեսզի ձանձրալի չլինի, կարդացեք էս հոդվածը

https://adekvatblog.wordpress.com/20...5%D6%80%D5%A8/

Հիմնականում պիտանի մտքեր են, բայց տեղ տեղ համաձայն չեմ

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.08.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ողջույն ժողովուրդ ջան
> Ոնց հասկանում եմ ակտիվ մասսան հիմնականում միատարր ա: Համենայն դեպս Սասնա Ծռերին դատապարտող մի հատ գրառում չտեսա:
> Որպեսզի ձանձրալի չլինի, կարդացեք էս հոդվածը
> 
> https://adekvatblog.wordpress.com/20...5%D6%80%D5%A8/
> 
> Հիմնականում պիտանի մտքեր են, բայց տեղ տեղ համաձայն չեմ


Երբ որևէ հոդված ինչևէ բառով ա սկսվում, կարդալդ չի գալիս, որովհետև ուղղակի սխալ ա տեքստն էդ բառով սկսելը  :Jpit:  Շնորհակալությունն էլ պատահաբար ստացվեց: Բայց կարդամ հոդվածը, տեսնեմ՝ ինչ ա:

----------


## Overdose

Հոդվածը դրանով չի սկսվում, Բյուր ջան :Smile:  էդ ընդամենը հոդվածից մեջբերում ա: Էդ ինչեւէ-ով սկսվող պատառիկը հոդվածի մեջտեղներում ա հանդիպում :Smile:  մեջն էլ մի երկու տեղ похабщина կա, մոռացա նախազգուշացնեմ :Smile:  Նոր ստեղծված բլոգ ա, նայեցի հեղինակի պրոֆիլը, մի շաբաթ առաջ ա ստեղծվել, ու էդ մի գրառումն ա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հոդվածը դրանով չի սկսվում, Բյուր ջան էդ ընդամենը հոդվածից մեջբերում ա: Էդ ինչեւէ-ով սկսվող պատառիկը հոդվածի մեջտեղներում ա հանդիպում մեջն էլ մի երկու տեղ похабщина կա, մոռացա նախազգուշացնեմ Նոր ստեղծված բլոգ ա, նայեցի հեղինակի պրոֆիլը, մի շաբաթ առաջ ա ստեղծվել, ու էդ մի գրառումն ա


Հա, նկատեցի, որ մեջբերում ա, բայց մեկ ա, ինչևէ-ով սկսվող նախադասությունը որպես առաջին բան ընթերցողի աչք կոխելը շատ տհաճ ա: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ նայեցի հոդվածը, շատ զզվելի բան էր: Աջ ու ձախ սաղին հայհոյելով, ինքն իրան ադեկվատի տեղ դրած, մարդկանց վերևից նայելով տհաճ տեքստ էր: Ու պլյուս անանուն: Ձեռագրից ենթադրում եմ ով ա:

----------

Bruno (01.08.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ես հերոսներին անուն չեմ կպցնում... ուղղակի մեղադրում եմ էն մարդկանց ովքեր իրանց հերոս են համարում, բայց զենք չվերցրին ու իրանց հերոսին չպաշտպանեցին... էդ մարդիկ կոչ էլ արեցին, բայց զենք վերցնող չեղավ... ուրեմն զենքով չի լինի...


Էդ ովքե՞ր են այդ մարդիկ, որ իրենց հերոս են համարում, բայց զենք չվերցրին: Հետո նենց չի, որ զենքերը ինչ-որ տեղ թափված են, բայց մարդիկ զենք չվերցրին, կամ ասենք ԱՄՆ-ի պես չի, որ գնաս խանութից կիսաավտոմատ հրացան առնես ու դրանով կյանքդ պաշտպանես: 
Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, տղերքը ՊՊԾ գունդը ինքնանպատակ չէին վերցրել, վերցրել էին, որովհետև այնտեղ զինապահեստ կա: Երևի հասկանալի է: 
Եվ ինձ թվում է դա է պատճառը, որ ոստիկան կոչվածները սարսափից ծեծում էին ժողովդրին, էնքան որ չմոտենան զինապահեստին, որովհետև գազազած ժողովրդի մի մասի ձեռը այդ պահին զենք ընկներ, ինքնադատաստան կանեին բոլոր համազգեստավորներին ու հավանական է մարդա մի փամփուշտ էլ հասներ ի պաշտոնե գլխավոր պատասխանատուներին։ 
Իհարկե հումանիզմի տեսակետից աղետալի կլիներ, բայց քաղաքական տեսակետից այնպիսի դաս կլիներ բոլոր տեսակի դեգեներատների համար, որ Հայաստանում ոստիկանը այլևս էլ չէր համարձակվի հենց այնպես լխկել պատահական քաղաքացու ու քարշ տալ բաժին, իսկ ընտրություն կեղծողները մի քիչ կմտածեին, եթե իհարկե ի վիճակի են մտածել: Ու կյանքը կփոխվեր։ Դեպի լավը ։Ճ
Ինձ թվում է, ԱՄՆ-ում քաղաքացիների զենք կրելու իրավունքն է, որ ոստիկաններին կամ պաշտոնյաներին զգաստացնում է ու ստիպում միշտ քաղաքավարի լինել (հատուկենտ բացառությունները չհաշված), ու այն երկրներում որտեղ քաղաքացին զենք կրելու իրավունք չունի, սովորաբար ոստիկանները ավելի լկտի են։ Բայց շեղվեցի ոնց որ․․․ 
Հաճախ զենքին այլընտրանք չկա, եթե տունդ զինված գող է մտնում, դու հազիվ թե երկխոսություններով ունեցվածքդ կամ վատագույն դեպքում կյանքդ փրկես։ Հայաստանում հիմա կարելի է ասել հենց այդպես էլ կա՝ զինված գողերը պատանդ են վերցրել ՀՀ հասարակ քաղաքացիներին։ Այսինքն այս տղերքի արածն ու կոչերը հասարակ ինքնապաշտպանություն են։ Իհարկե, գող իշխանությունների համար սա ահաբեկչություն է, ու իրենք իսկապես ահաբեկված են։ Էդ տրամաբանության մեջ, ահաբեկիչ կարող են համարվել բոլոր ցուցարարները ու առհասարակ դժգոհները։

----------


## Վիշապ

Հաշվի առնելով, որ Սերժը ինչ ասում է, սովորաբար հակառակն է ստացվում (խիյարը թարս ա բուսնում), ապա իր վերջին ելույթը բացարձակ մխիթարական չի, այսինքն մասնավորապես իր կողմից կարելի է սպասել անձնական վրեժխնդրության դրսևորումներ, Ղարաբաղի հարցում էլ՝ զիջումներ։

----------

Տրիբուն (02.08.2016)

----------


## anslov

հետաքրքիր մտքեր են... շաատ հետաքրքիր:



> Hrant Papikyan -
> Մի լավ խորհուրդ եմ ուզում տամ մեր անթիվ անհամար կուսակցությունների ղեկավարներին՝ էս ապարանցի Պավլիկի ու Խանդոյան Արայիկի դատապաշտպաններին մի քիչ փող տվեք, թող ձեր անտաղանդ քարոզարշավները իրենք անեն: 
> Մեկը ասում ա՝ Պավլիկին կալանավորելիս դատարանում բոլորը ԼԱՑՈՒՄ ԷԻՆ, Պավլիկը այնպիսի Ճառ ասեց.... (Կներեք, մի հատ ես էլ արցունքներս սրբեմ)........
> Հա, ինչ էի ասում, մյուսն էլ ասում է հիվանդանոցում բոլորը՝ բժիշկից մինչև հավաքարար, ոստիկան ու էլեկտրիկ, հերթ էին կանգնել, որ մտնեն սենյակ և ԵՐԱԽՏԱԳԻՏՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ սեղմեն ՀԵՐՈՍԻ ձեռքը... Իսկ հերոսը հայտնել է, որ չի նեղվում որ իրեն խփել են, քանի որ ՛՛19 անգամ թուրքերը խփել են, թող մի անգամ էլ հայը խփի՛՛.... (մի րոպե, մի հատ էլ թաշկինակս փոխեմ)... 
> ԱՐԱ էս մարդիկ ձեր համար էլ կարան ազգի կեսին այնպես լացացցցնեն, որ միանգամից ՛՛վլաստի՛՛ կգաք, էլ Խի՞ եք զորամաս գրավում, մտածեք...
> Օգտվելով առիթից նաև դիմում եմ ընկերներիս ու ընդհանրապես՝ մեծն ֆեյսբուքին՝ 
> Ինչպես երևի գիտեք, ես էլ եմ պատերազմի մասնակից, և Իմ մարմնի վրա էլ անզեն աչքով կարելի է տեսնել 13 հրազենային վերքերի սպիներ: Ունեմ բազմաթիվ պատվոգրեր ու պարգևներ՝ այդ թվում նաև կառավարական: Ունեմ պատերազմի հաշմանդամի կարգավիճակ, որը սակայն ինձ չխանգարեց ապրիլյան առաջին օրերից կամավոր մեկնել առաջագիծ...
> Հիմա ես ուզում եմ հասկանամ, ԱՅՍՈՒՀԵՏ ես ու՞մ կարող եմ ՍՊԱՆԵԼ, ո՞ր պետական պահպանվող օբյեկտը կարող եմ գրավել, Ի՞նչ խավի կամ մասնագիտության անձանց իրավունք ունեմ ՊԱՏԱՆԴ վերցնել և ում ավտոն կարող եմ ՎԱՌԵԼ... եթե հնարավոր է, ասեք՝ անպայմա՞ն ա վառելը, թե կարող եմ այդ մեքենան ինձ պահել, իմը լավ հնացել ա. ոչ խադավոյ կա, ոչ պակռիշկա... բայց ոնց որ շեղվեցի, կներեք: 
> Հա, ինչ էի ասում՝ Խնդրում եմ ասեք, ո՞ր օրենքի վրա կարող եմ թքած ունենալ և անտեսել, և ընդհանրապես՝ եթե կա, հղում տվեք, թե ՛՛ՎԱԲՇԵ՛՛ էլ ինչ կարա անի ԿՌՎԱԾ ՏՂԵՆ, որ մնա ՛՛ժողովրդի՛՛ սիրելին, նրա կուռքը և երազանքների ՀԵՐՈՍԸ...
> ...


"Հրանտ Պապիկյան, ազատամարտիկ, պահեստազորի մայոր, Հատուկ նշանակության ջոկատների վետերանների միության խորհրդի անդամ...
Հ.գ. մոռացա ասեմ՝ մականուն էլ ունեմ, մարտական ընկերներս ինձ ԴՈԿ են ասում" 

https://www.facebook.com/HrantPapiky...14896818691789

----------

Overdose (02.08.2016)

----------


## Tiger29

Արայիկ Խանդոյանի ընտանիքի համար 15,5 հազար դոլարից ավելի գումար է հավաքվել


«Սասնա ծռեր» խմբի անդամ Արայիկ Խանդոյանի ընտանիքին աջակցելու նպատակով հուլիսի 31-ից Gofundme.com կայքում դրամահավաք է սկսվել: Նախատեսված 5 հազար ԱՄՆ դոլարի փոխարեն,  ընդամենը մեկ օրում հավաքվել է ավելի քան 15,5 հազար ԱՄՆ դոլար: Գումար է նվիրաբերել 350-ից ավելի մարդ: Թվերը րոպե առ րոպե աճում են։

Նշենք, որ դրամահավաքի անհրաժեշտությունն առաջացել է այն ժամանակ, երբ մամուլում հրապարակումներ եղան ընտանիքի սոցիալական ծայրահեղ վատ պայմանների մասին։

Խանդոյանների բազմազավակ մայրը 5 որդի ունի. նրանցից ավագը՝ Հունանը, զոհվել է Արցախյան ազատամարտում, երկրորդը՝ Արթուր Խանդոյանը, պատերազմի վետերան, արտագաղթել է, Արայիկ Խանդոյանը՝ Միայնակ Գայլը, Սասնա ծռերի անդամ է, ազատամարտիկ, մասնակցել է Արցախյան ազատամարտին, Արարատ Խանդոյանը, որի օրգանիզմում ներքին օրգանների կեսը չկա, հրաշքով կենդանի է մնացել ազատամարտի ժամանակ, այժմ անազատության մեջ է՝ վերջին հանրահավաքներում անկարգություններ հրահրելու մեղադրանքով։


https://www.gofundme.com/2h9yvwk

----------

Գաղթական (01.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ ովքե՞ր են այդ մարդիկ, որ իրենց հերոս են համարում, բայց զենք չվերցրին: Հետո նենց չի, որ զենքերը ինչ-որ տեղ թափված են, բայց մարդիկ զենք չվերցրին, կամ ասենք ԱՄՆ-ի պես չի, որ գնաս խանութից կիսաավտոմատ հրացան առնես ու դրանով կյանքդ պաշտպանես: 
> Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, տղերքը ՊՊԾ գունդը ինքնանպատակ չէին վերցրել, վերցրել էին, որովհետև այնտեղ զինապահեստ կա: Երևի հասկանալի է: 
> Եվ ինձ թվում է դա է պատճառը, որ ոստիկան կոչվածները սարսափից ծեծում էին ժողովդրին, էնքան որ չմոտենան զինապահեստին, որովհետև գազազած ժողովրդի մի մասի ձեռը այդ պահին զենք ընկներ, ինքնադատաստան կանեին բոլոր համազգեստավորներին ու հավանական է մարդա մի փամփուշտ էլ հասներ ի պաշտոնե գլխավոր պատասխանատուներին։ 
> Իհարկե հումանիզմի տեսակետից աղետալի կլիներ, բայց քաղաքական տեսակետից այնպիսի դաս կլիներ բոլոր տեսակի դեգեներատների համար, որ Հայաստանում ոստիկանը այլևս էլ չէր համարձակվի հենց այնպես լխկել պատահական քաղաքացու ու քարշ տալ բաժին, իսկ ընտրություն կեղծողները մի քիչ կմտածեին, եթե իհարկե ի վիճակի են մտածել: Ու կյանքը կփոխվեր։ Դեպի լավը ։Ճ
> Ինձ թվում է, ԱՄՆ-ում քաղաքացիների զենք կրելու իրավունքն է, որ ոստիկաններին կամ պաշտոնյաներին զգաստացնում է ու ստիպում միշտ քաղաքավարի լինել (հատուկենտ բացառությունները չհաշված), ու այն երկրներում որտեղ քաղաքացին զենք կրելու իրավունք չունի, սովորաբար ոստիկանները ավելի լկտի են։ Բայց շեղվեցի ոնց որ․․․ 
> Հաճախ զենքին այլընտրանք չկա, եթե տունդ զինված գող է մտնում, դու հազիվ թե երկխոսություններով ունեցվածքդ կամ վատագույն դեպքում կյանքդ փրկես։ Հայաստանում հիմա կարելի է ասել հենց այդպես էլ կա՝ զինված գողերը պատանդ են վերցրել ՀՀ հասարակ քաղաքացիներին։ Այսինքն այս տղերքի արածն ու կոչերը հասարակ ինքնապաշտպանություն են։ Իհարկե, գող իշխանությունների համար սա ահաբեկչություն է, ու իրենք իսկապես ահաբեկված են։ Էդ տրամաբանության մեջ, ահաբեկիչ կարող են համարվել բոլոր ցուցարարները ու առհասարակ դժգոհները։


ես նկատի ունեի որ եթե համարում ենք որ սասնա ծռերի էս գործողությունը հերոսական ա ուրեմն զենք պտի վերցնեինք... համենայն դեպս էն մարդիկ ովքեր համարում են հերոս էս մարդկանց հենց էս գործողության համար... 

իսկ էն որ զենք չկա, կներես չեմ ընդունում որպես պատճառ... սասնա ծռերը էս կողմից պտի հարձակվեին ժողովուրդն էլ էն կողմից ու շրջափակումը ճեղքեին... եթե զինված ապստամբություն ես անում ուրեմն բռնությունն ու զոհերը ընդունելի են... խաղաղ ցույցն ու զինված ապստամբությունը զուգահեռաբար չեն կարա գոյություն ունենան...

էսօր բոլորը, բացառապես բոլորը էդ տղերքին համարում են հերոս, բայց ոչ ոք զենք չվերցրեց... ոչ ոք... էսի փաստ ա... 

հա գիտեմ խանութում զենք չեն ծախում... կներեք...

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ողջույն ժողովուրդ ջան
> Ոնց հասկանում եմ ակտիվ մասսան հիմնականում միատարր ա: Համենայն դեպս Սասնա Ծռերին դատապարտող մի հատ գրառում չտեսա:
> Որպեսզի ձանձրալի չլինի, կարդացեք էս հոդվածը
> 
> https://adekvatblog.wordpress.com/20...5%D6%80%D5%A8/
> 
> Հիմնականում պիտանի մտքեր են, բայց տեղ տեղ համաձայն չեմ


Ես բարբաջանքի կեսը կարդացի արդեն հասկացա, որ հատուկ ծառայությունների կողմից մի լավ մշակված տեքստա` արդարացնելու իրանց գործողությունները, սևացնելու մեր հերոսների անունները, քաղբանտարկյալներին անուն կպցնելու միջոցով ազդել մարդկանց մտահամակարգերի վրա, որ հանգիստ տանեն իշխանություն կոչեցյալների տեռռորը ժողովրդի հանդեպ: Հա մի երկու բան էլ գրելա, իբր որ նորմալ ղեկավար լիներ որոշ սխալներ չէր թույլ տա, բայց էտ մնացած գրածի ֆոնին ուղղակի ոչինչա ու արվածա նրա համար, որ ոչինչ չկասկածող հասարակ մարդկանց ուղեղներում կասկածներ չառաջանան գրառման ծագման վերաբերյալ: 

Հա մեկել ակուռատնի փորձումա ընթերցողի ուղեղում սրսկել, որ իբր ընդամենը հայության մի փոքր մասնա դեմ իշխանություններին ու սատարում տղերքին` 




> Ոստիկանության զորամասը գրավելուց հետո առաջին գործով Պավլիկ եւ Co-ն հայտարարեց, որ ինքը գործում է ժողովրդի անունից ու վաբշե սաղդ սիկտիր էլեք պահանջեց անմիջապես ազատ արձակել Սեֆիլյան Ժիրոյին:


Շարունակությունը կարդալու ցանկությունս միանգամից վերացավ: 

Որտեղից պեղեցիր էս հոդվածը, եթե գաղտնիք չի?

----------


## Վիշապ

> ես նկատի ունեի որ եթե համարում ենք որ սասնա ծռերի էս գործողությունը հերոսական ա ուրեմն զենք պտի վերցնեինք... համենայն դեպս էն մարդիկ ովքեր համարում են հերոս էս մարդկանց հենց էս գործողության համար... 
> 
> իսկ էն որ զենք չկա, կներես չեմ ընդունում որպես պատճառ... սասնա ծռերը էս կողմից պտի հարձակվեին ժողովուրդն էլ էն կողմից ու շրջափակումը ճեղքեին... եթե զինված ապստամբություն ես անում ուրեմն բռնությունն ու զոհերը ընդունելի են... խաղաղ ցույցն ու զինված ապստամբությունը զուգահեռաբար չեն կարա գոյություն ունենան...
> 
> էսօր բոլորը, բացառապես բոլորը էդ տղերքին համարում են հերոս, բայց ոչ ոք զենք չվերցրեց... ոչ ոք... էսի փաստ ա... 
> 
> հա գիտեմ խանութում զենք չեն ծախում... կներեք...


Մեֆ տրամաբանություն չեմ գտնում ասածիդ մեջ; Նախ եթե էս մարդիկ հերոս են, դա չի նշանակում որ նրանց այդպես համարողներն էլ են հերոս ու կարեղ են նույն բաները անել։ Համ էլ որտեղի՞ց պիտի զենք վերցնեին։

----------


## Overdose

> Հա, նկատեցի, որ մեջբերում ա, բայց մեկ ա, ինչևէ-ով սկսվող նախադասությունը որպես առաջին բան ընթերցողի աչք կոխելը շատ տհաճ ա: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ նայեցի հոդվածը, շատ զզվելի բան էր: Աջ ու ձախ սաղին հայհոյելով, ինքն իրան ադեկվատի տեղ դրած, մարդկանց վերևից նայելով տհաճ տեքստ էր: Ու պլյուս անանուն: Ձեռագրից ենթադրում եմ ով ա:


Եսիմ: Իմ կարծիքով վատը չէր: Նկատի ունեմ վերջին հատվածը: Ընթացքն էլ ահագին խնդալու էր, եթե չհաշվենք փողոցային մակարդակը:

----------


## Overdose

> Որտեղից պեղեցիր էս հոդվածը, եթե գաղտնիք չի?


Ֆեյսբուքով ֆռենդերիցս մեկն էր ուղարկել: Ահագին խնդացինք իրար հետ  :Smile:

----------

S.L.V. (02.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Հա մեկել ակուռատնի փորձումա ընթերցողի ուղեղում սրսկել, որ իբր ընդամենը հայության մի փոքր մասնա դեմ իշխանություններին ու սատարում տղերքին`


Վիճելի հարց ա, եղբայր: Ըստ քեզ, քանի տոկոսն ա, որ պաշտպանում ա իրանց?

----------


## Overdose

> հետաքրքիր մտքեր են... շաատ հետաքրքիր:
> 
> 
> "Հրանտ Պապիկյան, ազատամարտիկ, պահեստազորի մայոր, Հատուկ նշանակության ջոկատների վետերանների միության խորհրդի անդամ...
> Հ.գ. մոռացա ասեմ՝ մականուն էլ ունեմ, մարտական ընկերներս ինձ ԴՈԿ են ասում" 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/HrantPapiky...14896818691789


Լավ մտքեր էր գրել մարդը, դուր եկավ գրածը: Հա, իսկսկանից, ես էլ եմ ուզում հայտնի լինեմ, ես էլ եմ ուզում իմ համար լացեն: Ես կռված տղա չեմ, ուղղակի համեստ Շամշադինի սահման ծառայած զինվոր եմ եղել: Հիմա ինձ ինչ ա կարելի անել? 
Գրավել, թե չգրավել, այ սա է հարցը: Վառել թե չվառել, սա էլ երկրորդ հարցը: Սպանել, թե չսպանել, սա էլ երրորդը:

----------


## Chuk

Սերժի ելույթի մասին գիշերը ՖԲ-ում գրածս ստեղ էլ բերեմ.




> Սերժ Սարգսյանի ելույթն էի լսում։ Առաջին անգամ ագրեսիվ չէի տրամադրված։ Ընկալում էի իր բուն ասելիքը։ Հանկարծ հասկացա, որ բացառիկ պետականամետ մտածողությամբ է, սթափ է, ճշգրիտ։ Հանկարծ տեսա նրան, ում կարելի է ոչ թե հայհոյել, այլ լսել ու հասկանալ։ Աչքիս առաջ իր կերպարը սկսեց ձևափոխվել։ Սկսեց զարգանալ, աճել, մեծանալ։ Երբ դարձավ մեր զուգարանի շագանակագույն տառականի չափ, սառնասրտորեն տրորեցի, ճխլեցի։ Առաջին անգամ տառականի մահվան ճխկրտոցը տհաճ չէր, այլ հաճելի, թմրեցնող։ Բարի գիշեր։

----------

S.L.V. (02.08.2016), Գաղթական (02.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Վիճելի հարց ա, եղբայր: Ըստ քեզ, քանի տոկոսն ա, որ պաշտպանում ա իրանց?


Որ ասեմ, որ ոչ Հայաստանում, ոչ արտասահմանում հլը մի հոգի չի ռաստվե, ով իրան դեմ չլինի հերիքա, եղբայր? )

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եսիմ: Իմ կարծիքով վատը չէր: Նկատի ունեմ վերջին հատվածը: Ընթացքն էլ ահագին խնդալու էր, եթե չհաշվենք փողոցային մակարդակը:


Հեչ խնդալու չի: Դրել, բոլորին հայհոյում ա շատ տհաճ ձևով, ինքն իրան դրել ա ամենագետ ադեկվատի տեղ ու աջ ու ձախ անուններ ա կպցնում: Մինչև վերջ չկարողացա կարդալ, բայց սքրոլ անելուց ներքևներում տեսա, որ նույն կպնողականությունը շարունակվում ա: Ոնց որ ինքն ամենախելացի մարդն ա, ճշմարտությունը ջոգել ա, մնացածները էշ են, չեն ջոգում: 

Ի դեպ, կարծում եմ՝ դու ես գրել կամ ընկերդ:

----------

Quyr Qery (29.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

Մի հատ սրան լսեք էլի )

----------


## Overdose

> Որ ասեմ, որ ոչ Հայաստանում, ոչ արտասահմանում հլը մի հոգի չի ռաստվե, ով իրան դեմ չլինի հերիքա, եղբայր? )


Չէ, հերիք չի  :Smile:  ես ահագին մարդ գիտեմ, որ քո պես չի մտածում:
Հարցը գիտես ինչումն ա իմ կարծիքով? մեզանից ամեն մեկը շփվում ա իր շատ մոտիկ շրջապատի հետ, որոնք կիսում են նույն գաղափարները, ու մեզանից ամեն մեկի մոտ տպավորություն ա, թե ամբողջ աշխարհը մեր կարծիքին ա: ԻՄՀՕ էս դեպքերի թե կողմնակիցները, թե դեմերը մոտավորապես նույն քանակի մարդիկ են:

----------


## S.L.V.



----------


## Overdose

> Ի դեպ, կարծում եմ՝ դու ես գրել կամ ընկերդ:


Զարմանալի դատողություն էր: Չէ, ես չեմ գրել, ես ուղղակի ժամանակ չէի ծախսի էդ ծավալի ու էդ որակի թիթեռնիկ նյութ գրելու համար:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Չէ, հերիք չի  ես ահագին մարդ գիտեմ, որ քո պես չի մտածում:
> Հարցը գիտես ինչումն ա իմ կարծիքով? մեզանից ամեն մեկը շփվում ա իր շատ մոտիկ շրջապատի հետ, որոնք կիսում են նույն գաղափարները, ու մեզանից ամեն մեկի մոտ տպավորություն ա, թե ամբողջ աշխարհը մեր կարծիքին ա: ԻՄՀՕ էս դեպքերի թե կողմնակիցները, թե դեմերը մոտավորապես նույն քանակի մարդիկ են:


Ես էլ գիտեմ տենց մարդկանց, օրինակ ՀՀԿ ականներն ու պաշտոնյաները, բայց իրանք խիստ փոքրամասնություն են կազմում: Գործի բերումով ահռելի մեծ քանակությամբ մարդկանց հետ եմ շփվում անընդհատ, ու հավատա, եթե քո ասածը ճիշտ լիներ, 50% ը չպետքա քֆրտեին իշխանություններին ըստ հարաբերականության տեսության: Բայց պատկերը նենցա, որ անգամ 1 հոգի չի հանդիպել, ով մի երկու սիրուն խոսք չասի:

----------


## Overdose

> Ես էլ գիտեմ տենց մարդկանց, օրինակ ՀՀԿ ականներն ու պաշտոնյաները, բայց իրանք խիստ փոքրամասնություն են կազմում: Գործի բերումով ահռելի մեծ քանակությամբ մարդկանց հետ եմ շփվում անընդհատ, ու հավատա, եթե քո ասածը ճիշտ լիներ, 50% ը չպետքա քֆրտեին իշխանություններին ըստ հարաբերականության տեսության: Բայց պատկերը նենցա, որ անգամ 1 հոգի չի հանդիպել, ով մի երկու սիրուն խոսք չասի:


Չէ, եղբայր, ինձ թվում ա մենք տարբեր բաներից ենք խոսում: Իշխանություններին շատերն են քֆուր տալիս, շատ շատերը, ես էլ իրանց թվում: Հարցը Սասնա Ծռերի քայլը պաշտպանել կամ չպաշտպանելն է: Անձամբ ես չեմ վիճում իրանց նպատակների հետ, շատ լավ նպատակ ունեին, բայց համարում եմ, որ իրանց արածը դասական ահաբեկչություն էր: Սա իմ կարծիքն է: Նորից նշեմ, որ խոսում եմ զուտ կատարված իրադարձության մասին, այլ ոչ նպատակների մասին:

----------


## S.L.V.



----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ, եղբայր, ինձ թվում ա մենք տարբեր բաներից ենք խոսում: Իշխանություններին շատերն են քֆուր տալիս, շատ շատերը, ես էլ իրանց թվում: Հարցը Սասնա Ծռերի քայլը պաշտպանել կամ չպաշտպանելն է: Անձամբ ես չեմ վիճում իրանց նպատակների հետ, շատ լավ նպատակ ունեին, բայց համարում եմ, որ իրանց արածը դասական ահաբեկչություն էր: Սա իմ կարծիքն է: Նորից նշեմ, որ խոսում եմ զուտ կատարված իրադարձության մասին, այլ ոչ նպատակների մասին:


Դասական ահաբեկչության դեպքում մենք պիտի առնվազն լսեինք, որ ասենք Օբաման ցավակցում է մեր նախագահին ( :Love: ) մի քանի հարյուր ոստիկանների սպանվելու կապակցությամբ։ Կամ գոնե երկրում սուգ պիտի հայտարարված լիներ, ու դու խնդալու հոդվածներ չէիր կարդա ու այդպես զվարթ ու կայտառ չէիր լինի։ Ըստ երևույթին քո աշխարհընկալման մեջ որոշ աղավաղումներ կան, մասնավորապես դու հումանիստներին չես տարբերում ահաբեկիչներից։ Ու շատ տարօրինակ է, որ դու կարծում ես, որ ահաբեկիչները կարող են շատ լավ նպատակ ունենալ։ Սա իմ կարծիքն է։

----------

S.L.V. (02.08.2016), Smokie (05.08.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դասական ահաբեկչության դեպքում մենք պիտի առնվազն լսեինք, որ ասենք Օբաման ցավակցում է մեր նախագահին () մի քանի հարյուր ոստիկանների սպանվելու կապակցությամբ։ Կամ գոնե երկրում սուգ պիտի հայտարարված լիներ, ու դու խնդալու հոդվածներ չէիր կարդա ու այդպես զվարթ ու կայտառ չէիր լինի։ Ըստ երևույթին քո աշխարհընկալման մեջ որոշ աղավաղումներ կան, մասնավորապես դու հումանիստներին չես տարբերում ահաբեկիչներից։ Ու շատ տարօրինակ է, որ դու կարծում ես, որ ահաբեկիչները կարող են շատ լավ նպատակ ունենալ։ Սա իմ կարծիքն է։


Ավելացնեմ, որ դասական ահաբեկիչները հարձակվում են խաղաղ բնակչության վրա, ու ամբողջ իմաստը քաղաքական նպատակներին հասնելու համար ժողովրդի շրջանում ահուսարսափ առաջացնելն ա: Հիմա տեսնենք, թե ո՞վ էս օրերին հարձակվեց խաղաղ բնակչության վրա ու ո՞վ իրա նպատակներին հասնելու համար ահուսարսափ առաջացրեց:

----------

S.L.V. (02.08.2016), Smokie (05.08.2016), Աթեիստ (02.08.2016), Գաղթական (02.08.2016), Վիշապ (02.08.2016), Տրիբուն (02.08.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հեսա ահաբեկչությունը՝

----------

S.L.V. (02.08.2016), Smokie (05.08.2016), Tiger29 (02.08.2016), Տրիբուն (02.08.2016)

----------


## John

ուպս

----------


## Overdose

> Դասական ահաբեկչության դեպքում մենք պիտի առնվազն լսեինք, որ ասենք Օբաման ցավակցում է մեր նախագահին () մի քանի հարյուր ոստիկանների սպանվելու կապակցությամբ։ Կամ գոնե երկրում սուգ պիտի հայտարարված լիներ, ու դու խնդալու հոդվածներ չէիր կարդա ու այդպես զվարթ ու կայտառ չէիր լինի։ Ըստ երևույթին քո աշխարհընկալման մեջ որոշ աղավաղումներ կան, մասնավորապես դու հումանիստներին չես տարբերում ահաբեկիչներից։ Ու շատ տարօրինակ է, որ դու կարծում ես, որ ահաբեկիչները կարող են շատ լավ նպատակ ունենալ։ Սա իմ կարծիքն է։


Ահաբեկչության ամենապարզ սահմանումը, ոտի վրա վիկիպեդիայից հանած:
*Terrorism is, in its broadest sense, the use or threatened use of violence (terror) in order to achieve a political, religious, or ideological aim.*
*use of violence* - ԶԻՆՎԱԾ, կրկնում եմ ԶԻՆՎԱԾ պետական օբյեկտ գրավելն ու պատանդներ վերցնելը: Գումարած առնվազն մեկ ոստիկանի սպանությունը: Համոզված եմ, որ մյուսին էլ են իրենք սպանել, բայց դեռ այդ թեմայով ակտիվ քննարկումներ են, դրա համար ընդունենք, որ այլմոլորակայիններն են սպանել:
*in order to achieve a political, religious, or ideological aim* - նախագահի հրաժարական, Սեֆիլյանի ազատ արձակում:

Ըհը, չեղա՞վ ահաբեկչություն եղբայր:
Մնացածին էլ կետերով պատասխանեմ:
Խնդալու հոդված կարդում եմ, որովհետեւ ցանկանում եմ: Բացի դա հոդվածն իրոք խնդալու էր ինձ համար:
Զվարթ ու կայտառ եմ, որովհետեւ պատճառ չունեմ տխրելու ու թթվելու: Բացի դա, զվարթ եմ, որովհետեւ իմ պետությունն ապացուցեք, որ առանց զոհերի կարող է նման իրավիճակ հանգուցալուծել: Հիշեցնեմ՝ ահաբեկիչներից ՈՉ ՈՔ ՉԻ ԶՈՀՎԵԼ:
Իմ աշխարհընկալման մեջ աղավաղումներ չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ չեմ վիրավորում հակառակ կարծիքն ունեցող մարդկանց: Ու հակառակը, կարծում եմ քո աշխարհընկալման մեջ աղավաղումներ կան, քանի որ հումանիստները քո պատկերացմամբ զենքով անթրաշ մարդիկ են, որոնք մարդկանց են գերի վերցնում, օրը ցերեկով օդ են կրակում, ոստիկանների են սպանում, ու ավտոմեքենաներ վառում ու իրենց օգնության եկած բժիշկների պատանդառում: Հումանիստն իմ պատկերացմամբ մայր Թերեզան է, կամ նրա նման մարդիկ, որոնք մարդկային կյանքը վեր են դասում ամեն ինչից, այլ ոչ արյան սպանալիքով ու շանտաժով փորձում են հասնել իրենց նպատակներին:




> Ու շատ տարօրինակ է, որ դու կարծում ես, որ ահաբեկիչները կարող են շատ լավ նպատակ ունենալ


ԻՊ ահաբեկիչները իրենց ընկալմամբ ամենալավ ու մաքուր նպատակներից եկնելով են մարդկանց ցեղասպանում: Մարդիկ ուզում են զտարյուն խալիֆաթ ունենալ, շատ լավ նպատակ է իրենց համար :Smile:

----------


## Overdose

> Ավելացնեմ, որ դասական ահաբեկիչները հարձակվում են խաղաղ բնակչության վրա


Հեչ պարտադիր չի  :Wink: 



> ամբողջ իմաստը քաղաքական նպատակներին հասնելու համար ժողովրդի շրջանում ահուսարսափ առաջացնելն ա


Առաջացրեցին էլի :Smile:  Պատկերոցնում ես ինչ ահուսարսափի մեջ էին պատանդառված բժիշկների հարազատները, կամ էլ շրջակա շենքերի բնակիչները, երբ ապստամբները օդ էին կրակում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հեչ պարտադիր չի 
> 
> Առաջացրեցին էլի Պատկերոցնում ես ինչ ահուսարսափի մեջ էին պատանդառված բժիշկների հարազատները, կամ էլ շրջակա շենքերի բնակիչները, երբ ապստամբները օդ էին կրակում:


Պատկերացնելու փոխարեն կարաս հարցնես։ BBC-ն ռեպորտաժ էր սարքել, որ քաղաքում չկարացան մի հատ մարդ գտնեն, որ քննադատի Ծռերին։

Կարաս հարցնես օրինակ էն լրագրողներին, որ գնացել էին «ահաբեկիչներից» հարցազրույց վերցնելու։ Ահավոր ահաբեկված էին։ Ու նույն լրագրողին հարցրու թե ինչքան էր ահաբեկված, երբ «ոստիկանը» հարձակվում էր վրան։

----------

Quyr Qery (29.08.2016), S.L.V. (03.08.2016), Sambitbaba (04.08.2016), Նիկեա (03.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Պատկերացնելու փոխարեն կարաս հարցնես։ BBC-ն ռեպորտաժ էր սարքել, որ քաղաքում չկարացան մի հատ մարդ գտնեն, որ քննադատի Ծռերին։
> 
> Կարաս հարցնես օրինակ էն լրագրողներին, որ գնացել էին «ահաբեկիչներից» հարցազրույց վերցնելու։ Ահավոր ահաբեկված էին։ Ու նույն լրագրողին հարցրու թե ինչքան էր ահաբեկված, երբ «ոստիկանը» հարձակվում էր վրան։


Համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ BBC-ն օբյեկտիվ հարցում ա արել? մի անեկդոտ թեմայի մեջ: Ասում են Պարույր Հայրիկյանը ամեն անգամ հարցում ա անցկացնում, որ պարզվում ա, որ հարցվածների 99%-ը ձայնը իրեն են տալու: Պարզվում ա, որ Հայրիկյանը հարցումը իր սեփական կուսակցությունում ա անցկացրել  :Hands Up:  :LOL: 
Հիմա մերն ա: Եթե ես գնամ ցուցարարների մեջ մտնեմ ու հարցնեմ, արդյոք կողմ եք Սասնա Ծռերին, բոլորը անխտիր կպատասխանեն այո: Ինչքանով ես համոզված, որ BBC-ն հենց էդպես չի արել, կամ ինչու ես համոզված, որ BBC-ն անաչառ կողմ ա: Միգուցե իրանք էլ իրանց շահերը ունեն իրավիճակը էդպես ներկայացնելու:

Ոստիկաններին էլ չեմ արդարացնում: Դրանց մեջ եզեր շատ կան: Իմ համեստ կարծիքով թե ահաբեկիչները, թե ոստիկանները նույն խմորից են, ուղղակի բարիկադի հակառակ կողմերում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ BBC-ն օբյեկտիվ հարցում ա արել? մի անեկդոտ թեմայի մեջ: Ասում են Պարույր Հայրիկյանը ամեն անգամ հարցում ա անցկացնում, որ պարզվում ա, որ հարցվածների 99%-ը ձայնը իրեն են տալու: Պարզվում ա, որ Հայրիկյանը հարցումը իր սեփական կուսակցությունում ա անցկացրել 
> Հիմա մերն ա: Եթե ես գնամ ցուցարարների մեջ մտնեմ ու հարցնեմ, արդյոք կողմ եք Սասնա Ծռերին, բոլորը անխտիր կպատասխանեն այո: Ինչքանով ես համոզված, որ BBC-ն հենց էդպես չի արել, կամ ինչու ես համոզված, որ BBC-ն անաչառ կողմ ա: Միգուցե իրանք էլ իրանց շահերը ունեն իրավիճակը էդպես ներկայացնելու:
> 
> Ոստիկաններին էլ չեմ արդարացնում: Դրանց մեջ եզեր շատ կան: Իմ համեստ կարծիքով թե ահաբեկիչները, թե ոստիկանները նույն խմորից են, ուղղակի բարիկադի հակառակ կողմերում:


Հաշվի առնելով արևմուտքից էկող դատապարտիչ հայտարարությունները՝ BBC-ն պիտի որ լավ փնտրած լինի Ծռերին դեմ մարդկանց գտնելու համար: Իհարկե ես չեմ բացառում, որ իրանք գոյություն ունեն, բայց փաստ ա, որ ժողովուրդը պաշտպանում էր իրանց (տարբեր ձևերով): Ոմանք դեմ էին ընտրված ձևին, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում չէին ուզում, որ Ծռերից մի մազ պակասի: Ոմանք կարծում էին, որ զենքով լուծումը միակ տարբերակն ա մնացել: Ոմանց համար ուղղակի առիթ էր մի անգամ էլ Սերժիկի հրաժարականը պահանջելու: Բայց փաստն էն ա, որ շատ քիչ էին մարդիկ, որոնք Ծռերից ահաբեկված էին: Ու էդ ահաբեկվածները, ոնց հասկանում եմ, նրանք էին, որոնց դեմ ուղղված էր Ծռերի զենքը, այն է՝ Սերժն ու մնացյալը:

----------

S.L.V. (03.08.2016), Sambitbaba (04.08.2016), Աթեիստ (03.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Հաշվի առնելով արևմուտքից էկող դատապարտիչ հայտարարությունները՝ BBC-ն պիտի որ լավ փնտրած լինի Ծռերին դեմ մարդկանց գտնելու համար


Հա որ? Կարծեմ հենց արեւմուտքն էր իրան ճղելով ասում, հանկարծ ահաբեկիչների հարցերը գրոհով չլուծեք: Իհարկե դիվանագիտական ձեւակերպմամբ  :Smile:  իսկ իրականում ահաբեկիչների արածը էնքան ակնհայտ ահաբեկչություն էր, որ ոչ մի նորմալ պետություն դժվար ասեր՝ ապրեն, լավ են արել:




> ...Հաշվի առնելով արևմուտքից էկող դատապարտիչ հայտարարությունները՝ BBC-ն պիտի որ լավ փնտրած լինի Ծռերին դեմ մարդկանց գտնելու համար:Իհարկե ես չեմ բացառում, որ իրանք գոյություն ունեն...


 :LOL:  Գոյություն ունեն: Հաստատ: Մեկը ես եմ ու իմ պես հազարները :Wink: 




> ...բայց փաստ ա, որ ժողովուրդը պաշտպանում էր իրանց... (տարբեր ձևերով)


Ես հեսա կմահանամ :Hands Up:  Փաստեր, փաստեր, փաստեր: Փաստեր բեր, որ ամբողջ ժողովուրդը պաշտպանում էր ահաբեկչությունը: Մի քանի հազար (ամենալավատեսական գնահատականով) ցուցարարները ժողովուրդ չեն, այլ նրա մի փոքր մասը: Ինձ սպանում ա էդ մտածելակերպը: Ինչու եք ձեզ իրավունք վերապահում խոսել ժողովրդի անունից? Հը? Ինչու?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա որ? Կարծեմ հենց արեւմուտքն էր իրան ճղելով ասում, հանկարծ ահաբեկիչների հարցերը գրոհով չլուծեք: Իհարկե դիվանագիտական ձեւակերպմամբ  իսկ իրականում ահաբեկիչների արածը էնքան ակնհայտ ահաբեկչություն էր, որ ոչ մի նորմալ պետություն դժվար ասեր՝ ապրեն, լավ են արել:


Արևմուտքն իրան ճղում էր՝ ասելով, որ իրանք ժողովրդավարորեն ընտրված նախագահին են աջակցում: Լավ անել-լավ չանելն ու ահաբեկչություն լինել-չլինելը տարբեր բաներ են: Լիքը մարդիկ ասում էին՝ լավ չեն արել, բայց ասում էին նաև, որ ահաբեկչություն չի: Տո նույն արևմտյան մեդիան երբևէ տեռորիզմ/տեռորիստ տերմինները չի գորաել էս դեպքերը լուսաբանելիս: Իսկ արևմտյան մեդիան շատ զգույշ ա տենց հարցերում. եթե թեթևակի կասկած կա, որ դա տեռորիզմ չի, ուրեմն գործածում են այլ տերմիններ: Ավելին՝ ԱԱԾ-ն առաջին մի երկու օրն ահաբեկչություն բառն օգտագործեց, հետո տեսան, որ չէ, հասարակական աջակցություն կա, հանկարծ դարձան զինված խումբ:

Մի բան էլ. վիքիից իբր սահմանում ես բերել, բայց ամբողջ հոդվածը լավ չես ուսումնասիրել: Արի նայենք ՄԱԿ-ի սահմանմանը.




> In November 2004, a Secretary-General of the United Nations report described terrorism as any act "intended to cause death or serious bodily harm to* civilians* or *non-combatants* with the purpose of* intimidating a population* or compelling a government or an international organization to do or abstain from doing any act".


Ու որ էդ զինված բառը մեջտեղ բերեցիր, ասեմ, որ տեռորիստը պարտադիր չի զինված լինի: Նիցցայի գրուզավիկը վկա:




> Գոյություն ունեն: Հաստատ: Մեկը ես եմ ու իմ պես հազարները


Հա, հազիվ հազարներ, մարդիկ, որոնք իրոք ահաբեկվել էին էն մտքից, որ կարող ա Սերժի իշխանության վերջը գա  :Wink: 




> .Ես հեսա կմահանամ Փաստեր, փաստեր, փաստեր: Փաստեր բեր, որ ամբողջ ժողովուրդը պաշտպանում էր ահաբեկչությունը: Մի քանի հազար (ամենալավատեսական գնահատականով) ցուցարարները ժողովուրդ չեն, այլ նրա մի փոքր մասը: Ինձ սպանում ա էդ մտածելակերպը: Ինչու եք ձեզ իրավունք վերապահում խոսել ժողովրդի անունից? Հը? Ինչու?


Մի քանի հազար ցուցարարները Սասնա Ծռերին ահաբեկիչ չհամարողների շատ փոքր մասն են: Էն ա, ես էլ, ինձ նման շատերն էլ էդ օրերին փողոց դուրս չենք էկել, բայց սաղս էլ Սասնա Ծռերի կողմից էինք: Ավելին՝ կարաս մեդիան փորփրես, տեսնես, թե որ լրատվամիջոցներն են ահաբեկիչ տերմինն օգտագործում, որոնք՝ ոչ: Էդտեղից էլ պատկերացում կկազմես նաև, թե կոնկրետ ովքեր են Սասնա Ծռերին ահաբեկիչ համարում:

----------

John (03.08.2016), S.L.V. (03.08.2016), Գաղթական (04.08.2016), Ռուֆուս (03.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

Եթե անգամ էտ որպես ահաբեկչությունա որակվում վիկիպեդիաներում, լրիվ արդարացված ահաբեկչությունա, պետական մասշտաբով ահաբեկչությունից հայ ժողովրդին փրկելու համար: Ինչ արել են լավ են արել: Թրքերի դեսպանությունները տրաքցնելն էլա միջազգայնորեն ահաբեկչություն համարվում, բայց մեր, հայ ազգի համար դա ահաբեկչություն չի, այլ պատժիչ գործողություններ էին, ոնց որ էս դեպքում:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ահաբեկչության ամենապարզ սահմանումը, ոտի վրա վիկիպեդիայից հանած:
> *Terrorism is, in its broadest sense, the use or threatened use of violence (terror) in order to achieve a political, religious, or ideological aim.*
> *use of violence* - ԶԻՆՎԱԾ, կրկնում եմ ԶԻՆՎԱԾ պետական օբյեկտ գրավելն ու պատանդներ վերցնելը: Գումարած առնվազն մեկ ոստիկանի սպանությունը: Համոզված եմ, որ մյուսին էլ են իրենք սպանել, բայց դեռ այդ թեմայով ակտիվ քննարկումներ են, դրա համար ընդունենք, որ այլմոլորակայիններն են սպանել:
> *in order to achieve a political, religious, or ideological aim* - նախագահի հրաժարական, Սեֆիլյանի ազատ արձակում:
> 
> Ըհը, չեղա՞վ ահաբեկչություն եղբայր:
> Մնացածին էլ կետերով պատասխանեմ:
> Խնդալու հոդված կարդում եմ, որովհետեւ ցանկանում եմ: Բացի դա հոդվածն իրոք խնդալու էր ինձ համար:
> Զվարթ ու կայտառ եմ, որովհետեւ պատճառ չունեմ տխրելու ու թթվելու: Բացի դա, զվարթ եմ, որովհետեւ իմ պետությունն ապացուցեք, որ առանց զոհերի կարող է նման իրավիճակ հանգուցալուծել: Հիշեցնեմ՝ ահաբեկիչներից ՈՉ ՈՔ ՉԻ ԶՈՀՎԵԼ:
> ...






Էս վիդեոն ուշադիր նաի, սրա մեջ մանրամասն ու տոչնի անուններովա ամեն ինչ կոչում, մի հատ էլ տակի քոմմենտները կարդա: 300 հազար դիտում ունի, մի հատ մտի քոմմենտների միջի պաշտպաններին գտի:







Էս ստատիստիկան քեզ բան չի ասում?

----------


## Overdose

> Արևմուտքն իրան ճղում էր՝ ասելով, որ իրանք ժողովրդավարորեն ընտրված նախագահին են աջակցում:


Էդ նույն արեւմուտքը վերջին նախագահական ընտրությունները որակեց որպես առանց էական խախտումների :Wink: 



> Մի բան էլ. վիքիից իբր սահմանում ես բերել, բայց ամբողջ հոդվածը լավ չես ուսումնասիրել:


Իբր մեջբերումը որս ա՞ Մեջբերումը մեջբերում ա, էլ ինչ իբր: Լավ, խնդիր չկա, նայենք քո բերած սահմանումը:
...intended to cause death or serious bodily harm to *civilians or non-combatants*... պատանդառված բժիշկներին չէին թողնում դուրս գալ հավանաբար ինչ-որ սպառնալիքով: Գումարած անիմաստ օդ կրակոցները, որոնք հաստատ վտանգ էին ներկայացնում շրջակա շենքերի համար:
...*compelling a government* or an international organization to do or abstain from doing any act... Ահաբեկիչները շատ կոնկրետ պահանջներ ունեին կառավարությանը:

Հիմա արի նայենք այլ սահմանումներ եւս: Բերեմ The Terrorism Act 2000-ը Մեծ Բրիտանիայի պառլամենտի կողմից ընդունված:

Terrorism is defined, in the first section of the Act, as follows:

Section 1. –
(1) In this Act "terrorism" means the use or threat of action where-
(a) the action falls within subsection (2),
(b) the use or threat is designed to influence the government [or an international governmental organisation][3] or to intimidate the public or a section of the public, and
(c) the use or threat is made for the purpose of advancing a political, religious[, racial][4] or ideological cause.
(2) Action falls within this subsection if it-
(a) involves serious violence against a person,
(b) involves serious damage to property,
(c) endangers a person's life, other than that of the person committing the action,
(d) creates a serious risk to the health or safety of the public or a section of the public, or
(e) is designed seriously to interfere with or seriously to disrupt an electronic system.
(3) The use or threat of action falling within subsection (2) which involves the use of firearms or explosives is terrorism whether or not subsection (1)(b) is satisfied.

Առաջին կետի մասին չեմ խոսում, որովհետեւ բոլոր կետերը ահաբեկիչները բավարարում էին: Այն է՝
 the action falls within subsection (2), իսկ սաբսեքշն 2-ի կետերն են՝
-  involves serious violence against a person: Կարծում եմ մեկնաբանելն ավելորդ է:
- involves serious damage to property:  Եթե զա կայֆ վառված մեքենաները չհաշվենք, ապա կունենաք մի ամբողջ գնդի պահեստներ հափշտակելը եւ վարի տալը:
- endangers a person's life, other than that of the person committing the action: Կրկին հիշենք բժիշկներին, սպանված միլիցեքին եւ քաղաքի կենտրոնում ավտոմատով օդ գռռցնելը:
- creates a serious risk to the health or safety of the public or a *section of the public*: Զենքով անկառավարելի մարդիկ քաղաքի ուղիղ կենտրոնում սպառնալիք են հասարակության, կամ նրա մի շերտի համար, որ ապրում է նրանց գործողության անմիջական հարեւանությամբ:
- is designed seriously to interfere with or seriously to disrupt an electronic system: Էս մեկը բան չասեցի, էս մի կետը չեն արել  :Jpit:  ուղղակի դժվար է պատկերացնել Պավլիկենց էլեկտրոնային համակարգեր կաթվածահար անելուց  :Jpit: 

Հիմա գնանք 1-ին կետի մնացած երկու մասերին:
- the use or threat is made for the purpose of advancing a political, religious[, racial][4] or ideological cause: Մարդկանց պահանջները մաքուր քաղաքական էին, էլ ինչ եք ուզում:

Հիմա նայենք UN Security Council Resolution 1566 (2004)-ը:
criminal acts, *including against civilians* (այդ թվում նաեւ քաղաքացիների դեմ), committed *with the intent to cause death or serious
bodily injury* (կրկին բժիշկների պատանդառումն ու միլիցեքի մահը), or *taking of hostages* (կրկին բժիշկները), with the purpose to provoke a state of terror in the general
public or in a group of persons or particular persons, intimidate a population or *compel a
government or an international organization to do or to abstain from doing any act* (Պավլիկենց քաղաքական պահանջները հիշենք)

Հը, StrangeLittleGirl ջան, կուզես մի քանի ուրիշ սահմանում էլ բերեմ ու մեկնաբանեմ, թե հերիք ա? ուղղակի իմաստ չունի, որովհետեւ բոլոր տեղերն էլ գրեթե նույն բաներն են ասում, ու թարսի պես մեր ահաբեկիչները գրեթե բոլոր կետերին գերազանց բավարարում են:




> Ու որ էդ զինված բառը մեջտեղ բերեցիր, ասեմ, որ տեռորիստը պարտադիր չի զինված լինի: Նիցցայի գրուզավիկը վկա:


 Իրո՞ք :Wink:  Զենք ասածը մենակ ավտոմատը չի ախր: Նիցցայի ահաբեկիչի զենքն էլ էդ յեքա գրուզավիկն էր, ինչ տարբերություն, թե սպառնալիքը կոնկրետ ինչով կիրականացնես: Նախընտրության հարց ա: Մեր ահաբեկիչները Ղարաբաղում կռվել էին, ավտոմատ էին շատ սիրում: Մեկ ուրիշը կարող ա խանչալն ա նախընտրում, կամ էլ պապու մոսին հրացանը: Կամ էլ թրաշի ստանոկը: Ինչ տարբերություն?




> Էն ա, ես էլ, ինձ նման շատերն էլ էդ օրերին փողոց դուրս չենք էկել, բայց սաղս էլ Սասնա Ծռերի կողմից էինք


Ես էլ իրանց դեմ էի ու փողոց դուրս չեմ եկել: Ու իմ պես լիքը մարդիկ




> Ավելին՝ կարաս մեդիան փորփրես, տեսնես, թե որ լրատվամիջոցներն են ահաբեկիչ տերմինն օգտագործում, որոնք՝ ոչ


Փորփրել եմ: Իշխանական ու չեզոք լրատվամիջոցները  ահաբեկիչ ասում են: Հայոց աշխարհ, Ազգ եւ այլն: Սիվիլինեթ, Լրագիր եւ այլ տիպի լրատվամիջոցները չէին ասում: Ու ինչ? Ինչ?
Որպես ճշգրտում ասեմ, որ լրատվամիջոց եմ համարում էն կայքերը, որ գոնե մի քիչ վերլուծություն էին անում եղածի մասին, այլ ոչ թե ուղղակի դեպքերը ներկայացնում:
Ֆինանսավորման հարց ա: Էդ նույն Լրագրին ֆինանսավորի ու ասա, որ ահաբեկչություն էր, տես թե ոնց են մի վայրկյանում ազգը փրկողներին դարձնոմ ահաբեկիչ:

----------


## Overdose

> Եթե անգամ էտ որպես ահաբեկչությունա որակվում վիկիպեդիաներում, լրիվ արդարացված ահաբեկչությունա, պետական մասշտաբով ահաբեկչությունից հայ ժողովրդին փրկելու համար: Ինչ արել են լավ են արել: Թրքերի դեսպանությունները տրաքցնելն էլա միջազգայնորեն ահաբեկչություն համարվում, բայց մեր, հայ ազգի համար դա ահաբեկչություն չի, այլ պատժիչ գործողություններ էին, ոնց որ էս դեպքում:


Եղբայր, հազար անգամ կներես, բայց քո ասածը ֆանատիզմ չի? Ինչ արել են լավ են արել ինչ ա նշանակում? Լավ են արել, որ միլիցեքին սպանեցին? ոնց կարելի ա էդ արդարացնել: Հայի արյուն թափվեց ախր

----------


## Overdose

> Էս վիդեոն ուշադիր նաի, սրա մեջ մանրամասն ու տոչնի անուններովա ամեն ինչ կոչում, մի հատ էլ տակի քոմմենտները կարդա: 300 հազար դիտում ունի, մի հատ մտի քոմմենտների միջի պաշտպաններին գտի:
> 
> Էս ստատիստիկան քեզ բան չի ասում?


Ապեր, էդ վիդեոն չեզոք մարդ չի սարքել, էդ հաստատ: Իսկ դիտումները վաբշե բան չեն ասում: Նախ էդ 300000-ի մի մասը դիտել ա հետաքրքրության համար, ու պարտադիր չի որ ահաբեկչությունն արդարացնող լինի: Երկրորդ, մյուս մասն էլ նայել են հետաքրքրված մարդիկ: Ինձ հետաքրքիր չէր, ես չեմ նայել: Բուսաբանության վերաբերյալ վիդեոների դիտումների տակ էլ մի հատ ինժեների չես գտնի: Կարճ ասած՝ ինձ թվում ա էդ 300000-ի ահագին մասը ուղղակի նորություն փնտրող մարդիկ են եղել, որ ուզեցել են ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա ստանան ու նայել են: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա քոմենթներին, ամեն ինչ մոդերատորի ձեռն ա, կուզի կջնջի, կուզի չէ

----------


## John

> Եղբայր, հազար անգամ կներես, բայց քո ասածը ֆանատիզմ չի? Ինչ արել են լավ են արել ինչ ա նշանակում? Լավ են արել, որ միլիցեքին սպանեցին? ոնց կարելի ա էդ արդարացնել: Հայի արյուն թափվեց ախր


Անմեղության կանխավարկած ես խախտում ապեր։ Հարց ա, թե ինչի՞ց ա մահացել առաջին ոստիկանը (բուժ․օգնության ուշացումը օրինակ կարա հանգիստ պատճառ լինի, հրապարակված փաստեր չկան, որ տեղում սպանվել է), երկրորդ ոստիկանի մասով էլ ընդհանրապես հարց ա, թե ով ա իր վրա կրակել ու ինչի համար։ 
Հայի արյուն թափվեց Սարի թաղում, Խորենացիում ու քաղմասներում։ Այ էդ ահաբեկչություն ա։ Էս քեզ ոստիկանականությունից ու թոխմախիմհերներից ահաբեկված մարդկանց մասին տեսանյութեր։

1in.am





CivilNet






Ինձ համար էդ միջազգային սահմանումները հավայի մոմենտ են։
Հիմա ցույց տուր որևէ քաղաքացու՝ ով ահաբեկված էր Սասնա ծռերից։ Ես չեմ հանդիպել, գուցե դո՞ւ օգնես։ Խրախուսվում են պատանդ ոստիկաններից կամ բժիշկներից գոնե մեկի մասնակցությամբ վիդեոները։

----------

Chuk (04.08.2016), S.L.V. (03.08.2016), Աթեիստ (03.08.2016), Գաղթական (04.08.2016)

----------


## John

> Ապեր, էդ վիդեոն չեզոք մարդ չի սարքել, էդ հաստատ: Իսկ դիտումները վաբշե բան չեն ասում: Նախ էդ 300000-ի մի մասը դիտել ա հետաքրքրության համար, ու պարտադիր չի որ ահաբեկչությունն արդարացնող լինի: Երկրորդ, մյուս մասն էլ նայել են հետաքրքրված մարդիկ: Ինձ հետաքրքիր չէր, ես չեմ նայել: Բուսաբանության վերաբերյալ վիդեոների դիտումների տակ էլ մի հատ ինժեների չես գտնի: Կարճ ասած՝ ինձ թվում ա էդ 300000-ի ահագին մասը ուղղակի նորություն փնտրող մարդիկ են եղել, որ ուզեցել են ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա ստանան ու նայել են: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա քոմենթներին, ամեն ինչ մոդերատորի ձեռն ա, կուզի կջնջի, կուզի չէ


Էս վիդեոն էլ չեզոք մարդ չի սարքել։ Մի հատ հավանումների - չհավանումների քանակը նայի։ Հետևություններ արա։ Կարաս չպատասխանես։

----------

Quyr Qery (29.08.2016), S.L.V. (03.08.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ահաբեկչության ամենապարզ սահմանումը, ոտի վրա վիկիպեդիայից հանած:
> *Terrorism is, in its broadest sense, the use or threatened use of violence (terror) in order to achieve a political, religious, or ideological aim.*
> *use of violence* - ԶԻՆՎԱԾ, կրկնում եմ ԶԻՆՎԱԾ պետական օբյեկտ գրավելն ու պատանդներ վերցնելը: Գումարած առնվազն մեկ ոստիկանի սպանությունը: Համոզված եմ, որ մյուսին էլ են իրենք սպանել, բայց դեռ այդ թեմայով ակտիվ քննարկումներ են, դրա համար ընդունենք, որ այլմոլորակայիններն են սպանել:
> *in order to achieve a political, religious, or ideological aim* - նախագահի հրաժարական, Սեֆիլյանի ազատ արձակում:
> 
> Ըհը, չեղա՞վ ահաբեկչություն եղբայր:
> Մնացածին էլ կետերով պատասխանեմ:
> Խնդալու հոդված կարդում եմ, որովհետեւ ցանկանում եմ: Բացի դա հոդվածն իրոք խնդալու էր ինձ համար:
> Զվարթ ու կայտառ եմ, որովհետեւ պատճառ չունեմ տխրելու ու թթվելու: Բացի դա, զվարթ եմ, որովհետեւ իմ պետությունն ապացուցեք, որ առանց զոհերի կարող է նման իրավիճակ հանգուցալուծել: Հիշեցնեմ՝ ահաբեկիչներից ՈՉ ՈՔ ՉԻ ԶՈՀՎԵԼ:
> ...


Մոտավորապես հենց քո «տրամաբանությամբ» էլ իշխանությունները հանցակազմ են ձևակերպում, երբ որ ուզում են դժգոհներից արագ ազատվել ու իրենց հավայի նստեցնել։ Դու կարող ե՞ս «Սասնա Ծռերի» արարքների դրդապատճառները այդպես խելացի վերլուծել։ Քո պետությունը ապացուցեց որ կարող է ծեծել, ձերբակալվել, վնասել ու ահաբեկել սահմանադրական իրավունքով իրենց բողոքն արտահայտող քաղաքացիներին, ու ապացուցեց, որ 30 հոգի կարող են մի ամբող պարեկային գունդ գրավել ու ապացուցեց որ երկրում պոլնի բարդակ ա, որ կրիտիկական պահերին պրեզիդենտը կորում ա, ու քաոսի մեջ ոստիկանությունը ծակերը կորցրած ինչ բոզիտղություն ասես անում ա։ Դու ի՞նչ ես քաշում քթերդ, որ էսքանը չես տեսնում ու մի բան էլ կայտառ ու զվարթ ես։ 
Իսկ իմ աշխարհընկալմամ հումանիստները նրանք են, ովքեր հնարավորություն ունեն սատկացնելու ակնհայտ բոզիտղերքին, բայց չեն սատկացնում։

----------

S.L.V. (03.08.2016), Աթեիստ (03.08.2016), Գաղթական (04.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Եղբայր, հազար անգամ կներես, բայց քո ասածը ֆանատիզմ չի? Ինչ արել են լավ են արել ինչ ա նշանակում? Լավ են արել, որ միլիցեքին սպանեցին? ոնց կարելի ա էդ արդարացնել: Հայի արյուն թափվեց ախր


Ապեր, որ Մարտի 1 ին 10 հայի արյուն թափեցին մլիցիք էդ ոչինչ? Են մլիցին, որը որ հարձակվումա իր իսկ ժողովրդի վրա, են մլիցիք, որ իր իսկ ժողովրդին ճնշվածա պահում, են մլիցիք, որ կրակում են, տփում են իրենց իսկ ժողովրդին, թուրքից չեն տարբերվում:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ապեր, էդ վիդեոն չեզոք մարդ չի սարքել, էդ հաստատ: Իսկ դիտումները վաբշե բան չեն ասում: Նախ էդ 300000-ի մի մասը դիտել ա հետաքրքրության համար, ու պարտադիր չի որ ահաբեկչությունն արդարացնող լինի: Երկրորդ, մյուս մասն էլ նայել են հետաքրքրված մարդիկ: Ինձ հետաքրքիր չէր, ես չեմ նայել: Բուսաբանության վերաբերյալ վիդեոների դիտումների տակ էլ մի հատ ինժեների չես գտնի: Կարճ ասած՝ ինձ թվում ա էդ 300000-ի ահագին մասը ուղղակի նորություն փնտրող մարդիկ են եղել, որ ուզեցել են ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա ստանան ու նայել են: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա քոմենթներին, ամեն ինչ մոդերատորի ձեռն ա, կուզի կջնջի, կուզի չէ


Ապեր, ես էդ տղեքին անձամբ եմ ճանաչում ու շատ լավ գիտեմ իրենց մոտիվացիան: 300 հազար դիտումից 8000+ լայք մի 200 դիզլայք, տոկոսային հարաբերությունը ինչ-որ բան չի ասում?

----------

Աթեիստ (03.08.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Պանորամայում իրավաբանը հիմնավորում էր, որ դա մի քանի կետերով չի բավարարում ահաբեկչություն սահմանմանը։
Կփորձեմ գտնել։

Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk

----------

S.L.V. (03.08.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

http://www.panorama.am/am/news/2016/...կան/1615436


Էս ա։


Հ.Գ.

Նոր կարդացի, տեքստը փոխած ա, ահաբեկչության մասը հանել են։


Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Vaio

Շուտվանիցա այդ հարցը պարզաբանվել, որ ահաբեկչություն չկա։

----------

S.L.V. (04.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Անմեղության կանխավարկած ես խախտում ապեր։ Հարց ա, թե ինչի՞ց ա մահացել առաջին ոստիկանը (բուժ․օգնության ուշացումը օրինակ կարա հանգիստ պատճառ լինի, հրապարակված փաստեր չկան, որ տեղում սպանվել է), երկրորդ ոստիկանի մասով էլ ընդհանրապես հարց ա, թե ով ա իր վրա կրակել ու ինչի համար։


Ապեր, դու կասկածու՞մ ես, որ փաստերով կհաստատվի, որ երկու ոստիկանին էլ ահաբեկիչներն են սպանել: Եթե քո ասած փաստը դատախազության նյութերն են, ապա դրանք հաստատ կլինեն, մի կասկածիր:




> Հայի արյուն թափվեց Սարի թաղում, Խորենացիում ու քաղմասներում։ Այ էդ ահաբեկչություն ա։ Էս քեզ ոստիկանականությունից ու թոխմախիմհերներից ահաբեկված մարդկանց մասին տեսանյութեր։


Եղբայր, հայի արյուն թափվեց ասելով նկատի ունեի մարդկային զոհերը: Պետությունը ձեռք չտվեց ահաբեկիչներին, որոնք սպանել են երկու ոստիկանի: Թե չէ արյուն թափվելը շատ ռեզին հասկացություն ա: Ես էլ առավոտը երշիկ կտրելուց մատս վնասել եմ, էդ էլ հո չենք ասի հայի արյուն թափվեց  :Jpit:

----------


## Overdose

> Էս վիդեոն էլ չեզոք մարդ չի սարքել։ Մի հատ հավանումների - չհավանումների քանակը նայի։ Հետևություններ արա։ Կարաս չպատասխանես։


Հետեւությունս միակն է, եղբայր: Նույն հետաքրքրված մասսան, որ նայում էր նախորդ վիդեոն, նայել է եւ էս մեկը: Անձամբ ես չեմ նայել ոչ էն, ոչ էլ էս, ոչ էլ լայք ու դիսլայք եմ դրել: Ասածս ի՞նչ ա: Լիքը մարդ ուղղակի էդ վիդեոների կողքով ա անցել, ու ամեն նայող էլ լայք կամ դիսլայք չի դրել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ապեր, դու կասկածու՞մ ես, որ փաստերով կհաստատվի, որ երկու ոստիկանին էլ ահաբեկիչներն են սպանել: Եթե քո ասած փաստը դատախազության նյութերն են, ապա դրանք հաստատ կլինեն, մի կասկածիր:


Ես չեմ կասկածում, որ տենց կներկայացվի, ու դատարանն էլ տենց կհաստատի։

Բայց որ դրանք փաստերով հաստատված կլինեն, ոչ թե մենակ «ոստիկանների» ցուցմունքներով, խիստ կասկածում եմ։

----------

S.L.V. (04.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Մոտավորապես հենց քո «տրամաբանությամբ» էլ իշխանությունները հանցակազմ են ձևակերպում, երբ որ ուզում են դժգոհներից արագ ազատվել ու իրենց հավայի նստեցնել։ Դու կարող ե՞ս «Սասնա Ծռերի» արարքների դրդապատճառները այդպես խելացի վերլուծել։


Եղբայր, դրդապատճառները լրիվ այլ թեմա են: Ես կասեմ, որ դրդապատճառները արդարացված են, մարդիկ ուզում են ավելի լավ պետություն ունենալ, ու շատ լավ են անում, որ ուզում են, ես էդ հարցում իրանց լրիվ պաշտպանում եմ: Ես էլ եմ ուզում ավելի լավ պետություն: Իմ ասածն ընդամենը էն ա, որ կան սահմաններ, որ չի կարելի անցնել: Չի կարելի զինված պետական հաստատություն գրավել, չի կարելի պատանդ վերցնել, չի կարելի օրը ցերեկով ավտոմատներով կրակել քաղաքի կետրոնում: Իմ ասածը ընդամենը էդ ա: Հիմա քեզ պատասխան հարց տամ: Ինչ ես կարծում, եթե Սասնա Ծռերը օրինակ, ենթարենք խմբակային բռնաբարություն կատարած լինեին, դու էլի կարդարացնե՞իր իրենց:  Կասեի՞ր, որ հանուն վեհ գաղափարների են կատարել էդ արարքը:



> Քո պետությունը ապացուցեց որ...


Ոնց հասկանում եմ սա քո պետությունը չի? էդ դեպքում ինչու չես պատռում անձնագիրդ?
Այո, սա իմ պետությունն է, որը ապացուցեց, որ կարող է էնքան պրոֆեսիոնալ էս իրավիճակը հանգուցալուծել, որ ահաբեկիչները չտուժեն, ու օրենքով պատասխան տան: Այո, սա իմ պետությունն է, որին զինվորական ծառայության անցնելիս ես երդում եմ տվել պաշտպանելու, որ պիտի մինչեւ վերջ պահեմ իմ երդումը: Սա իմ պետությունն է, իմ հայրենիքը, ու ինքը անսահման թանկ ա իմ համար, անկախ նրանից, թե ով ա նախագահի աթոռին՝ սերժը, լեւոնը, սեֆիլյանը, թե նույնիսկ պավլիկը:



> Դու ի՞նչ ես քաշում քթերդ, որ էսքանը չես տեսնում ու մի բան էլ կայտառ ու զվարթ ես։


Եղբայր, եթե առանց վիրավորանքների չես կարող գրել, ապա արի թարգենք բանավեճը, ես քեզ կխնդրեմ չանցնել անձնական ոլորտ: Քթերս օդ եմ քաշում, ինչպես դու ու մնացած մարդիկ: Զվարթ ու կայտառ լինելը իմ իրավունքն ա, որից ես ազատ եմ օգտվելու: Եթե քեզ դուր չի գալիս իմ զվարթ ու կայտառ լինելը, ապա անցի կողքով ու ինձ նկատողություն մի արա: Էս հեղափոխական շորշոփը կանցնի ու կմոռացվի, կմնանք ես ու դու որպես հասարակ մարդիկ: Դրա համար արի բարձր քաղաքական իրադարձությունների խաթեր չանցնենք անձնականի դաշտ

----------


## Overdose

> Ապեր, որ Մարտի 1 ին 10 հայի արյուն թափեցին մլիցիք էդ ոչինչ? Են մլիցին, որը որ հարձակվումա իր իսկ ժողովրդի վրա, են մլիցիք, որ իր իսկ ժողովրդին ճնշվածա պահում, են մլիցիք, որ կրակում են, տփում են իրենց իսկ ժողովրդին, թուրքից չեն տարբերվում:


Եղբայր, թեման պլավնի փոխում ես այլ դաշտ  :Smile:  ես միլիցեքին ու իրանց արած գազանությունները չեմ պաշտպանում, ես ընդամենը պավլիկենց արած քայլին եմ դեմ

----------


## Overdose

> Ապեր, ես էդ տղեքին անձամբ եմ ճանաչում ու շատ լավ գիտեմ իրենց մոտիվացիան: 300 հազար դիտումից 8000+ լայք մի 200 դիզլայք, տոկոսային հարաբերությունը ինչ-որ բան չի ասում?


Ասում ա: Ասում ա, որ 300000 դիտումից ընդամենը 8000-ն ա գնահատական դրել, իսկ էդ շատ չնչին տոկոս ա՝ ընդամենը 2.7%  :Jpit: ) զգում ես թե ինչքան անտարբեր են մարդիկ ամեն ինչի հանդեպ :Jpit:  ասել կուզի՝ էդ 300000-ի 97%-ը պարզապես նայել ա էդ վիդեոն նայելու համար, այսինքն, մարդիկ ուղղակի ինֆորմացիա են քաղել դրանից, այլ ոչ թե գաղափարակից են եղել պավլիկենց:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եղբայր, դրդապատճառները լրիվ այլ թեմա են: Ես կասեմ, որ դրդապատճառները արդարացված են, մարդիկ ուզում են ավելի լավ պետություն ունենալ, ու շատ լավ են անում, որ ուզում են, ես էդ հարցում իրանց լրիվ պաշտպանում եմ: Ես էլ եմ ուզում ավելի լավ պետություն: Իմ ասածն ընդամենը էն ա, որ կան սահմաններ, որ չի կարելի անցնել: Չի կարելի զինված պետական հաստատություն գրավել, չի կարելի պատանդ վերցնել, չի կարելի օրը ցերեկով ավտոմատներով կրակել քաղաքի կետրոնում: Իմ ասածը ընդամենը էդ ա: Հիմա քեզ պատասխան հարց տամ: Ինչ ես կարծում, եթե Սասնա Ծռերը օրինակ, ենթարենք խմբակային բռնաբարություն կատարած լինեին, դու էլի կարդարացնե՞իր իրենց:  Կասեի՞ր, որ հանուն վեհ գաղափարների են կատարել էդ արարքը:


Դու պետական, իշխանությունը պաշտպանող կառույցի ու անձի դեմ արված ոտնձգությունները նույնացնում ե՞ս։

Էն որ օրը ցերեկով օդ կրակել չի կարելի, չգիտեի։ Քրեական հոդված կա՞ դրա համար։

Մարդ սպանել էլ չի կարելի, բայց ինքնապաշտպանության դեպքում մարդ երբեմն ստիպված ա լինում։
Հիմա ոչ թե ինքնապաշտպանության, այլ երկրի պաշտպանության խնդիր էր դրված։ Բայց տղերքը տեսան, որ դիմացինները ԲՏ ոստիկաններ են, որոնք պատրաստ են հասարակ քաղաքացիներին էլ սպանել, ու անմեղ զոհերից խուսափելու համար, ձենքը դրեցին։

----------

S.L.V. (04.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Ես չեմ կասկածում, որ տենց կներկայացվի, ու դատարանն էլ տենց կհաստատի։
> 
> Բայց որ դրանք փաստերով հաստատված կլինեն, ոչ թե մենակ «ոստիկանների» ցուցմունքներով, խիստ կասկածում եմ։


Բա փաստ ասելով ինչ նկատի ունեն մարդիկ? Ինչ փաստի մասին ա խոսքը?

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ասում ա: Ասում ա, որ 300000 դիտումից ընդամենը 8000-ն ա գնահատական դրել, իսկ էդ շատ չնչին տոկոս ա՝ ընդամենը 2.7% ) զգում ես թե ինչքան անտարբեր են մարդիկ ամեն ինչի հանդեպ ասել կուզի՝ էդ 300000-ի 97%-ը պարզապես նայել ա էդ վիդեոն նայելու համար, այսինքն, մարդիկ ուղղակի ինֆորմացիա են քաղել դրանից, այլ ոչ թե գաղափարակից են եղել պավլիկենց:



Նայողների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը սկի լոգին չի լինում, որ կարանա գնահատի։ Մի մասն էլ մեկնաբանության մասին գիտի, բայց գնահատելու մասին՝ ոչ։ Եզրակացություններդ օդից վերցրած են ։)

Մեկնաբանությունները հաշվի, երևի ավելի փոքր թիվ կստանաս, ավելի խնդալու կարաս ներկայացնես։

----------

S.L.V. (04.08.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բա փաստ ասելով ինչ նկատի ունեն մարդիկ? Ինչ փաստի մասին ա խոսքը?


Օրինակ էն փաստերը, որ մարտի մեկին տենց էլ չգտան, երևի ձեռ չէր տալիս։

----------

S.L.V. (04.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Դու պետական, իշխանությունը պաշտպանող կառույցի ու անձի դեմ արված ոտնձգությունները նույնացնում ե՞ս։


Հարցդ լավ չեմ հասկանում , մի քիչ մանրամասնի:




> Էն որ օրը ցերեկով օդ կրակել չի կարելի, չգիտեի։ Քրեական հոդված կա՞ դրա համար։


Հոդված 258, կետ 4  :Smile: 



> Մարդ սպանել էլ չի կարելի, բայց ինքնապաշտպանության դեպքում մարդ երբեմն ստիպված ա լինում։


Ինքնապաշտպանությունը որն ա էդտեղ բացատրի հասկանամ: Էն, որ զինված ներխուժում են գնդի տարածք, ու զինվորը , որ պարտավոր ա պաշ՛տպանի գնդի տարածքը, կրակում ա գրոհողների վրա, էդ բացարձակապես նորմալ ա: Էդ նույնն ա, որ գնամ մեկին բռնաբարելու, հանի բալոնչիկը փչի աչքերիս, ջղայնանամ, տամ սպանեմ, հետո էլ ասեմ, թե բալոնչիկից ինքնապաշտպանվեցի, դրա համար սպանեցի: Կա տրամաբանություն իմ էս իրավիճակում?



> Հիմա ոչ թե ինքնապաշտպանության, այլ երկրի պաշտպանության խնդիր էր դրված։ Բայց տղերքը տեսան, որ դիմացինները ԲՏ ոստիկաններ են, որոնք պատրաստ են հասարակ քաղաքացիներին էլ սպանել, ու անմեղ զոհերից խուսափելու համար, ձենքը դրեցին։


Առաջին միտքը հավեսով հեղհեղուկ ու վիճելի միտք ա: Երկրորդ նախադասության պահով էլ՝ տես բալոնչիկի օրինակը: Մեկ էլ նորից հարցնեմ: Եթե  տղերքը տեսնեին, որ դիմացինները ԲՏ ոստիկաններ են, ու էդ առթիվ էդ ոստիկաններին ոչ թե սպանեին այլ բռնաբարեին, էլի կարդարացնեիր? Չէ որ հանուն երկրի արած կլինեին:

----------


## Overdose

> Նայողների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը սկի լոգին չի լինում, որ կարանա գնահատի։ Մի մասն էլ մեկնաբանության մասին գիտի, բայց գնահատելու մասին՝ ոչ։ Եզրակացություններդ օդից վերցրած են ։)


Օդից վերցրած չէր, հենց կոնկրետ չոր հաշվարկ էր :Jpit:  Որ լոգին լինել չգիտի ու նայում ա, չի նշանակում, որ կողմնակից ա

----------


## John

Եթե տղեքը հանուն հայրենիքի սերժին, վովային, երանոսյանին, գալուստին, հովիկաբրահամյանին բռնաբարեն ու հետո սպանեն՝ ես միանշանակ կպայքարեմ, որ իրենք արդարացվեն։ Ու հաստատ ոչ միայն ես, այլ նաև լիքը մարդիկ։

----------

Apsara (04.08.2016), S.L.V. (04.08.2016), Աթեիստ (04.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Օրինակ էն փաստերը, որ մարտի մեկին տենց էլ չգտան, երևի ձեռ չէր տալիս։


Մեկա չհասկացա ինչ ես ուզում ասած լինես: Ենթադրում եմ հետեւյալը ՝ մարտի 1-ին տենց էլ նորմալ քննություն չարեցին, հետեւաբար էստեղ էլ չեն անի: Միանգամայն ճիշտ ես:
Բայց հարցը ուրիշ էր: Փաստ ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում? Մի քանի տարբերակ կա՝
1. Սասնա Ծռերի կողմնակիցների կարծիքները
2. Իշխանականների կարծիքները
3. Դատավարության նյութերը:

Առաջին երկուսը ահավոր սուբյեկտիվ են: Երրորդն էլ ա սուբյեկտիվ, բայց հաշվի առնելով թե ինչ հսկայական հասարակական ճնշում ու հետաքրքրություն կլինի էդ նյութերի հանդեպ, կարող ենք ասել, որ օբյեկտիվին ամենամոտիկ փաստերը հենց քննությունը կներկայացնի:

Դե դու էլ ներկայացրու քո տեսակետը: Փաստ ասելով ինչ ենք հասկանում:

----------


## Overdose

> Եթե տղեքը հանուն հայրենիքի սերժին, վովային, երանոսյանին, գալուստին, հովիկաբրահամյանին բռնաբարեն ու հետո սպանեն՝ ես միանշանակ կպայքարեմ, որ իրենք արդարացվեն։ Ու հաստատ ոչ միայն ես, այլ նաև լիքը մարդիկ։


Ապեր, բա ինչ տարբերություն ձեր կողմից առաջարկված պետության ու էն մ պետության միջեւ որը հիմա ունենք: Հիմիկվա պետությունը չսպանեց ահաբեկիչներին, որ օրենքով դատի: Դու ասում ես, որ քո առաջարկած պետությունում բռնաբարելը լեգիտիմ կլիներ: Ուրեմն բախտներս բերել ա, որ քո առաջարկած պետությունը իրականություն չի դարձել, հաջող աստղի տակ ենք ծնվել: Որովհետեւ եթե քո առաջարկած պետությունը հաջողվեր ստեղծել, ապա հիմիկվանը երկրային դրախտ կհամարվեր:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հարցդ լավ չեմ հասկանում , մի քիչ մանրամասնի:


Մի կողմից պետական տարածք ա, գրավված (մարդկանց գործոնը հանում ենք), մյուս կողմից բռնաբարված մարդ ա։
Դու հարցնում ես եթե առաջինը արդարացնում ենք, երկրորկն էլ կարդարացնենք։ Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ համեմատությունը նման ա «ձու գողացողը ձի էլ կգողանա» հիմար արտահայտությանը։
Համեմատության եզրեր չկան։
Բյուջեից միլիոններ չի գողացողը ՍԱՍ-ից պեչենի գողանալով չի սկսել։




> Հոդված 258, կետ 4


Շնորհակալություն, իմանանք։ Սրանից հետո որ տենց հարսանիքի վիդեո ընկավ աչքովս, էն Աշոտ Ագարոնյանից բացատրություն կպահանջեմ։




> Ինքնապաշտպանությունը որն ա էդտեղ բացատրի հասկանամ: Էն, որ զինված ներխուժում են գնդի տարածք, ու զինվորը , որ պարտավոր ա պաշ՛տպանի գնդի տարածքը, կրակում ա գրոհողների վրա, էդ բացարձակապես նորմալ ա: Էդ նույնն ա, որ գնամ մեկին բռնաբարելու, հանի բալոնչիկը փչի աչքերիս, ջղայնանամ, տամ սպանեմ, հետո էլ ասեմ, թե բալոնչիկից ինքնապաշտպանվեցի, դրա համար սպանեցի: Կա տրամաբանություն իմ էս իրավիճակում?


Զինվորն իրա պարտականանությունն ա կատարել, փորձել ա արգելել ներխուժումը։ Հարձակվողն էլ փորձել ա զինված ապստամբության շնորհիվ հասնել հեղափոխության։
Մեկը իրա համոզմամբ խիստ կարևոր գործ ա անում՝ պետական տարածք ա պաշտպանում։ Մյուսն էլ իրա համոզմամբ ավելի կարևոր գործ ա անում՝ երկիր ա պաշտպանում։ Ինչպես սահմանի վրա կանգնած զինվորները, որոնք լիքը մարդ սպանեցին։ Չգիտեն լավ մարդու են սպանում, թե վատ։ Խնդիր էր դրած պահել երկիրը, ստիպված էին։





> Առաջին միտքը հավեսով հեղհեղուկ ու վիճելի միտք ա: Երկրորդ նախադասության պահով էլ՝ տես բալոնչիկի օրինակը: Մեկ էլ նորից հարցնեմ: Եթե  տղերքը տեսնեին, որ դիմացինները ԲՏ ոստիկաններ են, ու էդ առթիվ էդ ոստիկաններին ոչ թե սպանեին այլ բռնաբարեին, էլի կարդարացնեիր? Չէ որ հանուն երկրի արած կլինեին:


Էդ «ոստիկաններին» ինչ էլ անեին, կարդարացնեի։ Եթե երկրիդ օրենքը չի գործում, ես կողմ եմ, որ գոնե ինչ որ մեկը մեղավորներին պատժի։ Մենք հիմա էն փուլում ենք, որ օրենքը շատ ընտրողաբար ա աշխատում։ Ուրեմն ինչու՞ ես չլինեմ ընտրողը, այլ օրենքից նույնչափ անտեղյակ ինչ որ «ոստիկան»։

Հատուկ նշեմ, որ ես տարբերակում եմ «ոստիկանին» ոստիկանից։
Երկրորդն ի տարբերություն առաջինի, գիտի ու պաշտպանում ա օրենքները (հըլը չեմ տեսել, բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ կլնեն տենցները)։

----------

S.L.V. (04.08.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մեկա չհասկացա ինչ ես ուզում ասած լինես: Ենթադրում եմ հետեւյալը ՝ մարտի 1-ին տենց էլ նորմալ քննություն չարեցին, հետեւաբար էստեղ էլ չեն անի: Միանգամայն ճիշտ ես:
> Բայց հարցը ուրիշ էր: Փաստ ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում? Մի քանի տարբերակ կա՝
> 1. Սասնա Ծռերի կողմնակիցների կարծիքները
> 2. Իշխանականների կարծիքները
> 3. Դատավարության նյութերը:
> 
> Առաջին երկուսը ահավոր սուբյեկտիվ են: Երրորդն էլ ա սուբյեկտիվ, բայց հաշվի առնելով թե ինչ հսկայական հասարակական ճնշում ու հետաքրքրություն կլինի էդ նյութերի հանդեպ, կարող ենք ասել, որ օբյեկտիվին ամենամոտիկ փաստերը հենց քննությունը կներկայացնի:
> 
> Դե դու էլ ներկայացրու քո տեսակետը: Փաստ ասելով ինչ ենք հասկանում:


Օրինակ փանփուշտի ու ծռերի մոտ եղած զենքի համադրում։ Սպանված ոստիկանի դիրքի, մեքենայի հետևի ծակի հիման վրա կրակելու կետի որոշումը։ Կասկած չհարուցող, չմոնտաժված տեսանյութ, որտեղ կերևա և կրակողը, և մեքենան, և ժամն ու օրը։
Հազար ու մի բան կարա լինի։
Ու չի կարա լինի «ոստիկանի» ցուցմունքը։

----------

S.L.V. (04.08.2016)

----------


## John

> Ապեր, բա ինչ տարբերություն ձեր կողմից առաջարկված պետության ու էն մ պետության միջեւ որը հիմա ունենք: Հիմիկվա պետությունը չսպանեց ահաբեկիչներին, որ օրենքով դատի: Դու ասում ես, որ քո առաջարկած պետությունում բռնաբարելը լեգիտիմ կլիներ: Ուրեմն բախտներս բերել ա, որ քո առաջարկած պետությունը իրականություն չի դարձել, հաջող աստղի տակ ենք ծնվել: Որովհետեւ եթե քո առաջարկած պետությունը հաջողվեր ստեղծել, ապա հիմիկվանը երկրային դրախտ կհամարվեր:


Ես հլը որ չեմ առաջարկել պետության իմ տեսլականը՝ նենց որ օդից են վերցված հետագա հետևություններդ։ Էդ որ ասում ես ոչնչով չէր տարբերվի՝ ճիշտ ես, որտև հիմա լեգիտիմ ա բռնությունն ու սպանությունը, դրա համար չպատժվելը։ Քանի հլը տենց ա՝ առաջարկում եմ դրա պատասխանատուներին իրենց սիրած մեթոդներով սիկտիր անել, հետո մի բան կմտածենք  :Wink:

----------

S.L.V. (04.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ես հլը որ չեմ առաջարկել պետության իմ տեսլականը՝ նենց որ օդից են վերցված հետագա հետևություններդ։ Էդ որ ասում ես ոչնչով չէր տարբերվի՝ ճիշտ ես, որտև հիմա լեգիտիմ ա բռնությունն ու սպանությունը, դրա համար չպատժվելը։ Քանի հլը տենց ա՝ առաջարկում եմ դրա պատասխանատուներին իրենց սիրած մեթոդներով սիկտիր անել, հետո մի բան կմտածենք


100%. Իշխանափոխություն այլ տարբերակով չի լինի: Սերժիկն իր ոհմակով հանգիստ չի հեռանա: Միայն զենքի ու ուժի գործադրմամբ: Այլ տարբերակ չկա: Քանի որ Սերժիկի ու իր ոհմակի գնալ չգնալուցա կախված Հայաստանի ապագան, ցանկացած գործողություն, որ ուղղվածա էտ նպատակին արդարացվածա:

----------

John (04.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Մի կողմից պետական տարածք ա, գրավված (մարդկանց գործոնը հանում ենք), մյուս կողմից բռնաբարված մարդ ա։
> Դու հարցնում ես եթե առաջինը արդարացնում ենք, երկրորկն էլ կարդարացնենք։ Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ համեմատությունը նման ա «ձու գողացողը ձի էլ կգողանա» հիմար արտահայտությանը։
> Համեմատության եզրեր չկան։
> Բյուջեից միլիոններ չի գողացողը ՍԱՍ-ից պեչենի գողանալով չի սկսել։


Համեմատության եզրեր կան էն էլ ինչպիսի եզրեր: Առաջ մարդ սպանելը տաբու էր, հիմա այլեւս տաբու չի, որովհետեւ որոշ մարդիկ հայտարարում են, որ հա դե ինչ ա եղել, որ, պատահում ա: Նույն կերպ կանեք ամեն ինչի պարագայում, բացարձակապես ամեն ինչի: Ասածս ինչ ա, որ ջնջվել են բոլոր հնարավոր սահմանները կարելիի ու չի կարելիի միջեւ: Ես մեկ մեկ սկսում եմ մտածել, որ եթե ՊՊԾ գնդում նույնիսկ մանկական պոռնո նկարեին, մարդիկ կգտնվեին, որ կարդարացնեին էդ արարքը:
Իսկ բյուջեից միլիոն գողացողը հենց պեչենի գողանալուց ա սկսել, որովհետեւ գողանալու հակում ունեցողը միշտ էլ կգողանա, անկախ նրանից պեչենի ա թե բյուջեի միլիոն: Հակառակ կողմից գամ՝ ծխած բիչոկը փողոցում շպտող մարդը հա էլ կկեղտոտի շրջապատը, անկախ նրանից թե ինչ երկրում ապրի: Եվ վերջապես, սպանությունն արդարացնող մարդը, պետք եղած դեպքում կարդարացնի ցանկացած այլ վատ արարք, եթե իրան ձեռ ա տալիս:




> Զինվորն իրա պարտականանությունն ա կատարել, փորձել ա արգելել ներխուժումը։ Հարձակվողն էլ փորձել ա զինված ապստամբության շնորհիվ հասնել հեղափոխության։
> Մեկը իրա համոզմամբ խիստ կարևոր գործ ա անում՝ պետական տարածք ա պաշտպանում։ Մյուսն էլ իրա համոզմամբ ավելի կարևոր գործ ա անում՝ երկիր ա պաշտպանում։ Ինչպես սահմանի վրա կանգնած զինվորները, որոնք լիքը մարդ սպանեցին։ Չգիտեն լավ մարդու են սպանում, թե վատ։ Խնդիր էր դրած պահել երկիրը, ստիպված էին։


Գրածդ ամեն տառի տակ ստորագրում եմ: Սա առաջին միտքն էր, որի հետ 100%-ով համաձայն եմ:




> Էդ «ոստիկաններին» ինչ էլ անեին, կարդարացնեի։ Եթե երկրիդ օրենքը չի գործում, ես կողմ եմ, որ գոնե ինչ որ մեկը մեղավորներին պատժի։ Մենք հիմա էն փուլում ենք, որ օրենքը շատ ընտրողաբար ա աշխատում։ Ուրեմն ինչու՞ ես չլինեմ ընտրողը, այլ օրենքից նույնչափ անտեղյակ ինչ որ «ոստիկան»։


Եղբայր, քո ասածը ուղիղ տանում ա դեպի անարխիա: Էլ մեր ինչին ա պետք պետություն ու օրենքներ, եթե ամեն մեկս իրա հասկացածով ու իրա գաղափարներով պիտի արդարադատություն իրականացնի: Միգուցե քեզ հակառակորդ մեկն էլ ա նույն ձեւ մտածում, վերջը ինչ կլինի, պատկերացնում ես? Ես պատկերացնում եմ: Անարխիա, քաոս, իրար մորթոցի: Կասկածում եմ, որ Սասնա Ծռերը տենց բան էին ուզում:

----------


## Overdose

> Օրինակ փանփուշտի ու ծռերի մոտ եղած զենքի համադրում։ Սպանված ոստիկանի դիրքի, մեքենայի հետևի ծակի հիման վրա կրակելու կետի որոշումը։ Կասկած չհարուցող, չմոնտաժված տեսանյութ, որտեղ կերևա և կրակողը, և մեքենան, և ժամն ու օրը։
> Հազար ու մի բան կարա լինի։
> Ու չի կարա լինի «ոստիկանի» ցուցմունքը։


Ապեր, կամաց գնում ենք դեպի դատաձգաբանական փորձաքննության դաշտերը: Ես էդտեղ գիտելիքներ չունեմ, դրա համար չեմ վիճում: Բայց կարծում եմ, որ շուտով էդ ամեն ինչը կիմանանք:

----------


## Overdose

> Ես հլը որ չեմ առաջարկել պետության իմ տեսլականը՝ նենց որ օդից են վերցված հետագա հետևություններդ։ Էդ որ ասում ես ոչնչով չէր տարբերվի՝ ճիշտ ես, որտև հիմա լեգիտիմ ա բռնությունն ու սպանությունը, դրա համար չպատժվելը։ Քանի հլը տենց ա՝ առաջարկում եմ դրա պատասխանատուներին իրենց սիրած մեթոդներով սիկտիր անել, հետո մի բան կմտածենք


Ապեր, վատը գիտես որն ա? Որ Սասնա Ծռերն էլ էին տենց մտածում, Սերժիկենց լարենք, հետո մի բան կմտածենք: Հենց դրա համար էլ հենց սկզբից ես էդ շարժումը չհհավանեցի: Ոնց կարան էդ մարդիկ ավելի լավ պետություն ստեղծեն, եթե իրանց գործողությունների սաղ իմաստը վրեժխնդրությունն ա: Ունեն ավելի լավ կադրեր պետության կառավարման համար, ունեն մեխանիզմներ ավելի լավ զսպումների եւ հակակշիռների համար, թե չէ, ու սենց հազար հատ հարցեր անպատասխան են: Առաջին ու ամենակարեւոր հարցը սերժիկենց հանենք, հետո կերեւա: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարային իրենց հեղափոխության լոզունգ դարձնեին «Բալքիմ լավ կլինի»: Էդ ավելի արդար կլիներ:



> ... սիկտիր անել, հետո մի բան կմտածենք


Եղբայր, իհարկե իմ գործը չի, բայց ինչքան գիտեմ ֆորումում նաեւ աղջիկներ կան: Ինչ ես կարծում իրանք լավ են զգում էս տիպի բառեր տեսնելով: 
Ընդհանրապես, էդ շարժման որոշ մասնակիցների բառապաշարը տարակուսանք ա հարուցում: Խեռժիկ, Ագարոնյան, Չաթիբեկյան եւ այլն: Ուզում եմ հարցնեմ առանց քֆուրի հնարավոր չի պայքարել? Իմ ջոգելով էդ քֆուրային արտահայտությունները բացի էմոցիաները դուրս տալուց, ձեր գործին օգուտ չեն տալիս: Հնարավոր չի գրագետ լեզվով պայքարել?

----------


## Overdose

> Միայն զենքի ու ուժի գործադրմամբ: Այլ տարբերակ չկա


Բա էլ ինչու եք զարմանում, երբ սերժիկն էլ նույն զենքով ու ուժի գործադրմամբ ձեր դեմ ա պայքարում  :Jpit:  ասել կուզի՝ մեկը մյուսին արժի? :Jpit:  ոնց պայքարում եք, նենց ել հակազդեցություն եք ստանում, արդար չի?




> ցանկացած գործողություն, որ ուղղվածա էտ նպատակին արդարացվածա


բացարձակ ցանկացած, թե այնուամենայնիվ բացառություններ կան? ասենք սպանություն ու գերի վերցնելը ոնց հասկացանք արդարացված ա, դրա մասին չի խոսքը: Այլ գործողություններ, այլ քրեորեն պատժելի արարքներ արդարացված են, թե ոչ? Օրինակ, թրաֆիկինգ, ստրկավաճառություն, մանկական պոնոգրաֆիա եւ այլն

----------


## S.L.V.

> Բա էլ ինչու եք զարմանում, երբ սերժիկն էլ նույն զենքով ու ուժի գործադրմամբ ձեր դեմ ա պայքարում  ասել կուզի՝ մեկը մյուսին արժի? ոնց պայքարում եք, նենց ել հակազդեցություն եք ստանում, արդար չի?
> 
> 
> 
> բացարձակ ցանկացած, թե այնուամենայնիվ բացառություններ կան? ասենք սպանություն ու գերի վերցնելը ոնց հասկացանք արդարացված ա, դրա մասին չի խոսքը: Այլ գործողություններ, այլ քրեորեն պատժելի արարքներ արդարացված են, թե ոչ?


Ապեր, Սերժիկնա սկսել էտ գործելաոճը, ժողովուրդն ինքնապաշտպանվումա: Զինված թրքին չես կարող վտարել, եթե ավելի ուժեղ չես իրանից: 

Ինչ վերաբերվումա կոնկրետ մենթերին գերեվարելուն ու սպանելուն, եթե իրանք խանգարում են ժողովրդին իրացնելու իր կամքը, լիովին արդարացված է: 

Մենք էլ չենք բողոքում, մտածում ենք թե ոնց կարելիա լուծել ժողովրդի գլխին հասունացած պոռնիկներին երկրից ռադ անելու խնդիրը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր ա՝ եթե Սասնա Ծռերն են սպանել  երկրորդ ոստիկանին, տեսնես ինչու՞ ոստիկանությունը տենց շտապեց ու անհաջող ֆոտոշոփած նկար դրեց որպես ապացույց, որ վռոձի Սասնա Ծռերն են արել: Եթե տակները մաքուր լիներ, տենց էժան բաներ չէին անի: Ու չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա ճիշտ, բայց լուրեր են պտտվում, որ երկրորդ ոստիկանը ղեկավարության հետ խնդիր ա ունեցել, որտև չի ուզեցել փողոց դուրս գա ժողովրդի դեմ:

----------

S.L.V. (04.08.2016), Աթեիստ (04.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Բա էլ ինչու եք զարմանում, երբ սերժիկն էլ նույն զենքով ու ուժի գործադրմամբ ձեր դեմ ա պայքարում  ասել կուզի՝ մեկը մյուսին արժի? ոնց պայքարում եք, նենց ել հակազդեցություն եք ստանում, արդար չի?
> 
> 
> 
> բացարձակ ցանկացած, թե այնուամենայնիվ բացառություններ կան? ասենք սպանություն ու գերի վերցնելը ոնց հասկացանք արդարացված ա, դրա մասին չի խոսքը: Այլ գործողություններ, այլ քրեորեն պատժելի արարքներ արդարացված են, թե ոչ? Օրինակ, թրաֆիկինգ, ստրկավաճառություն, մանկական պոնոգրաֆիա եւ այլն


Եթե դու ավելի լավ տարբերակ գիտես, ոնց կարելիա դրանց ռադ անել երկրից, ասա ապեր, անենք:

----------


## Overdose

> Ապեր, Սերժիկնա սկսել էտ գործելաոճը, ժողովուրդն ինքնապաշտպանվումա: Զինված թրքին չես կարող վտարել, եթե ավելի ուժեղ չես իրանից: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվումա կոնկրետ մենթերին գերեվարելուն ու սպանելուն, եթե իրանք խանգարում են ժողովրդին իրացնելու իր կամքը, լիովին արդարացված է: 
> 
> Մենք էլ չենք բողոքում, մտածում ենք թե ոնց կարելիա լուծել ժողովրդի գլխին հասունացած պոռնիկներին երկրից ռադ անելու խնդիրը:


Գիտես, քո խոսքում դեռ մենակ էմոցիաներ եմ տեսնում, ու ուզում եմ հասկանամ հետեւյալը: Դու ոստիկան գերեվարելուց ու սպանելուց հետո ենթադրենք ստեղծեցիր պետություն: Դու ոնց ես կարողանալու էդ երկրում օրենք պաշտպանել, եթե ինքդ խախտում ես օրենքը: Ավելի ռացիոնալ չէր լինի պատասխանել, ես ոստիկանին չեմ սպանի, որովհետեւ ուզում եմ ստեղծել օրենքի երկիր, որտեղ ամեն մեկը պատասխան կտա օրենքի առաջ, այլ ոչ թե Լինչի դատաստանի կենթարկվի: Քո ասելով ստացվում ա, որ օրինակ, սպանված ոստիկանների հարազատները լիովին իրավունք ունեն գերի վերցնել ու սպանել ահաբեկիչներին: Թե քո ասածը մենակ քո կողմից ա գործելու? Պետությունը հենց դրանով ա պետություն, որ թույլ չտվեց սամասուդ, այլ բերեց ահաբեկիչներին դատարան: Հարցս նորից տամ՝ քո ստեղծած պետությունը ինչով ա լավը լինելու հիմիկվանից, եթե դու նորից սպանելու ես ու գերի վերցնելու հանուն քո պատկերացրած արդարության:

----------


## Overdose

> Հետաքրքիր ա՝ եթե Սասնա Ծռերն են սպանել  երկրորդ ոստիկանին, տեսնես ինչու՞ ոստիկանությունը տենց շտապեց ու անհաջող ֆոտոշոփած նկար դրեց որպես ապացույց, որ վռոձի Սասնա Ծռերն են արել: Եթե տակները մաքուր լիներ, տենց էժան բաներ չէին անի: Ու չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա ճիշտ, բայց լուրեր են պտտվում, որ երկրորդ ոստիկանը ղեկավարության հետ խնդիր ա ունեցել, որտև չի ուզեցել փողոց դուրս գա ժողովրդի դեմ:


Քո գրածը մի ծայրից մինչեւ մյուսը քո անձնական կարծիքն ա, որ մատուցում ես փաստերի տեղ: Ինչ գիտես ֆոտոշոփված էր: Ինչ գիտես, որ չեն սպանել:

----------


## Chuk

> Հետաքրքիր ա՝ եթե Սասնա Ծռերն են սպանել  երկրորդ ոստիկանին, տեսնես ինչու՞ ոստիկանությունը տենց շտապեց ու անհաջող ֆոտոշոփած նկար դրեց որպես ապացույց, որ վռոձի Սասնա Ծռերն են արել: Եթե տակները մաքուր լիներ, տենց էժան բաներ չէին անի: Ու չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա ճիշտ, բայց լուրեր են պտտվում, որ երկրորդ ոստիկանը ղեկավարության հետ խնդիր ա ունեցել, որտև չի ուզեցել փողոց դուրս գա ժողովրդի դեմ:


Մեղքս չթաքցնեմ, էդ նկարի հետ կապված շուխուռից ներվայնանում եմ: Գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ մոնտաժ չի, ու չեմ հասկանում եմ ինչի են հավայի բաներ գրելով փորձում ապացուցել մոնտաժված լինելը:

Էդ հրապարակված նկարների հետ կապված ավելի հետաքրքիր դրվագներ կան, որոնք հուշում են, որ սպանողը նկարի պերսոնաժը չի:

----------

Աթեիստ (04.08.2016), Արէա (04.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Գիտես, քո խոսքում դեռ մենակ էմոցիաներ եմ տեսնում, ու ուզում եմ հասկանամ հետեւյալը: Դու ոստիկան գերեվարելուց ու սպանելուց հետո ենթադրենք ստեղծեցիր պետություն: Դու ոնց ես կարողանալու էդ երկրում օրենք պաշտպանել, եթե ինքդ խախտում ես օրենքը: Ավելի ռացիոնալ չէր լինի պատասխանել, ես ոստիկանին չեմ սպանի, որովհետեւ ուզում եմ ստեղծել օրենքի երկիր, որտեղ ամեն մեկը պատասխան կտա օրենքի առաջ, այլ ոչ թե Լինչի դատաստանի կենթարկվի: Քո ասելով ստացվում ա, որ օրինակ, սպանված ոստիկանների հարազատները լիովին իրավունք ունեն գերի վերցնել ու սպանել ահաբեկիչներին: Թե քո ասածը մենակ քո կողմից ա գործելու? Պետությունը հենց դրանով ա պետություն, որ թույլ չտվեց սամասուդ, այլ բերեց ահաբեկիչներին դատարան: Հարցս նորից տամ՝ քո ստեղծած պետությունը ինչով ա լավը լինելու հիմիկվանից, եթե դու նորից սպանելու ես ու գերի վերցնելու հանուն քո պատկերացրած արդարության:


Ապեր, կան ոստիկաններ, ու կան բ. տղա մենթեր: Առաջինները նորմալ իրանց գործն են անում ու պաշտպանում են քաղաքացու իրավունքները, իրանք փոքրամասնություն են կազմում: Երկրորդները հալածում են ժողովրդին ու ծառայում են երկրի իշխանությունը յուրացրած բ. տղերքին: Ջոկում ես էտ երկուսի տարբերությունը? Էս վերջիններին ոստիկան անվանել չի կարելի, դրանք մուսռ են, բ. տղերք: Իրանց հանդեպ ամեն ինչն էլ արդարացվածա: 

Թե ինչ պետություն կլինի դրանից հետո, ժամանակը ցույց կտա, բայց էն վիճակում, ինչ վիճակում որ այա մեր երկիրը, անթույլատրելիա: 

Իմ պետության մեջ մուսռը ժողովրդին հալածելու փորձից հետո սաղ կյանքը կռիսների հետ մի վանդակումա անցկացնելու: 

Դու ավելի լավա քո տարբերակն առաջարկի, եթե ավելի լավ տարբերակներ ունես, եթե չունես ավելի լավ տարբերակ, իրավունք չունես ուղղություն ցույց տալու էն մարդկանց, ովքեր իրենց մեթոդներով են հարցերը լուծում:

----------


## Overdose

> Եթե դու ավելի լավ տարբերակ գիտես, ոնց կարելիա դրանց ռադ անել երկրից, ասա ապեր, անենք:


Գիտեմ: Բայց դա կարող ա մի քանի տարի տեւի, դրա համար պիտանի չի էն մարդկանց համար, որոնք առաջնորդվում են ՝«հենց հիմա, ստեղ» կարգախոսով:
Նախ եւ առաջ՝
1. Լինել մաքուր
2. Առաջարկել գաղափարներ, որ անխտիր բոլորի համար են ընդունելի: Ահաբեկչությյունը բոլորի համար ընդունելի չէր:
3. Ունենալ պատրաստված թիմ, որտեղ կլինեն մաքուր անցյալով մարդիկ, ու պրոֆեսիոնալ կադրեր:
4. Չդնել մաքսիմալիստական պահանջներ: Ես առնվազն երկու օրինակ գիտեմ, որ տապալվել են մաքսիմալիստական պահանջներ առաջադրելու պատճառով: Մեկը Րաֆֆին էր, երբ սերժի հրաժարականը պահանջեց: Դրա փոխարեն կարար բանակցեր, ասենց մի քանի նախարարություն վերցներ ու գոնե էդ ոլորտները կարգի բերեր: Այսինքն, հեղափոխություն աներ, բայց մանրից սկսելով: Մյուսը, դե մեր Սասնա Քաջերն են, որ միանգամից նախագահի աթոռին աչք դրին

Էս պահին մտքիս էս եկավ: Ամբողջ ասածիս իմաստը հետեւյալն էր՝ ռացիոնալ գնահատել իրականությունը, ու գործել էդ իրականությունից ելնելով: Զենքով, բռնությամբ բան չես փոխի, հենց դրա ապացույցը տեսանք էս քանի օրը:
Կամ ասենք մի հատ խնդալու օրինակ էլ բերեմ: Թող Սասնա Հերոսները փոխանակ նախագահի հրաժարականը պահանջելու, պահանջեին ասենք Արդարադատության Նախարարությունը: Հաստատ իշխանությունները կբանակցեին ու բացառված չի, որ կտային ընդդիմությանը ինչ որ մի կարեւոր պոստ իշխանությունում, որից սկսելով էլ արդեն թող ընդդիմադիրները սկսեին իշխանության որակը փոխելու գործընթացը: Թե չէ սենց հայ-բուդուլ, գեղավարի կրակել, նախագահ փոխելով իտոգում ինչի հասան? բացարձակապես ոչնչի: Ավելի ճիշտ ավելի մեծ ոչնչի, քան առաջ էր:

----------


## Chuk

Ինքս վերաբերմունք չեմ գրում, ընդամենը դնում եմ նյութը.




> *«Սասնա ծռեր» խմբի անդամները թույլ են տվել ռազմավարական եւ մարտավարական կոպիտ սխալներ․ Նիկոլ Փաշինյան*
> 
> ՊՊԾ գնդի գրավումից հետո տեղի ունեցող հանրահավաքների հարթակը լքելու Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի որոշման պատճառը եղել է այն, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը, որը «Սասնա ծռեր» խմբի անդամների պահանջների մեջ էր, այլեւս օրակարգային հարց չի եղել նրանց համար։ Այս մասին հայտարարեց «Քաղաքացիական պայմանագիր» կուսակցության վարչության անդամ, ԱԺ պատգամավոր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը՝ Ֆեյսբուք սոցիալական ցանցի միջոցով պատասխանելով իրեն հասցեագրված հարցերից մեկին։ «Եթե հիշում եք, Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը «Սասնա ծռերի» օրակարգի առաջին կետն էր։ Հաջորդ օրը, երբ մենք լքեցինք հարթակը, պարզ էր, որ օրակարգում բան է փոխվել եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը այլեւս առնվազն առաջին կետում չէ կամ այլեւս օրակարգում դրված չէ այնպես, ինչպես դրված էր առաջին օրերին։ Եթե հիշում եք, դա օրակարգի առաջին տեղում էր եւ մենք գնացել էինք ասելու, որ մենք, այո, էս իրավիճակում տեսնում ենք այդ օրակարգը իրականացնելու հնարավորություն, պատրաստ ենք կազմակերպչական պատասխանատվություն ստանձնել դրա համար եւ առաջարկեցինք շատ կոնկրետ ճանապարհային քարտեզ, որը, իմ համոզմամբ, ուներ իրականանալու բավականին լավ հնարավորություններ։ Հաջորդ օրը պարզվեց, որ օրակարգում բան է փոխվել, եւ էն մարդիկ, այն քաղաքական թեւը, որն առաջ էր քաշել այդ օրակարգը, ըստ էության, կամաց-կամաց կամ միանգամից ետ է քաշում օրակարգի այդ հարցը։ Մենք հիմա ունենք դա ապացուցող փաստեր»,-ասաց Փաշինյանը։
> 
> Նա նաեւ հավելեց, որ իր քննադատությունն ուղղված է այն մարդկանց, ովքեր անմիջական քաղաքական պատասխանատու են եղել եւ մասնակցել են իշխանության հետ բանակցություններին։ «Ես համոզված եմ, որ «Սասնա ծռերի» անդամների մեծամասնությունը քաղաքական պրոցեսներին մասնակցություն չի ունեցել եւ քաղաքական որոշումներ չի կայացրել։ Եւ մենք ունենք երեք անուն, որոնք լիարժեք պրոցեսից տեղյակ են եղել՝ իմ կողմից շատ հարգված Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյան, Վարուժան Ավետիսյան, Ալեք Ենիգոմշյան։ Իմ կարծիքով նրանք թույլ են տվել շատ կոպիտ ռազմավարական եւ մարտավարական վրիպում։ Ես արձանագրում եմ ընդամենը փաստը։ Ամսի 23-ին մի այսպիսի դրվագ տեղի ունեցավ, երբ որ Վիտալի Բալասանյանը լրագրողների խմբի հետ ներսում էր եւ արվում էին հայտարարություններ, ինչ որ պահից հնչեցին կրակոցներ։ Սա պետք է ունենա տրամաբանական բացատրություն, երբ որ «Սասնա ծռեր» խմբի անդամ տղաները, ոչ քաղաքական պատասխանատուների մի մասը, կրակոցներ արձակեց։ Դա կարող էր կապված լինել հենց այս իրադարձության հետ, երբ որ նրանց այսպես թե այնպես տեղեկացրել էին, որ օրակարգը փոխվել է եւ դա կարող էր պատճառ դառնալ վրդովմունքի, որը եւ կհանգեցներ այսպիսի իրավիճակի, երբ նրանք սկսեին օդ կրակել»,-բացատրեց Փաշինյանը։
> 
> Նա նաեւ պարզաբանեց լրագրողներից մեկի հետ ունեցած հարցուպատասխանն այն մասին, թե արդյո՞ք ինքը պատրաստ է Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի պահանջի սպասարկման կոնտեքստում ստանձնել որեւէ պատասխանատվություն։ «Ես ասել եմ, եթե ժողովուրդը կորոշի որեւէ դերակատարում, ես այդ դերակատարումը կստանձնեմ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի համար անհրաժեշտ քաղաքացիական կամարտահայտությունը ապահովելու համար։ Իսկ հաջորդ օրն արդեն պարզ էր, որ չպայմանավորված եւ ոչ բարձրաձայն պառակտում կա եւ հրաժարում կա այդ օրակարգի առնվազն մի մասից, ինչը այս պայմաններում անհնար էր դարձնում գործունեությունն այդ ուղղությամբ»


Նյութի աղբյուրը ` http://hraparak.am/?p=119500&l=am

----------


## S.L.V.

> Գիտեմ: Բայց դա կարող ա մի քանի տարի տեւի, դրա համար պիտանի չի էն մարդկանց համար, որոնք առաջնորդվում են ՝«հենց հիմա, ստեղ» կարգախոսով:
> Նախ եւ առաջ՝
> 1. Լինել մաքուր
> 2. Առաջարկել գաղափարներ, որ անխտիր բոլորի համար են ընդունելի: Ահաբեկչությյունը բոլորի համար ընդունելի չէր:
> 3. Ունենալ պատրաստված թիմ, որտեղ կլինեն մաքուր անցյալով մարդիկ, ու պրոֆեսիոնալ կադրեր:
> 4. Չդնել մաքսիմալիստական պահանջներ: Ես առնվազն երկու օրինակ գիտեմ, որ տապալվել են մաքսիմալիստական պահանջներ առաջադրելու պատճառով: Մեկը Րաֆֆին էր, երբ սերժի հրաժարականը պահանջեց: Դրա փոխարեն կարար բանակցեր, ասենց մի քանի նախարարություն վերցներ ու գոնե էդ ոլորտները կարգի բերեր: Այսինքն, հեղափոխություն աներ, բայց մանրից սկսելով: Մյուսը, դե մեր Սասնա Քաջերն են, որ միանգամից նախագահի աթոռին աչք դրին
> 
> Էս պահին մտքիս էս եկավ: Ամբողջ ասածիս իմաստը հետեւյալն էր՝ ռացիոնալ գնահատել իրականությունը, ու գործել էդ իրականությունից ելնելով: Զենքով, բռնությամբ բան չես փոխի, հենց դրա ապացույցը տեսանք էս քանի օրը:
> Կամ ասենք մի հատ խնդալու օրինակ էլ բերեմ: Թող Սասնա Հերոսները փոխանակ նախագահի հրաժարականը պահանջելու, պահանջեին ասենք Արդարադատության Նախարարությունը: Հաստատ իշխանությունները կբանակցեին ու բացառված չի, որ կտային ընդդիմությանը ինչ որ մի կարեւոր պոստ իշխանությունում, որից սկսելով էլ արդեն թող ընդդիմադիրները սկսեին իշխանության որակը փոխելու գործընթացը: Թե չէ սենց հայ-բուդուլ, գեղավարի կրակել, նախագահ փոխելով իտոգում ինչի հասան? բացարձակապես ոչնչի: Ավելի ճիշտ ավելի մեծ ոչնչի, քան առաջ էր:


Ապեր, խաղաղ ճանապարհով 15 տարի փորձում ենք բան փոխել, եթե ստացվեր, կշարունակեինք, բայց փաստն էնա, որ գնալով վատանումա, էտ մեկ, երկրորդ, խաղաղ ճանապարհով հարցեր լուծողների հետ լրիվ ուրիշ լեզվովա խոսում իշխանությունը  :Wink:  Նենց որ արի կլինի, եթե դու կարաս խաղաղ ճանապարհով հարց լուծել, գնա լուծի, թե մենք ոնց կլուծենք հարցը, արդեն մեր գործնա: Մի քանի տարին դրանց համար մի քիչ շատ կլինի: Դրանց վերջն էկելա:

----------


## Overdose

> Դու ավելի լավա քո տարբերակն առաջարկի, եթե ավելի լավ տարբերակներ ունես, եթե չունես ավելի լավ տարբերակ, իրավունք չունես ուղղություն ցույց տալու էն մարդկանց, ովքեր իրենց մեթոդներով են հարցերը լուծում:


Էլի էմոցիաներ :Smile:  Ապեր, ես իմ տարբերակն ունեմ, բայց եթե դաժե չունենամ, ես իրավունք ունեմ քննադատելու անողներին, որովհետեւ էդ երկիրը նաեւ իմնա, ու իրանք նաեւ իմ անունից են գործելու առանց իմ համաձայնությամբ: Երկիրը քո սեփականությունը չի, որ ասում ես արի ես ոնց հարմար եմ գտնում անեմ, դու էլ յան տուր եթե քո տարբերակը չունես: Հնարավոր ա չունենամ, բայց ինձ կարող ա դուր չի գալիս քո գործելու մեթոդը, որը կիրառում ես *մեր ընդհանուր երկրի վրա*:

----------


## Chuk

> Նախ եւ առաջ՝
> 1. Լինել մաքուր
> 2. Առաջարկել գաղափարներ, որ անխտիր բոլորի համար են ընդունելի: Ահաբեկչությյունը բոլորի համար ընդունելի չէր:
> 3. Ունենալ պատրաստված թիմ, որտեղ կլինեն մաքուր անցյալով մարդիկ, ու պրոֆեսիոնալ կադրեր:
> 4. Չդնել մաքսիմալիստական պահանջներ: Ես առնվազն երկու օրինակ գիտեմ, որ տապալվել են մաքսիմալիստական պահանջներ առաջադրելու պատճառով: Մեկը Րաֆֆին էր, երբ սերժի հրաժարականը պահանջեց: Դրա փոխարեն կարար բանակցեր, ասենց մի քանի նախարարություն վերցներ ու գոնե էդ ոլորտները կարգի բերեր: Այսինքն, հեղափոխություն աներ, բայց մանրից սկսելով: Մյուսը, դե մեր Սասնա Քաջերն են, որ միանգամից նախագահի աթոռին աչք դրին:


Ուտոպիա
1. Մաքուր լինելը հարաբերական հասկացություն է և յուրաքանչյուր մարդ իր կյանքում թե՛ դրական, թե՛ բացասական գործունեություն ունի արած: Ցանկացած իմ չափանիշով մաքուր մարդու համապատասխան քարոզչական հնարքներով կարելի է անմաքուր ներկայացնել
2. Բացարձակ ուտոպիա, չի կարող լինել գաղափար, որը լինի բոլորի համար ընդունելի: Ինչպես ահաբեկչությունն է շատերի համար անընդնելի, այնպես էլ ցանկացած այլ բան է շատերի անընդունելի:
3. Նույն հեքիաթն է, ինչ առաջին կետը: Պատրաստված թիմ իհարկե պետք է, բայց ցանկացած պատրաստված թիմի համապատասխան քարոզչությամբ այլ պատկեր կտրվի:
4. Ցանկացած պահանջ մեկը կարող է մաքսիմալիստական համարել, մյուսը ոչ: Ցանկացած ոչ մաքսիմալիստական պահանջ շատերի կողմից կարող է ընկալվել որպես թուլության ու անվճռականության նշան ու պայքարից հետ պահել որոշակի քանակի մարդկանց, ինչն ինքնին կապացուցի երկրորդ կետիդ ուտոպիստական բնույթը:


հ.գ. չհոգնեմ կրկնելուց, որ ինքս զինված տարբերակին դեմ եմ ու հավատում եմ, որ ճիշտ պայքարի դեպքում սահմանադրական եղանակով, խաղաղ ճանապարհով կարելի է խնդրի լուծմանը հասնել:

----------

Աթեիստ (04.08.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեղքս չթաքցնեմ, էդ նկարի հետ կապված շուխուռից ներվայնանում եմ: Գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ մոնտաժ չի, ու չեմ հասկանում եմ ինչի են հավայի բաներ գրելով փորձում ապացուցել մոնտաժված լինելը:
> 
> Էդ հրապարակված նկարների հետ կապված ավելի հետաքրքիր դրվագներ կան, որոնք հուշում են, որ սպանողը նկարի պերսոնաժը չի:


Արտ, քանի ֆոտոշոփ ստուգող կայքով ստուգվել ա: Ու պլյուս էնտեղ լույս-ստվերի ակնհայտ անհամապատասխանություն կա:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, քանի ֆոտոշոփ ստուգող կայքով ստուգվել ա: Ու պլյուս էնտեղ լույս-ստվերի ակնհայտ անհամապատասխանություն կա:


Ոչ մի անկհայտ անհամապատասխանություն չկա, բոլոր էդ ստուգումները հավայի են Բյուր ջան, բավական ուսումնասիրել եմ: Ինչ-ինչ, բայց երևի ֆոնտոմոնտաժից ավելի եմ հասկանում, քան էդ ուսումնասիրություն անողների մեծ մասը:

----------

Աթեիստ (04.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Նենց որ արի կլինի, եթե դու կարաս խաղաղ ճանապարհով հարց լուծել, գնա լուծի, թե մենք ոնց կլուծենք հարցը, արդեն մեր գործնա


Հը-ը:  :Smile:  Ձեր գործը չի :Smile:  կրկնեմ մի քիչ առաջ ասածս՝ դուք էքսպերիմենտներ չպիտի դնեք *մեր ընդհանուր երկրի վրա*:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Էլի էմոցիաներ Ապեր, ես իմ տարբերակն ունեմ, բայց եթե դաժե չունենամ, ես իրավունք ունեմ քննադատելու անողներին, որովհետեւ էդ երկիրը նաեւ իմնա, ու իրանք նաեւ իմ անունից են գործելու առանց իմ համաձայնությամբ: Երկիրը քո սեփականությունը չի, որ ասում ես արի ես ոնց հարմար եմ գտնում անեմ, դու էլ յան տուր եթե քո տարբերակը չունես: Հնարավոր ա չունենամ, բայց ինձ կարող ա դուր չի գալիս քո գործելու մեթոդը, որը կիրառում ես *մեր ընդհանուր երկրի վրա*:


Ապեր, քննադատելն ու ուղղություն ցույց տալը տարբեր բաներ են, քննադատեցիր, ապրես, լավ արեցիր, եթե քեզ դուր չի գալի մեր գործելաոճը, մեզ էլ քոնը, նենց որ ստե կանգնում ենք շահերի բախման առաջ: Բնականա մենք մեր շահերն ենք պաշտպանելու, դու էլ քոնը պաշտպանի: Ոչ մեկ քեզ չի ստիպում գալ բարիկադի այս կողմ, բայց դու էլ չես կարա ժողովրդին համոզել համակերպվել էս վիճակի հետ ևս մի քանի տարի )

----------


## S.L.V.

> Հը-ը:  Ձեր գործը չի կրկնեմ մի քիչ առաջ ասածս՝ դուք էքսպերիմենտներ չպիտի դնեք *մեր ընդհանուր երկրի վրա*:


Ապեր, էդ իշխանություններն են տարիներ շարունակ էքսպերիմենտներ անում ժողովրդի վրա: Ուզում են տենան մարդ ինչքան կարա դիմանա:

----------


## Chuk

> Հը-ը:  Ձեր գործը չի կրկնեմ մի քիչ առաջ ասածս՝ դուք էքսպերիմենտներ չպիտի դնեք *մեր ընդհանուր երկրի վրա*:


Իսկ սերժիկին, խերժիկին, սաշիկին ու շաշիկին կարելի ա, չէ՞, էքսպերիմենտներ դնել: Ասենք փորձել խաղաղ ցույցի ժամանակ ջարդել, տեսնել քանի հոգու աչք դուրս կգա: Վա՜յ, հաշվարկը սխա՜լ էր, ընդամենը մեկինը: Կամ քանի հոգի այրվածք կստանա: Կամ լրագրողներին տփենք, հետո ասենք «մեծացեք, մոռացեք», տեսնենք կլսի՞ մեր մենձական խոսքը: Ընտրությունները կեղծենք: Տեսնենք կստացվի՞: Բանակի համար նախատեսվող փողերի մի մասը լափենք: Տեսնենք կիսատ սպառազինությամբ տղերքը կկարանա՞ն պատերազմը կրեն: Մի հատ թափով հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություն ստորագրենք, տեսնենք էլի, մեկ էլ կպավ, փոխարենն ընդամենը ցեղասպանություն ենք ուրանալու ու մի քանի անվոռուկ նկարենք:

Ու ընդհանրապես էքսպերիմնետներն էլ մենաշնորհացնենք: Նույնիսկ թող նույնիսկ ֆիզիկոսները ֆիզիկայի էքսպերիմենտներ չանեն *մեր ընդհանուր երկրի վրա*:

----------

Quyr Qery (29.08.2016), S.L.V. (04.08.2016), Աթեիստ (04.08.2016), Շինարար (04.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Իսկ սերժիկին, խերժիկին, սաշիկին ու շաշիկին կարելի ա, չէ՞, էքսպերիմենտներ դնել: Ասենք փորձել խաղաղ ցույցի ժամանակ ջարդել, տեսնել քանի հոգու աչք դուրս կգա: Վա՜յ, հաշվարկը սխա՜լ էր, ընդամենը մեկինը: Կամ քանի հոգի այրվածք կստանա: Կամ լրագրողներին տփենք, հետո ասենք «մեծացեք, մոռացեք», տեսնենք կլսի՞ մեր մենձական խոսքը: Ընտրությունները կեղծենք: Տեսնենք կստացվի՞: Բանակի համար նախատեսվող փողերի մի մասը լափենք: Տեսնենք կիսատ սպառազինությամբ տղերքը կկարանա՞ն պատերազմը կրեն: Մի հատ թափով հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություն ստորագրենք, տեսնենք էլի, մեկ էլ կպավ, փոխարենն ընդամենը ցեղասպանություն ենք ուրանալու ու մի քանի անվոռուկ նկարենք:
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես էքսպերիմնետներն էլ մենաշնորհացնենք: Նույնիսկ թող նույնիսկ ֆիզիկոսները ֆիզիկայի էքսպերիմենտներ չանեն *մեր ընդհանուր երկրի վրա*:


Ապեր, ես խերժիկ սերժիկների կողմնակիցը չեմ, ինձ իրանք չեն հետաքրքրում: Ինձ կոնկրետ հետաքրքրում ա ահաբեկիչների արած քայլը եւ միայն էդ քայլը:
Դե եթե ձեր կողմնակիցները էս տիպի ահաբեկչության կողմնակիցներ են, արի ես էլ ուրիշ հետաքրքրաշարժ մեթոդ կիրառեմ՝ ասենք սիբիրյան խոցի մանրեների տարածում, կամ էլ ասենք միջուկային «կեղտոտ» ռումբ պայթեցնեմ: Ինչ կա որ, բոլորս օգտվենք մեր՝ երկրի վրա էքսպերիմենտ անելու արդար իրավունքից: Ինչ ես կարծում, քեզ կամ մնացածին դուր կգա իմ առաջարկած մեթոդը?
Մեկ էլ որպես խնդրանք. եկեք հրաժարվենք բանավեճի հետեւյալ ֆորմատից՝
Statement:
- պավլիկենց արածը ահաբեկչություն էր

Answer:
- հա ինչ կա որ, սերժենք/սաշինկենք/խերժենք էլ ամեն օր սպանում/թալանում/արտագաղթեցնում են:

Ձեր բերած փաստարկը (տես վերեւի գրածս) չի դարձնում պավլիկենց ահաբեկչությունը սուրբ քայլ: Ես գիտեմ, որ սերժենք/սաշինկենք/խերժենք էլ ամեն օր սպանում/թալանում/արտագաղթեցնում են, ես էլ եմ դա դատապարտում, հարցը էստեղ պավլիկենց արած քայլի գնահատականն է:

----------


## Overdose

> Թե ինչ պետություն կլինի դրանից հետո, ժամանակը ցույց կտա


Բա որ ավելի վատը լինի? Բա որ սարսափելի բան ստացվի?
Հիմա նայի եղբայր, դու սովորական քաղաքացուն առաջարկում ես հետեւյալը՝ 
- արի ես փոխեմ քո եղած պետությունը, 
- ես կպատժեմ սերժիկ/սաշիկին
- թե հետո ինչ կլինի- չգիտեմ, կարող ա լավ լինի, կարող ա վատ լինի:

Հիմա քաղաքացին թե ինչու պիտի ընտրի քո առաջարկած տարբերակը, Աստված կիմանա: Մենակ սերժիկ/սաշիկ տփելն ու սպանելը բավարար հիմքեր չեն նոր պետություն ստեղծելու համար:
Իրականում հենց դրա համար էլ տապալվեցին Սասնա Ծռերը: Որովհետեւ բացի էպատաժային արարքներ թույլ տալուց, մի հատ խելքը գլխին ծրագիր չներկայացրեցին, թե ինչ են ուզում անեն անհնար հաղթանակից հետո: Ես կարդում ու կարդում էի իրանց ասածները, գրածները եւ ելույթները: Ես մեկա չկարողացա հասկանալ, թե էդ մարդիկ ինչ են ուզում, ոնց են պատկերացնում երկրի ապագան, ինչ են անելու, որ ավելի լավ որակի պետություն ունենանք: Ես մի պահ ենթադրեցի որ իրանք հաղթել են: Ու հասկացա, որ ոչինչ չի փոխվի: Գեներալ Մանվելին ու Սեյրանին կփոխարինեն Պավլիկն ու Արայիկը, Շարմազանով Էձիկին կփոխարինի Վարուժան Ավետիսյանը, Րաֆֆիին էլ կփոխարինի Ալեք Ենիգոմշյանը: Ասածս ինչ ա, ընդամենը մարդիկ էին փոխվելու, համակարգը չէր փոխվելու: Ասեմ ինչի? Որովհետեւ թե պավլիկենք, թե սերժենք լուսնից չեն ընկել Հայաստանի վրա, երկուսին էլ նույն ժողովուրդն ա ծնել, երկուսն էլ նույն կամ գրեթե նույն միջավայրում են մեծացել, երկուսն էլ նույն կերպ կպահեն իրենց եթե լինեին իշխանության մեջ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա որ ավելի վատը լինի? Բա որ սարսափելի բան ստացվի?
> Հիմա նայի եղբայր, դու սովորական քաղաքացուն առաջարկում ես հետեւյալը՝ 
> - արի ես փոխեմ քո եղած պետությունը, 
> - ես կպատժեմ սերժիկ/սաշիկին
> - թե հետո ինչ կլինի- չգիտեմ, կարող ա լավ լինի, կարող ա վատ լինի:
> 
> Հիմա քաղաքացին թե ինչու պիտի ընտրի քո առաջարկած տարբերակը, Աստված կիմանա: Մենակ սերժիկ/սաշիկ տփելն ու սպանելը բավարար հիմքեր չեն նոր պետություն ստեղծելու համար:
> Իրականում հենց դրա համար էլ տապալվեցին Սասնա Ծռերը: Որովհետեւ բացի էպատաժային արարքներ թույլ տալուց, մի հատ խելքը գլխին ծրագիր չներկայացրեցին, թե ինչ են ուզում անեն անհնար հաղթանակից հետո: Ես կարդում ու կարդում էի իրանց ասածները, գրածները եւ ելույթները: Ես մեկա չկարողացա հասկանալ, թե էդ մարդիկ ինչ են ուզում, ոնց են պատկերացնում երկրի ապագան, ինչ են անելու, որ ավելի լավ որակի պետություն ունենանք: Ես մի պահ ենթադրեցի որ իրանք հաղթել են: Ու հասկացա, որ ոչինչ չի փոխվի: Գեներալ Մանվելին ու Սեյրանին կփոխարինեն Պավլիկն ու Արայիկը, Շարմազանով Էձիկին կփոխարինի Վարուժան Ավետիսյանը, Րաֆֆիին էլ կփոխարինի Ալեք Ենիգոմշյանը: Ասածս ինչ ա, ընդամենը մարդիկ էին փոխվելու, համակարգը չէր փոխվելու: Ասեմ ինչի? Որովհետեւ թե պավլիկենք, թե սերժենք լուսնից չեն ընկել Հայաստանի վրա, երկուսին էլ նույն ժողովուրդն ա ծնել, երկուսն էլ նույն կամ գրեթե նույն միջավայրում են մեծացել, երկուսն էլ նույն կերպ կպահեն իրենց եթե լինեին իշխանության մեջ:


Իրականում համաձայն եմ, որ Պավլիկենց լուրջ թերություններից էր կոնկրետ ծրագիր չունենալը: Իրանք էլ չէին հասկանում՝ ինչ էին ուզում, պահանջները րոպեն մեկ փոխվում էին: Բայց իրանց արած քայլը ցույց ա տալիս էն անհույս վիճակը, որ արդեն ոչ մի բան չի մնացել փորձելու դրանց դեմ, մնում ա զենք բարձրացնել: Չի բացառվում, որ եթե Սերժիկենք հրաժարական տային, երկիրը հայտնվեր ավելի խորը ճգնաժամի մեջ: Բայց Պավլիկենց արարքն ու էդքան մեծ աջակցություն ունենալը ցույց ա տալիս, թե ուր ենք հասել, ոչ թե ուր ենք գնում: Ու նաև մի բանում եմ վստահ. անգամ եթե Սերժը հրաժարական տար, Պավլիկենք իշխանության չէին գալու, իրանց ուզածն աթոռը չէր: Իրանք էլ սաղիս պես մինչև վերջ զզված առանց նույնիսկ կոնկրետ ծրագիր մշակելու վեր են կացել, ՊՊԾ-ն գրավել:

----------

Աթեիստ (04.08.2016), Գաղթական (05.08.2016), Շինարար (04.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Իրականում համաձայն եմ, որ Պավլիկենց լուրջ թերություններից էր կոնկրետ ծրագիր չունենալը: Իրանք էլ չէին հասկանում՝ ինչ էին ուզում, պահանջները րոպեն մեկ փոխվում էին: Բայց իրանց արած քայլը ցույց ա տալիս էն անհույս վիճակը, որ արդեն ոչ մի բան չի մնացել փորձելու դրանց դեմ, մնում ա զենք բարձրացնել: Չի բացառվում, որ եթե Սերժիկենք հրաժարական տային, երկիրը հայտնվեր ավելի խորը ճգնաժամի մեջ: Բայց Պավլիկենց արարքն ու էդքան մեծ աջակցություն ունենալը ցույց ա տալիս, թե ուր ենք հասել, ոչ թե ուր ենք գնում: Ու նաև մի բանում եմ վստահ. անգամ եթե Սերժը հրաժարական տար, Պավլիկենք իշխանության չէին գալու, իրանց ուզածն աթոռը չէր: Իրանք էլ սաղիս պես մինչև վերջ զզված առանց նույնիսկ կոնկրետ ծրագիր մշակելու վեր են կացել, ՊՊԾ-ն գրավել:


Ես էլ էդ եմ ասում: Լիքը մարդիկ չեն ուզում հայտնի վատը փոխարինեն անորոշ անհայտությամբ: 
Վ պրինցիպե, եթե պավլիկենց թիմում լինեին ընտրված մարդիկ (չեմ ուզում պրիզնատ գամ, բայց Վարուժան Ավետիսյանը մեջների ամենահամակրելի մարդն էր, չնայաց ստելու/փչելու նկատմամբ սիրուն), ու հասարակ քաղաքացիները տեսնեին, որ դրանք իսկապես Սասնա Ծռեր են, այսինքն մարդիկ, որոնց կարելի ա վստահել պետության ղեկը ու հանգիստ լինել երկրի համար, ապա էդ դեպքում պավլիկենց աջակիցները կլինեին առնվազն մի 50 անգամ ավելի շատ: Ես անձամբ կողմ կլինեի, որ էդ մարդիկ հասնեն ինչ որ մի բանի:

Ի դեպ, ինչու ես վստահ, որ պավլիկենք իշխանության չէին գա? բացի էմոցիաներից ու անձնական սիմպատիայից, էլ ինչով ա հիմնավորվում քո էդ համոզմունքը?

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ես խերժիկ սերժիկների կողմնակիցը չեմ, ինձ իրանք չեն հետաքրքրում: Ինձ կոնկրետ հետաքրքրում ա ահաբեկիչների արած քայլը եւ միայն էդ քայլը:
> Դե եթե ձեր կողմնակիցները էս տիպի ահաբեկչության կողմնակիցներ են, արի ես էլ ուրիշ հետաքրքրաշարժ մեթոդ կիրառեմ՝ ասենք սիբիրյան խոցի մանրեների տարածում, կամ էլ ասենք միջուկային «կեղտոտ» ռումբ պայթեցնեմ: Ինչ կա որ, բոլորս օգտվենք մեր՝ երկրի վրա էքսպերիմենտ անելու արդար իրավունքից: Ինչ ես կարծում, քեզ կամ մնացածին դուր կգա իմ առաջարկած մեթոդը?
> Մեկ էլ որպես խնդրանք. եկեք հրաժարվենք բանավեճի հետեւյալ ֆորմատից՝
> Statement:
> - պավլիկենց արածը ահաբեկչություն էր
> 
> Answer:
> - հա ինչ կա որ, սերժենք/սաշինկենք/խերժենք էլ ամեն օր սպանում/թալանում/արտագաղթեցնում են:
> 
> Ձեր բերած փաստարկը (տես վերեւի գրածս) չի դարձնում պավլիկենց ահաբեկչությունը սուրբ քայլ: Ես գիտեմ, որ սերժենք/սաշինկենք/խերժենք էլ ամեն օր սպանում/թալանում/արտագաղթեցնում են, ես էլ եմ դա դատապարտում, հարցը էստեղ պավլիկենց արած քայլի գնահատականն է:


Ես արձագանքել եմ էքսպերիմենտ անելուդ գրառմանը ու փորձել հասկացնել, որ առաջին հերթին պետք է բողոքել սերժիկենց էքսպերիմենտների դեմ։ Մի անգամ չի որ գրել եմ, որ իմքս դեմ էմ Պավլիկենց տարբերակին։ Բայց ինչքան էլ վատ բան արած լինեն, իրանց երկրին տված վնասն անհամեմատելի ա սերժիկի վարչախմբի տված վնասներին։ Էդ թվում նույն էս օրերին ոստիկանության բռնություններն ավելի վբաս տվեցին, քան Պավլիկենց արածը։ Իսկ դու, գոնե իմ տպավորությամբ, միշտ ակտիվանում ես որևէ տեսակի ընդդիմության որևէ տեսակի ակտիվության ժամանակ ու քննադատում էդ ընդդիմությանն ու էդ ակտիվությունը։ Ու չնայած միշտ ասում ես, որ սերժիկենց արածները չես պաշտպանում, բայց գոնե իմ տպավորությամբ չես էլ քննադատում։



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

S.L.V. (04.08.2016), Աթեիստ (04.08.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ էդ եմ ասում: Լիքը մարդիկ չեն ուզում հայտնի վատը փոխարինեն անորոշ անհայտությամբ: 
> Վ պրինցիպե, եթե պավլիկենց թիմում լինեին ընտրված մարդիկ (չեմ ուզում պրիզնատ գամ, բայց Վարուժան Ավետիսյանը մեջների ամենահամակրելի մարդն էր, չնայաց ստելու/փչելու նկատմամբ սիրուն), ու հասարակ քաղաքացիները տեսնեին, որ դրանք իսկապես Սասնա Ծռեր են, այսինքն մարդիկ, որոնց կարելի ա վստահել պետության ղեկը ու հանգիստ լինել երկրի համար, ապա էդ դեպքում պավլիկենց աջակիցները կլինեին առնվազն մի 50 անգամ ավելի շատ: Ես անձամբ կողմ կլինեի, որ էդ մարդիկ հասնեն ինչ որ մի բանի:
> 
> Ի դեպ, ինչու ես վստահ, որ պավլիկենք իշխանության չէին գա? բացի էմոցիաներից ու անձնական սիմպատիայից, էլ ինչով ա հիմնավորվում քո էդ համոզմունքը?


Այսինքն, եթե թիմում վստահելի մարդիկ լինեին, էլ ահաբեկչություն չէ՞ր լինի:  :Think: 

Վստահ եմ, որ իշխանության չէին գա, որտև իրանք էլ չգիտեին՝ ինչ էին ուզում: Օրը մեջ պահանջ էին փոխում. մեկ Սեֆիլյանին ազատ արձակել, մեկ Սերժի հրաժարական, մեկ էրկուսն իրար հետ: Հետո, իրանց տարածած հայտարարությունների մեջ իշխանության գալու նույնիսկ ենթատեքստ չկար: Իրանք չգիտեին՝ ՊՊԾ-ն գրավելուց հետո ինչ ա լինելու: Ու դիվանագիտությունից էլ լրիվ զուրկ էին: Թե մտքներին իշխանության գալ լիներ, Նիկոլին փըշտ չէին անի, դա սխալ դիվանագիտական քայլ էր: 

Ու ընդհանրապես, անկեղծ ասած զզվել եմ քաղաքակության մեջ լավ մարդ ա-վատ մարդ ա սկզբունքով կողմնորոշվելուց: Ոչ մեկն էլ հրեշտակ չի ու պիտի շանս ունենա քաղաքականության մեջ մտնելու կամ մնալու, եթե, իհարկե, ակնհայտ հանցավոր քաղաքական անցյալ չունի, ոնց որ, օրինակ, նույն Սերժիկը: Ժամանակն ա, որ սկսենք գաղափարական քաղաքականությամբ առաջնորդվել, այսինքն՝ ես էս մարդուն/կուսակցությանն ընտրում եմ, որտև ինքը իմ շահերն ա ներկայացնում, ոչ թե որտև ինքը լավ մարդ ա, ժողովրդի մասին կմտածի:

----------

Գաղթական (05.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Ես արձագանքել եմ էքսպերիմենտ անելուդ գրառմանը ու փորձել հասկացնել, որ առաջին հերթին պետք է բողոքել սերժիկենց էքսպերիմենտների դեմ։ Մի անգամ չի որ գրել եմ, որ իմքս դեմ էմ Պավլիկենց տարբերակին։ Բայց ինչքան էլ վատ բան արած լինեն, իրանց երկրին տված վնասն անհամեմատելի ա սերժիկի վարչախմբի տված վնասներին։ Էդ թվում նույն էս օրերին ոստիկանության բռնություններն ավելի վբաս տվեցին, քան Պավլիկենց արածը։ Իսկ դու, գոնե իմ տպավորությամբ, միշտ ակտիվանում ես որևէ տեսակի ընդդիմության որևէ տեսակի ակտիվության ժամանակ ու քննադատում էդ ընդդիմությանն ու էդ ակտիվությունը։ Ու չնայած միշտ ասում ես, որ սերժիկենց արածները չես պաշտպանում, բայց գոնե իմ տպավորությամբ չես էլ գնահատում։
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Եղբայր, էն որ ես քեզ հավասար սերժիկ, խերժիկ, սաշիկ շաշիկ չեմ ասում, չի նշանակում, որ ես կողմ եմ իրանց արածներին ու իրանց ընդհանրապես: Հիմա խոսքը գնում ա պավլիկենց արածի մասին ու ես խոսում եմ պավլիկենց արածներից: Եթե սերժիկ/սաշիկներից պիտի խոսեինք, թեմայի վերնագիրը փոխենք, դնենք ասենք «սերժիկի/սաշիկի արածների հետեւանքով զինված բունտ երեւանում»: Այ էդտեղից պարզ կլիներ թեմայի ուղղվածությունը, ես էլ հաշվի կառնեի էդ ուղղվածությունը:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ակտիվանալուն, ապա վա՞տ ա, որ ձեր միատարր միջավայրում քլնգելու օբյեկտ եք ունենում :Jpit:   գոնե մեկը կա, ով ձեր կարծիքին հակառակ բան ա ասում  :Cool:

----------


## Overdose

Ի դեպ վատ նյութ չի, կարդացեք գնահատեք:

http://voskanapat.info/?p=16742&l=ru

Նախօրոք ասեմ, որ նախորդ նյութի նման ցինիկ ու թիթեռնիկ էշություն չի, լուրջ նյու թ, մտածելու տեղ ա տալիսԼ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլի սկսվե՞լ են կապիկությունները: Մոտս դեժավյու ա, սենց բաներ ոնց որ մի քանի ամիս առաջ էլ էղան:

----------


## Chuk

Մի փոքր հստակեցնեմ տեսակետս։ Կարծում եմ, որ զուտ օրենքի տեսակետից եղածը հանգիստ կարելի ա որակել որպես ահաբեկչություն։ Թե ինչ կորոշի դատարանն, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, ես մեր դատարաններին, հատկապես քաղաքական թեմաներում, չեմ վստահում։

Բայց տվյալ իրավիճակում ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում ա ոչ թե տղերքի արածը, այլ էն, ինչը իրանց բերեց էդ քայլին։ Որտև ոչ մեկի համար էլ գաղտնիք չի, որ հանրության մեջ օրեցօր ավելի էր հասունանում «սրանց դեմ մենակ զենքով կլինի պայքարել» տարբերակը։ Լավ օրի՞ց ա։ Չէ։

Գրեթե զրոյական ռեյտինգով վարչախումբը «հաղթում» ա բոլոր ընտրություններում, բողոքի ալիքները խեղդվում են ուժով, բռնություններով, ռեպրեսիաներով, կալանավորումներով, սպանություններով, տնտեսական ռեկետներով, ընդդիմադիրներին վարչական ռեսուրսներով չեզոքացնելով, առնելով, մեջտեղից վերացնելով։ Աղքատությունն աճում ա, մոնոպոլիաները շատանում են, առաջին և ոչ առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքներն ու ծառայությունները թանկանում են, ժողովրդի ընդվզման փորձերը լռեցվում են վերևում նկարագրված ձևերով, չի արվում որևէ իրական ընդառաջ քայլ։ Ազնիվ կոչվելուն արժանիները պիտակվում են, մտավորականներին ստոջացնում են, գիտնականներին դարձնում կամակատար կամ իզգոյ։ 

Ու էս շատ մեղմ նկարագրած ահավոր վիճակը մեղմելու ոչ մի քայլ, բացի նպաստավորների նպաստը ցուցադրական 1000 դրամով բարձրացնելու խեղկատակություններին։ Պարզ չէ՞ր, որ մի օր մեկի համբերությունը հատելու ա ու շատերի մտածածը, որ մենակ զենքով հարց կլուծվի, փորձի իրականություն դարձնել։ Ո՞վ էր միակ ուժը, որ կարող էր դա կանխել։ Միայն իշխանությունը, նորմալ քայլեր կատարելով։ Բայց չէր անում։ Արդյունքում վերջին 1 տարում ԱԱԾն արդեն երկու խումբ ա ձերբակալել, որոնք ըստ իրանց զինված հեղաշրջում են ուզել անել, երրորդն էլ փորձել ա անել։ Չորրորդն ու հինգերորդն էլ, եթե սենց շարունակվի, դեռ կփորձեն անել։

Հասարակությունն էլ մեծ մասամբ տղերքի նկատմամբ հարգանքով ու համակրանքով ա լցվել, որտև բոլորն էլ վերևում գրածս պատկերացնում են ու տղերքի արածը նայում են ոչ թե քրեական օրենսգրքի դիտանկյունից, այլ իրենց, իրենց կյանքի, իշխանության վարքի ու սա ընկալում են որպես իշխանություններից աղատվելու, ըստ այդմ երկիրը փրկելու փորձ։ 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

John (04.08.2016), Գաղթական (05.08.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եղբայր, էն որ ես քեզ հավասար սերժիկ, խերժիկ, սաշիկ շաշիկ չեմ ասում, չի նշանակում, որ ես կողմ եմ իրանց արածներին ու իրանց ընդհանրապես: Հիմա խոսքը գնում ա պավլիկենց արածի մասին ու ես խոսում եմ պավլիկենց արածներից: Եթե սերժիկ/սաշիկներից պիտի խոսեինք, թեմայի վերնագիրը փոխենք, դնենք ասենք «սերժիկի/սաշիկի արածների հետեւանքով զինված բունտ երեւանում»: Այ էդտեղից պարզ կլիներ թեմայի ուղղվածությունը, ես էլ հաշվի կառնեի էդ ուղղվածությունը:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ակտիվանալուն, ապա վա՞տ ա, որ ձեր միատարր միջավայրում քլնգելու օբյեկտ եք ունենում  գոնե մեկը կա, ով ձեր կարծիքին հակառակ բան ա ասում


Թեման քննարկում ա զինված ապստամբությունը։ Ոչ թե ահաբեկչությունը, այսինքն ժողովրդի դեմ կատարված ինչ որ բան, այլ հենց ապստամբություն, այսինքն իշխանության դեմ ոտնձգություն։
Ու հետևաբար պետք ա քննարկել, թե ինչն ա մարդկանց ստիպել գնալ էդ քայլին։
Ու մեկ էլ, հոպ, պարզվում ա, որ հենց էդ խեռժիկ, շաշիկ, լֆիկ, դոդիկ ու նմաններ։
Ու դրա համար էլ ծռերն էդքան մեծ համակիրների բանակ ունեին ժողովրդի մեծ։

Կարճ ասած, եթե քննում ես, ուրեմն պտի պատճառներն էլ քննես։

----------

Chuk (05.08.2016), John (04.08.2016), S.L.V. (04.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ապեր, ես խերժիկ սերժիկների կողմնակիցը չեմ, ինձ իրանք չեն հետաքրքրում: Ինձ կոնկրետ հետաքրքրում ա ահաբեկիչների արած քայլը եւ միայն էդ քայլը:
> Դե եթե ձեր կողմնակիցները էս տիպի ահաբեկչության կողմնակիցներ են, արի ես էլ ուրիշ հետաքրքրաշարժ մեթոդ կիրառեմ՝ ասենք սիբիրյան խոցի մանրեների տարածում, կամ էլ ասենք միջուկային «կեղտոտ» ռումբ պայթեցնեմ: Ինչ կա որ, բոլորս օգտվենք մեր՝ երկրի վրա էքսպերիմենտ անելու արդար իրավունքից: Ինչ ես կարծում, քեզ կամ մնացածին դուր կգա իմ առաջարկած մեթոդը?
> Մեկ էլ որպես խնդրանք. եկեք հրաժարվենք բանավեճի հետեւյալ ֆորմատից՝
> Statement:
> - պավլիկենց արածը ահաբեկչություն էր
> 
> Answer:
> - հա ինչ կա որ, սերժենք/սաշինկենք/խերժենք էլ ամեն օր սպանում/թալանում/արտագաղթեցնում են:
> 
> Ձեր բերած փաստարկը (տես վերեւի գրածս) չի դարձնում պավլիկենց ահաբեկչությունը սուրբ քայլ: Ես գիտեմ, որ սերժենք/սաշինկենք/խերժենք էլ ամեն օր սպանում/թալանում/արտագաղթեցնում են, ես էլ եմ դա դատապարտում, հարցը էստեղ պավլիկենց արած քայլի գնահատականն է:


Ապեր, հենց էտա հարցը, որ դու ընդամենը դատապարտում ես: Քեզ կարողա ձեռքա տալիս դրանով սահմանափակվելը, մեզ ոչ:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Բա որ ավելի վատը լինի? Բա որ սարսափելի բան ստացվի?
> Հիմա նայի եղբայր, դու սովորական քաղաքացուն առաջարկում ես հետեւյալը՝ 
> - արի ես փոխեմ քո եղած պետությունը, 
> - ես կպատժեմ սերժիկ/սաշիկին
> - թե հետո ինչ կլինի- չգիտեմ, կարող ա լավ լինի, կարող ա վատ լինի:
> 
> Հիմա քաղաքացին թե ինչու պիտի ընտրի քո առաջարկած տարբերակը, Աստված կիմանա: Մենակ սերժիկ/սաշիկ տփելն ու սպանելը բավարար հիմքեր չեն նոր պետություն ստեղծելու համար:
> Իրականում հենց դրա համար էլ տապալվեցին Սասնա Ծռերը: Որովհետեւ բացի էպատաժային արարքներ թույլ տալուց, մի հատ խելքը գլխին ծրագիր չներկայացրեցին, թե ինչ են ուզում անեն անհնար հաղթանակից հետո: Ես կարդում ու կարդում էի իրանց ասածները, գրածները եւ ելույթները: Ես մեկա չկարողացա հասկանալ, թե էդ մարդիկ ինչ են ուզում, ոնց են պատկերացնում երկրի ապագան, ինչ են անելու, որ ավելի լավ որակի պետություն ունենանք: Ես մի պահ ենթադրեցի որ իրանք հաղթել են: Ու հասկացա, որ ոչինչ չի փոխվի: Գեներալ Մանվելին ու Սեյրանին կփոխարինեն Պավլիկն ու Արայիկը, Շարմազանով Էձիկին կփոխարինի Վարուժան Ավետիսյանը, Րաֆֆիին էլ կփոխարինի Ալեք Ենիգոմշյանը: Ասածս ինչ ա, ընդամենը մարդիկ էին փոխվելու, համակարգը չէր փոխվելու: Ասեմ ինչի? Որովհետեւ թե պավլիկենք, թե սերժենք լուսնից չեն ընկել Հայաստանի վրա, երկուսին էլ նույն ժողովուրդն ա ծնել, երկուսն էլ նույն կամ գրեթե նույն միջավայրում են մեծացել, երկուսն էլ նույն կերպ կպահեն իրենց եթե լինեին իշխանության մեջ:


Խի հիմա սարսափելի չի? Սրանից վատ էլ ուր? Մի մասը սովածա, մի մասը փախնումա, մի շատ նեղ զանգված էլ գռփումա ու արյունով ազատագրված հողերա հետ տալի: 

Մարդուն բուժելու համար նախ մաքրում են վիրուսից, հետո նոր վերականգնողական աշխատանքներ տանում: Պետությունն էլ մի հատ մեծ համակարգա: Էստեղ էլ են նույն սկզբունքները գործում: Անգամ եթե չգիտես ոնց ես վերականգնելու, մի բան փաստա, որ պետքա վիրուսից մաքրել:

----------

John (04.08.2016), Գաղթական (05.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

Հավատա, իրանց բոլթին չի, դու իրանց քննադատում ես, թե ոչ: Սերժոն էսօրվա դրությամբ հողերա ուզում հանձնի իր աթոռը պահելու համար: Նման մարդը վաղը մյուս օր ամբողջ Հայաստանը կարողա նույն պատճառով հանձնել բ**ի տղա թուրքերին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Գիտես, քո խոսքում դեռ մենակ էմոցիաներ եմ տեսնում, ու ուզում եմ հասկանամ հետեւյալը: Դու ոստիկան գերեվարելուց ու սպանելուց հետո ենթադրենք ստեղծեցիր պետություն: Դու ոնց ես կարողանալու էդ երկրում օրենք պաշտպանել, եթե ինքդ խախտում ես օրենքը: Ավելի ռացիոնալ չէր լինի պատասխանել, ես ոստիկանին չեմ սպանի, որովհետեւ ուզում եմ ստեղծել օրենքի երկիր, որտեղ ամեն մեկը պատասխան կտա օրենքի առաջ, այլ ոչ թե Լինչի դատաստանի կենթարկվի: Քո ասելով ստացվում ա, որ օրինակ, սպանված ոստիկանների հարազատները լիովին իրավունք ունեն գերի վերցնել ու սպանել ահաբեկիչներին: Թե քո ասածը մենակ քո կողմից ա գործելու? Պետությունը հենց դրանով ա պետություն, որ թույլ չտվեց սամասուդ, այլ բերեց ահաբեկիչներին դատարան: Հարցս նորից տամ՝ քո ստեղծած պետությունը ինչով ա լավը լինելու հիմիկվանից, եթե դու նորից սպանելու ես ու գերի վերցնելու հանուն քո պատկերացրած արդարության:


Առաջին հայացքից իբր տրամաբանական բան ես ասում, բայց իրականում հենց քո ասածն ա էմոցիոնալ ու առանց ռացիոնալիզմի: Մեր իրականությունը հետևյալն է՝ ունենք հանցագործ և անպատիժ իշխանություններ իրենց հետ համագործակցող ոստիկանությունով, դատախազությունով, դատարաններով (կարող ա՞ ասես տենց չի): Այսինքն գործ ունենք կազմակերպված հանցագործության հետ ու այն մարմինները, որոնք սահմանադրությամբ ու օրենսդրությամբ լիազորված են և պատասխանատու են երկրում կարգն ու օրենքը պաշտպանելու, իրականում համագործակցում են հանցագործների հետ: Նման դեպքերում ժողովուրդը այլ ելք քան ինքնապաշտպանությունը, չունի: Հանցագործ իշխանությունները իրենք տեղով մեր պետության շահերին անմիջապես սպառնացող վտանգ են ներկայացնում, մասնավորապես կեղծված ընտրությունները արդեն վտանգ են, որովհետև ընտրություններ կեղծողը ժողովդրի շահերը և այն պետության շահերը՝ որտեղ ապրում է այդ ժողովուրդը, չի կարող ներկայացնել: Էսօրվա իրականությունը՝ թուլացող տնտեսությունը, թուլացած բանակը, մեր անհիմն զոհերը («պաշտոնապես» հայտարարված «նշանակություն չունեցող» հողերի համար), Ղարաբաղի հարցում ծածուկ ու ոչ թափանցիկ բանակցությունները, մասսայական թալանն ու կոռուպցիան, ժողովդրի անպաշտպան ծեծը ոստիկանության կողմից և այլն, դրանք ապացույց են և հետևանք ապօրինի իշխանությունների: Ուստի, այս իշխանությունների դեմ կատարվող *ցանկացած*, ներառյալ զինված գործողություն արդարացվում է որպես անհրաժեշտ ինքնապաշտպանություն, և եթե նույնսիկ ՀՀ սահմանադրությունը կամ օրենսգիրքը չեն նախատեսում ինքնապաշտպանություն, մեկ է, դա բնական ու անխուսափելի գոյապայքար է, որը եթե այլ միջամտություն չլինի, աստիճանաբար սրվելու է ու հնարավոր է վերածվի հումանիտար աղետի: Իրականում մեր իհարկե միջակ ու թերություններով լի քրեական օրենսգիրքը նախատեսում է ասվածին առնչվող հոդվածներ, օրինակ՝

_Հոդված 42. Անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանությունը

1. Հանցագործություն չի համարվում այն գործողությունը, որը կատարվել է անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության վիճակում, այսինքն՝ պաշտպանվողի կամ մեկ այլ անձի կյանքը, առողջությունը եւ իրավունքները, հասարակության կամ պետության շահերը հանրության համար վտանգավոր ոտնձգությունից կամ դրա իրական սպառնալիքից՝ ոտնձգություն կատարողին վնաս պատճառելու միջոցով պաշտպանելիս, եթե թույլ չի տրվել անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության սահմանազանցում:

2. Անձի կյանքի համար վտանգավոր բռնության կամ այդպիսի բռնության իրական սպառնալիքով զուգորդված ոտնձգությունից պաշտպանվելիս կարող է պատճառվել ցանկացած վնաս, այդ թվում՝ մահ:

3. Անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության իրավունքն անձին է պատկանում՝ անկախ ոտնձգությունից խուսափելու կամ այլ անձանց կամ պետական մարմինների օգնությանը դիմելու հնարավորությունից, ինչպես նաեւ անկախ անձի մասնագիտական կամ այլ հատուկ պատրաստվածությունից եւ պաշտոնեական դիրքից:

4. Անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության սահմանազանցում են համարվում դիտավորյալ այն գործողությունները, որոնք, պաշտպանվողի համար ակնհայտ, չեն համապատասխանում ոտնձգության բնույթին եւ վտանգավորությանը:

5. Անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության սահմանազանցում չի համարվում եւ քրեական պատասխանատվության չի հանգեցնում զենքի կամ ցանկացած այլ միջոցների կամ առարկաների գործադրումը զինված անձի հարձակումից կամ անձանց խմբի հարձակումից պաշտպանվելու համար, ինչպես նաեւ ապօրինաբար եւ բռնությամբ բնակարան կամ այլ շինություն ներխուժելը կանխելու համար` անկախ ոտնձգողին պատճառած վնասի ծանրությունից:

Հոդված 44. Ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտությունը

1. Հանցագործություն չի համարվում քրեական օրենքով պաշտպանվող շահերին վնաս պատճառելը ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտության վիճակում, այսինքն՝ տվյալ անձի կամ այլ անձանց կյանքին, առողջությանը, իրավունքներին եւ օրինական շահերին, հասարակության կամ պետության շահերին անմիջականորեն սպառնացող վտանգը վերացնելու համար, եթե այդ վտանգը չէր կարելի վերացնել այլ միջոցներով, եւ թույլ չի տրվել ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտության սահմանների անցում:

2. Ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտության սահմանազանցում է համարվում դիտավորությամբ այնպիսի վնաս պատճառելը, որն ակնհայտորեն չի համապատասխանում սպառնացող վտանգի բնույթին ու աստիճանին եւ վտանգը վերացնելու հանգամանքներին, եթե օրենքով պաշտպանվող շահերին պատճառվել է կանխված վնասի համեմատությամբ հավասար կամ ավելի մեծ վնաս:_


Հետևաբար՝ «ես ոստիկանին չեմ սպանի, որովհետեւ ուզում եմ ստեղծել օրենքի երկիր» ռացիոնալիզմի հետ կապ չունեցող արտահայտություն է, կարող է այնպիսի իրադրություն լինել, որ օրենքի երկիր ստեղծելու համար հենց հարկավոր է «սպանել ոստիկանին» (վերացական կամ գործնական իմաստներով):
Էսօրվա դեմոկրատական երկրների մեծ մասը այդպիսի դառել են միայն բռնապետերին կամ գողերին ու ավազակներին ֆիզիկապես ոչնչացնելով: Հա, եթե հնարավորություն կա, ապա մարդկային է պետական հանցագործներին դատել նորմալ դատավարությամբ ու ուղարկել բանտ, ուղղակի որոշ դեպքերում դրա հնարավորությունը չկա:

----------

John (04.08.2016), S.L.V. (05.08.2016), Աթեիստ (04.08.2016), Գաղթական (05.08.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ



----------

Գաղթական (07.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Այսինքն, եթե թիմում վստահելի մարդիկ լինեին, էլ ահաբեկչություն չէ՞ր լինի:


Իհարկե կլիներ: Փաստը մնում է փաստ, անկախ ենթատեքստից: Ես ուզում էի ասել, որ եթե նրանց թիմում ընտրյալներ լինեին,հանրային աջակցությունն ավելի մեծ կլիներ:

----------


## Overdose

> Մի փոքր հստակեցնեմ տեսակետս։ Կարծում եմ, որ զուտ օրենքի տեսակետից եղածը հանգիստ կարելի ա որակել որպես ահաբեկչություն։ Թե ինչ կորոշի դատարանն, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, ես մեր դատարաններին, հատկապես քաղաքական թեմաներում, չեմ վստահում։
> 
> Բայց տվյալ իրավիճակում ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում ա ոչ թե տղերքի արածը, այլ էն, ինչը իրանց բերեց էդ քայլին։ Որտև ոչ մեկի համար էլ գաղտնիք չի, որ հանրության մեջ օրեցօր ավելի էր հասունանում «սրանց դեմ մենակ զենքով կլինի պայքարել» տարբերակը։ Լավ օրի՞ց ա։ Չէ։
> 
> Գրեթե զրոյական ռեյտինգով վարչախումբը «հաղթում» ա բոլոր ընտրություններում, բողոքի ալիքները խեղդվում են ուժով, բռնություններով, ռեպրեսիաներով, կալանավորումներով, սպանություններով, տնտեսական ռեկետներով, ընդդիմադիրներին վարչական ռեսուրսներով չեզոքացնելով, առնելով, մեջտեղից վերացնելով։ Աղքատությունն աճում ա, մոնոպոլիաները շատանում են, առաջին և ոչ առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքներն ու ծառայությունները թանկանում են, ժողովրդի ընդվզման փորձերը լռեցվում են վերևում նկարագրված ձևերով, չի արվում որևէ իրական ընդառաջ քայլ։ Ազնիվ կոչվելուն արժանիները պիտակվում են, մտավորականներին ստոջացնում են, գիտնականներին դարձնում կամակատար կամ իզգոյ։ 
> 
> Ու էս շատ մեղմ նկարագրած ահավոր վիճակը մեղմելու ոչ մի քայլ, բացի նպաստավորների նպաստը ցուցադրական 1000 դրամով բարձրացնելու խեղկատակություններին։ Պարզ չէ՞ր, որ մի օր մեկի համբերությունը հատելու ա ու շատերի մտածածը, որ մենակ զենքով հարց կլուծվի, փորձի իրականություն դարձնել։ Ո՞վ էր միակ ուժը, որ կարող էր դա կանխել։ Միայն իշխանությունը, նորմալ քայլեր կատարելով։ Բայց չէր անում։ Արդյունքում վերջին 1 տարում ԱԱԾն արդեն երկու խումբ ա ձերբակալել, որոնք ըստ իրանց զինված հեղաշրջում են ուզել անել, երրորդն էլ փորձել ա անել։ Չորրորդն ու հինգերորդն էլ, եթե սենց շարունակվի, դեռ կփորձեն անել։
> 
> Հասարակությունն էլ մեծ մասամբ տղերքի նկատմամբ հարգանքով ու համակրանքով ա լցվել, որտև բոլորն էլ վերևում գրածս պատկերացնում են ու տղերքի արածը նայում են ոչ թե քրեական օրենսգրքի դիտանկյունից, այլ իրենց, իրենց կյանքի, իշխանության վարքի ու սա ընկալում են որպես իշխանություններից աղատվելու, ըստ այդմ երկիրը փրկելու փորձ։ 
> ...


Որոշ վերապահումներով գրածիդ հետ համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Overdose

> Խի հիմա սարսափելի չի? Սրանից վատ էլ ուր? Մի մասը սովածա, մի մասը փախնումա, մի շատ նեղ զանգված էլ գռփումա ու արյունով ազատագրված հողերա հետ տալի: 
> 
> Մարդուն բուժելու համար նախ մաքրում են վիրուսից, հետո նոր վերականգնողական աշխատանքներ տանում: Պետությունն էլ մի հատ մեծ համակարգա: Էստեղ էլ են նույն սկզբունքները գործում: Անգամ եթե չգիտես ոնց ես վերականգնելու, մի բան փաստա, որ պետքա վիրուսից մաքրել:


Վատից վատը միշտ էլ կգտնվի եղբայր: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա վիրուսին, ապա համաձայն եմ, պետք ա մաքրել: Բայց արդյոք քո առաջարկած տարբերակը կբուժի: Պարզ ասած՝ ոնց որ բռնես գրիպով հիվանդին ձիու դոզայով անտիբիոտիկ սրսկես: Բա որ մեռնի մարդը :Smile:

----------


## Overdose

> ... արյունով ազատագրված հողերա հետ տալի: 
> ...


Փաստեր կան?որտեղից նման տեղեկատվություն?

----------


## Overdose

> Հավատա, իրանց բոլթին չի, դու իրանց քննադատում ես, թե ոչ: Սերժոն էսօրվա դրությամբ հողերա ուզում հանձնի իր աթոռը պահելու համար: Նման մարդը վաղը մյուս օր ամբողջ Հայաստանը կարողա նույն պատճառով հանձնել բ**ի տղա թուրքերին:


Փաստեր կան?որտեղից նման տեղեկատվություն? անձամբ ես հակված եմ մտածելու, որ որոշ ընդդիմադիրներ ժողովրդին ամենաշատը հուզող թեման են շոշափում, որ մարդկանց ավելի գրգռեն

----------


## Overdose

Մդաաա.....



> Ուստի, այս իշխանությունների դեմ կատարվող ցանկացած, ներառյալ զինված գործողություն արդարացվում է որպես անհրաժեշտ ինքնապաշտպանություն, և եթե նույնսիկ ՀՀ սահմանադրությունը կամ օրենսգիրքը չեն նախատեսում ինքնապաշտպանություն, մեկ է, դա բնական ու անխուսափելի գոյապայքար է, որը եթե այլ միջամտություն չլինի, աստիճանաբար սրվելու է ու հնարավոր է վերածվի հումանիտար աղետի:


Ապեր, էս քո խոսքերում մի ամբողջ պետություն տեսա իրա դատավորներով, դատախազներով ու իրա սահմանադրությամբ  :Smile:  եթե, օրենքներն ու սահմանադրությունը չեն քո օրենքի աղբյուրը, ապա ասա խնդրեմ, որն ա քո կողմից ստեղծվելիք նոր պետության  արդարադատության հիմքը՝ էմոցիաները, լինչի դատաստանը, գողական պանյատկեքը, թե ուրիշ? չէ որ ինչ որ շոշափելի հիմք պիտի ունենաս, որ մարդուն դատես: Բա եթե դու օրենքներն արհամարհում ես ու սահմանադրությանն էլ բանի տեղ չես դնում, բա էլ ինչով ես առաջնորդվելու սերժիկ/խերժիկ/սաշիկ/շաշիկին դատելուց? ինչով?





> Ուստի, այս իշխանությունների դեմ կատարվող ցանկացած, ներառյալ զինված գործողություն արդարացվում է որպես անհրաժեշտ ինքնապաշտպանություն


Էլի ցանկացածի մասով: Սահմաններ դրեք էլի :Wink:  Եթե ես վաղը գնամ ու ժանտախտի բացիլներ տարածեմ բնակչության մեջ հանուն սեֆիլյանի, էդ էլ ա էդ ցանկացածի մեջ մտնում, թե չէ

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էլի ցանկացածի մասով: Սահմաններ դրեք էլի Եթե ես վաղը գնամ ու ժանտախտի բացիլներ տարածեմ բնակչության մեջ հանուն սեֆիլյանի, էդ էլ ա էդ ցանկացածի մեջ մտնում, թե չէ


Դու դիտմամբ ե՞ս ժողովրդին ու իշխանություններին իրար հետ շփոթում։

Իշխանություններին վախեցնում են, ասում ես ահաբեկչություն, ասում են իշխանությունների դեմ գործողություն, ասում ես ժողովրդի մեջ ժանտախտ բաց թողնեմ։

----------

S.L.V. (05.08.2016), Վիշապ (05.08.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մդաաա.....
> 
> 
> Ապեր, էս քո խոսքերում մի ամբողջ պետություն տեսա իրա դատավորներով, դատախազներով ու իրա սահմանադրությամբ  եթե, օրենքներն ու սահմանադրությունը չեն քո օրենքի աղբյուրը, ապա ասա խնդրեմ, որն ա քո կողմից ստեղծվելիք նոր պետության  արդարադատության հիմքը՝ էմոցիաները, լինչի դատաստանը, գողական պանյատկեքը, թե ուրիշ? չէ որ ինչ որ շոշափելի հիմք պիտի ունենաս, որ մարդուն դատես: Բա եթե դու օրենքներն արհամարհում ես ու սահմանադրությանն էլ բանի տեղ չես դնում, բա էլ ինչով ես առաջնորդվելու սերժիկ/խերժիկ/սաշիկ/շաշիկին դատելուց? ինչով?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Էլի ցանկացածի մասով: Սահմաններ դրեք էլի Եթե ես վաղը գնամ ու ժանտախտի բացիլներ տարածեմ բնակչության մեջ հանուն սեֆիլյանի, էդ էլ ա էդ ցանկացածի մեջ մտնում, թե չէ


Հիմքը սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքներն են:
Սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքները երկնքից չեն իջել, մարդիկ են գրել: 
Մեր պարագայում գրողները ոնց որ թե իրենց մտքում էդքան էլ չեն ունեցել մարդու իրավունքների հավասարությունը, մարդու ազատությունը, արդարությունը, այլ բարձր արժեքները, ու 
ոնց որ մի քիչ փնթի է ստացվել, ու ոնց որ մի քիչ ավելի հեշտ է ստացվում ասենք ոստիկանությանը փչացնել ու իշխանությունը վերարտադրել: 
Հավանաբար ինչ որ կարևոր հոդվածներ բացակայում են: 
Ասենք օրինակ ի՞նչ պիտի անի քաղաքացին ոստիկանության կամ իշխանությունների մասսայական ծակերը կորցնելու ու բեսպրեդելի դեմ: 
Ո՞ր օրենքով պիտի շարժվի, ոստիկանապետությա՞ն: Իսկ, եթե օրենքը հակադեմոկրատական է ու հավասարություն չի նախատեսում, ի՞նչ պիտի անես: 
Իսկ, եթե իշխանության համար օրենքը չի աշխատում, ի՞նչ պիտի անես, քո գործողությունները:

Բնակչության մեջ ժանտախտի բացիլներ տարածելը կարա՞ս ասես ոնց ա ազատում Սեֆիլյանին:
Որ տրամաբանես, սահմանները երևի կպատկերացնես:

----------

S.L.V. (05.08.2016), Գաղթական (07.08.2016), Տրիբուն (05.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Դու դիտմամբ ե՞ս ժողովրդին ու իշխանություններին իրար հետ շփոթում։
> 
> Իշխանություններին վախեցնում են, ասում ես ահաբեկչություն, ասում են իշխանությունների դեմ գործողություն, ասում ես ժողովրդի մեջ ժանտախտ բաց թողնեմ։


Ապեր, ժողովուրդն ու իշխանությունը անբաժանելի են իրարից: Ասեմ ինչի: Քո ահաբեկչությունը ժողովրդի վրա ունենալույա կարճ ու երկար հետեւանքներ: Կարճ հետեւանքը էն ա, որ մի բանի վրա կրակելուց դու ավտոմատ վտանգի տակ ես դնելու մի ամբողջ տարածք իրա բնակիչներով; Երկար հետեւանքը էն ա, որ սերժին թախտից քցիր, ամենահավանական հետեւանքը անարխիան ու քաոսն ա, որի հետեւանքով ով ասես իշխանության կգա: ՈւկրաՅնյան քեզ օրինակ: Բայց սրանք տեսական դատողություններ են: Եթե մեր կոնկրետ դեպքին գանք, մեր ահաբեկիչները չգնացին ու ինչ-որ նախարարի գերի վերցրին, այն գնացին ու կոպիտ ասած քաղմաս գրավեցին, ու հասարակ միլիցեքի սպանեցին ու հասարակ բժիշկների պատանդ վերցրին, որոնք նույնիսկ քո պատկերացմամբ ժողովուրդ են

----------


## Overdose

> Հիմքը սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքներն են:
> Սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքները երկնքից չեն իջել, մարդիկ են գրել: 
> Մեր պարագայում գրողները ոնց որ թե իրենց մտքում էդքան էլ չեն ունեցել մարդու իրավունքների հավասարությունը, մարդու ազատությունը, արդարությունը, այլ բարձր արժեքները, ու 
> ոնց որ մի քիչ փնթի է ստացվել, ու ոնց որ մի քիչ ավելի հեշտ է ստացվում ասենք ոստիկանությանը փչացնել ու իշխանությունը վերարտադրել: 
> Հավանաբար ինչ որ կարևոր հոդվածներ բացակայում են: 
> Ասենք օրինակ ի՞նչ պիտի անի քաղաքացին ոստիկանության կամ իշխանությունների մասսայական ծակերը կորցնելու ու բեսպրեդելի դեմ: 
> Ո՞ր օրենքով պիտի շարժվի, ոստիկանապետությա՞ն: Իսկ, եթե օրենքը հակադեմոկրատական է ու հավասարություն չի նախատեսում, ի՞նչ պիտի անես: 
> Իսկ, եթե իշխանության համար օրենքը չի աշխատում, ի՞նչ պիտի անես, քո գործողությունները:
> 
> ...


Ապեր, ոնց ուզում ես արա, բայց ահաբեկչություն մի արա; Կան սահմաններ, որ չպիտի խախտվեն: Եթե դու զենք ես վերցնում, ապա պիտի սպասես, որ զենքով քեզ պատասխան տան: Եթե դու սերժիկ/սաշիկ տփել/սպանելու համար զենքի նախադեպ ես ստեղծում, ապա չպիտի պահանջես ուրիշներից հարգել քո օրենքները:




> Բնակչության մեջ ժանտախտի բացիլներ տարածելը կարա՞ս ասես ոնց ա ազատում Սեֆիլյանին:
> Որ տրամաբանես, սահմանները երևի կպատկերացնես:


Եսիմ? դե մտածեցի, եթե սպանելը/գերի վերցնելը նպաստում են սեֆիլյանի ազատմանը, ուրեմն հալբաթ իմ արածն էլ կնպաստի էլի:
Իմ պատկերացրած սահմանները հստակ են գծված. ահաբեկչությունը վատ բան է եւ չի կարելի արդարացնել: Ես ուզում էի ձեր սահմանները պատկերացնել ու հասկանալ, դուք եք պնդում, որ հանուն ռեժիմի դեմ պայքարի բացարձակապես ամեն ինչ արդարացված ա

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ապեր, ժողովուրդն ու իշխանությունը անբաժանելի են իրարից: Ասեմ ինչի: Քո ահաբեկչությունը ժողովրդի վրա ունենալույա կարճ ու երկար հետեւանքներ: Կարճ հետեւանքը էն ա, որ մի բանի վրա կրակելուց դու ավտոմատ վտանգի տակ ես դնելու մի ամբողջ տարածք իրա բնակիչներով; Երկար հետեւանքը էն ա, որ սերժին թախտից քցիր, ամենահավանական հետեւանքը անարխիան ու քաոսն ա, որի հետեւանքով ով ասես իշխանության կգա: ՈւկրաՅնյան քեզ օրինակ: Բայց սրանք տեսական դատողություններ են: Եթե մեր կոնկրետ դեպքին գանք, մեր ահաբեկիչները չգնացին ու ինչ-որ նախարարի գերի վերցրին, այն գնացին ու կոպիտ ասած քաղմաս գրավեցին, ու հասարակ միլիցեքի սպանեցին ու հասարակ բժիշկների պատանդ վերցրին, որոնք նույնիսկ քո պատկերացմամբ ժողովուրդ են


Սիրտն ու իրան սնուցող անոթներն էլ են անբաժան, բայց անոթների վրա վիրահատություն կատարելիս կողքերի վրա չեն շեղվում։
Անբաժան չի նշանակում նույնը։

Մի քանի անգամ կրկնեցին, քեզ դատավորի տեղ մի դիր։ Եթե դեռ պնդելու ես, էն ինչը նույնիսկ իշխանությունները չեն պնդում, ասա անիմաստ չշարունակեմ։ Խոսքը ոստիկաններին սպանելու մասին։

Երբ որ խեռժիկին վերագրում են հողերի հանձնում, մոռանում ես 800 հեկտարն ու փաստեր ուզում։ Իսկ տղերքին ոստիկան սպանող անվանելուց չգիտես ինչու փաստեր չես ուզում։

----------

S.L.V. (05.08.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եսիմ? դե մտածեցի, եթե սպանելը/գերի վերցնելը նպաստում են սեֆիլյանի ազատմանը, ուրեմն հալբաթ իմ արածն էլ կնպաստի էլի:
> Իմ պատկերացրած սահմանները հստակ են գծված. ահաբեկչությունը վատ բան է եւ չի կարելի արդարացնել: Ես ուզում էի ձեր սահմանները պատկերացնել ու հասկանալ, դուք եք պնդում, որ հանուն ռեժիմի դեմ պայքարի *բացարձակապես ամեն ինչ արդարացված ա*


Ստո՞ւմ ես, թե՞ խեղաթյուրում։

----------

S.L.V. (05.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Սիրտն ու իրան սնուցող անոթներն էլ են անբաժան, բայց անոթների վրա վիրահատություն կատարելիս կողքերի վրա չեն շեղվում։
> Անբաժան չի նշանակում նույնը


Անոթների վրա վիրահատություն կատարում են հատուկ վիրաբուժական ստերիլ դանակներով ու պրոֆեսիոնալ վիրաբույժները: Այլ ոչ թե դիլետանտ մասսան՝ եզ մորթելու խանչալով: «Հալբաթ սաղ կմնա» կարգախոսով:



> Մի քանի անգամ կրկնեցին, քեզ դատավորի տեղ մի դիր


Ես դատավորի տեղ դնելու իրավունք ունեմ, քանի որ քո ահաբեկիչները իրենց ահաբեկչությունը կատարել են երկրում, որը նաեւ իմն ա: Առանց իմ համաձայնությունը հարցնելու: Հենց դրա համար էլ ես դրա իրավունքն ունեմ: Եթե իրանք իրանց ահաբեկչությունը անեին իրանց դաչայում, ես դատավոր լինելու իրավունք չէի ունենա: Բայց մարդիկ որոշել են ռազմախով անեն իրանց գործը՝ մտնելով նաեւ իմ դաշտ: 



> Եթե դեռ պնդելու ես, էն ինչը նույնիսկ իշխանությունները չեն պնդում, ասա անիմաստ չշարունակեմ


Ցանկություն չունես, մի շարունակի, ինձ դրանից ոչ տաք, ոչ սառը:



> Երբ որ խեռժիկին վերագրում են հողերի հանձնում, մոռանում ես 800 հեկտարն ու փաստեր ուզում։


Հաա, փաստորեն հողերի հանձնումը 800 հեկտարն էր? ինձ թվում էր քելբաջարի ու ջաբրայիլի մասին ենք խոսում, որը համաձայն ընդդիմության վարկածի պիտի հանձնեին:



> Իսկ տղերքին ոստիկան սպանող անվանելուց չգիտես ինչու փաստեր չես ուզում


Փաստն էն ա, որ գոնե գնդապետ Վանոյանին սպանել են ահաբեկիչները, էդ նույնիսկ իրանք են պրիզնատ գալիս: Մյուս ոստիկանի սպանությունն էլ քննության տակ ա, կարծում եմ, էդ էլ կհաստատվի: Էլ ինչ փաստ ա պետք: Մի դեպքում ամեն ինչ աչքիդ առաջ ա (ոստիկանների սպանությունը), մյուս դեպքում ընդամենը ինչ որ մարդկանց պնդումներ են (տարածքներ հանձնելը):

----------


## Overdose

> Ստո՞ւմ ես, թե՞ խեղաթյուրում։


Ոչ ստում եմ, ոչ էլ խեղաթյուրում: Ես մի քանի անգամ հատուկ հարցրի ադյոք ամեն ինչ թույլատրելի ա, ասեք ինչն ա, որ թույլատրելի չի նպատակին հասնելու համար: Ու տենց էլ հստակ պատասխան չստացա: Դրանից ենթադրեցի, որ ձերոնց կարծիքով ամեն ինչ թույլատրելի ա: Ստեղ որն էլ խեղաթյուրել կամ ստելու պահը?

----------


## Chuk

> Առաջին հայացքից իբր տրամաբանական բան ես ասում, բայց իրականում հենց քո ասածն ա էմոցիոնալ ու առանց ռացիոնալիզմի: Մեր իրականությունը հետևյալն է՝ ունենք հանցագործ և անպատիժ իշխանություններ իրենց հետ համագործակցող ոստիկանությունով, դատախազությունով, դատարաններով (կարող ա՞ ասես տենց չի): Այսինքն գործ ունենք կազմակերպված հանցագործության հետ ու այն մարմինները, որոնք սահմանադրությամբ ու օրենսդրությամբ լիազորված են և պատասխանատու են երկրում կարգն ու օրենքը պաշտպանելու, իրականում համագործակցում են հանցագործների հետ: Նման դեպքերում ժողովուրդը այլ ելք քան ինքնապաշտպանությունը, չունի: Հանցագործ իշխանությունները իրենք տեղով մեր պետության շահերին անմիջապես սպառնացող վտանգ են ներկայացնում, մասնավորապես կեղծված ընտրությունները արդեն վտանգ են, որովհետև ընտրություններ կեղծողը ժողովդրի շահերը և այն պետության շահերը՝ որտեղ ապրում է այդ ժողովուրդը, չի կարող ներկայացնել: Էսօրվա իրականությունը՝ թուլացող տնտեսությունը, թուլացած բանակը, մեր անհիմն զոհերը («պաշտոնապես» հայտարարված «նշանակություն չունեցող» հողերի համար), Ղարաբաղի հարցում ծածուկ ու ոչ թափանցիկ բանակցությունները, մասսայական թալանն ու կոռուպցիան, ժողովդրի անպաշտպան ծեծը ոստիկանության կողմից և այլն, դրանք ապացույց են և հետևանք ապօրինի իշխանությունների: Ուստի, այս իշխանությունների դեմ կատարվող *ցանկացած*, ներառյալ զինված գործողություն արդարացվում է որպես անհրաժեշտ ինքնապաշտպանություն, և եթե նույնսիկ ՀՀ սահմանադրությունը կամ օրենսգիրքը չեն նախատեսում ինքնապաշտպանություն, մեկ է, դա բնական ու անխուսափելի գոյապայքար է, որը եթե այլ միջամտություն չլինի, աստիճանաբար սրվելու է ու հնարավոր է վերածվի հումանիտար աղետի: Իրականում մեր իհարկե միջակ ու թերություններով լի քրեական օրենսգիրքը նախատեսում է ասվածին առնչվող հոդվածներ, օրինակ՝
> 
> _Հոդված 42. Անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանությունը
> 
> 1. Հանցագործություն չի համարվում այն գործողությունը, որը կատարվել է անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության վիճակում, այսինքն՝ պաշտպանվողի կամ մեկ այլ անձի կյանքը, առողջությունը եւ իրավունքները, հասարակության կամ պետության շահերը հանրության համար վտանգավոր ոտնձգությունից կամ դրա իրական սպառնալիքից՝ ոտնձգություն կատարողին վնաս պատճառելու միջոցով պաշտպանելիս, եթե թույլ չի տրվել անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության սահմանազանցում:
> 
> 2. Անձի կյանքի համար վտանգավոր բռնության կամ այդպիսի բռնության իրական սպառնալիքով զուգորդված ոտնձգությունից պաշտպանվելիս կարող է պատճառվել ցանկացած վնաս, այդ թվում՝ մահ:
> 
> 3. Անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության իրավունքն անձին է պատկանում՝ անկախ ոտնձգությունից խուսափելու կամ այլ անձանց կամ պետական մարմինների օգնությանը դիմելու հնարավորությունից, ինչպես նաեւ անկախ անձի մասնագիտական կամ այլ հատուկ պատրաստվածությունից եւ պաշտոնեական դիրքից:
> ...


Էս գաղափարախոսությամբ մտնում ենք մի դաշտ, որտեղ չունենք իրավաչափությունը օբյեկտիվ ստուգելու մեխանիզմ, ինչը հղի ա երկիրն անընդհատ ապակայունացնելու վտանգով:

Փաստացի գալիս ենք հետևյալին: 
- Ցանկացած ստացված զինված հեղաշրջում հաջորդ օրվա դատարանը կարդարացնի,
- Ցանկացած չստացված զինված հեղաշրջում ներկա օրվա դատարանը կդապարտի:

Արյդունքում չենք ունենա օբյեկտիվ մարմին, որը կարող ա նստի ու գնահատի, արդյո՞ք տվյալ արարքը ԱՆՀՐԱԺԵ՞ՇՏ ինքնապաշտպանություն էր, թե՞ ինչ-որ մեկի՝ քաղաքական ամբիցիաների, աթոռի հասնելու ձգտման քայլ:

Էն, որ էսօր շատերը համակրում են Սասնա Ծռերին, հետևանք ա նրան, որ սաղիս համբերությանը բաժակը լցված ա: Բայց էդ համբերության բաժակի լցված լինելն էլ արտահայտվում ա ստեղ էնտեղ խոսելով ու վերջ: Եթե դատարանից վերանանք, մի քանի հազար ցուցարարի փողոց դուրս գալը բավարա՞ր ա, որ համարենք, որ հասարակությունը սա համարում ա անհրաժեշտ ինքնապաշտպանություն: Եթե էդպես ա, վաղը ցանկացած իշխանության դեպքում էլ կարելի ա մի քանի հազարի փողոց հանել ու զուգահեռ տենց գործողություն կատարել: Ու նորից գալիս ենք նրան, որ չի կարող լինել գործուն մեխանիզմ, որը կորոշի, թե տվյալ դեպքում զինված գրոհը անհրաժեշտ ինքնապաշտպանություն էր, թե չէ:

Սաղիս ներվայնացած ժամանակ նման արարքը մեզ կարող ա թվա անհրաժեշտ, այլընտրանք չունեցող քայլ: Բայց պետականության տեսակետից անձամբ ես անթույլատրելի եմ համարում:

----------


## Chuk

Դե հիմա Կյուրեղյանների մորը բերման ենթարկելու հետ կապված ո՞նց սրանց քֆուր չտաս:

Ըստ ամենայնի տղերքին ուզում են կոտրեն, չի ստացվում, հիմա մոր ֆակտորով են ուզում էդ անել  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե հիմա Կյուրեղյանների մորը բերման ենթարկելու հետ կապված ո՞նց սրանց քֆուր չտաս:
> 
> Ըստ ամենայնի տղերքին ուզում են կոտրեն, չի ստացվում, հիմա մոր ֆակտորով են ուզում էդ անել


Արտ, չգիտե՞ս: Ահաբեկչի մայրն էլ ա ահաբեկիչ:

Բայց իսկականից, ի՞նչ աստիճանի անասուն պետք ա լինել սենց բաներ անելու համար:  :Sad:

----------

Chuk (05.08.2016), Աթեիստ (05.08.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, ոնց ուզում ես արա, բայց ահաբեկչություն մի արա; Կան սահմաններ, որ չպիտի խախտվեն: Եթե դու զենք ես վերցնում, ապա պիտի սպասես, որ զենքով քեզ պատասխան տան: Եթե դու սերժիկ/սաշիկ տփել/սպանելու համար զենքի նախադեպ ես ստեղծում, ապա չպիտի պահանջես ուրիշներից հարգել քո օրենքները:


Դու ոնց որ չես ուզում հասկանալ, թե նախադեպը որտեղից ա սկսել։ Ի սկզբանե զենքը իշխանությունների մոտ էր, ու առաջինը իշխանություններն են զենքը օգտագործել, ապօրինի։ Դա մեկ։
Եվ երկրորդ՝  դու ինչի՞ց ես ավելի ահաբեկված, տղերքի գունդը գրավելու՞ց, թե՞ որ ամեն քայլափոխի բերետավորները պատահածին անկապ տեղը տանում են չգիտեմ ուր ու անում են չգիտեմ ինչ։ Լրիվ կախված է, թե գրպանումդ ինչ վկայական կա ու ում ես հավատարմություն հայտնել։ Կարաս չպատասխանես։

----------

Աթեիստ (05.08.2016), Տրիբուն (05.08.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս գաղափարախոսությամբ մտնում ենք մի դաշտ, որտեղ չունենք իրավաչափությունը օբյեկտիվ ստուգելու մեխանիզմ, ինչը հղի ա երկիրն անընդհատ ապակայունացնելու վտանգով:
> 
> Փաստացի գալիս ենք հետևյալին: 
> - Ցանկացած ստացված զինված հեղաշրջում հաջորդ օրվա դատարանը կարդարացնի,
> - Ցանկացած չստացված զինված հեղաշրջում ներկա օրվա դատարանը կդապարտի:
> 
> Արյդունքում չենք ունենա օբյեկտիվ մարմին, որը կարող ա նստի ու գնահատի, արդյո՞ք տվյալ արարքը ԱՆՀՐԱԺԵ՞ՇՏ ինքնապաշտպանություն էր, թե՞ ինչ-որ մեկի՝ քաղաքական ամբիցիաների, աթոռի հասնելու ձգտման քայլ:


Հա բա ո՞նց։ Թե չէ հիմա իրավաչափությունը ստուգելու մեխանիզմները սաղ օբյեկտիվ են, բանտերում նստածները սաղ օբյեկտիվ դատավարության արդյուքնում օբյեկտիվ դատված, օբյեկտիվ պատիժ նշանակված հանցագործներ են, երկիրը կայուն է ու սլացիկ (էս վերջինն էլ իմ կողմից)։

ԱՄՆ-ում *հիսուն միլիոնից ավելի մարդ* հրազեն ունի (կարող ես ճշտել տարբեր աղբյուրներից)։ Ինչի՞ հինգ տարին գոնե մի անգամ զինված հեղաշրջում չեն անում։ Կարծում ես էդքան հեշտ ա՞ զինված հեղաշրջում անելը ու սաղ էդ ե՞ն ուզում։ Իմ ասածն այն է, որ ժողովրդին եթե այլ ելք չեն տալիս քան ստրկանալը (բառացիորեն) կամ երկրից սիկտիր լինելը, ապա ժողովուրդի կողմից զենքին դիմելը արդարացված ա։ Համարելով, որ մարդիկ դեբիլ կամ շիզոֆրենիկ չեն, որ ամեն օր սիրում են կռիվ-կռիվ խաղալ ու հեղաշրջումներ անել։




> Էն, որ էսօր շատերը համակրում են Սասնա Ծռերին, հետևանք ա նրան, որ սաղիս համբերությանը բաժակը լցված ա: Բայց էդ համբերության բաժակի լցված լինելն էլ արտահայտվում ա ստեղ էնտեղ խոսելով ու վերջ: Եթե դատարանից վերանանք, մի քանի հազար ցուցարարի փողոց դուրս գալը բավարա՞ր ա, որ համարենք, որ հասարակությունը սա համարում ա անհրաժեշտ ինքնապաշտպանություն: Եթե էդպես ա, վաղը ցանկացած իշխանության դեպքում էլ կարելի ա մի քանի հազարի փողոց հանել ու զուգահեռ տենց գործողություն կատարել: Ու նորից գալիս ենք նրան, որ չի կարող լինել գործուն մեխանիզմ, որը կորոշի, թե տվյալ դեպքում զինված գրոհը անհրաժեշտ ինքնապաշտպանություն էր, թե չէ:
> 
> Սաղիս ներվայնացած ժամանակ նման արարքը մեզ կարող ա թվա անհրաժեշտ, այլընտրանք չունեցող քայլ: Բայց պետականության տեսակետից անձամբ ես անթույլատրելի եմ համարում:


Կառաջարկեմ կարդալ օրինակ Մարվին Հիմեյերի պատմությունը, գուցե սա քեզ կհուշի, որ անկախ նրանից դու, ու էլի ով, նման արարքները անթույլատրելի են համարում, բայց այդ «համարելը» լրիվ անիմաստություն ա, եթե դու այլ ելք չես տեսնում։ Իմիջայլոց իզուր էլ անհանգստանում ես, մեր ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը ոնց որ ունակ էլ չի դրան, այնպես որ մեծ հավանականությամբ «սահմանադրական ճանապարհով» ու «օրենքով շարժվելով» մենք մեր պետությունով հանդերձ կգնանք գրողի ծոցը։ Այնպես արագ, որ արդեն չեք հասցնի վերլուծել, թե ինչի տենց եղավ։

----------

Տրիբուն (05.08.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Վիշ, արի մի անգամ փորձենք առանց սարկազմի, իրար կծոտելու։

Հիմա կա մեխանիզմը, չկա դրա կիրառումը։ Ու խնդիրը կիրառմանը հասնելն ա։ Քո ասած դեպքում կիրառման մասին խոսել էլ չենք կարող։ Մեխանիզմ չկա։

Ուրիշ հարց, որ ես հասկանում եմ, որ որոշ դեպքերում ստիպված ես քո ասած մեթոդով հասնել իմ ասածի կիրառմանը։ Բայց էդ խայտառակ վտանգավոր ճամփա ա։

Ու ես ելք տեսնում եմ, անկախ նրանից դու դրան կհամաձայնես թե չէ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, արի մի անգամ փորձենք առանց սարկազմի, իրար կծոտելու։
> 
> Հիմա կա մեխանիզմը, չկա դրա կիրառումը։ Ու խնդիրը կիրառմանը հասնելն ա։ Քո ասած դեպքում կիրառման մասին խոսել էլ չենք կարող։ Մեխանիզմ չկա։
> 
> Ուրիշ հարց, որ ես հասկանում եմ, որ որոշ դեպքերում ստիպված ես քո ասած մեթոդով հասնել իմ ասածի կիրառմանը։ Բայց էդ խայտառակ վտանգավոր ճամփա ա։
> 
> Ու ես ելք տեսնում եմ, անկախ նրանից դու դրան կհամաձայնես թե չէ։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ես կարծում եմ, որ՝
ա) Երկրի ներկա սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքները ժողովդրի ինքնապաշտպանության մեխանիզմ *չեն նախատեսում* այն դեպքի համար, երբ երկրի իշխանությունն անցնում է հանցագործների ձեռքը։ 
բ) Խայտառակ վտանգավորը *արդեն* վաղուց տեղի է ունեցել, երկրի իշխանությունը զավթվել է հանցագործների կողմից։
գ) Մեծագույն պրոբլեմ համար 2` երկրում կոնսոլիդացիա (նպատակին հասնելու հստակ ելքեր, պրագմատիկ գաղափարախոսություն) չկա, այսինքն ընդդիմություն կոչվածը «կոնսոլիդացվել է» հանցագործների հետ, ժողովդրին կերակրում են ժամանակավրեպ, լղոզված, ամպագոռգոռ անիմաստություններով՝ սահմանադրական ճանապարհ, օրենքով շարժվել, չապակայունացնել և այլն, երբ այդ ամենը արդեն խախտված են վաղուց։
դ) Որպես հետևանք, և միևնույն ժամանակ պատճառ (փակ ցիկլ)՝ ժողովդրի մեծամասնությունը մոլորված է ու ապակողմնորոշված, չունի հավատ և վստահություն որևէ մեկի կամ գաղափարի նկատմամբ, որովհետև երկարատև ղեկավարվել է ու խաբվել է անբարոյականների կողմից, բարոյազրկվել ու դեգրադացվել է։ Էս պարագայում տղերքի արածը իմ կարծիքով նման էր շնչահեղձ լինող հիվանդին շտապօգնություն տալուն, բայց կողքից լիքը խելացիներ մոտավորապես ասում են «վայ բերանով շնչառություն մի տվեք, կարող ա վարակեք» կամ «վայ, էդքան ուժեղ սիրտը մասաժ մի արեք, կարող ա կողերը ջարդվի» ու նման կարգի այլ ճամարտակություններ։ Մի խոսքով՝ մենք չափազանց խելացի ենք ու անիմաստ ինքնավստահ:

----------

Գաղթական (07.08.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Չուկ, ենթադրում եմ, որ ասածդ մեխանիզմը օրենքի սահմաններում ա։
Էն օրենքի, ըստ որի լրագրողի աշխատանքի խոչընդոտումը քրեորեն պատժելի արարք ա։
ՊՊԾ-ի գրավման օրը ազատության լրագրողին աշխատանքը խոչընդոտեցին ոստիկանական հագուստով հանցագործներ։ Դեմքերը լավ երևում ա։
Ասա քո քայլերը, որ օրենքի սահմաններում դրանք պատժվեն։

Ուրիշ օրինակ։
Մեկ օֆիսի դեմը ՆԳՆ մեքենաները կանգնում են ՃՈ կանոնների խախտումներով։ ՃՈ-ն կամ ուշադրության չի դարձնում, կամ զանգելուց հետո գալիս, նախազգուշացնում (էն խախտումի համար, որ կոնկրետ տուգանք ա հասնում) ու գնում ա։ Ասա իմ հաջորդ քայլը, որ էդ ՆԳ աշխատակիցն ու ՃՈ-ն պատժվեն։

Եթե ես օրենքով չեմ կարա ոչ մի բան անեմ, նշանակում ա օրենք չկա, ոչ թե կա չի գործում։ Մեզ թվում ա թե կա, բայց հենց ուզում ենք օգտվենք, պարզվում ա չկա։
Պետք չի ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվել, իբր օրենք կա, դրա սահմաններում ա պետք ինչ որ բան անել։

----------

S.L.V. (06.08.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Արտ ջան, քեզ ոչ թե օրենքն ա խանգարում, որ նշածներիդ դեմն առնել, այլ էն, որ ասած Վիշապի, հանցագործ խումբը քեզնից խլել ա էդ օրենքը կիրառելու հնարավորությունը։

Վիշապն ասում ա էդ հնարավորությունը կարելի ա հետ բերել միայն զենքի ուժով։

Ես ասում եմ, որ էդ հնարավորությունը կարելի ա հետ բերել միայն ճիշտ ու խաղաղ պայքար կազմակերպելով։

Մնացածն ավելի մանրամասն հետո կգրեմ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## S.L.V.

> Վատից վատը միշտ էլ կգտնվի եղբայր: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա վիրուսին, ապա համաձայն եմ, պետք ա մաքրել: Բայց արդյոք քո առաջարկած տարբերակը կբուժի: Պարզ ասած՝ ոնց որ բռնես գրիպով հիվանդին ձիու դոզայով անտիբիոտիկ սրսկես: Բա որ մեռնի մարդը


Եղբայր, իմ ասած տարբերակը համեմատաբար ավելի ռեալա, քանց թե քո ասածը - վիրուսի հետ բանակցություններ վարելը  :LOL:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Փաստեր կան?որտեղից նման տեղեկատվություն?


8000 հա ապրիլյան պատերազմում + կազանյան փաստաթուղթը, որտեղ ԼՂՀ ի անորոշ ստատուսի դիմաց Սերժոն պատրաստա 5 շրջան զոհաբերել թրքերին:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ապեր, ժողովուրդն ու իշխանությունը անբաժանելի են իրարից: Ասեմ ինչի: Քո ահաբեկչությունը ժողովրդի վրա ունենալույա կարճ ու երկար հետեւանքներ: Կարճ հետեւանքը էն ա, որ մի բանի վրա կրակելուց դու ավտոմատ վտանգի տակ ես դնելու մի ամբողջ տարածք իրա բնակիչներով; Երկար հետեւանքը էն ա, որ սերժին թախտից քցիր, ամենահավանական հետեւանքը անարխիան ու քաոսն ա, որի հետեւանքով ով ասես իշխանության կգա: ՈւկրաՅնյան քեզ օրինակ: Բայց սրանք տեսական դատողություններ են: Եթե մեր կոնկրետ դեպքին գանք, մեր ահաբեկիչները չգնացին ու ինչ-որ նախարարի գերի վերցրին, այն գնացին ու կոպիտ ասած քաղմաս գրավեցին, ու հասարակ միլիցեքի սպանեցին ու հասարակ բժիշկների պատանդ վերցրին, որոնք նույնիսկ քո պատկերացմամբ ժողովուրդ են


Մարտավարական առումով, եթե օլիգարխներին, նախարարներին ու դեպուտատներին գերի վեկալեին, հնարավորա հարցն ուրիշ ձև լուծվեր, չնայած էտ էլա հարցի տակ: Կարծում եմ սերժոն պատրաստա իր ամբողջ շրջապատը զոհաբերել անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, իր հետույքն աթոռին պահելու համար:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ապեր, ոնց ուզում ես արա, բայց ահաբեկչություն մի արա; Կան սահմաններ, որ չպիտի խախտվեն: Եթե դու զենք ես վերցնում, ապա պիտի սպասես, որ զենքով քեզ պատասխան տան: Եթե դու սերժիկ/սաշիկ տփել/սպանելու համար զենքի նախադեպ ես ստեղծում, ապա չպիտի պահանջես ուրիշներից հարգել քո օրենքները:
> 
> 
> 
> Եսիմ? դե մտածեցի, եթե սպանելը/գերի վերցնելը նպաստում են սեֆիլյանի ազատմանը, ուրեմն հալբաթ իմ արածն էլ կնպաստի էլի:
> Իմ պատկերացրած սահմանները հստակ են գծված. ահաբեկչությունը վատ բան է եւ չի կարելի արդարացնել: Ես ուզում էի ձեր սահմանները պատկերացնել ու հասկանալ, դուք եք պնդում, որ հանուն ռեժիմի դեմ պայքարի բացարձակապես ամեն ինչ արդարացված ա


Ապեր, դու հլը տարբերակ չես առաջարկել պետական մասշտաբով տեռռորից ազատվելու համար: Դրանց ահաբեկչությունը թողած ընկել ես մեր հերոս տղերքի արածի հետևից, հետաքրքիրա, խի ես ջկողություն դնում? Կամ որ մուսռներն են ժողովրդին ահաբեկում իշխանությունների հետ, էտ քեզ չգիտես ինչու չի անհանգստացնում, չնայած նրան որ էտ բ. լամուկների ահաբեկչությունն ավելի լայն մասշտաբներովա կատրվում:

----------


## Overdose

> Դու ոնց որ չես ուզում հասկանալ, թե նախադեպը որտեղից ա սկսել։ Ի սկզբանե զենքը իշխանությունների մոտ էր, ու առաջինը իշխանություններն են զենքը օգտագործել, ապօրինի։ Դա մեկ։
> Եվ երկրորդ՝  դու ինչի՞ց ես ավելի ահաբեկված, տղերքի գունդը գրավելու՞ց, թե՞ որ ամեն քայլափոխի բերետավորները պատահածին անկապ տեղը տանում են չգիտեմ ուր ու անում են չգիտեմ ինչ։ Լրիվ կախված է, թե գրպանումդ ինչ վկայական կա ու ում ես հավատարմություն հայտնել։ Կարաս չպատասխանես։


Դու էլ ոնց որ չես ուզում հասկանալ, որ մեկա ահաբեկչությունը արդարացում չի: Իշխանությունը իրավական ուժ ունի զենք կիրառելու, իսկ ահաբեկիչը՝ ոչ: 
Հետո ես էսքան վախտ չեմ հանդիպե մի դեպքի, որ կարմիր բերետավոր հենց նենց անմեղ մարդուն բռնի ու տանի քաղմաս:

----------


## Overdose

> ընկել ես մեր հերոս տղերքի արածի հետևից


ում համար հերոսա , ու համար ահաբեկիչ  :Wink: 
ինձ թվում ա մեր բանավեճի թեման սպառվեց

----------


## Chuk

> Դու էլ ոնց որ չես ուզում հասկանալ, որ մեկա ահաբեկչությունը արդարացում չի: Իշխանությունը իրավական ուժ ունի զենք կիրառելու, իսկ ահաբեկիչը՝ ոչ: 
> Հետո ես էսքան վախտ չեմ հանդիպե մի դեպքի, որ կարմիր բերետավոր հենց նենց անմեղ մարդուն բռնի ու տանի քաղմաս:


Ճիշտ ես, հենց էնպես ոչ մեկին էլ չեն բռնում։ Մեկին բռնում են ահաբեկելու համար, մյուսին՝ գլխին գործ սարքելու, երրորդին, որ ցուց տան, թե իրանք ի՜նչ ամեհի են, չորրորդին՝ իր քաղաքական հայացքների համար, հինգերորդին՝ թարս հայացքի համար ու էսպես շարունակ։ Իսկապես ոչ մեկին հենց էնպես չեն բռնում։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Գաղթական (07.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Դու էլ ոնց որ չես ուզում հասկանալ, որ մեկա ահաբեկչությունը արդարացում չի: Իշխանությունը իրավական ուժ ունի զենք կիրառելու, իսկ ահաբեկիչը՝ ոչ: 
> Հետո ես էսքան վախտ չեմ հանդիպե մի դեպքի, որ կարմիր բերետավոր հենց նենց անմեղ մարդուն բռնի ու տանի քաղմաս:


Իրանք են իրանց օժտել էտ իրավունքով, ժողովուրդն էլ հետևումա իրա օրինակին: Ստե իրավունքի հարց ընդհանրապես չկա, ստե ուժի հարցա: Ոնց ասումա Նժդեն - Ուժնա ծնում իրավունք: Բայց ասեմ քեզ, ժողովուրդը որ ամբողջությամբ ոտքի կանգնի, իրանց զենքն ու ուժն իրանց չի փրկի: Ուղղակի կոտրել են ժողովրդի ոգին, մեծամասնությունն էլ չի հավատում, որ հնարավորա արդյունքի հասնել, թե չէ էս ամեն էլ սենց չէր վերջանա:

----------


## S.L.V.

> ում համար հերոսա , ու համար ահաբեկիչ 
> ինձ թվում ա մեր բանավեճի թեման սպառվեց


Մեր միջև երկխոսությունը տեղի էր ունենում ընդհանուր հարցի քննարկման շրջանակներում ու քանի դու պնդում ես, որ մեր հերոսներն ահաբեկիչներ են, ինձ թվումա մեր երկխոսությունը դեռ կշարունակվի  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արտ ջան, քեզ ոչ թե օրենքն ա խանգարում, որ նշածներիդ դեմն առնել, այլ էն, որ ասած Վիշապի, հանցագործ խումբը քեզնից խլել ա էդ օրենքը կիրառելու հնարավորությունը։
> 
> Վիշապն ասում ա էդ հնարավորությունը կարելի ա հետ բերել միայն զենքի ուժով։
> 
> Ես ասում եմ, որ էդ հնարավորությունը կարելի ա հետ բերել միայն ճիշտ ու խաղաղ պայքար կազմակերպելով։
> 
> Մնացածն ավելի մանրամասն հետո կգրեմ։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


զենքով կարա իշխանափոխություն լինի եթե իշխանությունը ռազմականացված չի ու ռազմական ուժերը խլում են էդ իշխանությունը և մեկ էլ եթե ավտորիտար ա՝ ռազմականացված ապա իրանց գցողը պտի ավելի զինված լինի ու ավելի դաժան, թե չէ չի կարա վերցնի զենքով...

ի դեպ եթե ուզում եք զենքով փոխել, իզուր մի չարչարվեք, էս իշխանությունն արդեն զենքով ա եկել, եթե մի հատ էլ եք ուզում զենքով լինի, պտի սրանից ավելի զինված ու ռազմականացված լինի...

ոնց որ ասում են pick your poison …

----------


## Նետ

> Դու էլ ոնց որ չես ուզում հասկանալ, որ մեկա ահաբեկչությունը արդարացում չի:


Նույնիկ քո իշխանությունը չի խիզախում տղաներին ահաբեկիչ որակելու: 
Իրավաբանորեն նրանք չեն կարող կոչվել ահաբեկիչ, եթե նրանց գործողություններում ներգրավված չի եղել խաղաղ բնակչություն:

----------


## John

> Հետո ես էսքան վախտ չեմ հանդիպե մի դեպքի, որ կարմիր բերետավոր հենց նենց անմեղ մարդուն բռնի ու տանի քաղմաս:





Ապեր ո՞ր երկրում ես ապրում, նենց ուզեցի ես էլ ապրեմ մի երկրում, որտեղ անմեղ մարդուն չեն տանում քաղմաս )))
Որ շատ հետ չգնանք՝ օգոստոսի 4ի նյութ ա։ Եթե պատահաբար չհայտնաբերես, թե ինչի՞ համար են բերման ենթարկում՝ դիմի 02 լրատվական, իրանք քեզ կպատասխանեն  :LOL:  
Ու հատկապես ճշտի, թե Հայկական ժամանակի լրագրողն ի՞նչ էր արել, որ եթե լրագրող չլիներ՝ տանելու էին քաղմաս, բայց որ լրագրող ա՝ չեն տանում  :LOL:

----------

Վիշապ (07.08.2016)

----------


## keyboard

> Ապեր ո՞ր երկրում ես ապրում, նենց ուզեցի ես էլ ապրեմ մի երկրում, որտեղ անմեղ մարդուն չեն տանում քաղմաս )))
> Որ շատ հետ չգնանք՝ օգոստոսի 4ի նյութ ա։ Եթե պատահաբար չհայտնաբերես, թե ինչի՞ համար են բերման ենթարկում՝ դիմի 02 լրատվական, իրանք քեզ կպատասխանեն  
> Ու հատկապես ճշտի, թե Հայկական ժամանակի լրագրողն ի՞նչ էր արել, որ եթե լրագրող չլիներ՝ տանելու էին քաղմաս, բայց որ լրագրող ա՝ չեն տանում


Հոս էդ լրագրողին առաջինանգամ բերող էգեղենին որ ուղարկենք դուբայ, պատկերացնում ե՞ս ինչ փող կբերեն, վերջում էլ մի մեշոկի մեջ անցկացնեն ու քցեն ծովը։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դու էլ ոնց որ չես ուզում հասկանալ, որ մեկա ահաբեկչությունը արդարացում չի: Իշխանությունը իրավական ուժ ունի զենք կիրառելու, իսկ ահաբեկիչը՝ ոչ: 
> Հետո ես էսքան վախտ չեմ հանդիպե մի դեպքի, որ կարմիր բերետավոր հենց նենց անմեղ մարդուն բռնի ու տանի քաղմաս:


Կներես, բայց նախադասություններդ գալուստ սահակյանոտ են, այսինքն անհոդաբաշխ ու անիմաստ: Ոնց ասես՝ արևը գույն չի, քամին երբեմն կարա փչի, եթե ծաղիկ կա՝ ուրեմն գարուն ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> զենքով կարա իշխանափոխություն լինի եթե իշխանությունը ռազմականացված չի ու ռազմական ուժերը խլում են էդ իշխանությունը և մեկ էլ եթե ավտորիտար ա՝ ռազմականացված ապա իրանց գցողը պտի ավելի զինված լինի ու ավելի դաժան, թե չէ չի կարա վերցնի զենքով...
> 
> ի դեպ եթե ուզում եք զենքով փոխել, իզուր մի չարչարվեք, էս իշխանությունն արդեն զենքով ա եկել, եթե մի հատ էլ եք ուզում զենքով լինի, պտի սրանից ավելի զինված ու ռազմականացված լինի...
> 
> ոնց որ ասում են pick your poison …


Մեֆ որպեսզի շատ չխճճվես, գուգլ արա «ապստամբություն»…

----------


## Chuk

Շշմելու տիպ ա հաց տանող Արթուրը։ 

https://youtu.be/NP-mvRAF1oY

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

John (07.08.2016), Sagittarius (07.08.2016), Անվերնագիր (07.08.2016), Գաղթական (12.08.2016), Տրիբուն (08.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ որպեսզի շատ չխճճվես, գուգլ արա «ապստամբություն»…


խճճված չեմ, կոնկրետ Հայաստանի մասին ա խոսքը...

----------


## John

> Հոս էդ լրագրողին առաջինանգամ բերող էգեղենին որ ուղարկենք դուբայ, պատկերացնում ե՞ս ինչ փող կբերեն, վերջում էլ մի մեշոկի մեջ անցկացնեն ու քցեն ծովը։


խի՞ մենակ էգեղենին Հով ջան, որձեղենի պահանջարկ էլ հաստատ կլնի Դուբայում  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> զենքով կարա իշխանափոխություն լինի եթե իշխանությունը ռազմականացված չի ու ռազմական ուժերը խլում են էդ իշխանությունը և մեկ էլ եթե ավտորիտար ա՝ ռազմականացված ապա իրանց գցողը պտի ավելի զինված լինի ու ավելի դաժան, թե չէ չի կարա վերցնի զենքով...
> 
> ի դեպ եթե ուզում եք զենքով փոխել, իզուր մի չարչարվեք, էս իշխանությունն արդեն զենքով ա եկել, եթե մի հատ էլ եք ուզում զենքով լինի, պտի սրանից ավելի զինված ու ռազմականացված լինի...
> 
> ոնց որ ասում են pick your poison …


Հայաստանում իշխանություն չկա։ Հայաստանում կան հանցագործներ, որոնք զավթել են երկիրը ու մեթոդաբար տանում են ոչնչացման։ Էտ հանցագործներից պետք ա ամեն գնով ազատվել։ Եթե զենքովը դուրդ չի գալիս, կարելի ա թունավորել կամ խեղդել։

----------

S.L.V. (08.08.2016), Գաղթական (12.08.2016), Վիշապ (08.08.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ասում եմ, որ էդ հնարավորությունը կարելի ա հետ բերել միայն ճիշտ ու խաղաղ պայքար կազմակերպելով։


Չի կարելի, ապեր։ Խաղաղը դե նաղդ մինչև հիմա խաղաղ ա եղել։ Ճիշտն էլ դե գիտենք էլի, դոդի գագոն ա, կամ լավագույն դեպքում համախմբվածությունը։  

Հին պատմությունները թազուց չսկսենք, բայց ոնց տեսնում ես էտ խաղաղ ու ճիշտ պայքարի արդյունքը էսօրվա այալնդակված Սերժիկն ա, ավելի այլանդակված քան մինչև պայքարը։ Էտ «պայքարն» ա Սերիժիկին արխայինացրել ու սարքել էսօրվա մոնստրը։ 

Էս տղեքի արածից եթե ուրիշ ոչ մի օգուտ չլինի էլ, վախը որ քցել ա սրանց մեջ, կա ու կա։ Ու էտ ավելի օգուտ ա, քան տաս տարվա «ճիշտ» ու խաղաղ պայքարը։ Գլխավոր դատախազի ափալ-թափալ հրաժարականը ձեզ ղուրբան:

----------

S.L.V. (08.08.2016), Գալաթեա (08.08.2016), Վիշապ (08.08.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Չի կարելի, ապեր։ Խաղաղը դե նաղդ մինչև հիմա խաղաղ ա եղել։ Ճիշտն էլ դե գիտենք էլի, դոդի գագոն ա, կամ լավագույն դեպքում համախմբվածությունը։  
> 
> Հին պատմությունները թազուց չսկսենք, բայց ոնց տեսնում ես էտ խաղաղ ու ճիշտ պայքարի արդյունքը էսօրվա այալնդակված Սերժիկն ա, ավելի այլանդակված քան մինչև պայքարը։ Էտ «պայքարն» ա Սերիժիկին արխայինացրել ու սարքել էսօրվա մոնստրը։ 
> 
> Էս տղեքի արածից եթե ուրիշ ոչ մի օգուտ չլինի էլ, վախը որ քցել ա սրանց մեջ, կա ու կա։ Ու էտ ավելի օգուտ ա, քան տաս տարվա «ճիշտ» ու խաղաղ պայքարը։ Գլխավոր դատախազի ափալ-թափալ հրաժարականը ձեզ ղուրբան:


Ուծյու  :Love:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուծյու


Զուրաբյա՞ն ․․․

----------


## Chuk

Ես քեզ փաղաքշեմ, դու ինձ քրֆե՞ս։ Լա՜վ, քեզ էլ իմացանք։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես քեզ փաղաքշեմ, դու ինձ քրֆե՞ս։ Լա՜վ, քեզ էլ իմացանք։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Եթե Զուրաբյանը քո համար արդեն քֆուր ա, ուրեմն ես էլ քեզ եմ փաղաքշում։

----------

Ներսես_AM (08.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Մեր միջև երկխոսությունը տեղի էր ունենում ընդհանուր հարցի քննարկման շրջանակներում ու քանի դու պնդում ես, որ մեր հերոսներն ահաբեկիչներ են, ինձ թվումա մեր երկխոսությունը դեռ կշարունակվի


Ուրեմն մեր երկխոսությունը կշարունակվի հավերժ, որովհետեւ իմ համար մեկա իրանք ահաբեկիչներ են: Մի քիչ ռոմանտիկ ու միամիտ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ ահաբեկիչներ:

----------


## Overdose

> Նույնիկ քո իշխանությունը չի խիզախում տղաներին ահաբեկիչ որակելու: 
> Իրավաբանորեն նրանք չեն կարող կոչվել ահաբեկիչ, եթե նրանց գործողություններում ներգրավված չի եղել խաղաղ բնակչություն:


Էդ մասով արդեն ահագին քննարկում եղել ա, եղբայր: Խնդրեմ նայես վերեւի գրառումները

----------


## Overdose

> Կներես, բայց նախադասություններդ գալուստ սահակյանոտ են, այսինքն անհոդաբաշխ ու անիմաստ: Ոնց ասես՝ արևը գույն չի, քամին երբեմն կարա փչի, եթե ծաղիկ կա՝ ուրեմն գարուն ա:


Ինչպիսի համընկնում  :Hands Up:  Ախր ես էլ ճիշտ նույն կարծիքի եմ քո նախադասությունների մասին :LOL:  գալուստսահակայանոտ՝ այսինքն անհոդաբաշխ ու անիմաստ, ու կներես, բայց մի քիչ էլ էձիկշարմազանովոտ՝ այսինքն պաթոսախառը:

----------


## S.L.V.



----------

Վիշապ (08.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ուրեմն մեր երկխոսությունը կշարունակվի հավերժ, որովհետեւ իմ համար մեկա իրանք ահաբեկիչներ են: Մի քիչ ռոմանտիկ ու միամիտ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ ահաբեկիչներ:


Ես դեմ չեմ  :Wink:

----------

Overdose (08.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

«Սասնա ծռեր» խմբի անդամ Պավլիկ Մանուկյանը, որը գտնվում է «Դատապարտյալների հիվանդանոց» ՔԿՀ-ում, նամակով դիմել է Հայաստանի իշխանություններին, որը իր էջում հրապարակել է փաստաբան Հարություն Բաղդասարյանը:



Նամակում, մասնավորապես, ասվում է.


«Հայաստանի Հանրապետության իշխանավորներին.


Դիմում եմ ձեզ, որպես բանիմաց ու պետականությամբ մտահոգ մարդկանց, քանզի տարիներ շարունակ դուք ձեզ հենց այդպիսին եք ներկայացել: Եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն մեր պայքարի նպատակը նույնն է. կերտել Հային վայել Հայոց պետություն:



Սակայն այդ ճանապարհին մեզ խոչընդոտում է հայաստանյան դրածո իշխանությունը, որն իր նյութեղեն կարիքները բավարարելու համար հանդգնում է արդեն վաճառասեղանին դնել մեր արյամբ ձեռք բերված հողերը:



Դուք, որ պատգամավոր եք կամ նախարար, դատավոր եք կամ դատախազ, մարզպետ եք կամ դեսպան, երբեւէ մտածե՞լ եք, որ արցախյան հողերը հանձնելուց հետո, մի օր էլ ձեր աթոռի տակի հողն են հանձնելու:



Մի՞թե դուք հավատում եք, որ փոխզիջում է լինելու, եւ ոչ թե՝ զիջում, ու ազատագրված տարածքները հանձնելուց հետո ինչ որ ուժեր ապահովելու են մեր հայրենակիցների անվտանգությունը: Մի՞թե ձեզ ոչինչ չի հուշում մեր ժողովրդի դառը պատմությունը` Կարսը, Շահումյանը, եւ մի՞թե դասեր չեք քաղել անցյալի սխալներից:



Գոնե գիտակցո՞ւմ եք, թե հողերը հանձնելուց հետո որքան է երկարելու Ղարաբաղի սահմանը, եւ որ այդքան խեղճ ու կրակ ընտանիքների երեխաներ չկան, որ սահման պահեն, ու թշնամին կարող է հասնել տաքուկ անկյուններում պատսպարված ձեր երեխաներին:



Լավ, դրանից հետո ո՞նց եք նախկինի պես փառաբանելու հայոց բանակը եւ հոտնկայս խմելու այդ հողերը հանձնողի կենացը:



Հասկացե՜ք, ո՜չ Քյոնիքսբերգը, ո՜չ Դանցիգը, ո՜չ էլ Ստրասբուրգը այլեւս հնարավոր չէ պատկերացնել Գերմանիայի կազմում, ո՜չ էլ Լվովը կամ Բրեստը՝ Լեհաստանի: Դրանք բոլորն էլ պատերազմի արդյունքում ձեռք բերված տարածքներ են: Մենք էլ, որպես պատերազմում հաղթանակած երկիր, վերականգնել ենք պատմական արդարությունը:



Դուք մեզ քարկոծում եք իշխանության դեմ դուրս գալու համար՝ առանց գիտակցելու, որ դա պայքար է վասն հայրենյաց, եւ եթե դուք մասն եք կազմում այս ժողովրդի, ուրեմն՝ նաեւ հանուն ձեզ ու ձեր երեխաների ապագայի:
Դուք, որ քաջալերում եք մեզ վրա կրակողներին ու մեզ բանտարկողներին եւ կարծում եք, որ ենիչերիների հրոսակախմբի սվիններով ու պետական ահաբեկչությամբ կարելի է պահել այս անմեղսունակների համակարգը՝ չարաչար սխալվում եք, որովհետեւ չեք հասկանում, որ մենք ոգեղեն ենք, իսկ խաչվածին մահ չկա, եւ վաղը Սասնա Ծուռ է դառնալու ողջ ազգը:



Դուք, որ սահմանադրություններ ու օրենքներ եք գրում ու փոխում, մեզնից լավ գիտեք, որ Հանրապետության անկախությունը, տարածքային ամբողջականությունը եւ անվտանգությունը լոկ իրավաբանական հասկացություններ չեն. դրանց մեջ ներառվում են մարդ, տուն, ընտանիք, ցեղ, երկիր, պատիվ, արժանապատվություն, հավատ, հավատամք, երազանք ու էլի շատ արժեքավոր բաներ: Մի՜ ոչնչացրեք այդ արժեքները:



Եթե դուք ձեզ հայ եք համարում, լսեք մեր զոհված քաջորդիների հոգիների խռովքը, ըմբոստացեք նրանց արյունը վաճառողների դեմ՝ թեկուզ հանուն ձեր երեխաների հայ մնալու գաղափարի:


Ուշքի՜ եկեք, սթափվե՜ք, վաղն ուշ է լինելու. դուք կամ ընդվզում եք երկիր հայրենին ուրացողի դեմ, պահանջում եք նրա հրաժարականը եւ մնում եք հայ, կամ ուրանում եք ազգը, ընկնում եք ձեր հովանավորի ոտքերը եւ վայելում կերակրատաշտից ձեզ բաժին հասած թերմացքը:


Գուցեւ, երբեւէ, մեր ժողովուրդը ձեզ ների իրեն թալանելու եւ նվաստացնելու համար, բայց տարածքները հանձնելը չի ներվելու»,- ասվում է նամակում:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.08.2016), Smokie (08.08.2016), Վիշապ (08.08.2016), Տրիբուն (08.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ես դեմ չեմ


Գրառմանը 1 հոգի շնորհակալություն է հայտնել.
Overdose (Այսօր)

Դեմ չեմը վերաբերում էր երկխոսությանը միայն  :Wink:

----------


## Overdose

> Գրառմանը 1 հոգի շնորհակալություն է հայտնել.
> Overdose (Այսօր)
> 
> Դեմ չեմը վերաբերում էր երկխոսությանը միայն


Ես հենց էդպես էլ հասկացել էի եղբայր  :Wink:  հակառակ դեպքում մեր էս ամբողջ ստալինգրադը իզուր կանցներ  :LOL: 
Շնորհակալությունը վերաբերվում էր բանավեճը շարունակելուն դեմ չլինելուն, այսինքն ենթադրաբար քեզ համար ձանձրալի չի մեր մտքերի փոխանակումը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չի կարելի, ապեր։ Խաղաղը դե նաղդ մինչև հիմա խաղաղ ա եղել։ Ճիշտն էլ դե գիտենք էլի, դոդի գագոն ա, կամ լավագույն դեպքում համախմբվածությունը։  
> 
> Հին պատմությունները թազուց չսկսենք, բայց ոնց տեսնում ես էտ խաղաղ ու ճիշտ պայքարի արդյունքը էսօրվա այալնդակված Սերժիկն ա, ավելի այլանդակված քան մինչև պայքարը։ Էտ «պայքարն» ա Սերիժիկին արխայինացրել ու սարքել էսօրվա մոնստրը։ 
> 
> Էս տղեքի արածից եթե ուրիշ ոչ մի օգուտ չլինի էլ, վախը որ քցել ա սրանց մեջ, կա ու կա։ Ու էտ ավելի օգուտ ա, քան տաս տարվա «ճիշտ» ու խաղաղ պայքարը։ Գլխավոր դատախազի ափալ-թափալ հրաժարականը ձեզ ղուրբան:


բա խի՞ զենքը չվերցրիք... մարդիկ հատուկ ձեր համար գունդ էին գրավել ու հայտարարել էին զինված ապստամբություն... մեկը մի հատ փեդի կտոր ձեռը չառավ... փոխարենը դուրս եկան խաղաղ ցույցի ի պաշտպանություն էդ տղերքի... ու վաբշե գիե՞ք իրամց ուզածը...

կարանք ասենք՝ "արձանագրենք" որ զինված մեթոդը ժողովուրդը չի ընդունում...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բա խի՞ զենքը չվերցրիք... մարդիկ հատուկ ձեր համար գունդ էին գրավել ու հայտարարել էին զինված ապստամբություն... մեկը մի հատ փեդի կտոր ձեռը չառավ... փոխարենը դուրս եկան խաղաղ ցույցի ի պաշտպանություն էդ տղերքի... ու վաբշե գիե՞ք իրամց ուզածը...
> 
> կարանք ասենք՝ "արձանագրենք" որ զինված մեթոդը ժողովուրդը չի ընդունում...


Դու շատ կանխատեսելի ես: Մեռնեմ, թե չգիտեի, որ նույն բանը պիտի բլթցնես  :LOL:  Զենք չվերցրինք, քանի որ, խոսքի ցռան ենք: Բայց մեր ցռանությունը արդարացնելու համար չենք ուզում տղեքի արածին անուն դնենք: 

Ու մեր ժողովուրդը ոչ զենքն ա ընդունում, ոչ էլ խաղաղ մեթոդը: Եթե նկատել ես խաղաղ ցույցերին էլ մարդ առանձնապես չի գնում, խաղաղություն քարոզողներն էլ ԱԺ-ում էրկուսուկես տոկոս են։ Նենց որ, քո տրամաբանությամբ մեր ժողովուրդը սիրում ա Սերժիկին, պաշտում ա Թոխմախին, նվիրված ա Լֆիկին, ու վաբշե, որ Սաշիկի կեսին բան ասող լինի, մերկ ձեռքերով խեղդամահ կանենք, ինչպես նաև ուզում ենք Ղարաբաղը տալ Ադրբեջանին, Սևանը՝ Վրաստանին, Արարատյան հարթավայրը՝ բոնուս Էրդողանին։

Ասածս ինչ ա, եղբայր, ինչ-որ բանի հետևից գլխապատառ չվազելը բացարձակ չի խոսում էտ բանի սխալականության մասին։

----------

Վիշապ (10.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու շատ կանխատեսելի ես: Մեռնեմ, թե չգիտեի, որ նույն բանը պիտի բլթցնես  Զենք չվերցրինք, քանի որ, խոսքի ցռան ենք: Բայց մեր ցռանությունը արդարացնելու համար չենք ուզում տղեքի արածին անուն դնենք: 
> 
> Ու մեր ժողովուրդը ոչ զենքն ա ընդունում, ոչ էլ խաղաղ մեթոդը: Եթե նկատել ես խաղաղ ցույցերին էլ մարդ առանձնապես չի գնում, խաղաղություն քարոզողներն էլ ԱԺ-ում էրկուսուկես տոկոս են։ Նենց որ, քո տրամաբանությամբ մեր ժողովուրդը սիրում ա Սերժիկին, պաշտում ա Թոխմախին, նվիրված ա Լֆիկին, ու վաբշե, որ Սաշիկի կեսին բան ասող լինի, մերկ ձեռքերով խեղդամահ կանենք, ինչպես նաև ուզում ենք Ղարաբաղը տալ Ադրբեջանին, Սևանը՝ Վրաստանին, Արարատյան հարթավայրը՝ բոնուս Էրդողանին։
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, եղբայր, ինչ-որ բանի հետևից գլխապատառ չվազելը բացարձակ չի խոսում էտ բանի սխալականության մասին։


ապեր, հիմա դու էլ ես կանխատեսելի ու էդտեղ վատ բան չկա... դու գիտես որ ես զենքեր-մենքեր, ջարդենք փշրենք, ֆլան ֆստանի հետ առանձնապես սեր չունեմ... 

քո տրամաբանությամբ էլ դուրս ա գալիս որ եթե մի բան չես սիրում ուրեմն պտի տաս ջարդես փշրես սպանես... հիմա ի՞նչ...

ես միշտ էլ ասել եմ, եթե պոտենցիալ չկա խաղաղ միջոցներով հեռացնելու, այսինքն էդքան մարդ չի հավաքվում ցույցերին և այլն, զենքով էլ չի լինելու, որովհետև էդ երկուսի համար էլ ակտիվ մասսա ա պետք... զինված "ապստամբությունը" խաղաղ ցույցի կանտրոլից դուրս եկած վարյանտն ա... եթե էն չես կարում անես, էնի վաբշե չես կարա... 

իսկ էն որ հայտարարել էին զինված ապստամբություն ու մարդիկ դուրս եկան խաղաղ ցույցի, էտի արդեն վկայում ա որ լուրջ չեն ընդունել էս տղերքի ֆլեշ մոբը... դաժե իշխանությունը լուրջ չընդունեց... հավաքված անզեն մարդկանցից ավելի էին վախենում քան զինված Պավլիկից... ու ասեմ, էս իշխանությունը էշության, անգրագիտության, տավարության մարմնացում ա... սաղ զիկայով հիվանդ մորից են ծնվել... 

բայց եթե ավելի լուրջ, էս նեղ մաջալին մեզ մենակ զինված ապստամբությունն էր պակաս էն էլ ֆայտոնով եկավ...

----------


## anslov

> հողերը հանձնելուց հետո որքան է երկարելու Ղարաբաղի սահմանը
>  ո՜չ Քյոնիքսբերգը, ո՜չ Դանցիգը, ո՜չ էլ Ստրասբուրգը այլեւս հնարավոր չէ պատկերացնել Գերմանիայի կազմում, ո՜չ էլ Լվովը կամ Բրեստը՝ Լեհաստանի: Դրանք բոլորն էլ պատերազմի արդյունքում ձեռք բերված տարածքներ են: Մենք էլ, որպես պատերազմում հաղթանակած երկիր, վերականգնել ենք պատմական արդարությունը:
> 
>  ընդվզում եք երկիր հայրենին ուրացողի դեմ, պահանջում եք նրա հրաժարականը


Բավականին արժեքավոր Նամակ է ու նախաբանն է լինելու դեպքերի վատ ընթացքի դեպքում համընդանուր պահվածքի:
Ուրախ եմ, որ *բոլորով* նույն մեխին ենք խփում

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր, հիմա դու էլ ես կանխատեսելի ու էդտեղ վատ բան չկա... դու գիտես որ ես զենքեր-մենքեր, ջարդենք փշրենք, ֆլան ֆստանի հետ առանձնապես սեր չունեմ... 
> 
> քո տրամաբանությամբ էլ դուրս ա գալիս որ եթե մի բան չես սիրում ուրեմն պտի տաս ջարդես փշրես սպանես... հիմա ի՞նչ...
> 
> ես միշտ էլ ասել եմ, եթե պոտենցիալ չկա խաղաղ միջոցներով հեռացնելու, այսինքն էդքան մարդ չի հավաքվում ցույցերին և այլն, զենքով էլ չի լինելու, որովհետև էդ երկուսի համար էլ ակտիվ մասսա ա պետք... զինված "ապստամբությունը" խաղաղ ցույցի կանտրոլից դուրս եկած վարյանտն ա... եթե էն չես կարում անես, էնի վաբշե չես կարա... 
> 
> իսկ էն որ հայտարարել էին զինված ապստամբություն ու մարդիկ դուրս եկան խաղաղ ցույցի, էտի արդեն վկայում ա որ լուրջ չեն ընդունել էս տղերքի ֆլեշ մոբը... դաժե իշխանությունը լուրջ չընդունեց... հավաքված անզեն մարդկանցից ավելի էին վախենում քան զինված Պավլիկից... ու ասեմ, էս իշխանությունը էշության, անգրագիտության, տավարության մարմնացում ա... սաղ զիկայով հիվանդ մորից են ծնվել... 
> 
> բայց եթե ավելի լուրջ, էս նեղ մաջալին մեզ մենակ զինված ապստամբությունն էր պակաս էն էլ ֆայտոնով եկավ...


Նենց չի, որ մեր ուշքը գնում ա արյան գետերի համար։ Ընդհակառակը ․․․․․

Բայց եթե մարդկանց կոկորդին են հասցրել, ու կան մարդիկ որ զենքին են դիմում, ես իրանց չեմ մեղադրում, ձեռ չեմ առնում, փորձում եմ հասկանալ։ Վերջին հաշվով մարդը իրա կյանքը վտանգի ա ենթարկում, առաջ քաշած պահանջներն էլ բոլորի կողմից հասկանալի են ու ընդունելի։ Ի՞նչ ասենք իրանց, ասենք սիկտիր եղեք, թողեք մենք խաղաղ դոդի գագոյի հետ համագործակցե՞նք, անունն էլ դնենք քաղաքականությու՞ն։ Ապեր, էս ամեն ինչը արդյունք ա բազմակողմանի բռնաբարության, որին մենք ենթարկվում ենք պոռնիկ իշխանությունների ու բոզիտղայագույն ընդդիմության կողմից։ Էլ վարյանտ չեն թողել, էն աստիճանի, որ ժողովուրդը, եթե նույնիսկ զենքով դուրս չի էլ գալիս, հազար տոկոսով արդարացնում ա զենքով դուրս գալացողներին։

----------

Աթեիստ (10.08.2016), Գաղթական (12.08.2016), Վիշապ (10.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նենց չի, որ մեր ուշքը գնում ա արյան գետերի համար։ Ընդհակառակը ․․․․․
> 
> Բայց եթե մարդկանց կոկորդին են հասցրել, ու կան մարդիկ որ զենքին են դիմում, ես իրանց չեմ մեղադրում, ձեռ չեմ առնում, փորձում եմ հասկանալ։ Վերջին հաշվով մարդը իրա կյանքը վտանգի ա ենթարկում, առաջ քաշած պահանջներն էլ բոլորի կողմից հասկանալի են ու ընդունելի։ Ի՞նչ ասենք իրանց, ասենք սիկտիր եղեք, թողեք մենք խաղաղ դոդի գագոյի հետ համագործակցե՞նք, անունն էլ դնենք քաղաքականությու՞ն։ Ապեր, էս ամեն ինչը արդյունք ա բազմակողմանի բռնաբարության, որին մենք ենթարկվում ենք պոռնիկ իշխանությունների ու բոզիտղայագույն ընդդիմության կողմից։ Էլ վարյանտ չեն թողել, էն աստիճանի, որ ժողովուրդը, եթե նույնիսկ զենքով դուրս չի էլ գալիս, հազար տոկոսով արդարացնում ա զենքով դուրս գալացողներին։


ասեմ ապեր...

էսօր նորություններով աում էին որ պուտինը էրդողանու հետ ա հանդիպում լենինգրադում, փակ դռների հետևը... ադրբեջանի հետ ռուսները լաավ լավացել են... վեռտալոտ են ժախելու ու գործարան են դնում ընդեղ... իրան-ադրբեջան-ռուսաստան պոեզի գիծ են քցում...

մենք էլ զինվաժ ապստամբություն ենք անում... իսկական վախտն ա... էս նեղ մաջալին պավլիկի հայրենասիրությունն ա բռնել... գոնե գիտե՞նք ինչ են ուզում... էլչասեմ մի քանի մութ մոմենտներ էլ կան...

----------


## Վիշապ

> ապեր, հիմա դու էլ ես կանխատեսելի ու էդտեղ վատ բան չկա... դու գիտես որ ես զենքեր-մենքեր, ջարդենք փշրենք, ֆլան ֆստանի հետ առանձնապես սեր չունեմ... 
> 
> քո տրամաբանությամբ էլ դուրս ա գալիս որ եթե մի բան չես սիրում ուրեմն պտի տաս ջարդես փշրես սպանես... հիմա ի՞նչ...
> 
> ես միշտ էլ ասել եմ, եթե պոտենցիալ չկա խաղաղ միջոցներով հեռացնելու, այսինքն էդքան մարդ չի հավաքվում ցույցերին և այլն, զենքով էլ չի լինելու, որովհետև էդ երկուսի համար էլ ակտիվ մասսա ա պետք... զինված "ապստամբությունը" խաղաղ ցույցի կանտրոլից դուրս եկած վարյանտն ա... եթե էն չես կարում անես, էնի վաբշե չես կարա... 
> 
> իսկ էն որ հայտարարել էին զինված ապստամբություն ու մարդիկ դուրս եկան խաղաղ ցույցի, էտի արդեն վկայում ա որ լուրջ չեն ընդունել էս տղերքի ֆլեշ մոբը... դաժե իշխանությունը լուրջ չընդունեց... հավաքված անզեն մարդկանցից ավելի էին վախենում քան զինված Պավլիկից... ու ասեմ, էս իշխանությունը էշության, անգրագիտության, տավարության մարմնացում ա... սաղ զիկայով հիվանդ մորից են ծնվել... 
> 
> բայց եթե ավելի լուրջ, էս նեղ մաջալին մեզ մենակ զինված ապստամբությունն էր պակաս էն էլ ֆայտոնով եկավ...


Ապեր պոտենցիալ լիներ, նախ Սերժի նման դեգեներատը պրեզիդենտ չէր լինի: Բայց ընտրությունները կեղծելու պոտենցիալ մենք ոնց որ թե ունենք: 
Ընդհանրապես կեղտը մեր մեջ ավելի մեծ պոտենցիալ ունի, քան թե ազնվությունը:

----------


## Chuk

> ասեմ ապեր...
> 
> էսօր նորություններով աում էին որ պուտինը էրդողանու հետ ա հանդիպում լենինգրադում, փակ դռների հետևը... ադրբեջանի հետ ռուսները լաավ լավացել են... վեռտալոտ են ժախելու ու գործարան են դնում ընդեղ... իրան-ադրբեջան-ռուսաստան պոեզի գիծ են քցում...
> 
> մենք էլ զինվաժ ապստամբություն ենք անում... իսկական վախտն ա... էս նեղ մաջալին պավլիկի հայրենասիրությունն ա բռնել... գոնե գիտե՞նք ինչ են ուզում... էլչասեմ մի քանի մութ մոմենտներ էլ կան...


Մեֆ ջան, բայց ախր Պավլիկի հայրենասիրությունը բռնել ա, որտև քանի դեռ «պուտինը էրդողանու հետ ա հանդիպում լենինգրադում, փակ դռների հետևը, ադրբեջանի հետ ռուսները լաավ լավացել են, վեռտալոտ են ժախելու ու գործարան են դնում ընդեղ, իրան-ադրբեջան-ռուսաստան պոեզի գիծ են քցում», սերժիկը ստեղ ընտրությունները կեղծում ու չի թողնում քաղաքական եղանակով քո ուզածին հասնես, կոռուպցիան բոլոր ոլորտներում ա, ապրիլյան պատերազմից հետո ակնհայտ դառավ մեր ամենակայացած կառույցի՝ բանակի լիքը խնդիրները, արտաքին քաղաքականությունը քաքմեջ ա արել և այլն: Սաղ չթվարկեմ, դու էլ գիտես: Ասածս էն ա, որ ինչքան էլ ես ու դու զինված տարբերակի գաղափարական հակառակորդը լինենք, իրավունք չունենք պատճառահետևանքային կապերը խախտելու ու չհասկանալու պատճառները: Բոլորը չեն, որ Լևոնի կամ մեր նման են մտածում, ու երբ որ այլ ելք չեն տեսնում, ստիպված են լինում դիմել իրենց պատկերացրած մեթոդներին:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

Ժողովուրդ, մե հարցմ ունեմ, չգիտեմ ոնց կընկալեք: Ուրեմնս, էսօր նորություններ էի նայում, ահաբեկիչներից Հովհաննես Հարությունյանի կալանքի մասին, ու էս նկարն էր դրած: 

https://www.google.am/search?q=%D5%8...Rtdr4y15JFM%3A

Նայեցի նայեցի էդ նկարին ու զգացի, որ մի տեսակ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ իրան: Մի քանի հատ հարց առաջացավ
1. Ինչի ա Ուկրաինայի դրոշը գլխին կապել
2. Ռեմբոյի ակնոցներն ու ձեռնոցները ինչի համար են
3. Ինչի ա լրագրողին հարցազրույց տալիս զենքը դեմ գցած
4. Ու վերջապես ամենաամենակարեւորսենսացիոնմորթողփրթողուգառիմեջգցող հարցը :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:  սվին-դանակը խի ա կցած ավտոմատին? :Yahoo:  սվինամարտի էր պատրաստվում տղեն, թե ուզում էր զարմացներ-հիացներ լրագրող աղջկան, թե ընդհակառակը, սվինը աղջկա փորն էր կոխելու?????  :Lol2:  :Lol2: 

Ընդհանրապես իմ մոտ տպավորություն ա, որ պռոստո տղեն զենքով «յախշավատ» էր լինում էդ լրագրող աղջկա դեմը: Ձեր մոտ էլ ա էդ տպավորությունը?  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ, մե հարցմ ունեմ, չգիտեմ ոնց կընկալեք: Ուրեմնս, էսօր նորություններ էի նայում, ահաբեկիչներից Հովհաննես Հարությունյանի կալանքի մասին, ու էս նկարն էր դրած: 
> 
> https://www.google.am/search?q=%D5%8...Rtdr4y15JFM%3A
> 
> Նայեցի նայեցի էդ նկարին ու զգացի, որ մի տեսակ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ իրան: Մի քանի հատ հարց առաջացավ
> 1. Ինչի ա Ուկրաինայի դրոշը գլխին կապել
> 2. Ռեմբոյի ակնոցներն ու ձեռնոցները ինչի համար են
> 3. Ինչի ա լրագրողին հարցազրույց տալիս զենքը դեմ գցած
> 4. Ու վերջապես ամենաամենակարեւորսենսացիոնմորթողփրթողուգառիմեջգցող հարցը սվին-դանակը խի ա կցած ավտոմատին? սվինամարտի էր պատրաստվում տղեն, թե ուզում էր զարմացներ-հիացներ լրագրող աղջկան, թե ընդհակառակը, սվինը աղջկա փորն էր կոխելու????? 
> ...


Առաջին հարցիդ կարամ հստակ պատասխան տամ. Ուկրաինայի դրոշը չի, Հայաստանինն ա, ուղղակի կարմիրը գլխարկի տակ ա, չի էրևում: Եթե նույն օրվա ուրիշ ռակուրսի նկարների նայես, կտեսնես: Ընդ որում, խոխմն էն ա, որ քո գուգլածի լինքն ես դրել, ու հենց էդտեղ կան էդ ուրիշ ռակուրսից նկարները:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.08.2016)

----------


## Արամ

> Ժողովուրդ, մե հարցմ ունեմ, չգիտեմ ոնց կընկալեք: Ուրեմնս, էսօր նորություններ էի նայում, ահաբեկիչներից Հովհաննես Հարությունյանի կալանքի մասին, ու էս նկարն էր դրած: 
> 
> https://www.google.am/search?q=%D5%8...Rtdr4y15JFM%3A
> 
> Նայեցի նայեցի էդ նկարին ու զգացի, որ մի տեսակ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ իրան: Մի քանի հատ հարց առաջացավ
> 1. Ինչի ա Ուկրաինայի դրոշը գլխին կապել
> 2. Ռեմբոյի ակնոցներն ու ձեռնոցները ինչի համար են
> 3. Ինչի ա լրագրողին հարցազրույց տալիս զենքը դեմ գցած
> 4. Ու վերջապես ամենաամենակարեւորսենսացիոնմորթողփրթողուգառիմեջգցող հարցը սվին-դանակը խի ա կցած ավտոմատին? սվինամարտի էր պատրաստվում տղեն, թե ուզում էր զարմացներ-հիացներ լրագրող աղջկան, թե ընդհակառակը, սվինը աղջկա փորն էր կոխելու????? 
> ...


5․ Խի ա սև մայկա հաքել, դժվար էր սպիտակը գտնել ?
6. Խի ա ականջակալ դրել, երգ ա ա լսում ?
7. Խի ա անճաշակ ժամացույց կապել, զինվորական հագուստի հետ ?
8. Խի ա բերանը ծուռ խոսում լրագրողի հետ ?


Կխնդրեմ Overdose-ի հարցերին պատասխանողին, իմ հարցերին էլ պատասխանի։

----------

John (10.08.2016), Աթեիստ (10.08.2016), Տրիբուն (10.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Առաջին հարցիդ կարամ հստակ պատասխան տամ. Ուկրաինայի դրոշը չի, Հայաստանինն ա, ուղղակի կարմիրը գլխարկի տակ ա, չի էրևում: Եթե նույն օրվա ուրիշ ռակուրսի նկարների նայես, կտեսնես: Ընդ որում, խոխմն էն ա, որ քո գուգլածի լինքն ես դրել, ու հենց էդտեղ կան էդ ուրիշ ռակուրսից նկարները:


Հաա, ճիշտ ա, ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել: Ես էլ մտածեցի յանի մայդանի հետ են ուզում ասոցացնեն:

----------


## Overdose

> 5․ Խի ա սև մայկա հաքել, դժվար էր սպիտակը գտնել ?
> 6. Խի ա ականջակալ դրել, երգ ա ա լսում ?
> 7. Խի ա անճաշակ ժամացույց կապել, զինվորական հագուստի հետ ?
> 8. Խի ա բերանը ծուռ խոսում լրագրողի հետ ?
> 
> 
> Կխնդրեմ Overdose-ի հարցերին պատասխանողին, իմ հարցերին էլ պատասխանի։


Պատասխանեմ կետ առ կետ:

5. Եսիմ
6. Եսիմ
7. Եսիմ
8. Եսիմ

Իրականում ենթադրում եմ, ուզում էիր ծաղր պարունակող գրառումդ նույնացնեիր իմի հետ: Արդարացի ա, բան չասեցի: 
Իմը ուներ կոնկրետ մեսիջ՝ ինչի ա զենքի հետ գործ ունեցող մարդը ու միաժամանակ ազգի ապագան որոշող հեղափոխականը տենց տղայական ծայրահեղացված զենքագլամուռ տեսքով ներկայանում հանրությանը:

----------


## Chuk

Դրոշի պահով արդեն ասել են, հավելեմ, որ էդ նկարում էլ ա ակնհայտ երևում, որ եռագույնն ա:
Հաջորդ հարցերի մասին մտորելուց առաջ խորհուրդ կտայի ուսումնասիրել Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի նկարները: Վստահ եմ, որ բազմաթիվ «յախշավատ» լինող նկարներ կհայտնաբերես: Ասել կուզեմ, որ դրա վրա շեշտվելը անիմաստ զբաղմունք է:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.08.2016), Տրիբուն (10.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Դրոշի պահով արդեն ասել են, հավելեմ, որ էդ նկարում էլ ա ակնհայտ երևում, որ եռագույնն ա:
> Հաջորդ հարցերի մասին մտորելուց առաջ խորհուրդ կտայի ուսումնասիրել Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի նկարները: Վստահ եմ, որ բազմաթիվ «յախշավատ» լինող նկարներ կհայտնաբերես: Ասել կուզեմ, որ դրա վրա շեշտվելը անիմաստ զբաղմունք է:


Ախր Չուկ ջան, բանը, ըըըը.., ոնց ասեմ էդ անտերը... :Sad: 
Երբ հեղափոխականները (նկատի որ չեմ ասում ահաբեկիչները) մտան ՊՊԾ գունդ, լավ կանեին էդտեղ էլ մնային ու Վարուժանից ու Պավլիկ/Արայիկից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մեկ կամերաների դեմը չերեւային: Գիտես ինչի? Երբ մարդիկ լսեցին, որ հեղափոխականները ՊՊԾ գունդ են մտել, ազգիս կեսը պատկերացրեց իրանցից ամեն մեկին որպես մի Չէ Գեւարա, այ հենց տենց բերետով ու արծվենի խրոխտ հայացքը անընդգրկելի հորիզոնին հառած ու ազգի դժբախտ ճակատագրի մասին խորհելիս: Բայց մաման ծաղկաման, երբ նայում եմ էդ տղու նկարին (Հովհաննես Հարությունյանի զենքով գլամուռնի նկարի մասին ա խոսքը), կամ էլ նայում եմ էն սպիտակից եկած տղու ինտերվյուն դո ի պոսլե (էն որ մի դեպքում ՊՊԾ գնդում ձեռը զենքին դրած ասում ա մորե պո կոլենո, ու հետո էն վիդեոն, երբ արդեն հիվանդանոցի կոյկին պառկած պատմում ա ոնց ա իլե ամեն ինչ), մի տեսակ, չեմ ուզում հավատամ, որ հենց էս մարդիկ էին ուզում հեղափոխություն անեին: Ախր ոնց, ախր խի....? :Shok:  :Shok:  :Cray:  :Cray:  :Boredom:  :Boredom:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, բայց ախր Պավլիկի հայրենասիրությունը բռնել ա, որտև քանի դեռ «պուտինը էրդողանու հետ ա հանդիպում լենինգրադում, փակ դռների հետևը, ադրբեջանի հետ ռուսները լաավ լավացել են, վեռտալոտ են ժախելու ու գործարան են դնում ընդեղ, իրան-ադրբեջան-ռուսաստան պոեզի գիծ են քցում», սերժիկը ստեղ ընտրությունները կեղծում ու չի թողնում քաղաքական եղանակով քո ուզածին հասնես, կոռուպցիան բոլոր ոլորտներում ա, ապրիլյան պատերազմից հետո ակնհայտ դառավ մեր ամենակայացած կառույցի՝ բանակի լիքը խնդիրները, արտաքին քաղաքականությունը քաքմեջ ա արել և այլն: Սաղ չթվարկեմ, դու էլ գիտես: Ասածս էն ա, որ ինչքան էլ ես ու դու զինված տարբերակի գաղափարական հակառակորդը լինենք, իրավունք չունենք պատճառահետևանքային կապերը խախտելու ու չհասկանալու պատճառները: Բոլորը չեն, որ Լևոնի կամ մեր նման են մտածում, ու երբ որ այլ ելք չեն տեսնում, ստիպված են լինում դիմել իրենց պատկերացրած մեթոդներին:


Չուկ ջան, նայի...

էս ներկա արտաքին պայմանների դեպքում ու մեր վիճակով միակ, ՄԻԱԿ բանը որ մենք կարանք անենք էդ ներքին կայունությունն ու համախմբվածությունն էր թեկուզ ժամանակավոր... հենց էս պատերազմից հետո ընկած ժամանակահատվածում, որովհետև ղարաբաղի հարցը կարծես թե ուր որ ա ա հանգուցալուծվելու ա... տարածաշրջանային ուժերը լրիվ լուրջ են, արևմուտքը լուռ կողմ ա... էս  սիտուացիան...

դե հիմա ասա... դեստաբիլիզացիան ու՞մ ա ձեռ տալիս... ու՞մ միջոցով ա մեր ներքին վիճակը անկայունանում... ու ի՞նչ կարևոր ա թե իրանք ինչքան ազնիվ են... մենք էս վիճակով վատագույնն ենք ստանալու...

էլ չեմ ուզում շատ խորանամ մնացած իրանց գործողությունների ու հայտարարությունների մեջ... հայտնի չի ինչ քաքեր են կերել ու ով ա կերել... ու վաբշե ինչ ա ուզածները...

----------


## John

> Ախր Չուկ ջան, բանը, ըըըը.., ոնց ասեմ էդ անտերը...
> Երբ հեղափոխականները (նկատի որ չեմ ասում ահաբեկիչները) մտան ՊՊԾ գունդ, լավ կանեին էդտեղ էլ մնային ու Վարուժանից ու Պավլիկ/Արայիկից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մեկ կամերաների դեմը չերեւային: Գիտես ինչի? Երբ մարդիկ լսեցին, որ հեղափոխականները ՊՊԾ գունդ են մտել, ազգիս կեսը պատկերացրեց իրանցից ամեն մեկին որպես մի Չէ Գեւարա, այ հենց տենց բերետով ու արծվենի խրոխտ հայացքը անընդգրկելի հորիզոնին հառած ու ազգի դժբախտ ճակատագրի մասին խորհելիս: Բայց մաման ծաղկաման, երբ նայում եմ էդ տղու նկարին (Հովհաննես Հարությունյանի զենքով գլամուռնի նկարի մասին ա խոսքը), կամ էլ նայում եմ էն սպիտակից եկած տղու ինտերվյուն դո ի պոսլե (էն որ մի դեպքում ՊՊԾ գնդում ձեռը զենքին դրած ասում ա մորե պո կոլենո, ու հետո էն վիդեոն, երբ արդեն հիվանդանոցի կոյկին պառկած պատմում ա ոնց ա իլե ամեն ինչ), մի տեսակ, չեմ ուզում հավատամ, որ հենց էս մարդիկ էին ուզում հեղափոխություն անեին: Ախր ոնց, ախր խի....?


Էն լրագրող տղուց ի՞նչ կա ապեր, էն որ իմացան լրագրող ա՝ չտարան քաղմաս հավայի, բայց որ լրագրող չլիներ՝ «օրինական ձևով» տանում էին )))

----------


## keyboard

Օվրդոզ, չգիտեմ ծառայել ես թե չէ, բայց մի բան ասեմ որպես ծառայած ու էդ տղեքին մի հեգնի, երբ դեմդ կանգնած կլինեն կամ էդքան հարցերիդ պատասխաններն ես ուզում իմանաս, գնա, տեսակցություն պահանջի հարցրա, ստեղ մոնիտորի հետևից սիրուն հարցեր տալու տեղը։
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա զենքին հագուկապին, ապա որպես ծառայած ասեմ. ինձ ռազմական ոստիկանությունում բացատրություն գրել տվեցին, թե ինչու եմ ես իմ համազգեստի վրա կրում արգելված զին նշաններ, էդ բացատրությունը գրելուց համազգեստի կրման կարգի մասին օրենքներն ու կանոնները ցիտել էի, միակ խախտումը որ արել էի՝ դաշտային համազգեստի վրա տոնական համազգեստի նշաններ էի կպցրել, իսկ դրա համար ինձ մաքսիմում 50 հատ օտժիմանի անել էին տալու, որը ևս չարեցին, քանզի Հրամանատարս թույլ չտվեց։
Էսքանը խի եմ գրում, ցանկացած ծառայած կհաստատի, որ սիրուն համազգեստը, մարտական զենքը ու էլի լիքը ֆակտորներ «դուխ» են տալիս ու ոգևորում են։ Քեզ լավ ես զգում, իսկ էն միտքը, որ իրանք ազգանվեր գործ էին անում էդ էլ  լիքը իրանց տալիս ա տեղ խոսալու ու ժողովրդին դիմելու։
Իրանք թշնամոու դեմ էին դուրս եկել,  բայց քանի որ մեր մեջ Նժդեհի ասած թրքացած հայերը ավելի շատ են, քան իսկական հայերը, դրա համար ձախողեցին ու այլևս կործանված ենք ու Արցախի հարցն էլ խախաղ, թե պատերազմական, ներքին կայուն թե անկայունության լուծվելու ա թուրքի օգտին, որտև մեր փոխարեն հարց լուծողն էլ ա թուրք, որտև ապեր, էդ տղեքին պադերժկա չարինք որ թուրքին տապալեին։
Հենց մեկն էլ ես չարի, դրա համար ձենս կտրել նստել եմ։
Մնացած հարցերիդ պատասխանները տղեքից կստանաս, եթե գլուխները չուտեն։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ախր Չուկ ջան, բանը, ըըըը.., ոնց ասեմ էդ անտերը...
> Երբ հեղափոխականները (նկատի որ չեմ ասում ահաբեկիչները) մտան ՊՊԾ գունդ, լավ կանեին էդտեղ էլ մնային ու Վարուժանից ու Պավլիկ/Արայիկից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մեկ կամերաների դեմը չերեւային: Գիտես ինչի? Երբ մարդիկ լսեցին, որ հեղափոխականները ՊՊԾ գունդ են մտել, ազգիս կեսը պատկերացրեց իրանցից ամեն մեկին որպես մի Չէ Գեւարա, այ հենց տենց բերետով ու արծվենի խրոխտ հայացքը անընդգրկելի հորիզոնին հառած ու ազգի դժբախտ ճակատագրի մասին խորհելիս: Բայց մաման ծաղկաման, երբ նայում եմ էդ տղու նկարին (Հովհաննես Հարությունյանի զենքով գլամուռնի նկարի մասին ա խոսքը), կամ էլ նայում եմ էն սպիտակից եկած տղու ինտերվյուն դո ի պոսլե (էն որ մի դեպքում ՊՊԾ գնդում ձեռը զենքին դրած ասում ա մորե պո կոլենո, ու հետո էն վիդեոն, երբ արդեն հիվանդանոցի կոյկին պառկած պատմում ա ոնց ա իլե ամեն ինչ), մի տեսակ, չեմ ուզում հավատամ, որ հենց էս մարդիկ էին ուզում հեղափոխություն անեին: Ախր ոնց, ախր խի....?


Ասեմ ինչի նման էր գրածդ։

«Էնօր տեսա էն վիրաբույժին, որը մի ամիս առաջ կյանքս փրկեց, հարբած, փողոցում ընկյած էր, մի տեսակ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ էդ մարդն ա կյանքս փրկել»։

Դպրոցից մնացած ճշմարտություն ասեմ՝ պարզվում ա դասատուներն էլ են քաքում։

----------

S.L.V. (17.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

http://www.ilur.am/news/view/55256.html

----------


## Աթեիստ

> http://www.ilur.am/news/view/55256.html


Սկսեցի կարդալ, կարծես տրամաբանված բաներ էր գրում, մեկ էլ նենց ахинея մտավ, որ սկսեցի մտածել, որ էն սկզբի տրամաբանությունը պատահական էր։

«Մյուս կողմից՝ այդ հավաքների բազմամարդությունն ավելի հավանական էր դարձնում *բախումը ոստիկանության հետ*, ինչը տեղի ունեցավ, և որի գագաթնակետը դարձավ ոստիկանության կողմից *կոշտ ուժի գործադրումը* Սարի թաղում:»

«Սա գալիս է ապացուցելու, որ Խորենացիում հայտնված կուսակցապետերի հիմնական մոտիվները բացարձակապես այլ էին: Յուրաքանչյուր հաջորդ բռնություն նրանց համար թթվածին էր, և նրանք ներքուստ ցանկանում էին հնարավորինս շատ բախում, արյուն ու զոհ՝ իրենց ծրագրերն առաջ տանելու և անձնական ամբիցիաները բավարարելու համար:»

*«Իշխանության մասին»* հատվածում իշխանության ավելի մեղմ ա կպնում, քան ասենք Նիկոլին։ Սաղ տոշնի արեցին։

«այս զինված ձեռնարկն օգնե՞ց այդ գործին: Եթե դրա պատասխանը դրական է, ապա ...»։ Չգիտես խի որոշեց, որ ինչ որ մեկն արդեն ասել ա այո, ու դրա հիման վրա եզրակացություններ ա անում։
Կամ նենց ա ձևակերպած, ոնց որ ինչ կատարվում ա, կամ օգնում ա Արցախի հարցի լուծմանը, կամ խանգարում։ Հիմի նստած հաց եմ ուտում, բայց հըլը չգիտեմ դա ոնց կազդի պրոցեսի վրա։

«*Ու՞ր ենք գնում*

Հայաստանն այսօր ապրում է իր 25-ամյա պատմության ամենաճակատագրական պահերից մեկը: 94 թվականից սկսած՝ առաջին անգամ մեր պետությունը, ներքին լրջագույն խնդիրների տակ կքած, կանգնած է նաև պատերազմի ու խաղաղության ճամփաբաժանին: Հենց այս օրերին մեր շուրջը տեղի են ունենում տարածաշրջանային ու միջազգային գործընթացներ, որոնք լրջագույն հետևանքներ կարող են ունենալ Հայաստանի ապագայի վրա: Եվ մենք, որպես ազգ, այս ներհասարակական վտանգավոր թոհուբոհում պետք է դադար տանք ու հասկանանք, թե  ու՞ր են մեզ տանում այս գործընթացները, ու՞ր ենք ուզում գնալ, որո՞նք են դրա ճանապարհներն, ու ի՞նչ ենք  անում՝ այդտեղ հայտնվելու համար: Այս հարցերին պատասխանելու, ինչպես նաև արտաքին փորձություններին դիմագրավելու, ներքին կայունությունը փայփայելու փոխարեն՝ մենք երկրի ներսում պատանդ ենք վերցնում, ոստիկան ենք սպանում, աչք ենք հանում: Ու համառորեն չենք տեսնում այն վտանգները, որ շատ մոտ ժամանակներում կարող են թակել բոլորիս դուռը: Բոլորիս. իշխանամետ թե ընդդիմադիր, մեծ թե փոքր, ընկեր թե հակառակորդ, անտարբեր թե ներգրավված: Պետությունն էլ՝ խաղադրույքի սեղանին դրած: Ու, Աստված մի արասցե, եթե ուշ սթափվեցինք, գետինն ենք մտնելու՝ հիշելով, թե ինչով էինք զբաղված հուլիսի 17-ից 31-ը:»

ՍԹԱՓՎԵՔ, мы все умрем ու տենց շարունակ։

Ու ոչ մի քննադատական խոսք ոստիկանության հասցեին։

------------------------------------
Նույնիսկ պրոիշխանական պանորաման ավելի շատ ա *անդրադառնում*։

Սարի թաղի բնակիչները գտել են ոստիկանության կողմից կիրառած հատուկ միջոցներից մեկը: Ինտերնետում որոնումների արդյունքում պարզեցինք, որ խոսքը ձեռքի լուսաձայնային նռնակի մասին է, կոչվում է «Ֆակել»։

Առողջապահության նախարարի հրամանի 5-րդ կետը վերաբերում է այդ հատուկ միջոցի կիրառման պայմաններին.

«Բազմատարր ձեռքի լուսաձայնային նռնակ «Ֆակել»-ի կիրառման թույլատրելի չափանիշներն են` ներգործության տրամագիծը 20 մետրից ոչ ավելի, գործարկումը *միայն բաց տեղանքում**`* մարդուց նվազագույնը 2,5 մետր հեռավորության վրա: Ձայնային ճնշման մակարդակը 10 մետր հեռավորության վրա` 145 դեցիբելից ոչ ավելի»:

Մնացածի օգտագործելիության նկարագրություններին կարող եք ծանոթանալ բերված հրամանում։

Շեշտենք՝ որ դրանց մի մասի օգտագործման նկարագրության մեջ նշված է՝ բաց տեղանքում, զինված մարդկանց դեմ, եթե զինվածը իրական վտանգ է ներկայացնում մարդկանց կյանքերին, նույն տարածքում կրկնակի օգտագործումը արգելվում է, և այլն...։

----------

S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Տրիբուն (10.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Աթեիստ ջան, արի սենց բան ասեմ... պպծն զենքով գրավելուց ու բազմազան "կոչեր" անելուց հետո, իշխանության ձեռները լրիվ ազատված են... շներին բաց են թողում, պրծ...

չկա տենց բան որ հայտարարվի զինված ապստամբություն գրոհվի ուժային կառույցի վրա ու մեկ էլ կողքից "բա մենք խաղաղ ցույց ենք անում"... չի աշխատում էտի... չկա... 

զենքն առար ձեռդ ու հայտարարեցիր զինվաժ ապստամբություն, նշանակում ա օքեյ ես բոլոր անօրինականությունների հետ՝ ընդունում ես էդ ամեն ինչը... արյունն ընդունելի ա ու դու պատասխանատվություն ես վերցնում...

ես ոստիկանության արածը չեմ արդարացնում, բայց էս ա... սխալ ե՞մ ասում...

----------

Overdose (11.08.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ասեմ ապեր...
> 
> էսօր նորություններով աում էին որ պուտինը էրդողանու հետ ա հանդիպում լենինգրադում, փակ դռների հետևը... ադրբեջանի հետ ռուսները լաավ լավացել են... վեռտալոտ են ժախելու ու գործարան են դնում ընդեղ... իրան-ադրբեջան-ռուսաստան պոեզի գիծ են քցում...
> 
> մենք էլ զինվաժ ապստամբություն ենք անում... իսկական վախտն ա... էս նեղ մաջալին պավլիկի հայրենասիրությունն ա բռնել... գոնե գիտե՞նք ինչ են ուզում... էլչասեմ մի քանի մութ մոմենտներ էլ կան...


Ապեր, բա գիտես գուլանք, գուլանք, ինչու՞ գուլանք ․․․․ 

Սաշիկը երկրի մայրիկը, ներառյալ բանակինը, տակից-վրից լացացրել, սարքել ա չուլ, հիմա էլ ուզում ա, մեղա-մեղա, Ալիևի ու Էրդողանի հետ համաձայնության գա՝ Պուծինի միջնորդությամբ։ Դու մի հատ խորացի իրավիճակը մեջ, մեր Սաշիկը համաձայնագիր ա կնքում Ալիևի ու Էրդողանի հետ, Ալիևն ու Էրդողանը խստորեն հետևում են համաձայնագրի յուրաքանչյուր տառին, Պուծինն էլ երաշխավորն ա։ Դու քանի՞ ժամվա կյանք կտաս Հայաստանին։ 

Այսինքնս, ապեր, հենց էս իրավիճակում, երբ չորս կողմից Ղարաբաղի հարցում չոքել են մեր բգին, պետք ա երկիրը ազատել Սաշիկից, որ տենանք արագացված տեմպերով ինչ ենք անում։ Իսկ մեր բգին սենց հանգիստ չոքել են, քանի որ երկրի տերը Սաշիկն ա, մենք էլ էշ-էշ ու շատ խաղաղ ու սահմանադրորեն ապրում ենք Սաշիկի լծի տակ։ Իսկ Սաշիկի բողկին չի երկրի ապագան։ Իրանք պետք ա արագ Ղարաբաղի հարցով մի լուծում տա, անունը դնի խաղաղություն, ինքը ու իրա թուլեքը մի քսան տարի էլ լափեն, դանից հետո, երկրի մերն էլ, հերն էլ, բոլորն նախնիներն էլ վրից։

----------

S.L.V. (17.08.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> http://www.ilur.am/news/view/55256.html


Արման Մուսինյանին որ ասեն ՀԱԿ-ը թող հենց հիմա արի Սաշիկի մամլո խոսնակ աշխատի, վազելով կգնա։ Դաժե շոֆեռ կգնա ․․․

----------

Վիշապ (11.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, բա գիտես գուլանք, գուլանք, ինչու՞ գուլանք ․․․․ 
> 
> Սաշիկը երկրի մայրիկը, ներառյալ բանակինը, տակից-վրից լացացրել, սարքել ա չուլ, հիմա էլ ուզում ա, մեղա-մեղա, Ալիևի ու Էրդողանի հետ համաձայնության գա՝ Պուծինի միջնորդությամբ։ Դու մի հատ խորացի իրավիճակը մեջ, մեր Սաշիկը համաձայնագիր ա կնքում Ալիևի ու Էրդողանի հետ, Ալիևն ու Էրդողանը խստորեն հետևում են համաձայնագրի յուրաքանչյուր տառին, Պուծինն էլ երաշխավորն ա։ Դու քանի՞ ժամվա կյանք կտաս Հայաստանին։ 
> 
> Այսինքնս, ապեր, հենց էս իրավիճակում, երբ չորս կողմից Ղարաբաղի հարցում չոքել են մեր բգին, պետք ա երկիրը ազատել Սաշիկից, որ տենանք արագացված տեմպերով ինչ ենք անում։ Իսկ մեր բգին սենց հանգիստ չոքել են, քանի որ երկրի տերը Սաշիկն ա, մենք էլ էշ-էշ ու շատ խաղաղ ու սահմանադրորեն ապրում ենք Սաշիկի լծի տակ։ Իսկ Սաշիկի բողկին չի երկրի ապագան։ Իրանք պետք ա արագ Ղարաբաղի հարցով մի լուծում տա, անունը դնի խաղաղություն, ինքը ու իրա թուլեքը մի քսան տարի էլ լափեն, դանից հետո, երկրի մերն էլ, հերն էլ, բոլորն նախնիներն էլ վրից։


արագացված տեմպերով... ի՞նչ պտի անենք... մի հատ լավ սցենար ասա... սասնա ծռերը հասան սերոժի գահընկեցությանը... հետո...

լսեմ գը...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստ ջան, արի սենց բան ասեմ... պպծն զենքով գրավելուց ու բազմազան "կոչեր" անելուց հետո, իշխանության ձեռները լրիվ ազատված են... շներին բաց են թողում, պրծ...
> 
> չկա տենց բան որ հայտարարվի զինված ապստամբություն գրոհվի ուժային կառույցի վրա ու մեկ էլ կողքից "բա մենք խաղաղ ցույց ենք անում"... չի աշխատում էտի... չկա... 
> 
> զենքն առար ձեռդ ու հայտարարեցիր զինվաժ ապստամբություն, նշանակում ա օքեյ ես բոլոր անօրինականությունների հետ՝ ընդունում ես էդ ամեն ինչը... արյունն ընդունելի ա ու դու պատասխանատվություն ես վերցնում...
> 
> ես ոստիկանության արածը չեմ արդարացնում, բայց էս ա... սխալ ե՞մ ասում...


Մեֆ, նույնիսկ եթե դու ճիշտ բան ես ասում, դա ոչ մի գրածի հետ կապ ունի, ոչ Մուսինյանի։
Բայց էս հարցում դու ճիշտ չես։ Իշխանության ձեռքերը կարան ազատվեն օրինազանցի վրա, օրենքի մակարդակով։ Էն պահից, երբ իշխանությունը թռնում ա օրենքի վրայից, ինքը ՊՊԾ-ն գրավողներից չի տարբերվում, նույն հանցագործն ա։
Ես ոչ մի գրառմանս մեջ չեմ ասել, թե ծռերը ճիշտ էին։ Բայց փաստն էն ա, որ փաստորեն երկու կողմում էլ հանցագործներ են, բայց «երկրի վիճակի կայունացման» համար առաջարկում եք մի հանցագործ կողմին բան չասել, մինչև կայունանա։ Էն հանցագործի, որը գնալով ավելի ոռի վիճակի ա տանում։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Աթեիստ ջան, արի սենց բան ասեմ... պպծն զենքով գրավելուց ու բազմազան "կոչեր" անելուց հետո, իշխանության ձեռները լրիվ ազատված են... շներին բաց են թողում, պրծ...
> 
> չկա տենց բան որ հայտարարվի զինված ապստամբություն գրոհվի ուժային կառույցի վրա ու մեկ էլ կողքից "բա մենք խաղաղ ցույց ենք անում"... չի աշխատում էտի... չկա... 
> 
> զենքն առար ձեռդ ու հայտարարեցիր զինվաժ ապստամբություն, նշանակում ա օքեյ ես բոլոր անօրինականությունների հետ՝ ընդունում ես էդ ամեն ինչը... արյունն ընդունելի ա ու դու պատասխանատվություն ես վերցնում...
> 
> ես ոստիկանության արածը չեմ արդարացնում, բայց էս ա... սխալ ե՞մ ասում...


ա) Էն պետությունը որտեղ որ հաստատվել ես, ծնվել ա զինված ապստամբությունից: 
բ) Զինված հանցագործներից զենքով պաշտպանվելը օրինական է, ես կասեի, նաև բարոյական է և այսուհետ՝ հայեցի:
գ) Շատ տրամաբանական է, որ զենքը գործածելուց արյուն կգա ինչ-որ մի տեղից, հետևաբար ընդունելի է արյունը և հասկանալի ու տրամաբանական:
դ) Բնականաբար ինչ-որ բան անողները (զենքով, գրչով, ստեղնաշարով, կոշիկի ծայրով, առնանդամով) պատասխանատվություն են կրում/վերցնում, պատասխանատվություն չեն կրում չանողները: 
Ինչպես նաև սխալվում են անողները, իսկ ոչ մի բան չանողները չեն սխալվում ու սովորաբար ճիշտ են ու աներկբա (!): Բացառություն է հանցավոր անգործությունը, որով և զբաղված ենք բոլորս:
ե) Սխալ ես ասում:
զ) Շատ սխալ ես ասում:
է) Զենքի դեմ խոսողները, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից անթույլատրելի են համարում զենքի գործածումը ոնց որ էն «քաղաքականություն» ու «քաղաքականացնել» բառերից վախեցող մարդիկ լինեն, որ ոչ մի բան չեն ուզում «քաղաքականացնել», որովհետև «քաղաքականացնելը» դա հակաօրինական, անբարոյական բան է, ու հայեցի չի:

----------

S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Տրիբուն (11.08.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

Կարծում եմ լրիվ թեմայի շրջանակներում է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ա) Էն պետությունը որտեղ որ հաստատվել ես, ծնվել ա զինված ապստամբությունից: 
> բ) Զինված հանցագործներից զենքով պաշտպանվելը օրինական է, ես կասեի, նաև բարոյական է և այսուհետ՝ հայեցի:
> գ) Շատ տրամաբանական է, որ զենքը գործածելուց արյուն կգա ինչ-որ մի տեղից, հետևաբար ընդունելի է արյունը և հասկանալի ու տրամաբանական:
> դ) Բնականաբար ինչ-որ բան անողները (զենքով, գրչով, ստեղնաշարով, կոշիկի ծայրով, առնանդամով) պատասխանատվություն են կրում/վերցնում, պատասխանատվություն չեն կրում չանողները: 
> Ինչպես նաև սխալվում են անողները, իսկ ոչ մի բան չանողները չեն սխալվում ու սովորաբար ճիշտ են ու աներկբա (!): Բացառություն է հանցավոր անգործությունը, որով և զբաղված ենք բոլորս:
> ե) Սխալ ես ասում:
> զ) Շատ սխալ ես ասում:
> է) Զենքի դեմ խոսողները, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից անթույլատրելի են համարում զենքի գործածումը ոնց որ էն «քաղաքականություն» ու «քաղաքականացնել» բառերից վախեցող մարդիկ լինեն, որ ոչ մի բան չեն ուզում «քաղաքականացնել», որովհետև «քաղաքականացնելը» դա հակաօրինական, անբարոյական բան է, ու հայեցի չի:


ա) ամերիկան բրիտանիայից էր անկախանում, եթե չգիտես, ասեմ... ամերիկան ստրկություն էլ ա ունեցել, ջիմ քրոու ա ունեցել, ռասիզմ էլ... մենք էլ պտի անե՞նք... կարող ա՞ ամերիկա ենք սարքում խաբար չեմ.... ջիմի հենդրիքսը լիքը կոկային ա քաշել քթին, բայց էդ չի նշանակում որ եթե կոկային քաշես քթիդ կարող ա վիրտուոզ կիթառ նվագես... 

բ) բայց բացարձակապես էֆեկտիվ չի... եթե իհարկե բարոյականից բացի քեզ ուրիշ բան պետք չի...(հայաստանի մասին Ա խոսքը)

գ) որ հասկանալի ա ու տրամաբանական ա, չի նշանակում որ ճիշտ ա... եթե խոսքը մենակ գործածողի մասին ա, օքեյ ա, կարա ինքն իրան գ։խից խփի կամ ոըերին կրակի... կլնի տրամաբանական ու ընդունելի... բայց դու իրավունք չունես ուրիշի արյունը թափելու պատճառ լինես... էդ դեօքում քեզ զենքով կանգնացնելը նույնքան տրաշաբանական ա, ընդունելի ու բարոյական, առավել ևս հայեցի..

դ) պատասխանատվություն կրել նշանակում ա քո գործողությունների հետևանքով առաջացած վնասները հատուցել ... եթե կոչ ես անում զինվել ու հարձակվել ոստիկանության վրա ուրեմն եթե էդ հարձակվողին սպանեն կամ գլուխը ջարդեն պտի վերակենդանացնես կամ գլուխը հետ իրար կպցնես... 

է) սխալ համեմատություն էր... զենքով ներքին հարցեր լուծելը չքաղաքականացնելու արդյունք ա... քաղաքականացնում ես որ բանը զենքի չհասնի... 

ունմի բան էլ... եթե զենք ես վերցնում, ապա լավ կլինի ոչ հաղթես ամեն գնով, թե չէ քեզ ինչ էլ անեն՝ հասնում ա ... պարտությունը ոչնչացում ա...

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեֆ նենց ռաբիզ պատասխաններ ես տալիս` «Բրիտանիայից ա անկախացել» (պա՛հ, չգիտեինք, կներեք, փաստորեն բրիտանացիներից կարելի ա զենքով անկախանալ, իսկ խոսքի ենիչերիների հետ պետք է երկխոսել), 
«հայաստանի մասին ա խոսքը» (փոքրատառով, չմո հայաստանի, որտեղ մարդկանց արյունը կանաչ գույնի ա), 
«դու իրավունք չունես ուրիշի արյունը թափելու պատճառ լինես» (ջհանդամ թե էդ ուրիշը արյունդ ծծում ա ամեն օր), 
«քաղաքականացնում ես որ բանը զենքի չհասնի» (հա բա իրհարկե, զենքն ու քաղաքականությունը իրար հետ կապ չունեն, զենք մենակ տեռորիստերն են օգտագործում, Վարդան Մամիկոնյանը փղերի հետ երկխոսություն էր անում, բլա բլա բլա)... 
Ասում եմ չէ, մեր դժբախտությունն էն ա որ մենք չափազանց խելոք ենք ու խաղաղասեր:

----------

S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Տրիբուն (11.08.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> արագացված տեմպերով... ի՞նչ պտի անենք... մի հատ լավ սցենար ասա... սասնա ծռերը հասան սերոժի գահընկեցությանը... հետո...
> 
> լսեմ գը...


Ես սցենար չունեմ, Մեֆ ջան, դեբիլ եմ։ 

Բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ, քո սցենարի համաձայն Սերոժը մնում ա, սաղս խաղաղ խամախմբվում ենք, Սերոժը Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծում ա, բոլորս ուրախանում ենք, շարունակում ենք քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվել ․․․

----------

S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Աթեիստ (11.08.2016), Ներսես_AM (11.08.2016), Վիշապ (11.08.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> http://www.ilur.am/news/view/55256.html


Ես էլ կարդացի էդ կատարյալ բուլշիթը:




> «քաղաքականության մեջ ՉԻ ԿԱՐԵԼԻ զենքով հարց լուծել: ՎԵՐՋԱԿԵՏ:»


(kill me baby!)
Նախ Հայաստանում չկա քաղաքականություն: Հայաստանում կա հանցագործների ու մտավոր հետամնացների ստեղծած ռեժիմ, 
որի գոյության միակ նպատակը տվյալ հետամնացների նյութական պահաջների և սոցիալական անվտանգության ապահովումն  է առանց հաշվի առնելու պետության շահերն ու անվտանգությունը, ավելի շուտ՝ վերջիններիս հաշվին:
Այստեղ ահագին սկզբունքային տարբերություն կա սրանց ու ասենք հին ու նոր աշխարհի միապետների միջև, որովհետև ի տարբերություն միապետների սրանք պետությունը չեն ընդունում ու թքած ունեն պետության վրա, 
սրանք հասարակ գողեր են, ջեբկիրներ ու ղումարբազներ: Էն որ պետությունը չեն ընդունում, կարող եք կարդալ կառավարության պաշտոնական էջում՝ Պետության վախճանը:

Երկրորդ. Կարելի է կարծել, թե աշխարհում մարդու ազատության, կյանքի իրավունքի, անվտանգության, 
իրավունքների հավասարության և այլ հարցեր բացառապես լուծվել են և լուծվում են առանց զենքի, միայն քաղաքական ճանապարհով: 

Ֆեյսբուքում աչքովս սա ընկավ, լավն էր՝




> Ուրեմն մի գող մտնում է ուրիշի տուն կողոպուտի:
> Տան տիկնոջը բռնաբարում է, էրեխեքին նեղացնում, փողը առած ուզում է դուրս գա ու հանկարծ հայտնվում է 
> տան տղամարդը զենքը ձեռքին:
> Գողը սարսափած ասում է «Ախպեր ջան բա հայը հայի արյուն կթափի՞»






> «Ու՞ր ենք գնում»


Թշնամու ջրաղաց, արտաքին որոգայթներ, հորձանուտներ, վտանգավոր թոհուբոհ ու նման այլ արհավիրքներ, 
ու ոչ մի խոսք այդ ամենի մեջ մեր հանցագործ ու մտավոր հետամնաց իշխանությունների պատասխանատվության մասին:

Փաստորեն Արման Մուսինյանն էլ չի ջոկել թե տղերքի ուզածն ինչ ա:
Ու, էլի լիքը մարդ չի ջոկել, դրա համար էլ պատահական չի, որ մեզ կառավարում են մտավոր հետամնացները:

----------

S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Աթեիստ (11.08.2016), Արէա (11.08.2016), Ներսես_AM (11.08.2016), Տրիբուն (11.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ նենց ռաբիզ պատասխաններ ես տալիս` «Բրիտանիայից ա անկախացել» (պա՛հ, չգիտեինք, կներեք, փաստորեն բրիտանացիներից կարելի ա զենքով անկախանալ, իսկ խոսքի ենիչերիների հետ պետք է երկխոսել), 
> «հայաստանի մասին ա խոսքը» (փոքրատառով, չմո հայաստանի, որտեղ մարդկանց արյունը կանաչ գույնի ա), 
> «դու իրավունք չունես ուրիշի արյունը թափելու պատճառ լինես» (ջհանդամ թե էդ ուրիշը արյունդ ծծում ա ամեն օր), 
> «քաղաքականացնում ես որ բանը զենքի չհասնի» (հա բա իրհարկե, զենքն ու քաղաքականությունը իրար հետ կապ չունեն, զենք մենակ տեռորիստերն են օգտագործում, Վարդան Մամիկոնյանը փղերի հետ երկխոսություն էր անում, բլա բլա բլա)... 
> Ասում եմ չէ, մեր դժբախտությունն էն ա որ մենք չափազանց խելոք ենք ու խաղաղասեր:


ապեր հիմա ռաբիզ ա թե ինչ ա, էս ա իրականութնունը... ասում ես ամերիկան բա ոնց արեց... դրան ի՞նչ ասենք, դրան ընդհանրապես անդրադառնալն ա սխալ... հենց էդ համեմատությունն են անում կարաս խոսակցությունը համարես փակված... ի դեպ հա ենիչերի են, բայց պատմության մեջ իրանք մտնելու են որպես 2008-2017 իշխանություն... ցավալի ա, բայց փաստ ա... 

ռաբիզ հարցերն ու քոմենթները ունենում են ռաբիզ պատասխաններ... քաղաքակաությունը երբ որ դադարում ա, սկսում են իրար գլուխ ջարդել... ռաբիզ բան եմ ասում, բայց էս պարզ բանն էսօր չի հասկացվում, էսօր աբսուրդը հարցականի տակ չեն դնում ու որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն՝ աքսիոմա են ընդունում... մի քիչ անցնի կպարզվի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես սցենար չունեմ, Մեֆ ջան, դեբիլ եմ։ 
> 
> Բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ, քո սցենարի համաձայն Սերոժը մնում ա, սաղս խաղաղ խամախմբվում ենք, Սերոժը Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծում ա, բոլորս ուրախանում ենք, շարունակում ենք քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվել ․․․


տենց բան իհարկե չենք ասել... բայց այծի պարը կամրջի վրա ա բռնում, որ ասում են, սրա համար են ասում... ապստամբություններդ հենց էս ամենաոռի վախտով պտի բռնե՞ր... 

ապեր նայի էլի նորությունները... էրդողանն ու պուտինն իրար բերանից հաց են ուտում իրան ադրբեջան ռուսաստան կայֆերի մեջ են, մեր մոտ ապստամբություն ա ու իրար միս ուտելու իսկական վախտը... 

պլան պետք չի ունենաս, բայց էն ապստամբիչները պտի որ գոնե ունենային...

ասին, էրեբունու փողոցները գրավել են ու իրանց են միացել մի քանի զորամաս... էդ ո՞վ ա իրանց ասել, կարող ա՞ պայմանավորվել էին ինչ որ մեկի հետ... որ բորբոքում են մասսային հետո ինչ են մտադիր անելու... մենք կայծը տվել ենք դուք էլ մնացածն արե՞ք...

----------

Overdose (11.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, նույնիսկ եթե դու ճիշտ բան ես ասում, դա ոչ մի գրածի հետ կապ ունի, ոչ Մուսինյանի։
> Բայց էս հարցում դու ճիշտ չես։ Իշխանության ձեռքերը կարան ազատվեն օրինազանցի վրա, օրենքի մակարդակով։ Էն պահից, երբ իշխանությունը թռնում ա օրենքի վրայից, ինքը ՊՊԾ-ն գրավողներից չի տարբերվում, նույն հանցագործն ա։
> Ես ոչ մի գրառմանս մեջ չեմ ասել, թե ծռերը ճիշտ էին։ Բայց փաստն էն ա, որ փաստորեն երկու կողմում էլ հանցագործներ են, բայց «երկրի վիճակի կայունացման» համար առաջարկում եք մի հանցագործ կողմին բան չասել, մինչև կայունանա։ Էն հանցագործի, որը գնալով ավելի ոռի վիճակի ա տանում։


եթե կարծում ես հիմա իսկական վախտն ա իրար արուն թափելու, բան չունեմ ասելու, որովհետև ապստամբները էդ են առաջարկում... էսօր դժբախտաբար մեր անունից սերժն ա խոսում, կամ կխոսա առանց ներքին հուզումների, կամ պայթյունավտանգ, չասեմ պայթած հայաստանով... ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա...

հիմա էսօր սերժը բանակցություններ ա վարում... մեր դիրքորոշումն ինչ ա..։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես էլ կարդացի էդ կատարյալ բուլշիթը:
> 
> 
> (kill me baby!)
> Նախ Հայաստանում չկա քաղաքականություն: Հայաստանում կա հանցագործների ու մտավոր հետամնացների ստեղծած ռեժիմ, 
> որի գոյության միակ նպատակը տվյալ հետամնացների նյութական պահաջների և սոցիալական անվտանգության ապահովումն  է առանց հաշվի առնելու պետության շահերն ու անվտանգությունը, ավելի շուտ՝ վերջիններիս հաշվին:
> Այստեղ ահագին սկզբունքային տարբերություն կա սրանց ու ասենք հին ու նոր աշխարհի միապետների միջև, որովհետև ի տարբերություն միապետների սրանք պետությունը չեն ընդունում ու թքած ունեն պետության վրա, 
> սրանք հասարակ գողեր են, ջեբկիրներ ու ղումարբազներ: Էն որ պետությունը չեն ընդունում, կարող եք կարդալ կառավարության պաշտոնական էջում՝ Պետության վախճանը:
> 
> ...


Վիշ, շատ սիրուն շարադրություն ես գրել, ապրես... էսօրվա ցույցերին էլ կարաս ելույթ ունենաս... խոսք չկա... բայս ես կոնկրետ բան եմ ասում, էսօր ղարաբաղի հարցը քննարկվում ա, եթե կարծում ես ապստամբության վախտ ա ուրեմն կողմ ես ներքին անկայունությանը որը դու շատ լավ գիտես ում ա ձեռ տալիս... 

ֆոկուսնիկություններ, մարդկանց լացացնել, խղճահարություններ պետք չի... կոնկրետ ա... 

մուսինյանը լավ էլ ջոկել ա իրանց ուզածն ինչ ա, աչքիս դուք չեք ջոկել... գնա իրանց ֆեյսում կարդա... դավաճաններին սպանել, ով իրանց կողմն ա անցնում ներել... գնա կարդա...

----------


## Վիշապ

> եթե կարծում ես հիմա իսկական վախտն ա իրար արուն թափելու, բան չունեմ ասելու, որովհետև ապստամբները էդ են առաջարկում... էսօր դժբախտաբար մեր անունից սերժն ա խոսում, կամ կխոսա առանց ներքին հուզումների, կամ պայթյունավտանգ, չասեմ պայթած հայաստանով... ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա...
> 
> հիմա էսօր սերժը բանակցություններ ա վարում... մեր դիրքորոշումն ինչ ա..։


Էսօր Սերժը Բրազիլիայում կայֆավատ ա լինում ապեռ, ու իրա տանձին չի մեր դիրքորոշումը ու մեր անունից բանակցություններ վարելը: Բայց ասածիցդ մեղքս եկավ՝ «պայթած հայաստանով», խեղճ տղա, բախտը չի բերել մի նորմալ երկրի պրեզիդենտ լիներ: Հլը պատկերացրու ինչպիսի ինքնազոհողությունների գնով է մեր անունից խոսում, ամաչելով, կարմրելով, էդ ահաբեկիչներն էլ լրիվ են մեր երկիրը խայտառակում, էս խառը մոմենտին: Ինչ լավ ա սաղին բանտարկեցին, թողենք հանգիստ բանակցի, հարևանների հետ հաշտվենք, սահմանները բացվեն, մեզ պատերազմ պետք չի, բէէէէէէէ…

----------

S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Տրիբուն (11.08.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, շատ սիրուն շարադրություն ես գրել, ապրես... էսօրվա ցույցերին էլ կարաս ելույթ ունենաս... խոսք չկա... բայս ես կոնկրետ բան եմ ասում, էսօր ղարաբաղի հարցը քննարկվում ա, եթե կարծում ես ապստամբության վախտ ա ուրեմն կողմ ես ներքին անկայունությանը որը դու շատ լավ գիտես ում ա ձեռ տալիս... 
> 
> ֆոկուսնիկություններ, մարդկանց լացացնել, խղճահարություններ պետք չի... կոնկրետ ա... 
> 
> մուսինյանը լավ էլ ջոկել ա իրանց ուզածն ինչ ա, աչքիս դուք չեք ջոկել... գնա իրանց ֆեյսում կարդա... դավաճաններին սպանել, ով իրանց կողմն ա անցնում ներել... գնա կարդա...


Դու պիտի երջանիկ լինես փաստորեն, Ղարաբաղի հարցը քննարկվում է, ապստամբները բանտերում են, մնում է սպասել խաղաղ հանգուցալուծմանը:

----------

S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Տրիբուն (11.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էսօր Սերժը Բրազիլիայում կայֆավատ ա լինում ապեռ, ու իրա տանձին չի մեր դիրքորոշումը ու մեր անունից բանակցություններ վարելը: Բայց ասածիցդ մեղքս եկավ՝ «պայթած հայաստանով», խեղճ տղա, բախտը չի բերել մի նորմալ երկրի պրեզիդենտ լիներ: Հլը պատկերացրու ինչպիսի ինքնազոհողությունների գնով է մեր անունից խոսում, ամաչելով, կարմրելով, էդ ահաբեկիչներն էլ լրիվ են մեր երկիրը խայտառակում, էս խառը մոմենտին: Ինչ լավ ա սաղին բանտարկեցին, թողենք հանգիստ բանակցի, հարևանների հետ հաշտվենք, սահմանները բացվեն, մեզ պատերազմ պետք չի, բէէէէէէէ…


առանց գեղարվեստական զեղումների, ընգեր... կամ զինված ներքին առճակատմամբ ես գնում բանակղությունների, կամ համեմատաբար կայուն վիճակով... 

խի դու կարծում ես մեզ հիմա պատերազմ ա պե՞տք... կամ որ սասնա ծռերը գալիս են երկրի գլուխ լրիվ օքեյ ա՞ լինելու պատերազմը... ապեր, իմ արև ես չգիտեմ դու ինչ վիդեոգեյմ ես խաղում...

----------

Overdose (11.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու պիտի երջանիկ լինես փաստորեն, Ղարաբաղի հարցը քննարկվում է, ապստամբները բանտերում են, մնում է սպասել խաղաղ հանգուցալուծմանը:


ես երջանիկ կլինեի որ էդ էշությունն արած չլինեին... ու հավայի ճեթաբին չնստեին... 

բա ինչ ես կարծում, պտի բաց թողնեի՞ն, մի հատ էլ թոշակ նշանակեի՞ն... հեն ա մեր էպոսն արդեն թազուց են գրում թազա էջեր են ավելացնում... 

էսօր էտի օքեյ եղավ, վաղն էլ ա օքեյ ըլնելու, մյուս օրն էլ... 

տենց երկիր չկա որ էսի ընդունելի լինի... չկա...

----------


## Վիշապ

> առանց գեղարվեստական զեղումների, ընգեր... կամ զինված ներքին առճակատմամբ ես գնում բանակղությունների, կամ համեմատաբար կայուն վիճակով... 
> 
> խի դու կարծում ես մեզ հիմա պատերազմ ա պե՞տք... կամ որ սասնա ծռերը գալիս են երկրի գլուխ լրիվ օքեյ ա՞ լինելու պատերազմը... ապեր, իմ արև ես չգիտեմ դու ինչ վիդեոգեյմ ես խաղում...


Էս թեմայով մի 1000 էջ գրել ենք ու անիմաստ փորձել ենք հասկացնել, որ որոշ դեպքերում պատերազմը ոչ թե պետք ա լինում, այլ պարտադրվում ա, կամ պիտի պատերազմես, կամ մեռնես:
Բայց անհնար է միտքը հասցնել մի այնպիսի վայր, որտեղ այդ մտքի գոյատևման համար պայմանները այնքան անբարենպաստ են, որ միտքը դեռ չմտած դուրս ա գալիս, կամ ճամփին վախճանվում ա:

----------

S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Տրիբուն (11.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս թեմայով մի 1000 էջ գրել ենք ու անիմաստ փորձել ենք հասկացնել, որ որոշ դեպքերում պատերազմը ոչ թե պետք ա լինում, այլ պարտադրվում ա, կամ պիտի պատերազմես, կամ մեռնես:
> Բայց անհնար է միտքը հասցնել մի այնպիսի վայր, որտեղ այդ մտքի գոյատևման համար պայմանները այնքան անբարենպաստ են, որ միտքը դեռ չմտած դուրս ա գալիս, կամ ճամփին վախճանվում ա:


1000 էջ դատարկաբանությամբ պետք չի զբաղվել... պետք ա ուղղակի բացատրել թե ոնց ա ժողովրդին զինելն ու ոստիկանության ու զորքի վրա հարձակվելը քեզ օգնելու պարտադրված պատերազմի դեմն առնելուն...

շատ հետաքրքիր ա թե որտեղ ա էդ միտքը բնակվում, էդ ի՞նչ պայմաններում...

էսի հասկանալու տարրական տրամաբանությունից բացի ուրիշ բան պետք չի...

----------

Overdose (11.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Էն լրագրող տղուց ի՞նչ կա ապեր, էն որ իմացան լրագրող ա՝ չտարան քաղմաս հավայի, բայց որ լրագրող չլիներ՝ «օրինական ձևով» տանում էին )))


Ես ինչ իմանամ? վռոձե նորմալ ա, որ բաց են թոցել: Երեւի մտածել են ահաբեկիչների հանցակիցնա, ուզեցել են տանել, հետո որ պարզել են լրագրող ա իրա աշխատանքն ա կատարում, բաց են թողել: Էդտեղ ինչ կա զարմանալու?

----------


## Overdose

> Օվրդոզ, չգիտեմ ծառայել ես թե չէ, բայց մի բան ասեմ որպես ծառայած ու էդ տղեքին մի հեգնի, երբ դեմդ կանգնած կլինեն կամ էդքան հարցերիդ պատասխաններն ես ուզում իմանաս, գնա, տեսակցություն պահանջի հարցրա, ստեղ մոնիտորի հետևից սիրուն հարցեր տալու տեղը։
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա զենքին հագուկապին, ապա որպես ծառայած ասեմ. ինձ ռազմական ոստիկանությունում բացատրություն գրել տվեցին, թե ինչու եմ ես իմ համազգեստի վրա կրում արգելված զին նշաններ, էդ բացատրությունը գրելուց համազգեստի կրման կարգի մասին օրենքներն ու կանոնները ցիտել էի, միակ խախտումը որ արել էի՝ դաշտային համազգեստի վրա տոնական համազգեստի նշաններ էի կպցրել, իսկ դրա համար ինձ մաքսիմում 50 հատ օտժիմանի անել էին տալու, որը ևս չարեցին, քանզի Հրամանատարս թույլ չտվեց։
> Էսքանը խի եմ գրում, ցանկացած ծառայած կհաստատի, որ սիրուն համազգեստը, մարտական զենքը ու էլի լիքը ֆակտորներ «դուխ» են տալիս ու ոգևորում են։ Քեզ լավ ես զգում, իսկ էն միտքը, որ իրանք ազգանվեր գործ էին անում էդ էլ  լիքը իրանց տալիս ա տեղ խոսալու ու ժողովրդին դիմելու։
> Իրանք թշնամոու դեմ էին դուրս եկել,  բայց քանի որ մեր մեջ Նժդեհի ասած թրքացած հայերը ավելի շատ են, քան իսկական հայերը, դրա համար ձախողեցին ու այլևս կործանված ենք ու Արցախի հարցն էլ խախաղ, թե պատերազմական, ներքին կայուն թե անկայունության լուծվելու ա թուրքի օգտին, որտև մեր փոխարեն հարց լուծողն էլ ա թուրք, որտև ապեր, էդ տղեքին պադերժկա չարինք որ թուրքին տապալեին։
> Հենց մեկն էլ ես չարի, դրա համար ձենս կտրել նստել եմ։
> Մնացած հարցերիդ պատասխանները տղեքից կստանաս, եթե գլուխները չուտեն։


Ծառայել եմ եղբայր, Շամշադինի սահման եմ ծառայել: Ու ծառայությունից մնացած լիքը լավ բաների հետ ահագին լրջացել եմ, ու գիտակցել, որ զենքը բացի գլամուռային ատրիբուտ ծառայելուց նաեւ կրակելու համար ա նախատեսված: Զենքը վտանգավոր բան ա, ու կարա հանգիստ կրակի: Մի դեպք պատմեմ, հենց պոստերում մի անգամ լիցքավորված զենքը ուսիցս իջացրի, մի քիչ ռեսկի դրեցի գետնին, կրակեց: Ասածս ինչ ա, որ հանկարծ էդ գլամուռ տղու զենքն էլ միամիտ կրակեր էդ լրագրող աղջկա վրա, հիմա ստիպված էդ մի սպանությունն էլ պիտի արդարացնեիք:
Գնամ տեսակցություն պահանջեմ?ինչի համար? չէ որ ես իրանց չեմ համակրում, ավելին համարում եմ ահաբեկիչներ



> Իրանք թշնամոու դեմ էին դուրս եկել,  բայց քանի որ մեր մեջ Նժդեհի ասած թրքացած հայերը ավելի շատ են, քան իսկական հայերը, դրա համար ձախողեցին ու այլևս կործանված ենք ու Արցախի հարցն էլ խախաղ, թե պատերազմական, ներքին կայուն թե անկայունության լուծվելու ա թուրքի օգտին, որտև մեր փոխարեն հարց լուծողն էլ ա թուրք, որտև ապեր, էդ տղեքին պադերժկա չարինք որ թուրքին տապալեին։


Էդ թրքացած հայերի պահը հետաքրքիր էր :Smile:  ով մեր հետ չիէ մեր դեմ ա? :Smile:  հիմա քո տրամաբանությամբ ես էդ թրքացած հայերի մեջ եմ? :Jpit: 



> Հենց մեկն էլ ես չարի, դրա համար ձենս կտրել նստել եմ։


Բա ինչի անձամբ դու պատերժկա չարիր?

----------


## Overdose

> Ասեմ ինչի նման էր գրածդ։
> 
> «Էնօր տեսա էն վիրաբույժին, որը մի ամիս առաջ կյանքս փրկեց, հարբած, փողոցում ընկյած էր, մի տեսակ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ էդ մարդն ա կյանքս փրկել»։
> 
> Դպրոցից մնացած ճշմարտություն ասեմ՝ պարզվում ա դասատուներն էլ են քաքում։


Հի հի :LOL:  ասեմ ավելին, դաժե իրինա շեյքն ա քա*ում :Jpit: 
Բայց համաձայն չես, որ կարելի էր մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ մարդկանց տանել ՊՊԾ գունդ?

----------


## Overdose

Կարդացել եք էս հոդվածը?

http://hetq.am/arm/news/69810/armen-...natvutyan.html

Արման Լամբարյանը զենքով գրավել է ՊՊԾ գունդը, զենքով պատանդ պահել, զենքով պոստին կանգնած ժամանակ վիրավորվել է, հիմա էլ պահանջում է դատել իր վրա կրակողին: Հավատս չի գալիս: Նորմալ ա ժողովուրդ? ոնց որ տունտունիկ խաղան մարդիկ:

----------


## keyboard

> Ծառայել եմ եղբայր, Շամշադինի սահման եմ ծառայել: Ու ծառայությունից մնացած լիքը լավ բաների հետ ահագին լրջացել եմ, ու գիտակցել, որ զենքը բացի գլամուռային ատրիբուտ ծառայելուց նաեւ կրակելու համար ա նախատեսված: Զենքը վտանգավոր բան ա, ու կարա հանգիստ կրակի: Մի դեպք պատմեմ, հենց պոստերում մի անգամ լիցքավորված զենքը ուսիցս իջացրի, մի քիչ ռեսկի դրեցի գետնին, կրակեց: Ասածս ինչ ա, որ հանկարծ էդ գլամուռ տղու զենքն էլ միամիտ կրակեր էդ լրագրող աղջկա վրա, հիմա ստիպված էդ մի սպանությունն էլ պիտի արդարացնեիք:
> Գնամ տեսակցություն պահանջեմ?ինչի համար? չէ որ ես իրանց չեմ համակրում, ավելին համարում եմ ահաբեկիչներ
> 
> Էդ թրքացած հայերի պահը հետաքրքիր էր ով մեր հետ չիէ մեր դեմ ա? հիմա քո տրամաբանությամբ ես էդ թրքացած հայերի մեջ եմ?
> 
> Բա ինչի անձամբ դու պատերժկա չարիր?


Հա, ես չգիտեի, որ զենքը կրակում էլ ա, շնորհակալ եմ որ հուշեցիր։
Պատերազմում զենքը պտի կրակի, իսկ դ տղեքը պատերազմի էին դուրս եկել։
Ստեղ մի գրառում ցույց տուր, որտեղ որևէ մեկը սպանություն ա արդարացնում, հստակ մատմացույց արա գոնե մի բառակապակցություն դրա վերաբերյալ։
Դու իմ տրամաբանությունը չես հասկացել,չես էլ հասկանա ու ևս մեկ անգամ պահանջում եմ ցույց տաս իմ գրածի մեջ տող որտեղ գրված ա՝ «ով մեր հետ չի,մեր դեմ ա» հակառակ դեպքում գրածդ ուղղակի գրածիս պատասխանելու համար էջ լցնոցի ա։
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա թրքացած հային, աաեմ, էդ թրքացած հայերը սերժի ողջ կլանն ա, չգիտեմ դու դրանց մեջ ես թե չէ,չեմ կարա ասեմ դու ինչացած հայ ես։
Իսկ թե ինչի պադերժկա չարի, աաեմ, որտև ժողովրդկան ընդվզում չտեսա, երբ անկախության համար Գյումրիից ոտքով եկան մարդիկ, բայց թուրքից ազատվելու համար ոչինչ չարեցին ու սերժենք լավ էլ ջոկել էին ոնց ցրեն. «կազմակերպիչներին» անօրինական մի քանի օրով փակեցին ու վերջ։ Այ երբ վերջապես մենք ազգովի կհասկանանք, որ մենք ոչխար չենք, որ մեր պահանջը կամ ուղղությունըներկայացնելու համար պտի անպայման մեկը ճիպոտով կանգնած լինի գլխներիս,այ էդ ժամանակ մեր ուզածը կլինի ու մենք կփրկվենք։

----------


## Overdose

> Հա, ես չգիտեի, որ զենքը կրակում էլ ա, շնորհակալ եմ որ հուշեցիր։


Խնդրեմ  :Smile: 



> Ստեղ մի գրառում ցույց տուր, որտեղ որևէ մեկը սպանություն ա արդարացնում, հստակ մատմացույց արա գոնե մի բառակապակցություն դրա վերաբերյալ։


էս մեկ:



> Ինչ վերաբերվումա կոնկրետ մենթերին գերեվարելուն ու սպանելուն, եթե իրանք խանգարում են ժողովրդին իրացնելու իր կամքը, լիովին արդարացված է:


Էս երկու:



> Մարդ սպանել էլ չի կարելի, բայց ինքնապաշտպանության դեպքում մարդ երբեմն ստիպված ա լինում։ Հիմա ոչ թե ինքնապաշտպանության, այլ երկրի պաշտպանության խնդիր էր դրված։ Բայց տղերքը տեսան, որ դիմացինները ԲՏ ոստիկաններ են, որոնք պատրաստ են հասարակ քաղաքացիներին էլ սպանել, ու անմեղ զոհերից խուսափելու համար, ձենքը դրեցին։


Էս էլ երեք:



> Հետևաբար՝ «ես ոստիկանին չեմ սպանի, որովհետեւ ուզում եմ ստեղծել օրենքի երկիր» ռացիոնալիզմի հետ կապ չունեցող արտահայտություն է, կարող է այնպիսի իրադրություն լինել, որ օրենքի երկիր ստեղծելու համար հենց հարկավոր է «սպանել ոստիկանին» (վերացական կամ գործնական իմաստներով):


Կուզես մի քիչ էլ նայեմ, մի երկու մեջբերում էլ ավելացնեմ?




> ևս մեկ անգամ պահանջում եմ ցույց տաս իմ գրածի մեջ տող որտեղ գրված ա՝ «ով մեր հետ չի,մեր դեմ ա» հակառակ դեպքում գրածդ ուղղակի գրածիս պատասխանելու համար էջ լցնոցի ա։


մեղադրելուց առաջ ուշադիր կարդա գրածս:«ով մեր հետ չի,մեր դեմ ա»-ի վերջում հարցական նշան էր դրված, այսինքն քո կարծիքն էի հարցնում, արդյոք թրքացած հայերի վերաբերյալ գրառումը էդ ենթատեքստում էր, թե ոչ: 




> Իսկ թե ինչի պադերժկա չարի, աաեմ, որտև ժողովրդկան ընդվզում չտեսա, երբ անկախության համար Գյումրիից ոտքով եկան մարդիկ, բայց թուրքից ազատվելու համար ոչինչ չարեցին ու սերժենք լավ էլ ջոկել էին ոնց ցրեն. «կազմակերպիչներին» անօրինական մի քանի օրով փակեցին ու վերջ։ Այ երբ վերջապես մենք ազգովի կհասկանանք, որ մենք ոչխար չենք, որ մեր պահանջը կամ ուղղությունըներկայացնելու համար պտի անպայման մեկը ճիպոտով կանգնած լինի գլխներիս,այ էդ ժամանակ մեր ուզածը կլինի ու մենք կփրկվենք։


Հետաքրքրիր էր:

----------


## keyboard

Դու արդարացումը և երևույթի պատճառահետևանքային ելքը խառնում ես իրար։
Տանդ վրա հարձակում են արել, փողերդ գողանում են, կյանքիդ էլ սպառնում, ճար ունես դանակով խփես ու ազատվես, չես անելու՞ ու դատի ժամանակ դոշդ ծեծելով ասելու ես դաեք ինձ օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ, ես հանցագործ եմ։
Սպանության մեջ լավբան չկա, բայց երբ միակ ելքդ սպանելն ա, դրա վրա հիմնվելով մարդուն հանցագործ որակելը առնվազն միամտություն ա։

----------

S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Վիշապ (12.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Դու արդարացումը և երևույթի պատճառահետևանքային ելքը խառնում ես իրար։
> Տանդ վրա հարձակում են արել, փողերդ գողանում են, կյանքիդ էլ սպառնում, ճար ունես դանակով խփես ու ազատվես, չես անելու՞ ու դատի ժամանակ դոշդ ծեծելով ասելու ես դաեք ինձ օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ, ես հանցագործ եմ։
> Սպանության մեջ լավբան չկա, բայց երբ միակ ելքդ սպանելն ա, դրա վրա հիմնվելով մարդուն հանցագործ որակելը առնվազն միամտություն ա։


Դոժիլի  :Smile:  Տեսար, դու էլ արդարացրիր  :Smile:  կուզես էն վերեւի գրառումս խմբագրեմ, քո գրածն էլ համար չորսի տակ գրեմ? :Hands Up: 
Այ մարդ, ես զարմանում եմ: Հնարավոր չի ասել, հա՛, էդ սպանություն էր, թող մարդիկ սպանության համար դատվեն, բայց ոչ գաղափարների

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էսօր Սերժը Բրազիլիայում կայֆավատ ա լինում ապեռ, ու իրա տանձին չի մեր դիրքորոշումը ու մեր անունից բանակցություններ վարելը..…


Էրեկ գիշեր նորություններն եմ կարդում, հավատաս չեկավ։ Էշը գնաց Մոսկվա, Պուծինին շնորհակալություն հայտնեց, խույ պայմյոշ ինչի համար, երկուսով մուտիտներ արեցին, յանի 10 տոկոս տնտեսական աճ, 90 տոկոս արտահանման աճ, ու հելավ սիկտիրը քաշեց Բրազիլիա, արա։   :Shok:

----------

Kuk (11.08.2016), S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Վիշապ (12.08.2016)

----------


## keyboard

> Դոժիլի  Տեսար, դու էլ արդարացրիր  կուզես էն վերեւի գրառումս խմբագրեմ, քո գրածն էլ համար չորսի տակ գրեմ?
> Այ մարդ, ես զարմանում եմ: Հնարավոր չի ասել, հա՛, էդ սպանություն էր, թող մարդիկ սպանության համար դատվեն, բայց ոչ գաղափարների


Հա, ճիշտ ես, ադրբեջանցի սպանած բոլոր հայ զինվորներին միջազգային տրիբունալով նախույ դատել ա պետք, էդ մարդասպան սրիկաներին:
Դրանց գազվի կամեռ լցնել ու թույնել ա պետք վաբշե, բա հայրենիքի համար մարդ կսպանե՞ն։
Էս ինչ սրիկա գյադեք են կանգնած մեր սահմանին։

----------

S.L.V. (17.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Հա, ճիշտ ես, ադրբեջանցի սպանած բոլոր հայ զինվորներին միջազգային տրիբունալով նախույ դատել ա պետք, էդ մարդասպան սրիկաներին:
> Դրանց գազվի կամեռ լցնել ու թույնել ա պետք վաբշե, բա հայրենիքի համար մարդ կսպանե՞ն։
> Էս ինչ սրիկա գյադեք են կանգնած մեր սահմանին։


Արի չշարունակենք, եղբայր, մենք տարբեր լեզուներով ենք խոսում:
Մենք իրար չենք հասկանա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արի չշարունակենք, եղբայր, մենք տարբեր լեզուներով ենք խոսում:
> Մենք իրար չենք հասկանա:


Ապեր, ուզածդ ի՞նչ ա, չեմ հասկանում։ Հա, Սասնա Ծռերը տեռորիստ են, ու իրանց տեռորիզմը սաղիս սրտովն էր։ Ուրի՞շ։

----------

John (12.08.2016), Kuk (11.08.2016), S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Շինարար (11.08.2016), Վիշապ (12.08.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> 1000 էջ դատարկաբանությամբ պետք չի զբաղվել... պետք ա ուղղակի բացատրել թե ոնց ա ժողովրդին զինելն ու ոստիկանության ու զորքի վրա հարձակվելը քեզ օգնելու պարտադրված պատերազմի դեմն առնելուն...
> 
> շատ հետաքրքիր ա թե որտեղ ա էդ միտքը բնակվում, էդ ի՞նչ պայմաններում...
> 
> էսի հասկանալու տարրական տրամաբանությունից բացի ուրիշ բան պետք չի...


Եթե մինչև հիմա չես հասկացել «մեզ պատերազմ պետք չի»-ի ու «պարտադրված պատերազմի» կամ «անհրաժեշտ ինքնապաշտպանության» տարբերությունները, 
ապա հազիվ թե հասկանաս, թե ինչի է պետք նախ և առաջ պաշտպանվել կամ ազատվել հանցագործ ու պետական դավաճան իշխանություններից ու ինչի են մարդիկ ծայրահեղ քայլերի դիմում: 
Ու նույն «տարրական տրամաբանությամբ» չես կարողանում պատկերացնել իշխանությունների պատճառով երկրի կրած վնասի ու տղերքի արած «տեռորիզմի» արդյունքում երկրի կրած «վնասի» տարբերությունները:
Իհարկե տարրական տրամաբանությունից ուրիշ բան պետք չի, ո՞վ ա բան ասում:

----------

S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Տրիբուն (12.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Ապեր, ուզածդ ի՞նչ ա, չեմ հասկանում։ Հա, Սասնա Ծռերը տեռորիստ են, ու իրանց տեռորիզմը սաղիս սրտովն էր։ Ուրի՞շ։


 :Pardon:  Նեռվիշկի սդայուտ?  :Jpit:  

Ապեր, էդ քո խնդիրն ա որ չես հասկանում: Հետո էլ հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ դու հասկանաս:
Իսկ որ տեռորիստներին համակրում ես, էդ քո անձնական գործն ա, ինձ ոչ տաք, ոչ սառը: Որիշ?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե մինչև հիմա չես հասկացել «մեզ պատերազմ պետք չի»-ի ու «պարտադրված պատերազմի» կամ «անհրաժեշտ ինքնապաշտպանության» տարբերությունները, 
> ապա հազիվ թե հասկանաս, թե ինչի է պետք նախ և առաջ պաշտպանվել կամ ազատվել հանցագործ ու պետական դավաճան իշխանություններից ու ինչի են մարդիկ ծայրահեղ քայլերի դիմում: 
> Ու նույն «տարրական տրամաբանությամբ» չես կարողանում պատկերացնել իշխանությունների պատճառով երկրի կրած վնասի ու տղերքի արած «տեռորիզմի» արդյունքում երկրի կրած «վնասի» տարբերությունները:
> Իհարկե տարրական տրամաբանությունից ուրիշ բան պետք չի, ո՞վ ա բան ասում:


ես չգիտեմ ընդհանրապես դու հասկանում ես ինչ ես խոսու՞մ թե ուղղակի բաներ ես ասում...

դու էլ, սաղն էլ շատ լավ գիտեն որ բանակն ու ոստիկանությունն էսօր ռեժիմի ձեռն ա... դու էս գիտե՞ս թե չէ... ո՞վ չգիտի էսի...

առավոտից իրիկուն տրանաբանությունից ես խոսում, դե հիմա տրամաբանությամբ ասա եթե սասնա ծռերին լսեին ու հարձակվեին պպծ-ի վրա զենք ձեռք բերելու ու "ապստամբություն" անելու... պետք չի ստեղ աճպարարություններ անել...

----------

Overdose (12.08.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ես չգիտեմ ընդհանրապես դու հասկանում ես ինչ ես խոսու՞մ թե ուղղակի բաներ ես ասում...
> 
> դու էլ, սաղն էլ շատ լավ գիտեն որ բանակն ու ոստիկանությունն էսօր ռեժիմի ձեռն ա... դու էս գիտե՞ս թե չէ... ո՞վ չգիտի էսի...
> 
> առավոտից իրիկուն տրանաբանությունից ես խոսում, դե հիմա տրամաբանությամբ ասա եթե սասնա ծռերին լսեին ու հարձակվեին պպծ-ի վրա զենք ձեռք բերելու ու "ապստամբություն" անելու... պետք չի ստեղ աճպարարություններ անել...


Չէ որտեղի՞ց հասկանամ, ես քո խելքն ու խորաթափանցությունը չունեմ:
Բայց հետաքրքիր ես խոսում, ինչու՞ կիսատ թողեցիր: Եվ այսպես լսեին ու հարձակվեին ՊՊԾի վրա զենք ձեռք բերելու ու ապստամբություն (ինչու՞ չակերտներով) անելու, հետո՞ հետո՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ որտեղի՞ց հասկանամ, ես քո խելքն ու խորաթափանցությունը չունեմ:
> Բայց հետաքրքիր ես խոսում, ինչու՞ կիսատ թողեցիր: Եվ այսպես լսեին ու հարձակվեին ՊՊԾի վրա զենք ձեռք բերելու ու ապստամբություն (ինչու՞ չակերտներով) անելու, հետո՞ հետո՞


գնա արա, կիմանաս... եթե չգիտես ում ու ինչի հետ գործ ունես... 

եթե կարծում ես արեգակնային համակարգում մի հատ նենց մոլորակ կա որի վրա կա երկիր որտեղ դու կարաս տենց բան անես ու քեզ բան չասեն ու հեչոս սարքեն, կարաս գնաս ընդեղ ապրես մեզ էլ մի հատ ատկռիտկա ուղարկես...

----------


## Վիշապ

> գնա արա, կիմանաս... եթե չգիտես ում ու ինչի հետ գործ ունես... 
> 
> եթե կարծում ես արեգակնային համակարգում մի հատ նենց մոլորակ կա որի վրա կա երկիր որտեղ դու կարաս տենց բան անես ու քեզ բան չասեն ու հեչոս սարքեն, կարաս գնաս ընդեղ ապրես մեզ էլ մի հատ ատկռիտկա ուղարկես...


Վե՞րջ: Մտքիդ մեջ ճնշեցի՞ր ապստամբությունը ապեր: Գոհ ե՞ս: Հիմա անվտանգ ե՞ս քեզ զգում:

----------

S.L.V. (17.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վե՞րջ: Մտքիդ մեջ ճնշեցի՞ր ապստամբությունը ապեր: Գոհ ե՞ս: Հիմա անվտանգ ե՞ս քեզ զգում:


ապստամբությունը չի ճնշվել... ուղղակի չի կայացել... մարդ չհավաքվեց... Վարուժան Ավետիսյանն ասեց...

----------


## Վիշապ

> ապստամբությունը չի ճնշվել... ուղղակի չի կայացել... մարդ չհավաքվեց... Վարուժան Ավետիսյանն ասեց...


Խմորումները կշարունակվեն, ու կուլմինացիաները դեռ առջևում են, որովհետև դիսբալանսը խորանում է ապեր: Անկախ նրանից, թե դու ինքան անիմաստ հույսեր ունես:

----------

S.L.V. (17.08.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Խմորումները կշարունակվեն, ու կուլմինացիաները դեռ առջևում են, որովհետև դիսբալանսը խորանում է ապեր: Անկախ նրանից, թե դու ինքան անիմաստ հույսեր ունես:


հա ապեր, խմորումներ, կուլմինացիանր... երազելը վնաս չի... իմ հույսն էլ քեզ եմ նվիրում, քեզ ավելի շատ ա պետք...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ես չգիտեմ ընդհանրապես դու հասկանում ես ինչ ես խոսու՞մ թե ուղղակի բաներ ես ասում...
> 
> դու էլ, սաղն էլ շատ լավ գիտեն որ բանակն ու ոստիկանությունն էսօր ռեժիմի ձեռն ա... դու էս գիտե՞ս թե չէ... ո՞վ չգիտի էսի...


Ապեր, երեկ էլ էր ռեժիմի ձեռը, երեկ չէ առաջի օրն էլ, վաղն էլ ա լինելու։ Ու էս նույն բանը Սերժիկը սաղիս տաս տարի ա ասում, դու նոր ես ջոկե՞լ։ Ուշ չի՞։ 

Ու վաբշե, Հայաստանում խաղաղ միտինգի արդյունքում ավելի շատ մարդ ա զոհվել (մարտի 1) քան զինված տեռոռի։ Տակ չտո, ես չգիտեմ, թե որ մեթոդն ա ավելի արյունալի Հայաստանում, խաղաղը, թե՞ զինվածը։

----------

John (13.08.2016), S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Վիշապ (16.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

Հը, ո՞նց ա տրամադրությունը տեռորիզմի կողմնակիցներ եւ պաշտպաններ եւ տեռորիզմը հավանողներ:
Ձեր սիրած ազգային հերոս ահաբեկիչների կողմից վիրավորված ոստիկանը մահացավ: 3-րդն էր: Իսկ ահաբեկիչներից ոչ ոք չզոհվեց:
Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, էդ ոստիկանի 6 տարեկան որբացած երեխուն մեկը բացատրելու ա ուր գնաց իրա պապան, կամ խի ա ինքը որբ: Ազգային հերոս ահաբեկիչների պաշտպաններ, որեւէ մեկդ էդ երեխուն պատրաստվում ա բացատրի, որը ինքը իհարկե բռնությունը չի արդարացնում, ԲԱՅՑ....

----------


## Շինարար

> Հը, ո՞նց ա տրամադրությունը տեռորիզմի կողմնակիցներ եւ պաշտպաններ եւ տեռորիզմը հավանողներ:
> Ձեր սիրած ազգային հերոս ահաբեկիչների կողմից վիրավորված ոստիկանը մահացավ: 3-րդն էր: Իսկ ահաբեկիչներից ոչ ոք չզոհվեց:
> Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, էդ ոստիկանի 6 տարեկան որբացած երեխուն մեկը բացատրելու ա ուր գնաց իրա պապան, կամ խի ա ինքը որբ: Ազգային հերոս ահաբեկիչների պաշտպաններ, որեւէ մեկդ էդ երեխուն պատրաստվում ա բացատրի, որը ինքը իհարկե բռնությունը չի արդարացնում, ԲԱՅՑ....


ինչ մի եկել ես ստեղ մուննաթ էս գալիս

----------

Mephistopheles (13.08.2016), S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Գալաթեա (13.08.2016), Տրիբուն (13.08.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հը, ո՞նց ա տրամադրությունը տեռորիզմի կողմնակիցներ եւ պաշտպաններ եւ տեռորիզմը հավանողներ:
> Ձեր սիրած ազգային հերոս ահաբեկիչների կողմից վիրավորված ոստիկանը մահացավ: 3-րդն էր: Իսկ ահաբեկիչներից ոչ ոք չզոհվեց:
> Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, էդ ոստիկանի 6 տարեկան որբացած երեխուն մեկը բացատրելու ա ուր գնաց իրա պապան, կամ խի ա ինքը որբ: Ազգային հերոս ահաբեկիչների պաշտպաններ, որեւէ մեկդ էդ երեխուն պատրաստվում ա բացատրի, որը ինքը իհարկե բռնությունը չի արդարացնում, ԲԱՅՑ....


Էնօր մի հատ կինո եմ նայում՝ «Болшой Стэн». Մեջը մի հատ ծախված իրավաբան կա, ասում ա ես գիտեմ, որ ծախված եմ, ու գիտեմ, որ մի օր դրա համար մի օր դատվելու եմ։
Ես հայաստանում աշխատող ցանկացած ոստիկանին ու հարազատներին կարամ ասեմ, որ դուք ծառայելով էս իշխանություններին, նույն ծախվածն եք, ու մի օր եթե մեռնեք, լիքը մարդ մեղմ ասած չի ափսոսա ձեր կորուստը։

Դոզայի տակ մնացած ջան, դու էլ համակերպվի, եթե ես չեմ սիրում սեխ, չի նշանակում զզվում եմ սեխից. չեմ սիրում, չեմ ուտում։ Էն որ չենք արդարացնում, չի նշանակում կտրուկ դեմ ենք։
Չնայած ի՞նչ եմ բացատրում դոզայի տակ մնացածին, որը իշխանությունների դեմ իրականացրած ակցիան ժողովրդին վախեցնելուց չի տարբերում։

----------

Mephistopheles (13.08.2016), S.L.V. (17.08.2016)

----------


## keyboard

> Հը, ո՞նց ա տրամադրությունը տեռորիզմի կողմնակիցներ եւ պաշտպաններ եւ տեռորիզմը հավանողներ:
> Ձեր սիրած ազգային հերոս ահաբեկիչների կողմից վիրավորված ոստիկանը մահացավ: 3-րդն էր: Իսկ ահաբեկիչներից ոչ ոք չզոհվեց:
> Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, էդ ոստիկանի 6 տարեկան որբացած երեխուն մեկը բացատրելու ա ուր գնաց իրա պապան, կամ խի ա ինքը որբ: Ազգային հերոս ահաբեկիչների պաշտպաններ, որեւէ մեկդ էդ երեխուն պատրաստվում ա բացատրի, որը ինքը իհարկե բռնությունը չի արդարացնում, ԲԱՅՑ....


Եթե չապացուցես, որ ՊՊԾ գնդի գրավման ժամանակ զոհվածները գունդը գրավողների զենքից են խոցվել, ուրեմ էս գրածդ զրպարտություն ա, անիմաստ ու անհիմն բառերի շարան։
Ընգեր, իրանց մեղադրանք ա առաջադրված ու անգամ քո սիրած պրոիշխանական ոչ մի դատական ատյան իրանց մեղքը դեռ չի վճռել, հետևաբար, ոչ մեկ, առավելևս դու, տղեքին ահաբեկիչ ու հանցագործ որակելու ոչ բարոյական, ոչ իրավական հիմք չունես։
Աաեմ ավելին, ուշադիր կարդա էս գրածս, տղեքից ՈՉ ՄԵԿԻՆ, կրկնում եմ, ՈՉ ՄԵԿԻՆ, ահաբեկչություն կազմակերպելու և դրա իրագործումը իրականացնելու համար ՈՉ ՄԻ ՄԵՂԱԴՐԱՆՔ ՉԻ ԱՌԱՋԱԴՐՎԱԾ։ Սրանից նույնպես բխում ա, որ ոչ մի իրավական հիմք չունես տղեքին ահաբեկիչ ու մարդասպան անվանես ինչպես նաև իրաական հիմք չունես ակնհայտ հանցավոր հրամանատարի հրամաններ, հակապետական և սեփական ժողովրդին ֆիզիկական ու բարոյալան վնաս պատճառող հրաման կատարողին ոստիկանանվանես։
Ու տոնդ էլ փոխի, մեկը իմ տրամը շատ լավա, որտև հեռու չի օրը, որ քո պես մտածողներինն ա վատանալու։

----------

reminilo (13.08.2016), S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Աթեիստ (13.08.2016), Վիշապ (16.08.2016), Տրիբուն (14.08.2016)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հը, ո՞նց ա տրամադրությունը տեռորիզմի կողմնակիցներ եւ պաշտպաններ եւ տեռորիզմը հավանողներ:
> Ձեր սիրած ազգային հերոս ահաբեկիչների կողմից վիրավորված ոստիկանը մահացավ: 3-րդն էր: Իսկ ահաբեկիչներից ոչ ոք չզոհվեց:
> Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, էդ ոստիկանի 6 տարեկան որբացած երեխուն մեկը բացատրելու ա ուր գնաց իրա պապան, կամ խի ա ինքը որբ: Ազգային հերոս ահաբեկիչների պաշտպաններ, որեւէ մեկդ էդ երեխուն պատրաստվում ա բացատրի, որը ինքը իհարկե բռնությունը չի արդարացնում, ԲԱՅՑ....


Հենց կարենաս պատասխանես, թե քառօրյայի ժամանակ ոնց եղավ, որ սահմանին կանգնած տղերքին պատերազմով անակնկալի բերեցին ու իրանց կտրած գլուխները բռնած ազերիները սկսեցին սելֆի անել, կարող ա միլիցու որբի պատասխանն էլ ինքնստիքյան մեջտեղ դուրս գա։

----------

John (14.08.2016), reminilo (13.08.2016), S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Աթեիստ (13.08.2016), Վիշապ (16.08.2016), Տրիբուն (14.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

Ուխխխ :Smile:  երկու օր ակումբ չմտա, ահագին բերք հավաքվեց :Jpit: 




> ինչ մի եկել ես ստեղ մուննաթ էս գալիս


Ստեղ մուննաթը որտեղ տեսար? կոնկրետ հարցեր էի տալիս
1. ոնց ա տրամադրությունը
2. պատրաստվում եք արդյոք զոհվածի երեխային բացատրել, որ ահաբեկչության/բռնության/սպանության/պատանդառության կողմնակից չեք, ԲԱՅՑ...

Կարայիր մուննաթ ման գալու փոխարեն կարայիր ուղղակի պատասխանեիր՝
1. լավ ա/վատ ա
2. այո/ոչ




> Էնօր մի հատ կինո եմ նայում՝ «Болшой Стэн». Մեջը մի հատ ծախված իրավաբան կա, ասում ա ես գիտեմ, որ ծախված եմ, ու գիտեմ, որ մի օր դրա համար մի օր դատվելու եմ։


Չես հավատա, բայց էդ նույն օրը ես էլ կինո չէի նաայում այլ հոդված էի կարդում Պոլ Պոտի մասին: Պարզվում ա, որ իրա հեղափոխական բանակի հիմնական հիմնական հարվածային ուժը 12-15 տարեկան անչափահաս տղաներն են եղել: Ես զարմացա: Ախր ինչի էր էդ անտեր Պոլ Պոտը հասուն տղամարդկանց փոխարեն նախապատվությունը տալիս էդ քյորփեքին: Պարզվում ա,էդ սրիկան լավ էր գիտեր ինչի: Էդ տարիքում գտնվող երեխեքը շատ հեշտ տրվում են ցանկացած պրոպագանդայի, այդ թվում նաեւ ամենածայրահեղական պրոպագանդայի ու իրանց պատանեկան մաքսիմալիզմի շնորհիվ ահավոր դաժան ու անձնազոհ կարող են լինել... 
Թեմայի հետ կապ չուներ, բայց ամեն դեպքում շատ հետաքրքիր հոդված էր, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ:




> Դոզայի տակ մնացած ջան, դու էլ համակերպվի, եթե ես չեմ սիրում սեխ, չի նշանակում զզվում եմ սեխից. չեմ սիրում, չեմ ուտում։ Էն որ չենք արդարացնում, չի նշանակում կտրուկ դեմ ենք։
> Չնայած ի՞նչ եմ բացատրում դոզայի տակ մնացածին, որը իշխանությունների դեմ իրականացրած ակցիան ժողովրդին վախեցնելուց չի տարբերում։


Էս ինչ էր?? 
Ապեր, երեւի ուշադիր չես կարդացել, իմ մականունը ֆորումում Overdose ա: Եթե ցանկություն չունես բանավեճը բանավեճի սահմաններում շարունակելու, ուղղակի մի շարունակի ու իմ գրածների կողքով անցի




> Եթե չապացուցես, որ ՊՊԾ գնդի գրավման ժամանակ զոհվածները գունդը գրավողների զենքից են խոցվել, ուրեմ էս գրածդ զրպարտություն ա, անիմաստ ու անհիմն բառերի շարան։
> Ընգեր, իրանց մեղադրանք ա առաջադրված ու անգամ քո սիրած պրոիշխանական ոչ մի դատական ատյան իրանց մեղքը դեռ չի վճռել, հետևաբար, ոչ մեկ, առավելևս դու, տղեքին ահաբեկիչ ու հանցագործ որակելու ոչ բարոյական, ոչ իրավական հիմք չունես։
> Աաեմ ավելին, ուշադիր կարդա էս գրածս, տղեքից ՈՉ ՄԵԿԻՆ, կրկնում եմ, ՈՉ ՄԵԿԻՆ, ահաբեկչություն կազմակերպելու և դրա իրագործումը իրականացնելու համար ՈՉ ՄԻ ՄԵՂԱԴՐԱՆՔ ՉԻ ԱՌԱՋԱԴՐՎԱԾ։ Սրանից նույնպես բխում ա, որ ոչ մի իրավական հիմք չունես տղեքին ահաբեկիչ ու մարդասպան անվանես ինչպես նաև իրաական հիմք չունես ակնհայտ հանցավոր հրամանատարի հրամաններ, հակապետական և սեփական ժողովրդին ֆիզիկական ու բարոյալան վնաս պատճառող հրաման կատարողին ոստիկանանվանես։
> Ու տոնդ էլ փոխի, մեկը իմ տրամը շատ լավա, որտև հեռու չի օրը, որ քո պես մտածողներինն ա վատանալու։


Ապեր, կներես, բայց գրածիդ պատասխանելու ցանկություն վաբշե չառաջացավ




> Հենց կարենաս պատասխանես, թե քառօրյայի ժամանակ ոնց եղավ, որ սահմանին կանգնած տղերքին պատերազմով անակնկալի բերեցին ու իրանց կտրած գլուխները բռնած ազերիները սկսեցին սելֆի անել, կարող ա միլիցու որբի պատասխանն էլ ինքնստիքյան մեջտեղ դուրս գա։


Անկեղծ ասած գրածիդ ուղղվածությունը լավ չհասկացա Գալաթեա ջան: Ենթադրում եմ նկատի ունես, որ ամեն ինչի հիմքում ավազակապետական ռեժիմն ա, ու եթե իրանք չլինեին իշխանության, ապա քառօրյայի ընթացքում էդքան զոհ չէինք ունենա եւ հուլիսին էլ պավլիկենք ստիպված չէին լինի տենց քայլի գնալ: Երեւի ճիշտ ես, բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց դա ինչ կապ ունի իմ ասածի հետ? էսօր ես ու իմ նման հազարները տարակուսում են, թե ինչու են մարդիկ հերոսացնում մարդկանց ովքեր ահաբեկչություն են արել, ու երեք ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿ ՀԱՅ ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑՈՒ սպանել: Նկատի, որ Լֆիկին չեն սպանել, ոչ էլ Շմայսին ու Սաշիկին, այլ սպանել են հասարակ ոստիկանների: 
Մեկ մեկ որ էս թեման շոշափում եմ, ինձ ասում են՝ հա դե ինչ ա եղել, սերժենք էլ մարտի 1-ին տաս հոգի սպանեցին: Ճիշտ ա: Հիմա իմ մոտ հարց ա առաջանում՝ ինչ տարբերություն սերժենց ու պավլիկենց միջեւ: Ամեն մեկը սպանում ա հասարակ մարդկանց, ինչքան որ ուժը պատում ա: Մեկը իրա նպատակների համար 10 հոգի սպանեց, մյուսն էլ ընդամենը 3 հոգու կարացավ սպանել: ԻՆՉ ՏԱՐԲԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԴՐԱՆՑ ՄԵՋ?

----------


## Արէա

> Մեկը իրա նպատակների համար 10 հոգի սպանեց, մյուսն էլ ընդամենը 3 հոգու կարացավ սպանել: ԻՆՉ ՏԱՐԲԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԴՐԱՆՑ ՄԵՋ?


Overdose ջան, սենց գրագետ, մեկումեջ հումորով, սրամիտ, իբր տրամաբանված գրառումներից բեսամթ փեսիզմի հոտ ա գալիս։
Տունդ գրավել են, ընտանիքիդ անդամներից 10 հոգու սպանել են, մյուս ըմբոստ անդամներին էլ պարբերաբար ծեծում, ստորացնում, փակում են, ուզում ես դրանց դուրս շպրտես տնիցդ, մեկը եկել կողքից ասում ա. բա էղա՞վ տղեք, բա հիմա իրանց ու ձեր տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա։

----------

S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Աթեիստ (15.08.2016), Գաղթական (16.08.2016), Տրիբուն (15.08.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Ձեր սիրած ազգային հերոս ահաբեկիչների կողմից վիրավորված ոստիկանը մահացավ: 3-րդն էր: Իսկ ահաբեկիչներից ոչ ոք չզոհվեց:
> Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, էդ ոստիկանի 6 տարեկան որբացած երեխուն մեկը բացատրելու ա ուր գնաց իրա պապան, կամ խի ա ինքը որբ: Ազգային հերոս ահաբեկիչների պաշտպաններ, որեւէ մեկդ էդ երեխուն պատրաստվում ա բացատրի, որը ինքը իհարկե բռնությունը չի արդարացնում, ԲԱՅՑ....


Մինչև էդ 6 տարեկան երեխուն բացատրելը ես ուրիշ խնդիրներ ունեմ: Օրինակ իմ երեք տարեկան երեխուն բացատրել, թե ինչի ա էսօր մեր երկիրն էս անասուն վիճակում, ինչի օրենքը չի գործում, ինչի ինքը հավասար իրավունքներ չունի լիքը ուրիշ երեխեքի հետ և այլն:

Ես բացատրելու ունեմ լիքը երեխեքի, որոնց հայրերն ու եղբայրները ապրիլյան պատերազմի օրերին ու ոչ միայն զոհվում են բանակում, էդ թվում թե՛ թշնամու գնդակից, թե՛ թիկունքից:

Ես բացատրելու ունեմ սերժիկի թոռներին, թե իրանց պապն ինչի ա տենց պահպանակ, որտև էդ երեխեքն էլ մեղք չունեն, որ ես էդ պահպանակը դեռ չեմ պատռել ու իրանք ստիպված են տենց խարանով մեծանան:

Ես բացատրելու ունեմ բոլոր արտագաղթողների երեխեքին, թե իրենց ծնողներն ինչի են ընտրել էդ ճամփեն:

Ես բացատրելու ունեմ բոլոր մլիցեքի երեխեքին, թե ինչի են իրանք շատ ավելի վատ ապրում, քան նրանց երեխեքը, ում իրանց պապան ա պաշտպանում՝ օրենքին ծառայելու փոխարեն:

Ես բացատրելու ունեմ ինքնահրկիզված մարդու երեխեքին, եթե էդպիսիք ունի, թե իրա հերն ինչի ա էդ ճարահատյալ քայլին գնացել:

Ես բացատրելու ունեմ մարտի մեկի զոհերի երեխեքին, թե ինչի իրենց հերերը մեռան, իսկ իշխանություններն ավելի անասուն դառան:

Ես շատերին բացատրելու ունեմ, ու հերթական անգամ ասում եմ, քանի դեռ պատճառները խորությամբ չես ուսումնասիրել, հետևանքների մասին դատողությունները կիսատ են: Ու հաստատ ստեղ ոչ մեկը չի ուրախանում որևէ մեկի մահով: Բոլորիս համար ա ցավալի: Էնպես չի, որ դա կարող ես որպես հաղթաթուղթ թափահարել ստեղից որևէ մեկի մոտ: Բոլորս էլ տեսնում ենք, թե նույն իշխանությունն ինչ փութաջանությամբ ա թմբկահարում զոհերի հատկապես երեխա ունենալու փաստը, բայց նաև չենք մոռացել, որ նույն մարտի 1-ի զոհերի դեպքում դա չէին անում, ի՞նչ ա, նրանք երեխա չունեին: Նույն ապրիլյան պատերազմի ժամանակ ահագին փորձում էին շրջանցել ընտանիքների պատմությունները, դրանք համեմատաբար ազատ լրագրողներն էին աշխարհ հանում: 




ՈՒ մի կարևոր բան էլ: Էդ հարցերը, թե ո՞նց եք բացատրելու, դեռ պետք ա տալ լիքը ուրիշ մարդկանց, մինչև մեզ տալը: Պետք ա տալ օրինակ ԱԱԾ-ին, ու հարցնել, թե՞ էդ ոնց եղավ, որ ռադիկալ կոչերով հայտնի խումբը, որից մի քանիսն էլ ձերբակալվել էին ահաբեկչություն անելու կասկածանքով, որոնց շարքերի երևի հալալ կեսը լցրել էիք ձեր գործակալներով, այնուամենայնիվ կարողացան տենց գործողություն կազմակերպել: Ուրեմն էդքան դիլետա՞նտ եք: Ուրեմն ռադներդ քաշեք ու լուծարեք էդ մարմինը: Թե՞ ամեն դեպքում գիտեիք, ուղղակի «աչք էիք փակում» օրինակ նրա համար, որ էս տղերքին ձերբակալելու ու երկար պահելու օրինական հիմք ունենայիք, ուրեմն հանցագործ եք ու ամեն սպանվածի արյունը առաջին հերթին ձեր, այլ ոչ թե զինված խմբի վրա է: Երեկ ֆեյսբուքում գրել էի, որ էս տղերքին դատելը էս դատական համակարգում էս իշխանության օրին չեմ ընդունում, որտև դառնալու է վրեժխնդրության օրինական օղակ, ոնց դառել էր գործի պարտակման օրինական օղակ մարտի 1-ի զոհերի ժամանակ: Արդար դատավարության դեպքում լիքը սենց հարցեր կան, որոնք պիտի քննվեն, սկսած ոստիկանության ու ԱԱԾ-ի հանցավոր անգործությունից կամ ավելի հանցավոր «աչքկապոցիից», վերջացրած լիքը ուրիշ հարցերով, որոնք դեռ իսկի լրիվ ձևակերպված էլ չեն, քիչ ժամանակ է անցել:

----------

John (15.08.2016), Life (15.08.2016), S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Smokie (21.08.2016), Գաղթական (16.08.2016), Տրիբուն (15.08.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հը, ո՞նց ա տրամադրությունը տեռորիզմի կողմնակիցներ եւ պաշտպաններ եւ տեռորիզմը հավանողներ:
> Ձեր սիրած ազգային հերոս ահաբեկիչների կողմից վիրավորված ոստիկանը մահացավ: 3-րդն էր: Իսկ ահաբեկիչներից ոչ ոք չզոհվեց:
> Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, էդ ոստիկանի 6 տարեկան որբացած երեխուն մեկը բացատրելու ա ուր գնաց իրա պապան, կամ խի ա ինքը որբ: Ազգային հերոս ահաբեկիչների պաշտպաններ, որեւէ մեկդ էդ երեխուն պատրաստվում ա բացատրի, որը ինքը իհարկե բռնությունը չի արդարացնում, ԲԱՅՑ....


Ոստիկանը մահացավ ու երեխին որբ թողեց հանուն Սաշիկի նմանների անգիտակից կենցաղային կայֆերի *ժամանակավոր* շարունակության: 
Ոստիկանը դա մեռնելուց առաջ գիտակցում էր, թե չէր գիտակցում, մեծ տարբերություն չկա, որովհետև երկուսն էլ վատ են: 
«Ահաբեկիչների» մոտիվացիաներն ու նպատակները մի քիչ ուրիշ արժեհամակարգի տիրույթում են, որը կարող ա դու մի քիչ դժվարություն ունես հասկանալու, բայց փորձի պատկերացնել՝ խոսքը վերաբերում է հասարակության ամենաբարձր կազմակերպման ձևին՝ պետությանը (հակիրճ բացատրությունը՝ այստեղ), որում ավելի մեծ բազմության, այդ թվում նաև մահացած ոստիկանի, մնացած ոստիկանների, Սաշիկի նմանների *երկարաժամկետ* շահերն են, որում ներառված է թե մարդկանց կյանքի/գոյության իրավունքը, թե կենցաղային կայֆերը, թե կարճաժամկետ ու երկարաժամկետ անվտանգությունը, սեփականության իրավունքը, տեղաշարժվելու խոսքի ազատությունները և այլն և այլն: Ու էդ պետության կտրվածքով, ներկայում մեր խնդիրները *շատ անգամ* ավելի մեծ են, քան թե մահացած ոստիկանն ու իր որբացած երեխան, որովհետև եթե սենց շարունակվեց, ապա հնարավոր է մոտ ապագայում ավելի շատ մահացողներ ու որբացողներ լինեն, ինչը Սաշիկի նմանների ու դրանց համար դոշ տվող ոստիկանների մեծամասնության մտքով չի անցնում, ու թարսի պես սրանց ձեռն ա իշխանությունը: Ոնց որ բռնես ու խոզին կապես հայաթում, որ տունը գողերից պաշտպանի: Ու սրա արդյուքնում, կամ պատճառով առաջանում է «ահաբեկչության» անհրաժեշտություն այն մարդկանց մոտ, որոնց մտքով մեղմ ասած վատ բաներ են անցնում: Պետության կտրվածքով: Հիմնավորված: Ու շատ խնդալու ու միևնույն ժամանակ լացելու ա, որ դեռ լիքը մարդ բացատրությունների կարիք ունի ու բացատրություններ ա ուզում լսի:

----------

S.L.V. (17.08.2016), Արշակ (29.08.2016), Տրիբուն (16.08.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ասում են՝ նպատակը արդարացնում է դրան հասնելու միջոցները..
երևի կարելի է վիճել այս պնդման հետ..
բայց երևի կան նաև վեհ գաղափարներ, որոնց հասնելու ճանապարհին թույլ տրված սխալները շատերի կողմից այնպես խիստ չեն դատապարտվում, որպես դա կարվեր սովորական ժամանակ...

Overdose, հետաքրքիր է քո կարծիքը.
ԱՍԱԼԱ-ի գործունեությունն արդարացվա՞ծ էր..
իսկ Թեհլիրյանի՞նը..

ինչո՞ւ...

----------

S.L.V. (17.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

Overdose, Ապեր, որ ոստիկանները ժողովրդի ճանապարհը չփակեին իր կամքն իրացնելու ու բռնապետից ազատվելու, ոչ մի ոստիկան ժողովրդի կողմից չէր սպանվի: Իրանց ոչ Սասնա Ծռերնա սպանել, ոչ էլ ուրիշ մեկը: Իրանք ուղղակի ժողովրդի ձեռքով սուիցիդ են արել  :LOL:  Ասենք քո ասածը նույննա որ ասես եթե մարդ կախվումա, սաղ պարաննա մեղավոր, պարանը մարդասպանա  :LOL:  Ծիծաղելույա ուղղակի, բա ուզում են ազգին ստրուկի կարգավիճակում պահել, պարզ չի դրա հետևանքը? 

Հա, մեկ մեկ երևի լինումա, որ որոշ մարդիկ չգիտեն պարանն ինչա, ասում են արի մի հատ վզիցս գցեմ կախվեմ տենամ ինչա լինում  :LOL:  Երևի քո պատկերացրած ոստիկանները տենց են  :LOL:  Բանից բե խաբար երևի գալիս են ժողովրդի վրա:

----------


## Overdose

> Overdose ջան, սենց գրագետ, մեկումեջ հումորով, սրամիտ, իբր տրամաբանված գրառումներից բեսամթ փեսիզմի հոտ ա գալիս։
> Տունդ գրավել են, ընտանիքիդ անդամներից 10 հոգու սպանել են, մյուս ըմբոստ անդամներին էլ պարբերաբար ծեծում, ստորացնում, փակում են, ուզում ես դրանց դուրս շպրտես տնիցդ, մեկը եկել կողքից ասում ա. բա էղա՞վ տղեք, բա հիմա իրանց ու ձեր տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա։


Փեսիզմը անծանոթ տերմին էր, կբացատրես?
Համեմատությունը վատը չէր: Բայց որոշ կետերի հետ համաձայն չեմ: Արի ես էլ իմ համեմատությունը անեմ:
Պատկերացրու հսկայական նավը (Սովետը) խորտակվում ա, մի 20 հոգի մակույկով փրկվում են: Մեջներից ԸՆՏՐՈՒՄ ԵՆ (ՀՀ ամենաառաջի ԳԽ-ը ընտրված էր) մի քանի հոգու, ով պիտի որ կողմնացույցից, քարտեզից գլուխ հանի: Բայց հետո պարզվում ա, որ սրանք էլ մի բան չեն, ընդհանուր պաշարներով կուշտ ուտում են, կայֆավատ են լինում էդ բաց օվկիանոսի մեջ: Հետո մի ուրիշ ուժեղ տղա, ում իշխանություն չէր հասել, լոմը վերցնում ա, ու ասում ա իշպանությունը ինձ տվեք, թե չէ լոմով մակույկի հատակը ծակում եմ:
Պավլիկենց արածը մոտավորապես սա էր: 
Քո համեմատությունը վատը չէր, բայց էդ տունը, որի մասին խոսում ես, հաստատուն հիմքի վրա չի, ու տենց էքսպերիմենտ անելու դեպքում բացառված չի, որ էլ տուն չես ունենա: Ի վերջո դու պատերազմող պետություն ես, ու ներքին անկայունությունը շատ ձեռ ա տալիս ազռներին: Ուղտի պարը կամրջին ա բռնում, նենց էլ պավլիկենց թունդ հայրենասիրությունը էս նեղ մաջալին ա բռնում:

----------


## Overdose

> Ասում են՝ նպատակը արդարացնում է դրան հասնելու միջոցները..
> երևի կարելի է վիճել այս պնդման հետ..
> բայց երևի կան նաև վեհ գաղափարներ, որոնց հասնելու ճանապարհին թույլ տրված սխալները շատերի կողմից այնպես խիստ չեն դատապարտվում, որպես դա կարվեր սովորական ժամանակ...
> 
> Overdose, հետաքրքիր է քո կարծիքը.
> ԱՍԱԼԱ-ի գործունեությունն արդարացվա՞ծ էր..
> իսկ Թեհլիրյանի՞նը..
> 
> ինչո՞ւ...


Հարգելի Գաղթական: Այո, ես կարծում եմ, որ երկու գործողություններն էլ արդարացված էին: Բայց դրանով հանդերձ, այդ գործողությունները չեն դադարում ահաբեկչություն ու մարդասպանություն որակվելուց: Կանխեմ ձեր հաջորդ հարցը՝ եթե արդարացնում եմ դրանք, ապա ինչու չեմ արդարացնում պավլիկենց: Չեմ արդարացնում, որովհետեւ դրանք սկզբունքորեն տարբեր հարվածի ուղղություն ունեն: Մի դեպքում ահաբեկչության սուր ծայրը ուղղված է օտարների վրա, իսկ մյուս դեպքում՝ յուրայինների: Յուրային ասելով նկատի չունեմ սերժիկ/խերժիկ/սաշիկ/շաշիկներին (ներողություն եմ խնդրում ձեզ պատասխանելիս նման բառեր օգտագործելու համար, ուղղակի ֆորումի ընդդիմադիր հատվածի մոտ այս ոճը մասսայականություն է վայելում): Ոչ, ես յուրային ասելով նկատի ունեի հայկական պետությունը: Դեռ չեմ խոսում գաղափարախոսության կասկածելիության հետ:ԱՍԱԼԱն ու Թեհլերյանը ունեին հստակ մոտիվներ, նպատակ ու գործողության պլան: Մեր դեպքում մենք ունենք հանրությանն անհայտ մարդկանց մարգինալ խումբ, որոնց գաղափարախոսությունն ու գործողությունները կասկածանքից ու զգուշավորությունից այլ բան չեն հարուցում:

Հ.Գ. Հատուկ շնորհակալություն կուզեի հայտնել գրագետ կարծիքի, հարցի ու ոճի համար: Կուզենայի, որ ֆորումի այլ մասնակիցներ եւս նման կերպ արտահայտվեին բանավեճերում:

----------

Գաղթական (20.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Overdose, Ապեր, որ ոստիկանները ժողովրդի ճանապարհը չփակեին իր կամքն իրացնելու ու բռնապետից ազատվելու, ոչ մի ոստիկան ժողովրդի կողմից չէր սպանվի: Իրանց ոչ Սասնա Ծռերնա սպանել, ոչ էլ ուրիշ մեկը: Իրանք ուղղակի ժողովրդի ձեռքով սուիցիդ են արել  Ասենք քո ասածը նույննա որ ասես եթե մարդ կախվումա, սաղ պարաննա մեղավոր, պարանը մարդասպանա  Ծիծաղելույա ուղղակի, բա ուզում են ազգին ստրուկի կարգավիճակում պահել, պարզ չի դրա հետևանքը? 
> 
> Հա, մեկ մեկ երևի լինումա, որ որոշ մարդիկ չգիտեն պարանն ինչա, ասում են արի մի հատ վզիցս գցեմ կախվեմ տենամ ինչա լինում  Երևի քո պատկերացրած ոստիկանները տենց են  Բանից բե խաբար երևի գալիս են ժողովրդի վրա:


Հի հի :LOL:  Դարձ ի շրջանս յուր :LOL: 
Քո գրածի 7 տողի մեջ ժողովուրդ բառը կրկնվում էր 4 անգամ, ազգ բառը՝ 1 անգամ: Ինչի եք խոսում ժողովրդի անունից? Ժողովուրդը շատ ավելի մեծ կատեգորիա ա, քան սեֆիլյանի ու պավլիկի կողմնակիցները:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Հի հի Դարձ ի շրջանս յուր
> Քո գրածի 7 տողի մեջ ժողովուրդ բառը կրկնվում էր 4 անգամ, ազգ բառը՝ 1 անգամ: Ինչի եք խոսում ժողովրդի անունից? Ժողովուրդը շատ ավելի մեծ կատեգորիա ա, քան սեֆիլյանի ու պավլիկի կողմնակիցները:


Լավա տառերով չհաշվեցիր  :LOL:  Հայության 95% եթե ոչ ավելին, զզվածա իշխանությունը բռնազավթած համակարգից ու իրանց շահերը պաշտպանող մուսռներից  :Wink:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Հարգելի Գաղթական: Այո, ես կարծում եմ, որ երկու գործողություններն էլ արդարացված էին: Բայց դրանով հանդերձ, այդ գործողությունները չեն դադարում ահաբեկչություն ու մարդասպանություն որակվելուց: Կանխեմ ձեր հաջորդ հարցը՝ եթե արդարացնում եմ դրանք, ապա ինչու չեմ արդարացնում պավլիկենց: Չեմ արդարացնում, որովհետեւ դրանք սկզբունքորեն տարբեր հարվածի ուղղություն ունեն: Մի դեպքում ահաբեկչության սուր ծայրը ուղղված է օտարների վրա, իսկ մյուս դեպքում՝ յուրայինների: Յուրային ասելով նկատի չունեմ սերժիկ/խերժիկ/սաշիկ/շաշիկներին (ներողություն եմ խնդրում ձեզ պատասխանելիս նման բառեր օգտագործելու համար, ուղղակի ֆորումի ընդդիմադիր հատվածի մոտ այս ոճը մասսայականություն է վայելում): Ոչ, ես յուրային ասելով նկատի ունեի հայկական պետությունը: Դեռ չեմ խոսում գաղափարախոսության կասկածելիության հետ:ԱՍԱԼԱն ու Թեհլերյանը ունեին հստակ մոտիվներ, նպատակ ու գործողության պլան: Մեր դեպքում մենք ունենք հանրությանն անհայտ մարդկանց մարգինալ խումբ, որոնց գաղափարախոսությունն ու գործողությունները կասկածանքից ու զգուշավորությունից այլ բան չեն հարուցում:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հատուկ շնորհակալություն կուզեի հայտնել գրագետ կարծիքի, հարցի ու ոճի համար: Կուզենայի, որ ֆորումի այլ մասնակիցներ եւս նման կերպ արտահայտվեին բանավեճերում:


Քո համար կարողա իշխանությունն ու իրանց շները յուրային են, իսկ մնացած ժողովրդի համար իրանք օտարից էլ բեթար են  :Wink:  Գործողությունը կոնկրետ իրանց դեմ էր ուղղված:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.08.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արի ես էլ իմ համեմատությունը անեմ:
> Պատկերացրու հսկայական նավը (Սովետը) խորտակվում ա, մի 20 հոգի մակույկով փրկվում են: Մեջներից ԸՆՏՐՈՒՄ ԵՆ (ՀՀ ամենաառաջի ԳԽ-ը ընտրված էր) մի քանի հոգու, ով պիտի որ կողմնացույցից, քարտեզից գլուխ հանի: Բայց հետո պարզվում ա, որ սրանք էլ մի բան չեն, ընդհանուր պաշարներով կուշտ ուտում են, կայֆավատ են լինում էդ բաց օվկիանոսի մեջ: Հետո մի ուրիշ ուժեղ տղա, ում իշխանություն չէր հասել, լոմը վերցնում ա, ու ասում ա իշպանությունը ինձ տվեք, թե չէ լոմով մակույկի հատակը ծակում եմ:


Օրինակդ ճիշտ սկսում եմ, սխալ շարունակում ու ավարտում ես։ 

Ուրեմն, էտ լոմով տղեն գիտի, որ մակույկի հատակը արդեն էնքան փդած ա, որ հեսա ուր-որայա լրիվ բացվելույա, ու բոլորով գնալու են ջհանդամի գյոռը։ Դրա համար էլ էտ լոմը վերցրել ա, ու ասում ա, այ չմո նավավար վռազ մի բան արա պոլը կարկատենք, ամրացնենք, թե չէ հեսա կտամ գլուխ-մլուխդ կցխեմ։ Կամ էլ, հել սիկտիր եղի, թող գոնե մենք մեր ձեռով մի բան անենք, էս մակույկը փրկենք, այ բոզի տղա։ Բայց նավավարի բողկին չի, քանի որ էնքան դեբիլ ա, որ չի հասկանում, որ եթե մակույկը խորտակվի, ինքն էլ ա խորտակվելու։ Պասաժիրներն էլ սոված-ծարավ բաց ծովում էնքան են քաշ եկել ու էնքան են հյուծվել, որ ասում են, դե ջահնդամին թե չենք սկում, ավելի լավ ա սկենք, քան թե էս նավավարի հետ մի երկու մղոն էլ ավել գնանք։

----------

John (19.08.2016), S.L.V. (19.08.2016), Աթեիստ (18.08.2016), Ներսես_AM (18.08.2016), Վիշապ (18.08.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Օրինակդ ճիշտ սկսում եմ, սխալ շարունակում ու ավարտում ես։ 
> 
> Ուրեմն, էտ լոմով տղեն գիտի, որ մակույկի հատակը արդեն էնքան փդած ա, որ հեսա ուր-որայա լրիվ բացվելույա, ու բոլորով գնալու են ջհանդամի գյոռը։ Դրա համար էլ էտ լոմը վերցրել ա, ու ասում ա, այ չմո նավավար վռազ մի բան արա պոլը կարկատենք, ամրացնենք, թե չէ հեսա կտամ գլուխ-մլուխդ կցխեմ։ Կամ էլ, հել սիկտիր եղի, թող գոնե մենք մեր ձեռով մի բան անենք, էս մակույկը փրկենք, այ բոզի տղա։ Բայց նավավարի բողկին չի, քանի որ էնքան դեբիլ ա, որ չի հասկանում, որ եթե մակույկը խորտակվի, ինքն էլ ա խորտակվելու։ Պասաժիրներն էլ սոված-ծարավ բաց ծովում էնքան են քաշ եկել ու էնքան են հյուծվել, որ ասում են, դե ջահնդամին թե չենք սկում, ավելի լավ ա սկենք, քան թե էս նավավարի հետ մի երկու մղոն էլ ավել գնանք։


Ես ասեմ ավելին՝ նավավարը ուտում ա նավաստիների պայոկներն ու հերթով դոմփում ա սաղին, թիակներ ա նվիրում ա ուրիշ նավակների անձնակազմերի, թշնամի նավի հետ բանակցություններ ա վարում, նավաստիներ («ռազմավարական ու մարտավարական նշանակություն չունեցող»)  ա զիջում հանուն խաղաղության...

----------

S.L.V. (19.08.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ասեմ ավելին՝ նավավարը ուտում ա նավաստիների պայոկներն ու հերթով դոմփում ա սաղին...


Վոբշեմ ԼԳԲՏԻՔ, սվինգեր նավավար ա ․․․

----------

John (19.08.2016), S.L.V. (19.08.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հ.Գ. Հատուկ շնորհակալություն կուզեի հայտնել գրագետ կարծիքի, հարցի ու ոճի համար: Կուզենայի, որ ֆորումի այլ մասնակիցներ եւս նման կերպ արտահայտվեին բանավեճերում:


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ նման գնահատականի համար:
Մի քիչ անհարմար ստացվեց՝ ես «դու»-ով դիմեցի ու «դուք»-ով պատասխան ստացա, կներեք..

իմ համեստ կարծիքով՝ Պավլիկենք շահագործվեցին արտաքին ուժի կողմից, ու, երբ հասկացան դա, արդեն ուշ էր.. (ընդ որում՝ օգտագործող ամենահավանական թեկնածուն հենց ՀՀ իշխանությունն էր՝ ըստ իս)..
բայց սա ընդամենը ենթադրություն է..

Հայաստանում տիրող սոցիալական վիճակին ու համատարած անարդարությաններից ինձանից ավելի լավ եք տեղյակ: ես մի այլ բան ասեմ.
Ցանկացած մարդկանց խմբի համար պետք է առնվազն մեկ ընդհանուր կետ, որի շուրջ նրանք կհամախմբվեն:
Հայության դեպքում այսօր դա զուտ ընդհանուր լեզուն է ու ազգային պատկանելությունը:
անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման...

Չկա մի որևէ կառույց կամ գաղափարախոսություն, որն իր շուրջ համախմբում է ազգի գոնե 50%-ից ավելիին:
Ու այս վիճակը «նորմալ» կլիներ, եթե չունենայինք պետություն:
Բայց փաստացի ունենք պետություն, որը շենացնելու սուրբ գաղափարի շուրջ մարդիկ ոչ միայն չեն համախմբվում, այլև՝ մասսայական լքում են այն (տարբեր հաշվարկներով՝ մոտ 100հզ տարեկան): ու արտագաղթում է հիմնականում սերունդ տվող երիտասարդությունը:

Ստացվում է՝ Հայաստանը մեռնող երկիր է:
իսկ արտագաղթածների արդեն երկրորդ սերնդի մի մասի մոտ նկատվում է մայրենի լեզվին տիրապետման բացակայություն: ի՞նչ պատկեր կլինի 3-րդ ու 4-րդ սերնդի մոտ՝ ընդամենը մի 50 տարի հետո..
այսինքն՝ ոչ միայն Հայաստանում, այլև ամբողջ աշխարհում մեր քանակը սրնթաց ձգտում է 0-ի..

ստեղծված կատաստրոֆիկ իրավիճակից դուրս գալու ելքերի մասին խոսում են բոլորը, բայց գործուն միջոցներ չի ձեռնարկում ոչ ոք..

ու ի՞նչ արեցին Պավլիկենք.. Պավլիկենք ոչ դիվանագետ էին, ոչ իշխանական լծակների տիրապետող..
նրանք հասարակ զինվորներ էին.. ու զգալով ազգին սպառնացող վտանգը փորձեցին որևէ բան անել..
համաձայն եմ Ձեզ հետ՝ չունեյին գործողությունների հստակ պլան, գաղափարախոսությունն էր կիսատ ու ոչ հասկանալի ձևակերպված ու հարվածի սուր ծայրը, ինչպես Դուք ասացիք, ուղղված էր յուրայինների դեմ..

բայց երևի դա հոգու անզոր ճիչ էր..
կարելի է անվերջ վիճել՝ նրանց գործողությունն արդարացված էր, թե ոչ, ու ես անկեղծ ուրախ եմ, որ կան Ձեզ պես մարդիկ, ով, անկախ ամեն ինչից, համաձայնվելով մնացածի հետ, որ Հայաստանում, մեղմ ասած, ամեն ինչ չի, որ կարգին է, այնուամենայնիվ պաշտպանում է պետական ինստիտուտի գաղափարը..
առողջ հասարակության մեջ պետք է լինի բազմակարծություն՝ ըստ իս..

բայց որքան հասկացա՝ Դուք կողմնակից եք ամեն ինչ թողնել այնպես ինչպես կա՝ մտավախություն ունենալով, որ նորը կարող է սրանից ավելի վատ ստացվել...

մի՞թե ավելի կարևոր է կասկածելի «ստաբիլությունը», քան ժողովրդի արդար ընտրելու իրավունքը...
թող որ վատ ու անհաջող լիդեր ընտրեն, բայց իրենք ընտրեն..
մի՞թե հայ ժողովուրդն անգամ սեփական անկախ պետության մեջ չպիտի ունենա այդ տարրական իրավունքը....

----------

Overdose (29.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Քո համար կարողա իշխանությունն ու իրանց շները յուրային են, իսկ մնացած ժողովրդի համար իրանք օտարից էլ բեթար են  Գործողությունը կոնկրետ իրանց դեմ էր ուղղված:


Ախր եղբայր, հատուկ գրել էի «...Յուրային ասելով նկատի չունեմ սերժիկ/խերժիկ/սաշիկ/շաշիկներին (ներողություն եմ խնդրում ձեզ պատասխանելիս նման բառեր օգտագործելու համար, ուղղակի ֆորումի ընդդիմադիր հատվածի մոտ այս ոճը մասսայականություն է վայելում): Ոչ, ես յուրային ասելով նկատի ունեի հայկական պետությունը:»

----------


## Overdose

> Լավա տառերով չհաշվեցիր  Հայության 95% եթե ոչ ավելին, զզվածա իշխանությունը բռնազավթած համակարգից ու իրանց շահերը պաշտպանող մուսռներից


95%-ը? :LOL:  Որտեղից նման թիվ՞: Հարցում ես անցկացրել, թե ինչ որ աղբյուր կա՞

----------


## Overdose

> Օրինակդ ճիշտ սկսում եմ, սխալ շարունակում ու ավարտում ես։


Ինձ թվում էր միայն Բարձրյալը գիտի ճիշտն ու սխալը... :Smile: 




> ...չմո... սիկտիր... բոզի տղա


Եթե չեմ սխալվում դուք դասախոս եք, Տրիբուն? Մի անգամ կարդում էի ձեր հեղինակած թեման հայերի գենետիկական արմատների մասին (ի դեպ շատ հետաքրքիր էր), էնտեղ կարծեմ խոսք գնաց ձեր ուսանողների մասին: Եզրակացրի, որ դասախոս եք, կամ ուսանողների հետ պարապում եք

----------


## Overdose

Ըհը: Զգում եմ թեմայում կրակը մարում ա, մի քիչ բորբոքեմ: Ուրեմնս, voskanapat.info-ում մի հոդված տեսա, ու պարզապես չեմ կարող չմեջբերել
http://voskanapat.info/?p=16790&l=ru

Բայց, քանի որ գիտեմ, որ մասնակիցներից շատերը կալարեն լինքը բացել, բացելու դեպքում էլ կալարեն (կամ չեն կարողանա ռուսերեն կարդալ) հատուկ ձեզ համար Օվրդոզ ախպերը թարգմանել ա հոդվածը հայկյան լեզվով:
Կարդացեք, վայելեք, հիացեք: Նախօրոք ասեմ, որ հոդվածի մտքերը հեղինակինն են, թարգմանելուց կարող ա մի թեթեւ խորթ հնչի ականջին: Էդ դեպքում անցեք լինքով ու բնագրում նայեք:

_«...Մարդը ոչխաչից տարբերվում է նրանով, որ օժտված է մտածելու կարողությամբ: Վերլուծելու, խոսքերն ու արարքները համադրելու, փաստերը երեւակայությունից եւ բացահայտ ստից տարանջատելու կարողությամբ: Առանց մտածելու քայլել առաջնորդի հետեւից՝ ոչխարներին է բնորոշ, այլ ոչ մարդկանց:
Ունենալով բազային կրթությունից բարձր կրթություն, ես ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում կասկածելու այն ուղու վրա, որն առաջարկում է Հայաստանին մարդ, որը երկու ուղղագրական սխալ է կատարում «Սասնա Ծռեր» բառակապակցության մեջ: Որպես այս երկրի քաղաքացի, ես իրավունք ունեմ տալ հարցեր, որոնք կարող են անհարմար եւ անտեղի թվալ ծղոտի եւ անխոս առաջնորդին հետեւելու սիրահարներին:
Ինչու Պավլիկի մոտ ռեժիմի դեմ բողոք առաջացավ հենց հիմա, այլ ոչ այն ժամանակ, երբ նա նախագահի վստահված անձն էր, կամ եւ ղեկավար էր մաքսատանը: Ինչու սոցիալական արդարության մասին Վարուժան Ավետիսյանը հիշեց հենց հիմա, այլ ոչ այն ժամանակ, երբ նրա հայրը զբաղեցնում էր Մարտունու շրջկոմի երկրորդ քարտուղարի պաշտոնը: Բազմաթիվ իսկապես կարիքավոր ազատամարտիկների եւ հերոսների առկայության պարագայում ինչու են կարիքավոր հայտարարվել բացառապես Խանդոյան եղբայրները, որոնք ունեն երեք եւ չորս սենյականոց բնակարաններ: Ինչու, որպեսզի վերածվես մարդասպանից հերոս, բավական է միայն հարել անորոշ պլաններով, բայց ճչան լոզունգներով զինված խմբավորման: Ինչու բղավելով խոսքի անազատության մասին, ընդդիմադիր մամուլը հրապարակում է ցանկացած նյութ, ներառյալ նաեւ բացահայտ սուտ եւ պրովակացիա: Ինչու մարդիկ, որոնք խոսում են դեմոկրատական հասարակարգ կառուցելու մասին (իսկ նրանցից շատերը ապրում են դեմոկրատական երկրներում), ձգտում են ուժով փակել իրենց հետ չհամաձայնող մարդկանց բերանը: Ինչու իրավական պետություն կառուցել ցանկացող մարդիկ հերոսացնում են քրեական հանցագործություն կատարած մարդկանց:
Եվ, հավանաբար, ամենաակնհայտ հարցը: Ինչու ոչ միայն Հայաստանում, այլ նաեւ մնացած հետսովետական երկրներում մարդիկ չեն ապրում բարեկեցիկ կյանքով: Ինչու բոլոր տեղերում իշխում են կոռուպցիան, անհավասարությունը, չեն աշխատում օրենքները եւ դժգոհությունը պարպվում է փողոցում: Միգուցե հարցը կոնկրետ սերժիկ,սաշիկ, պավլիկ եւ արայիկների մեջ չէ: Միգուցե հարցը ավելի պարզ է եւ, չարի արմատը միայն արմատացած սովետական մենթալիտետի մեջ չէ, որը ստիպում է առավել հաջողակներին կողոպտել եւ թալանել, իսկ այլ, ավելի պակաս հաջողակներին տրտնջալ եւ բողոքել, ընդ որում երազելով հայտնվել իրենց հարստահարողների տեղում: Որովհետեւ վերջիններս նույնպես իրենց համարում են խելացի, միայն թե պակաս հաջողակ՝ հայտնվելու հարստահարողի դերում:
Չի կարելի Հայաստանը համարել բոլոր կանոններից բացառություն: Առանց բացառության բոլոր հետխորհրդային երկրների խնդիրները կայանում են իրենց քաղաքացիների մտածելակերպի մեջ: Բոլոր տեղերում բոլշեւիզմը արմատախիլ արեց էլիտային՝ մտածող եւ պատասխանատու մարդիկ: Բոլոր տեղերում իշխանության եկան անհոգի «ագրեսիվ տականքը» - հարմարվողներ, գռփողներ եւ թալանչիներ: Ամենուր տասնամյակներով ողջունվում էր համակարգի մասնիկ լինելը, ամենուր տիրում էին գորշությունն ու հովանավորչությունը, ամենուր ծաղկում էր թալանը, գանձագողությունը, կաշառակերությունը: Բոլոր այդ երկրներում խշխանությունը, ընդդիմությունը եւ ժողովուրդը արժեն միմյանց: Իշխանությունը ախր ինչ-որ վերացական չարիք չէ Սերժ Սարգսյանի դեմքով: Եվ երկրի առաջին դեմքերը, եւ տեղական պաշտոնյաները, եւ գործող քաղաքական միավորները մեր հայեկային արտացոլումն են:
Մենք հիմա հնձում ենք այն, ինչ ցանել ենք տասնամյակներով: Անպատասխանատվություն, ԽԾԲ, թալան, եւ այս ամենը հայրենասիրական պաթետիկ դատարկաբանության ֆոնին: Ես չեմ հավատա պաշտոնյայի ազնվությանը, եթե նրա գլխին կախված չէ պատասխանատվության դամոկլեսյան սուրը եւ չկա հանրային վերահսկողություն նրա նկատմամբ: Ցանկացած, նույնիսկ եվրոպական դեմոկրատը, ընկնելով արեւելյան երկրների իրականություն, վայրկենապես կվերածվեր Պեդրո Ագրամունտի:
Եկեք ազնիվ լինենք ինքներս մեր առաջ. մեզանից ցանկացածը, հայտնվելով պաշտոնյայի աթոռին, առաջին հերթին կմտածեր իր, իրա հարազատների, բարեկամների բարեկեցության մասին: Այդպիսին է մեր մենթալիտետը: Ընդ որում, սոցիալիզմը հաղթած որեւէ երկրում չի նշմարվում քաղաքացիական առողջ հասարակության սաղմը: Այսինքն, համակարգային փոփոխությունների համար չկա եւ ոչ մի օբյեկտիվ նախապայման: Ոչ համապատասխան մտածելակերպ, ոչ համապատասխան կրթական մակարդակ, ոչ պատասխանատվություն, ոչ համապատասխան կադրեր, ոչ էլ քաղաքացիական հասարակություն: Ոմանք թալանում են, մյուսները բողոքում են անվերջ, երրորդները բախտ են փնտրում օտար ափերում, ուր քիչ թե շատ արդար հասակարգ է կառուցված – իհարկե առանց իրենց մասնակցության: Եվ վերջապես միայն փոքրամասնությունն է աշխատում ու բարիք ստեղծում, ուշադրություն չդարձնելով ոչ առաջիններին, ոչ երկրորդներին, ոչ էլ երրորդներին: Սակայն հասարակության այս հատվածի ջանքերը, որպես կանոն բավարար չէ առանցքային փոփոխությունների համար:
Եկեք պատկերացնենք մի պահ. նախագահը հրաժարական է տալիս, հանրապետակեննրին գնդակահարել են, օլիգարխներին լուծել են աղաթթվի մեջ: Եվ ինչ՞: Որոշ ժամանակ անց, քաոսից եւ անիշխանությունից հետո միֆական հիդրայի պես համակարգը կհառնի ավերակներից: Գագիկներին ու դոդիկներին կփոխարինեն ուրիշները, այլ անունների եւ մականունների տակ: Ոչ մի տեղ չեն կորի անհավասարությունը, ԽԾԲ-ն, կոռուպցիան, ջարդված մայթերն ու միզած շքամուտքները: Կարող եք հենց հիմա ինձ ասել նոր եւ ազնիվ նախագահի, վարչապետի եւ թեկուզ հինգ նախարարների անուններ: Դժվարանու՞մ եք: Ես նույնպես:
Որպեսզի փոխվի ինչ-որ բան, պիտի փոխվենք մենք ինքներս: Դառնալ ավելի կրթված, չանտեսել օրենքները, վճարել հարկերը, դադարել անընդհատ կեղտոտել սեփական երկիրը, դադարել ամեն ինչում բացառապես իշխանությանը մեղադրելուց՝ ոչինչ չպահանջելով ինքներս մեզանից: Ցավոք, այսօր մտածող մարդիկ չեն մտնում քաղաքականություն՝ վախենալով վերածվել արատավոր համակարգի մասնիկը: Բայց գոնե մտածող մարդու ուղեղը բավականացնում է որպեսզի հանուն իշխանություններից նկատմամբ բողոքի չարդարացնի եւ չհիանա հանցագործներով, կամ զերծ մնա իրավապահ համակարգը փնովելուց:
Ցավոք, մտածող եւ հասկացող մարդկանց մեջ էլ գտնվում են անհատներ, որոնք փորձում են կասկածելի պրոպագանդայով փառք ձեռք բերել քաոսի մեջ:
Հասարակ օրինակ: Կանադահայ դերասանուհի Արսինե Խանջյանը «հանկարծ» հայտնվում է ի պաշտպանություն զինված խմբի անօրինական միտինգի մասնակցի դերում, հետո լրագրողի անվան տակ թափանցում է ոստիկանական ուժերի կողմից շղթայված եւ հատուկ հսկվող տարածք: Այուհետեւ ոստիկանների հետ մտնում է վեճի մեջ, բերման է ենթարկվում, հետո մամուլով տարածում սադրիչ հայտարարություններ: Ընդ որում, Կանադայի անմիջական հարեւանությամբ՝ ԱՄՆ-ում պարբերաբար անցկացվում են նման ոստիկանական միջոցառումներ, ավելի դաժան հետեւանքներով՝ զովածներով եւ վիրավորներով: Ինչու ոստիկանական ամենաթողության դեմ պայքարող քաղաքացիների պաշտպանը ոչ մի անգամ չհայտնվեց այնտեղ: Սա ինչ տարօրինակ ջոկողություն է: 
Կամ վերցնենք հայտնի բանաստեղծուհի Նարինե Աբգարյանին: Մեզնից շատերը, դեռ «կենդանի ամսագրի» (livejournal – թարգմ.) ժամանակներում ականատես էինք նրա ստեղծագործական վերելքին եւ անկեղծորեն ուրախանում էինք նրա հաջողություններով: Անձամբ ես հաճախ ակամայից սրբում եմ աչքերս, կարդալով նրա հոգեմաշ գրվածքները: «Ես գիտեմ ինչպես չափել սերը առ հայրենիք: Ոչ ամպագոռգոռ խոսքերով ու գործերով, ոչ երդումներով ու «թոզ փչելով»: Սերը առ հայրենիք չափվում է հասարակ արարքներով՝ մի կեղտոտիր, մի գողացիր, ազնիվ աշխատիր, հարգիր մեծերին եւ մի ստիր երեխաներին: Թվում է, չկա ավելի պարզ բան»,- գրում է Նարինեն, եւ չհամաձայնել նրա հետ անհնար է:
Սակայն ներկա դեպքերի նկատմամբ նրա անկեղծությունը մեծ կասկածներ է հարուցում: Եվ ահա թե ինչու: Ինքը, Նարինեն, համաձակն իր իսկ խոսքերի, հեռացել է Հայաստանից 90-ականների սկզբին դեռ, այսինքն, երբ դեռ իշխում  էր ՀՀՇ-ը: Այսինքն, ներկայիս «ռեժիմը» նրա հեռանալու հետ բացարձակապես կապ չուներ: Ինչպես ես եմ հասկանում, նրա ցանկությունը «ապրել, արարել, ծնվել ու մահանալ սեփական հողում» կորել էր նույնիսկ ոչ այն ժամանակվա իշխանությունների մեղքով: Ուղղակի պատերազմ էր, որը պիտի լիներ անկախ նրանից, թե ով էր իշխանության ղեկին: Սակայն այս բոլոր տարիներին Նարինեն «պահպանում էր լռություն, քանզի գիտեր, թե ինչ էր այնտեղ կատարվում»: Հիմա արդեն, The Guardian-ի միջոցով բացահայտեց, որ «սա մարդկանց խռովություն է ընդդեմ իշխանության, գոյության պայքար», այլապես լինելու է «նոր ցեղասպանություն», ոչ պակաս ահավոր, քան երիտթուրքերի ձեռնարկածը:
Հասկանալով սա, Նարինեն նույն վայրկյանին բացահայտեց Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալների, եւ «երկաթե ամրաձողերով ծեծված բուհերի դասախոսների»: Բացահայտելով այդ զոհերին, Նարինեն որոշեց, որ իր պատմական հայրենիքում «ամեն մարդ պոտենցիալ զոհ է», իսկ քանի որ այդպես է, ապա այդ հայրենիքը «ապագա չունի»:
«Ձեր ժամանակն անցել է, մենք ձեզ չենք հարգում, չենք ուզում, մենք ձեզ համարում ենք դավաճաններ: Գնացեք ինքներդ, ժողովրդին մեղքի տակ մի գցեք»,- սպառնում է Աբգարյանը արտասահմանից, եւ հավանաբար հոգու խորքում հույս փայփայում, որ ռեժիմը, լսելով այս սպառնալիքները, տեղնուտեղը փախուստի կդիմի:
Եվ, որպես իր հեղափոխական ավյունը արդարացնող փաստարկ, Նարինեն պատմում է ընթարցողներին, որ 20 եւ ավելի տարի չի ստացել ռուսական քաղաքացիություն եւ ապրում է Մոսկվայում (нерезиновой-թարգմ.) ունենալով ընդամենը կեցության իրավունք:_»:

----------


## Overdose

Հոդվածի շարունակությունը՝

_«...Բայց հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ տեսնելով «երկաթե ամրաձողերով ծեծված բուհերի դասախոսներին» (ի դեպ, շատ հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ այդ դասախոսների ազգանունները եւ տեսնել նկարները ձողերով ծեծվելուց հետո. գիտեք, վերջերս ես սկսել եմ կասկածանքով վերաբերվել ամեն տեսակ հեղափոխականների հայտարարություններին), Նարինեն միաժամանակ չի նկատում սպանված ոստիկաններին, որոնք տարօրինակորեն դարձան հուլիսյան դեպքերի միակ զոհերը: Այ թե ինչ ընտրովի տեսողություն ունի բանաստեղծուհին: Հենց այդ պատճառով էլ նրա այդ տողերում ցավակցանքի տեղ չգտնվեց սպանվածների համար: Ինչպես եւ չգտնվեց տեղ հուսադրող խոսքերի՝ ուղղված սպանվածների այրիներին եւ որդիներն, որոնք որբացան: Հուսադրող խոսքեր չեղան նաեւ բժիշկների համար, որոնք պատանդառվել էին այդ ընթացքում: Ոչ մի խոսք: Եվ դա հասկանալի է, քանի որ Նարինեն նրանց ժողովուրդ չի համարում: Համակրելով զինված հանցագործներին եւ ոստիկան սպանողներին, նա հավանաբար ենթադրում է, որ այն պաշտպանվածության զգացումը, որով ցանկացած մարդ զգում է օրհնված հայկյան հողում (երբ կարելի է օրվա ցանկացած ժամի զբոսնել ամենահեռավոր երեւանյան փողոցում առանց կողոպտված, բռնաբարված լինելու վախի) ստեղծվել է ինքն իրեն, առանց այն իրավապահ համակարգի մասնակցության, որին ինքը այդպես անխնա պախարակում է: Դե, իհարկե, ես մոռացել էի, որ մեզ մոտ «ամեն մարդ պոտենցիալ զոհ է», ի տարբերություն նույն աբգարյանական Մոսկվայի, որտեղ վերջին 20 տարվա ընթացքում բազմաթիվ հայեր են սպանվել, որոնք իհարկե զուրկ են մնացել Աբգարյանի ստեղծագործ ուշադրությունից:
Միգուցե հենց այդ պատճառով է, որ մշտապես հայտարարելով իր քաղաքացիական իրավունքների մասին, Աբգարյանը ոչ մի անգամ չհիշատակեց քաղաքացիությունից բխող պարտականությունների մասին: Օրինակ, իր սեփական որդու՝ հայրենիքի սահմանները պաշտպանելու պարտականության, այն հայրենիքի, որի ճակատագրի մասին լրջորեն մտահոգված է ինքը:
Ընդհանրապես, փողոցային եւ համացանցային հեղափոխականների մոլեգին մղումը՝ ամենուր խոսել ժողովրդի եւ ազգի անունից դեռ պիտի ուսումնասիրվի սոցիոլոգների եւ հոգեբանների կողմից: Իշխանությունները ժողովուրդ չեն, պաշտոնյաները ժողովուրդ չեն, ոստիկանները ժողովուրդ չեն, պետծառայողները ժողովուրդ չեն: Բանակն էլ, երեւի ժողովուրդ չի, քանի որ սնվում է պետբյուջեից: Ժողովուրդը միայն չկայացած հեղափոխականներն են, նրանց մի քանի հազար կողմնակիցները եւ համացանցային հեղափոխականները լոսերում, ամստերդամներում եւ մոսկվաներում:
Եթե կա վստահություն համաժողովրդական աջակցության, ապա այդ դեպքում ինչու սպանել ոստիկանների, պատանդառել բժիշկների եւ այրել պետական ավտոմեքենաներ: Թվում է, թե ինչ կա ավելի պարզ – ընտրեք ձեզանից լավագույններին, գնացեք ընտրությունների եւ հաղթեք: Կասկածում եք ընտրությունների թափանցիկության վրա՞: Չէ որ դուք ունեք համաժողովրդական աջակցություն. ձեզ հետ տարեք արտասահմանյան դիտորդների, գործի դրեք ձեր սեփական ակտիվիստներին (քարեր նետելու փոխարեն օգտակար գործով կզբաղվեն), վերահսկեք առանց բացառության բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերը, ամենուրեք տեղադրեք «Ազատության», 1-in.am-ի, GalaTV-ի եւ ձեր մնացած ալիքների տեսախցիկները, ինչպես դա անում էիք հուլիսյան դեպքերի ընթացքում, բերեք ձեր սիրած  The Guardian-ին, եւ հայաստանյան դեմոկրատիան լուսաբանող այլ լրատվամիջոցների:
Թե՞ ձեր քաղաքացիական դիրքորոշման ամբողջ էությունը կայանում է «Պա-աա-ավլիկ, Պա-ա-ավլիկ» մկկալու, կամ տարիներով ռեժիմի դեմ տրտնջալու մեջ: Ի՞նչ է արել ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը, թանկագին «հեղափոխականներ», քաղաքացիական հասարակության կայացման համար:»_

Լավ հոդված ա չէ՞: Ճիշտ մտքեր են չէ՞: Ես էնքան ուրախացա, որ տեսա, որ էս մարդու մտքերը մեկը մեկին համընկնում են իմի հետ:

Ի դեպ, եւս մի բան: Շատ կուզենայի թեմայում ինձ հետ բանավիճողների աշխարհագրությունը պարզել: Այսինքն, ով ա հայաստանից հեղափոխական կոչեր անում, ով լոսերից: Ես անձամբ Հայաստանից եմ:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Օվերդոս )) Բարև:

Մտքերդ՝ տառ առ տառ, կարդացի: Մի բան ասեմ, քո նման մտածողները միշիկից փող են ստանում, բլոգնյուզ սաստավը վկա, կարող ես դիմել:

----------

S.L.V. (29.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> 95%-ը? Որտեղից նման թիվ՞: Հարցում ես անցկացրել, թե ինչ որ աղբյուր կա՞


Չես հավատում կարող ես հանրաքվե անցկացնես ) Մենակ թե ոչ սերժիկ խեռժիկների սիրած ձևերով  :LOL: 





> Ախր եղբայր, հատուկ գրել էի «...Յուրային ասելով նկատի չունեմ սերժիկ/խերժիկ/սաշիկ/շաշիկներին (ներողություն եմ խնդրում ձեզ պատասխանելիս նման բառեր օգտագործելու համար, ուղղակի ֆորումի ընդդիմադիր հատվածի մոտ այս ոճը մասսայականություն է վայելում): Ոչ, ես յուրային ասելով նկատի ունեի հայկական պետությունը:»


Ես էլ հենց դա եմ ասում, որ գործողությունն ուղղված էր սերժիկ խեռժիկների ու իրանց շների դեմ, ոչ թե պետության ու ժողովրդի ու բխում է հենց ժողովրդի ու պետության շահերից:

----------

Quyr Qery (29.08.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...73617576069095

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում դուք դասախոս եք, Տրիբուն? Մի անգամ կարդում էի ձեր հեղինակած թեման հայերի գենետիկական արմատների մասին (ի դեպ շատ հետաքրքիր էր), էնտեղ կարծեմ խոսք գնաց ձեր ուսանողների մասին: Եզրակացրի, որ դասախոս եք, կամ ուսանողների հետ պարապում եք


Ենթադրենք դասախոս եմ, պրոֆեսոր, ակադեմիկ .... դրանից իշխանության բոզիտղությունը չի պակասում։ Ըստ էության ասելու բան ունես, թե՞ էլի անիմաստ օրինակներ ես բերելու։

----------

S.L.V. (29.08.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ հոդված ա չէ՞: Ճիշտ մտքեր են չէ՞: Ես էնքան ուրախացա, որ տեսա, որ էս մարդու մտքերը մեկը մեկին համընկնում են իմի հետ:


Պրիմիտիվ հոդված, լիքը անտեղի համեմատություններով։ Հազար տարվա քննարկված ու ամեն կողմից ծեծված տրիվիալ մտքերով իրան խելոքի տեղ դրած հեղինակը յանի կարևոր բան ա ասում, բայց իրականում ասում ա բառացիորն ոչ մի բան։ Քննարկելու նյութ էլ չկա գոնե մի տողում, որ մարդ բռնի դրանից ու քննարկի։ 




> Ի դեպ, եւս մի բան: Շատ կուզենայի թեմայում ինձ հետ բանավիճողների աշխարհագրությունը պարզել: Այսինքն, ով ա հայաստանից հեղափոխական կոչեր անում, ով լոսերից: Ես անձամբ Հայաստանից եմ:


Շատ ոգևորվեցիր ապեր, աշխարհի կենտրոնը չես, իջի մի հատ երևակայան բարձունքիցդ։ Քո հետ ոչ մեկը չի բանավիճում։ Առանձնապես մի բան չես ասում, որ բանավիճենք։ Բայց որ շատ ես ուզում, ես էլ եմ Հայաստանից, ու մի անգամ էլ կարամ կրկնեմ - բոզի տղեքին սիկտիր անելու ժամանակն ա վաղուց, ու բոլոր մեթոդներն արդարացված են։

----------

Quyr Qery (30.08.2016), S.L.V. (29.08.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օվերդոս )) Բարև:
> 
> Մտքերդ՝ տառ առ տառ, կարդացի: Մի բան ասեմ, քո նման մտածողները միշիկից փող են ստանում, բլոգնյուզ սաստավը վկա, կարող ես դիմել:


Չէ հա դու էլ, փող են տալիս։ Մեկ ու մեջ բարև են տալիս, որ իրանց լավ զգան ու կուտ են տալիս, որ իրանք շատ խելոք են, պետականամետ ու զարգցած, ու իրանց համար վաղը լավա լինելու։

----------

Quyr Qery (30.08.2016), S.L.V. (29.08.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Չէ հա դու էլ, փող են տալիս։ Մեկ ու մեջ բարև են տալիս, որ իրանց լավ զգան ու կուտ են տալիս, որ իրանք շատ խելոք են, պետականամետ ու զարգցած, ու իրանց համար վաղը լավա լինելու։


Ինչքան Ճ կլասսի չինովնիկ կա կպած համոզում է, որ մենք իշխանություններին ենք մեղադրում, բայց ինքներս ոչ մի բան չենք անում, ինչ ենք անում մենք մեր երկրի համար: Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ի՞նչ պիտի անենք: Ասենք լուրջ ինչ պիտի անենք, որ սերժը բտ չլինի, երկրում մենաշնորհներ չլինեն, կրթության որակը բարձրանա, աշխատատեղեր ստեղծվեն, նորմալ արտաքին քաղաքականություն ունենանք, դժվար իմ կամ քո շատ կամ բոլորի փողոցում աղբ չթափելը երկիրը սոցիալական ահավորագույն վիճակից դուրս հանի, ու ո՞վ ա ասել, որ իրանք պիտի տեղներում մեր նստած մեր փողերն ուտեն, իսկ ես վիզ դնեմ, որ երկրում սաղ լավ լինի:

----------

S.L.V. (30.08.2016), Աթեիստ (30.08.2016), Տրիբուն (30.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Օվերդոս )) Բարև:
> 
> Մտքերդ՝ տառ առ տառ, կարդացի: Մի բան ասեմ, քո նման մտածողները միշիկից փող են ստանում, բլոգնյուզ սաստավը վկա, կարող ես դիմել:


Հմմ  :Smile:  մտքովս չէր անցել, որ մտածելու համար պիտի փող ստանամ: Ես չգիտեի, որ պավլիկի վկաներից տարբերվող կարծիք ունենալու համար պիտի փող ստանամ: Ես մտածում եմ, որովհետեւ կարողանում եմ մտածել, այլ ոչ թե փողի համար:
Մեկ էլ չհասկացա, թե բլոգնյուսը ինչ կապ ունի: «Լրբուշկա Պուտանյանը կարճ շորիկով ցուցադրել է փարթամ մարմինը» տիպի վերնագրերի համար փող են տալիս՞:
Իսկ քո նման մտածողները ումից են փող ստանում՞: ԱմերիԳայի դեսպանատնից, թե գրանտներից՞:

----------


## Overdose

> Չես հավատում կարող ես հանրաքվե անցկացնես ) Մենակ թե ոչ սերժիկ խեռժիկների սիրած ձևերով 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ես էլ հենց դա եմ ասում, որ գործողությունն ուղղված էր սերժիկ խեռժիկների ու իրանց շների դեմ, ոչ թե պետության ու ժողովրդի ու բխում է հենց ժողովրդի ու պետության շահերից:


Արի իրար հետ անցկացնենք  :Wink:  արդյունքը հաստատ արդար կլինի  :Smile:

----------


## Overdose

> Ենթադրենք դասախոս եմ, պրոֆեսոր, ակադեմիկ .... դրանից իշխանության բոզիտղությունը չի պակասում։ Ըստ էության ասելու բան ունես, թե՞ էլի անիմաստ օրինակներ ես բերելու։


Մդաա...  :Smile:  Էդքան էլ հազիվ էլի  :Smile:  ես ինձ զգացի մեր քուչի բեսեդկում պպզած շեմուշկա չռթելուց :Cool: 
Ոչ, Տրիբուն, անձամբ ձեզ ես ասելու բան չունեմ: Կուզենայի, որ դասախոսները մեր երկրում դասախոս լինեին

----------


## Overdose

> Պրիմիտիվ հոդված, լիքը անտեղի համեմատություններով։ Հազար տարվա քննարկված ու ամեն կողմից ծեծված տրիվիալ մտքերով իրան խելոքի տեղ դրած հեղինակը յանի կարևոր բան ա ասում, բայց իրականում ասում ա բառացիորն ոչ մի բան։ Քննարկելու նյութ էլ չկա գոնե մի տողում, որ մարդ բռնի դրանից ու քննարկի։


Բնականաբար քննարկելու նյութ չկա: Ինչ պիտի քննարկելու, ամեն ինչ պարզից էլ պարզ ա, մարդը հենց տենց պարզ էլ ամեն ինչ գրել ա:




> Շատ ոգևորվեցիր ապեր, աշխարհի կենտրոնը չես, իջի մի հատ երևակայան բարձունքիցդ։ Քո հետ ոչ մեկը չի բանավիճում։ Առանձնապես մի բան չես ասում, որ բանավիճենք։ Բայց որ շատ ես ուզում, ես էլ եմ Հայաստանից, ու մի անգամ էլ կարամ կրկնեմ - բոզի տղեքին սիկտիր անելու ժամանակն ա վաղուց, ու բոլոր մեթոդներն արդարացված են։


Հի հի :LOL:  Դե որ ժամանակն ա, սի**իր արա, բա խի չես անում?  :Jpit:  Թե մտածում ես ֆորումներում քֆուր-քաֆր գրելուց սերժենք թողելու են փախնեն? Դու դասախոս մարդ ես, պիտի որ իմանաս, որ հեղափոխություն անելը ավելի լուրջ գործ ա, քան ինտերնետում քաջ քաջ քրֆելը կամ ֆեյսբուք նեդելը:

----------


## Overdose

> Ինչքան Ճ կլասսի չինովնիկ կա կպած համոզում է, որ մենք իշխանություններին ենք մեղադրում, բայց ինքներս ոչ մի բան չենք անում, ինչ ենք անում մենք մեր երկրի համար: Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ի՞նչ պիտի անենք: Ասենք լուրջ ինչ պիտի անենք, որ սերժը բտ չլինի, երկրում մենաշնորհներ չլինեն, կրթության որակը բարձրանա, աշխատատեղեր ստեղծվեն, նորմալ արտաքին քաղաքականություն ունենանք, դժվար իմ կամ քո շատ կամ բոլորի փողոցում աղբ չթափելը երկիրը սոցիալական ահավորագույն վիճակից դուրս հանի, ու ո՞վ ա ասել, որ իրանք պիտի տեղներում մեր նստած մեր փողերն ուտեն, իսկ ես վիզ դնեմ, որ երկրում սաղ լավ լինի:


Բա հոդվածը հենց դրա մասին էր: Օրինակ ինչ ես կարծում, ինչ կլիներ, եթե, օրինակ, Տրիբունին նշանակեին նախարար: Ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ կունենայինք մի կլասիկ նախարար, ասենք չոռնի գագոյոտ: Մի քիչ էլ շմայսոտ, որովհետեւ քրֆելու հետ սեր ունի: Ասածս ինչ ա՞: Էդ սերժիկենք, որոնցից դուք էդքան դժգոհում եք, լուսնից չեն ընկել: Ժողովուրդն ա ծնել իրանց, ոնց որ ծնել ա ինձ, քեզ ու Տրիբունին: Հոդվածի հեղինակը հենց էդ էր ասում:

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբունը դասախո՞ս ա:
Չէ, լուրջ, դասախո՞ս ա:
Եթե տենց ա, ինչ ափսոս ա, որ ինձ դաս չի տվել  :Jpit: 

Արա, բա որ նախարար լիներ Տրիբունը, ինչ կայֆ կլիներ: Հաստատ լավ նախարար կլիներ: Լիքը բան դրականի կփոխեր: Չէր փոխվի մի բան. քծնողների տեսակ կա, որ ամեն գնով պաշտպանում ա իշխանություններին, նույն գնով Տրիբունին կպաշտպանեին: Բայց դե Տրիբունը դրանց տեղ չէր տա, ու էդ լավ կլիներ: Ու մեկ էլ չէր փոխվի էն, որ էս ակումբից լիքը մարդ կշարունակեր ընդդիմադիր մնալ, չնայած Տրիբունին ընկեր են համարում, բայց չէին փորձի կերակրատաշտին մոտիկանալ ու չէին լռի էդ պատճառով:

----------

Quyr Qery (30.08.2016), Աթեիստ (30.08.2016), Նիկեա (30.08.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասածս ինչ ա՞: Էդ սերժիկենք, որոնցից դուք էդքան դժգոհում եք, լուսնից չեն ընկել: Ժողովուրդն ա ծնել իրանց, ոնց որ ծնել ա ինձ, քեզ ու Տրիբունին: Հոդվածի հեղինակը հենց էդ էր ասում:


Հոդվածագիրը գլուխը պատին ա տալիս, դու էլ հետը, ի միջի այլոց։ Եթե ինքը ուզում ա նույն տեղից ու նույն որակներով ծնված լինել ինչ-որ Սերժիկը կամ Շմայսը, իրա գործն ա, բաց թող ժողովդրին չխառնի։ 

Ու դու շատ խելացի տղա ես երևում, հզոր հոդվածներ ես մեջբերում։ Հիմա հոդվածագրի ու քո ասելով էս անտաղանդ ժողովուրդը կարում ա մենակ Սաշիկ ու Լֆիկ ծնի։ Ի՞նչ անենք, վերացնե՞նք էս ժողովդրին, մեկա անպիտան ժողովուրդ ա։ Թե՞ երևի ավելի լավ կլիներ ժամանակին թուրքերը լրիվ վերացրած լինեն, հիմա էլ սենց դարդի մեջ չէինք լինի։ Թե՞, դե անտաղանդ ժողովուրդ ա, Սերժիկն էլ իրա ծնունդն ա, ուրեմն ոնց ուզի կարա բռնաբարի իրան ծնած անտաղանդ ժողովրդին։

----------

Quyr Qery (30.08.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մդաա...  Էդքան էլ հազիվ էլի  ես ինձ զգացի մեր քուչի բեսեդկում պպզած շեմուշկա չռթելուց
> Ոչ, Տրիբուն, անձամբ ձեզ ես ասելու բան չունեմ: Կուզենայի, որ դասախոսները մեր երկրում դասախոս լինեին


Հերիք ա Տրիբունի ձվերից կախվես։ Հասկացանք, դու շատ մակարդակով ու խելոք մարդ ես, ես էլ բիսետկում պպզած, քֆուրչի տգետ եմ։ Բախտդ բերել ա քո դասախոսը չեմ եղել, թե չէ փչացրած կլիներ ապագադ։

----------

Quyr Qery (30.08.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հմմ  մտքովս չէր անցել, որ մտածելու համար պիտի փող ստանամ:


Չէ հա, մտածելու։ Արի չչափազանցնենք։

----------

Quyr Qery (30.08.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Չէ հա, մտածելու։ Արի չչափազանցնենք։


Ասում ա, արի չչափազանցնենք:  :Lol2: 

Ես ռսի շպիոն եմ, ռուբլի եմ ստանում: 
Հոդվածագիրը ու քո նման մտածողները ընդամենը թաքնվում են ադեկվատ բառի տակ: Տրիբունի ասած, դե եթե ազգի դեմքը դրանք են, իզուր էլ մեր ազգն առհասարակ գոյություն ունի: Ու նման տափակ արդարացում բտ-ությանը, որ իբր մեր ազգից են դուրս եկել, ուրեմն մենք արժանի ենք, լրիվ դուրս է ադեկվատությունից, ի դեպ, ես, դու, մնացածը կարող ենք կատաստրոֆիկ վատը լինել, իշխանության գործը պիտի լինի մեզ օրենքով պատժելը, օրինական երկիր ստեղծելը, անկախ մեր որակներից, էդ իրենք պիտի կրթության ու սոցիալական մակարդակը բարձրացնեն, ոչ թե մենք ընկնենք գլուխ ջարդենք, թե բա մենք ենք վատը, իրենցից ինչ ենք պահանջում: Չոռնի Գագոյին բան չասես, սերս ա: 

Իսկ դու, Տրիբու՜ն, դարձիր իմ ուսուցիչը:  :Blush:   :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.08.2016), Տրիբուն (30.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Հերիք ա Տրիբունի ձվերից կախվես...Հոդվածագիրը գլուխը պատին ա տալիս, դու էլ հետը, ի միջի այլոց...Չէ հա, մտածելու։ Արի չչափազանցնենք


Հի Հի Հի  :Smile:  դզեց  :LOL: 
Այ Չուկ ջան, դու մտածում ես էս մարդը կարա լավ նախարար լինի? :Smile:  Ավելի ճիշտ լավ էլ կարա, մեր սաղ նախարարները հենց էս կարգի մասսա են  :LOL: 




> Բախտդ բերել ա քո դասախոսը չեմ եղել, թե չէ փչացրած կլիներ ապագադ


Դե նայեք ժողովուրդ ինչ ա ստացվում: Բա որ ասում եմ թարգմանածս հոդվածը ճիշտ էր, ասում եք չէ: Նայեք, օրինակի համար պատկերացրեք, որ ձվերի սիրահար մի դասախոս ասում է, որ եթե ինքը լիներ մեկ ուրիշ մարդու դասախոսը, ապա կկործաներ նրա ապագան: Միանգամայն հավանական բան է: Մեր իրականության պայմաններում դասախոսները կարող են իրենց քմահաճույքով խաղալ ուսանողի ապագայի հետ, որովհետեւ ունի էդ լիազորությունները եւ դա չանելու միակ զսպող հանգամանքը այդ դասախոսի բարեխղճությունն է:: Ճիշտ նույն կերպ, գայիշնիկները կարող են հանգիստ խաղալ վարորդի գրպանի պարունակության հետ, ճիշտ նույն կերպ տրանսպորտի նախարարը կարող է խաղալ հյուսիս-հարավ մայրուղու հետ՝ ատկատների տեսքով: Հիմա ասածս ինչ ա, ես ասում եմ, որ եթե էդ նույն դասախոս մարդը լիներ գայիշնիկ, պաշտոնյա, կամ նույնիսկ ինքը՝ սերժը, նույն հանգիստ խղճով կթալաներ, կկողոպտեր ու կգռփեր, ինչ խղճով որ կկործաներ ուսանողի ապագան: Հոդվածում ճիշտ էր գրած՝ նախ փոխենք ինքներս մեզ, հետո հեղափոխություն անենք: Մեր օրինակի ձվասեր դասախոսը իր քմահաճույքով կկործանի ուսանողի ապագան, հետո կգնա հրապարակ ու կգոռա, որ գայիշնիկները փող են պլոկում, ու ինքը արդար երկրում ա ուզում ապրել:

----------


## Overdose

> Ասում ա, արի չչափազանցնենք: 
> 
> Ես ռսի շպիոն եմ, ռուբլի եմ ստանում: 
> Հոդվածագիրը ու քո նման մտածողները ընդամենը թաքնվում են ադեկվատ բառի տակ: Տրիբունի ասած, դե եթե ազգի դեմքը դրանք են, իզուր էլ մեր ազգն առհասարակ գոյություն ունի: Ու նման տափակ արդարացում բտ-ությանը, որ իբր մեր ազգից են դուրս եկել, ուրեմն մենք արժանի ենք, լրիվ դուրս է ադեկվատությունից, ի դեպ, ես, դու, մնացածը կարող ենք կատաստրոֆիկ վատը լինել, իշխանության գործը պիտի լինի մեզ օրենքով պատժելը, օրինական երկիր ստեղծելը, անկախ մեր որակներից, էդ իրենք պիտի կրթության ու սոցիալական մակարդակը բարձրացնեն, ոչ թե մենք ընկնենք գլուխ ջարդենք, թե բա մենք ենք վատը, իրենցից ինչ ենք պահանջում: Չոռնի Գագոյին բան չասես, սերս ա: 
> 
> Իսկ դու, Տրիբու՜ն, դարձիր իմ ուսուցիչը:


Ես հարգում եմ քո կարծիքը: 
Խնդրեմ դու էլ հարգիր իմը:



> Իսկ դու, Տրիբու՜ն, դարձիր իմ ուսուցիչը:


Ապագադ կփչացնի, գործ չունես  :Wink:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ես հարգում եմ քո կարծիքը: 
> Խնդրեմ դու էլ հարգիր իմը:
> 
> 
> Ապագադ կփչացնի, գործ չունես


Որևէ տեղ չեմ վիրավորել մտքերդ, չնայած համաձայն չեմ, ավելին, ինձ համար լուրջ չի նման մտածելակերպը, դա փախուստ է իրականությունից, արդարացում է մեր կառավարության բոլոր քայլերին: Չեմ հասկանում ինչ է նշանակում ինքներս փոխվենքը, ո?նց: Տենց վերցնենք ու փոխվենք, բոլորովս միասին, հետո? Իսկ չես գտնում, որ մեր փոխվելը կախված է սկսած մեր մանկապարտեզի կրթությունից, վերջացրած սոցիալական պայմաններով, ինչպես նաև անարդարության ու հուսալքության վերջին աստիճանից, որն էլ իր հերթին իշխանություններից:
Էսպես ասեմ, երբ որ հենց նույն դասախոսը անարդար է, կաշառակեր է, տգետ է, կարելի է չէ արդարացնել ուսանողին, ով չի հարգում էդ դասախոսին, բացակայում է, չի սովորում: Իհարկե դու նման դեպքում կասեիր, դասախոսն ինչ կապ ունի, չէ որ ինքը ունի գրականություն, թող դնի սովորի, դառնա ավելի լավը, ավելի լավը այդ դասախոսից: Բայց էդ դեպքում հարց, ինչի? բա էլ ում ա պետք էդ դասախոսը, բա ինչի համար ա ինքը, ինչի համար է փող ստանում, էդ ուսանողն ինչի համար ա ընդունվել:

Տրիբունը, ի դեպ, իմ ճանաչած էն քիչ մարդկանցից է, ով ինձ համար իսկապես օրինակելի է:  :Love:

----------


## Overdose

> Որևէ տեղ չեմ վիրավորել մտքերդ, չնայած համաձայն չեմ, ավելին, ինձ համար լուրջ չի նման մտածելակերպը, դա փախուստ է իրականությունից, արդարացում է մեր կառավարության բոլոր քայլերին: Չեմ հասկանում ինչ է նշանակում ինքներս փոխվենքը, ո?նց: Տենց վերցնենք ու փոխվենք, բոլորովս միասին, հետո? Իսկ չես գտնում, որ մեր փոխվելը կախված է սկսած մեր մանկապարտեզի կրթությունից, վերջացրած սոցիալական պայմաններով, ինչպես նաև անարդարության ու հուսալքության վերջին աստիճանից, որն էլ իր հերթին իշխանություններից:
> Էսպես ասեմ, երբ որ հենց նույն դասախոսը անարդար է, կաշառակեր է, տգետ է, կարելի է չէ արդարացնել ուսանողին, ով չի հարգում էդ դասախոսին, բացակայում է, չի սովորում: Իհարկե դու նման դեպքում կասեիր, դասախոսն ինչ կապ ունի, չէ որ ինքը ունի գրականություն, թող դնի սովորի, դառնա ավելի լավը, ավելի լավը այդ դասախոսից: Բայց էդ դեպքում հարց, ինչի? բա էլ ում ա պետք էդ դասախոսը, բա ինչի համար ա ինքը, ինչի համար է փող ստանում, էդ ուսանողն ինչի համար ա ընդունվել:


Հետաքրքիր էր: Դա էլ է տեսակետ, չեմ կարող չհամաձայնել:
Բայց եթե դասախոսը վատն է, ուսանողը որպես բողոքի նշան բու՞թ պիտի մնա: Էդ նույն ուսանողը եթե ամեն գնով կրթություն ստանա, վաղը կդառնա նորմալ արժեհամակարգով դասախոս, մասնագետ, ՀՆԱ ստեղծող: Այ էդ ժամանակ տեղի կունենա իսկական հեղափոխությունը: Իսկ հիմա էդ կաշառակեր ու տգետ դասախոսին եթե նույնիսկ ձվերից կախես (ինչպես կասեր դասականներից մեկը) մեկա չի փոխվի, ոնց տգետ,քֆուրչի ու հիստերիկ կար, տենց էլ կմնա: Իսկ եթե ուսանողը բացակայի ու չսովորի, վաղը ինքն էլ կդառնա ֆորումներում քֆուր քաֆր ցփնող դասախոս:



> Տրիբունը, ի դեպ, իմ ճանաչած էն քիչ մարդկանցից է, ով ինձ համար իսկապես օրինակելի է:


Իսկապե՞ս: Եթե գաղտնիք չէ, կասեք թե ինչու? Հայհոյախոսությունը ձեզ չի վանում?

----------


## Chuk

> Հի Հի Հի  դզեց 
> Այ Չուկ ջան, դու մտածում ես էս մարդը կարա լավ նախարար լինի? Ավելի ճիշտ լավ էլ կարա, մեր սաղ նախարարները հենց էս կարգի մասսա են


Հա, անշուշտ: Արի լրջացնեմ, որ քո ավելորդ ռեպլիկները չթվա, թե ճշմարտանման էին:

Նախարար լինելու համար անհրաժեշտ են մասնագիտական ունակություններ, գործին նվիրվածություն, ազնվություն, աշխատելու որակ և այլն: Էս ամեն ինչը Տրիբունն առավել քան ունի: Եթե քեզ թվում է, թե նախարարը պետք է հրեշտակ լինի, ու առօրյա զրույցի ժամանակ զրուցի անպայման է-երով ու բառարանային բառերով, ուրեմն դու ուղղակի չես պատկերացնում, թե ինչի մասին են խոսում: Տրիբունի խոսքը, օգտագործած տերմիններն ու արտահայտությունները իր մասնագիտական որակների հետ կապել կարելի է միայն էն ժամանակ, երբ դրանք առնչվում են իր մասնագիտական գործունեությանը, իսկ ոչ ֆորմալ զրույցներում, ֆորումների քննարկումներում ինքն ազատ է ընտրել իր ոճը, առավել ևս եթե հայտ չի ներկայացրել նախարար կամ ընդհանրապես քաղաքական գործիչ դառնալուն: Ճիշտ նույն կերպ, հիմա դու ինչքան էլ փորձես առավել քաղաքավարի խոսել, փորձել ձևացնել հարգալից վարք (տողատակերում ճիշտ հակառակն անելով), քեզ դա նախարարի կամ քաղաքական գործչի լավ թեկնածու չի դարձնի: Տրիբունի մասին նման կարծիք ասեցի ոչ թե քննելով իր ֆորումի գրառումները, այլ ճանաչելով իրեն, իմանալով իրա մասնագիտական բարձր ունակությունները:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.08.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Հեսա Overdose-ի ինադ Տրիբունին նախագահ ենք ընտրելու  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.08.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, անշուշտ: Արի լրջացնեմ, որ քո ավելորդ ռեպլիկները չթվա, թե ճշմարտանման էին:
> 
> Նախարար լինելու համար անհրաժեշտ են մասնագիտական ունակություններ, գործին նվիրվածություն, ազնվություն, աշխատելու որակ և այլն: Էս ամեն ինչը Տրիբունն առավել քան ունի: Եթե քեզ թվում է, թե նախարարը պետք է հրեշտակ լինի, ու առօրյա զրույցի ժամանակ զրուցի անպայման է-երով ու բառարանային բառերով, ուրեմն դու ուղղակի չես պատկերացնում, թե ինչի մասին են խոսում: Տրիբունի խոսքը, օգտագործած տերմիններն ու արտահայտությունները իր մասնագիտական որակների հետ կապել կարելի է միայն էն ժամանակ, երբ դրանք առնչվում են իր մասնագիտական գործունեությանը, իսկ ոչ ֆորմալ զրույցներում, ֆորումների քննարկումներում ինքն ազատ է ընտրել իր ոճը, առավել ևս եթե հայտ չի ներկայացրել նախարար կամ ընդհանրապես քաղաքական գործիչ դառնալուն: Ճիշտ նույն կերպ, հիմա դու ինչքան էլ փորձես առավել քաղաքավարի խոսել, փորձել ձևացնել հարգալից վարք (տողատակերում ճիշտ հակառակն անելով), քեզ դա նախարարի կամ քաղաքական գործչի լավ թեկնածու չի դարձնի: Տրիբունի մասին նման կարծիք ասեցի ոչ թե քննելով իր ֆորումի գրառումները, այլ ճանաչելով իրեն, իմանալով իրա մասնագիտական բարձր ունակությունները:


Չուկ, քոռաման ես ․․․․  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, քոռաման ես ․․․․


Մի քոռացի, պարոն Նախարար  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հի Հի Հի  դզեց 
> Այ Չուկ ջան, դու մտածում ես էս մարդը կարա լավ նախարար լինի? Ավելի ճիշտ լավ էլ կարա, մեր սաղ նախարարները հենց էս կարգի մասսա են 
> 
> 
> 
> Դե նայեք ժողովուրդ ինչ ա ստացվում: Բա որ ասում եմ թարգմանածս հոդվածը ճիշտ էր, ասում եք չէ: Նայեք, օրինակի համար պատկերացրեք, որ ձվերի սիրահար մի դասախոս ասում է, որ եթե ինքը լիներ մեկ ուրիշ մարդու դասախոսը, ապա կկործաներ նրա ապագան: Միանգամայն հավանական բան է: Մեր իրականության պայմաններում դասախոսները կարող են իրենց քմահաճույքով խաղալ ուսանողի ապագայի հետ, որովհետեւ ունի էդ լիազորությունները եւ դա չանելու միակ զսպող հանգամանքը այդ դասախոսի բարեխղճությունն է:: Ճիշտ նույն կերպ, գայիշնիկները կարող են հանգիստ խաղալ վարորդի գրպանի պարունակության հետ, ճիշտ նույն կերպ տրանսպորտի նախարարը կարող է խաղալ հյուսիս-հարավ մայրուղու հետ՝ ատկատների տեսքով: Հիմա ասածս ինչ ա, ես ասում եմ, որ եթե էդ նույն դասախոս մարդը լիներ գայիշնիկ, պաշտոնյա, կամ նույնիսկ ինքը՝ սերժը, նույն հանգիստ խղճով կթալաներ, կկողոպտեր ու կգռփեր, ինչ խղճով որ կկործաներ ուսանողի ապագան: Հոդվածում ճիշտ էր գրած՝ նախ փոխենք ինքներս մեզ, հետո հեղափոխություն անենք: Մեր օրինակի ձվասեր դասախոսը իր քմահաճույքով կկործանի ուսանողի ապագան, հետո կգնա հրապարակ ու կգոռա, որ գայիշնիկները փող են պլոկում, ու ինքը արդար երկրում ա ուզում ապրել:


Նախ, ինչպես Սերժի տատի հին ու բարի խոսքն ա ասում, ամեն չաթլախի հետ, իմա նախարարներ, խնդրում եմ ինձ չհամեմատել։ Էտ նախարար լինելը, կամ նույնսիկ դասախոս, կարող ա քո ու քո նմանների համար ա էտալոն։ Իմ համար, ավելի լավ ա մարդը պահակ, հացթուխ, վարսավիր կամ նույնիսկ ատամնատեխնիկ լինի, բայց մարդ լինի, իրա երկիրը սիրի, միտք ու տրամաբանություն ունենա, լավ ընկեր լինի, մարդկությանն ու բնությանը օգտակար լինի, քան իրա իբր գրագետ, բայց տափակության հետ սահմանակցող մտքերով փորձի խելոքի տպավորություն թողնել։ 

Երկրորդ, արդեն փիս զահլա ես տանում, հարգելի գրագետ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ դու, Տրիբու՜ն, դարձիր իմ ուսուցիչը:


Էս Overdos-ը չլիներ մեր սերը սենց գաղտնի՞ էր մնալու ․․․․  :Kiss:

----------

Quyr Qery (30.08.2016), Աթեիստ (30.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Հա, անշուշտ: Արի լրջացնեմ, որ քո ավելորդ ռեպլիկները չթվա, թե ճշմարտանման էին:
> 
> Նախարար լինելու համար անհրաժեշտ են մասնագիտական ունակություններ, գործին նվիրվածություն, ազնվություն, աշխատելու որակ և այլն: Էս ամեն ինչը Տրիբունն առավել քան ունի: Եթե քեզ թվում է, թե նախարարը պետք է հրեշտակ լինի, ու առօրյա զրույցի ժամանակ զրուցի անպայման է-երով ու բառարանային բառերով, ուրեմն դու ուղղակի չես պատկերացնում, թե ինչի մասին են խոսում: Տրիբունի խոսքը, օգտագործած տերմիններն ու արտահայտությունները իր մասնագիտական որակների հետ կապել կարելի է միայն էն ժամանակ, երբ դրանք առնչվում են իր մասնագիտական գործունեությանը, իսկ ոչ ֆորմալ զրույցներում, ֆորումների քննարկումներում ինքն ազատ է ընտրել իր ոճը, առավել ևս եթե հայտ չի ներկայացրել նախարար կամ ընդհանրապես քաղաքական գործիչ դառնալուն: Ճիշտ նույն կերպ, հիմա դու ինչքան էլ փորձես առավել քաղաքավարի խոսել, փորձել ձևացնել հարգալից վարք (տողատակերում ճիշտ հակառակն անելով), քեզ դա նախարարի կամ քաղաքական գործչի լավ թեկնածու չի դարձնի: Տրիբունի մասին նման կարծիք ասեցի ոչ թե քննելով իր ֆորումի գրառումները, այլ ճանաչելով իրեն, իմանալով իրա մասնագիտական բարձր ունակությունները:


Օքեյ, լրջանանք  :Smile:  իրականում ես որեւէ մեկի անձի դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, եւ էս ֆորումային քննարկումը ինձ համար ոչ ավելին է, քան զվարճանք: Բայց նույնիսկ էս ֆորմատում տհաճ է, երբ որեւէ մեկը միջանձնային տարածությունը անցնում է այնպիսի լայն ցատկերով, ինչպես դա անում էր Տրիբունը: Կոպտությունը ծնում է ավելի մեծ կոպտություն: 




> Հեսա Overdose-ի ինադ Տրիբունին նախագահ ենք ընտրելու


Կբռնեմ ՊՊԾ գունդը կգրավեմ, Չուկ  :LOL:

----------


## Overdose

> Նախ, ինչպես Սերժի տատի հին ու բարի խոսքն ա ասում, ամեն չաթլախի հետ, իմա նախարարներ, խնդրում եմ ինձ չհամեմատել։ Էտ նախարար լինելը, կամ նույնսիկ դասախոս, կարող ա քո ու քո նմանների համար ա էտալոն։ Իմ համար, ավելի լավ ա մարդը պահակ, հացթուխ, վարսավիր կամ նույնիսկ ատամնատեխնիկ լինի, բայց մարդ լինի, իրա երկիրը սիրի, միտք ու տրամաբանություն ունենա, լավ ընկեր լինի, մարդկությանն ու բնությանը օգտակար լինի, քան իրա իբր գրագետ, բայց տափակության հետ սահմանակցող մտքերով փորձի խելոքի տպավորություն թողնել։


Ուուուխ, ինչ սիրուն ասիր :Hands Up: 




> Երկրորդ, արդեն փիս զահլա ես տանում, հարգելի գրագետ։


Մեր սերը փոխադարձ ա: Անկեղծ ասած, դու էլ մանրից սկսում ես դավադիտ անել: Առաջարկում եմ յան տալ իրարից ու փորձել երջանիկ լինել առանձին: Այսինքն, ուղղակի իրար գրածների կողքով անցնել, ռազ որ իրար ներվերի վրա ենք ազդում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օքեյ, լրջանանք  իրականում ես որեւէ մեկի անձի դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, եւ էս ֆորումային քննարկումը ինձ համար ոչ ավելին է, քան զվարճանք: Բայց նույնիսկ էս ֆորմատում տհաճ է, երբ որեւէ մեկը միջանձնային տարածությունը անցնում է այնպիսի լայն ցատկերով, ինչպես դա անում էր Տրիբունը: Կոպտությունը ծնում է ավելի մեծ կոպտություն:


Ստեղ Սուլեյմանն ա գալիս ու յաթաղանով, խռա՛պ ․․․․ Տրիբունը քո հետ միջանձնյա տարածություն չի էլ ունեցել, ու մի հատ էլ անցնի, էն էլ մեծ քայլերով։ Էն պարզ պատճառով, որ քա անձը Տրիբունին հետաքրքիր չի։ 

Տրիբունը փիս-փիս բառեր ա ասել իշխանությունների հասցեին, քո օրինակած լոդկի մեջ, որից դու խիստ վիարավորված հարձակվել ես Տրիբունի վրա։ Բայց, ինչպես արդեն իմ տատն էր ասում, քո հարձակումը Տրիբունի խեռին չի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեր սերը փոխադարձ ա: Անկեղծ ասած, դու էլ մանրից սկսում ես դավադիտ անել: Առաջարկում եմ յան տալ իրարից ու փորձել երջանիկ լինել առանձին: Այսինքն, ուղղակի իրար գրածների կողքով անցնել, ռազ որ իրար ներվերի վրա ենք ազդում:


Առաջարկությունդ չի ընդունվում։ Ակումբը էն տեղը չի, որտեղ Շարմազանովները կարան ելույթ ունենան ու անպատասխան մնան։ Փառք Աստծո, մի երկու բան ա մաքուր մանցել, աչքի լույսի պես պահում ենք, չենք թողում միշիկը մխտռի։

----------

Quyr Qery (30.08.2016), Աթեիստ (30.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Ստեղ Սուլեյմանն ա գալիս ու յաթաղանով, խռա՛պ ․․․․ Տրիբունը քո հետ միջանձնյա տարածություն չի էլ ունեցել, ու մի հատ էլ անցնի, էն էլ մեծ քայլերով։ Էն պարզ պատճառով, որ քա անձը Տրիբունին հետաքրքիր չի։ 
> 
> Տրիբունը փիս-փիս բառեր ա ասել իշխանությունների հասցեին, քո օրինակած լոդկի մեջ, որից դու խիստ վիարավորված հարձակվել ես Տրիբունի վրա։ Բայց, ինչպես արդեն իմ տատն էր ասում, քո հարձակումը Տրիբունի խեռին չի։


Յախք արա......
էսքան քֆուր մեկ էլ հարեւանիս անչափահաս երեխեն ա տալիս, որ իրան չափահաս զգա:



> Առաջարկությունդ չի ընդունվում։ Ակումբը էն տեղը չի, որտեղ Շարմազանովները կարան ելույթ ունենան ու անպատասխան մնան։ Փառք Աստծո, մի երկու բան ա մաքուր մանցել, աչքի լույսի պես պահում ենք, չենք թողում միշիկը մխտռի։


Հի հի :LOL:  նեռվերդ չեն դիմանում :LOL: 
ակումբը պապիցդ ես ժառանգություն ստացել? միշիկ, շարմազանով... մառազմ   :LOL:  ինքն իրա ստեղծած աշխարհում կռիվ ա տալիս, հաղթում ա, երջանիկ ա...

Ապեր, դու քո կարծիքն ունեցի, ես էլ իմը կունենամ: Ուղղակի հեռու խաղա: Բեսամթ տհաճ դառնում արդեն: Սենց որ գնա սկսելու ենք ավելի ու ավելի կծող բաներ գրել իրար հասցեի, ինչը անձամբ իմ համար նախընտրելի չի

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Հետաքրքիր էր: Դա էլ է տեսակետ, չեմ կարող չհամաձայնել:
> Բայց եթե դասախոսը վատն է, ուսանողը որպես բողոքի նշան բու՞թ պիտի մնա: Էդ նույն ուսանողը եթե ամեն գնով կրթություն ստանա, վաղը կդառնա նորմալ արժեհամակարգով դասախոս, մասնագետ, ՀՆԱ ստեղծող: Այ էդ ժամանակ տեղի կունենա իսկական հեղափոխությունը: Իսկ հիմա էդ կաշառակեր ու տգետ դասախոսին եթե նույնիսկ ձվերից կախես (ինչպես կասեր դասականներից մեկը) մեկա չի փոխվի, ոնց տգետ,քֆուրչի ու հիստերիկ կար, տենց էլ կմնա: Իսկ եթե ուսանողը բացակայի ու չսովորի, վաղը ինքն էլ կդառնա ֆորումներում քֆուր քաֆր ցփնող դասախոս:
> 
> Իսկապե՞ս: Եթե գաղտնիք չէ, կասեք թե ինչու? Հայհոյախոսությունը ձեզ չի վանում?


Բա էլ դասախոսն ում համար ա, կրթական համակարգը ում համար ա, ինչի ենք վճարում, որ սաղ մենք պիտի անենք:
Մի խոսքով, հասարակությունը մեղավոր է էնքանով, որ էսքան ժամանակ գլուխը կախ ապրում է: Իսկ սկսենք մեզանից, փոխենք մեզ, դառնանաք ավելի լավը, բլա՜, բլա՜ բլա՜: Քանի մենք չունենք երկրի մասին մտածող իշխանություն, կփոխվի, բա չի փոխվի ինչ-որ մի բան:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Յախք արա......
> էսքան քֆուր մեկ էլ հարեւանիս անչափահաս երեխեն ա տալիս, որ իրան չափահաս զգա:


Որտե՞ղ քֆուր տեսար, այ Overdose։ Քո նիկը ավելի շատ քֆուր ա իրա մեջ պարունակում, քան իմ կողմից հախուռն կիրառվող ֆոլկը։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Արա դեեե՜... Օվերդոզից ի՞նչ եք ուզում... անունը վրեն ա, պռի տոմ չեն կպցրել էդ անունը, ինքն ա ընտրել, ինքն իրան տենց ա տենում...

----------

Աթեիստ (30.08.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Որտե՞ղ քֆուր տեսար, այ Overdose։ Քո նիկը ավելի շատ քֆուր ա իրա մեջ պարունակում, քան իմ կողմից հախուռն կիրառվող ֆոլկը։


Եսիմ? Ես գառլախբերան դասախոս չեմ, ոչ էլ ավատարիս առնանդամ բռնած ձեռքի նկար եմ դրել, բայց ինչքան գիտեմ «խույ», «խեռ»,«չաթլախ» բառերը քֆուրներ են: Չնայաց «խեռ» բառի մոմենտով բան չեմ կարա ասեմ, տատին ա ասել, կարող ա տարիների խորքից եկող ավանդույթ ա, բայց մնացածը իմ իմանալով քֆուրներ են:

Իսկ հետաքրքիր ա, քո կողմից հախուռն կիրառվող ֆոլկը ամեն տեղ ու միշտ ես կիրառում, թե ասենք առօրյա կյանքում պուպսիկ ռեժիմն ա միացրած, ու մենակ ակումբում ա, որ քաջաբար քֆուրներ ես շաղ տալիս դեռահասի նման

----------


## Overdose

> Արա դեեե՜... Օվերդոզից ի՞նչ եք ուզում... անունը վրեն ա, պռի տոմ չեն կպցրել էդ անունը, ինքն ա ընտրել, ինքն իրան տենց ա տենում...


Այսինքն? Չհասկացա գրածդ: Իմ ընտրած նիքը քո հետ ինչ կապ ուներ

----------


## Chuk

> ոչ էլ ավատարիս առնանդամ բռնած ձեռքի նկար եմ դրել


Մեռա ես  :LOL: 
Համա թե ֆանտազիա ունես: Իմ էս երկու օրվա ուրախությունն ես  :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բայց եթե դասախոսը վատն է, ուսանողը որպես բողոքի նշան բու՞թ պիտի մնա: Էդ նույն ուսանողը եթե ամեն գնով կրթություն ստանա, վաղը կդառնա նորմալ արժեհամակարգով դասախոս, մասնագետ, ՀՆԱ ստեղծող: Այ էդ ժամանակ տեղի կունենա իսկական հեղափոխությունը: Իսկ հիմա էդ կաշառակեր ու տգետ դասախոսին եթե նույնիսկ ձվերից կախես (ինչպես կասեր դասականներից մեկը) մեկա չի փոխվի, ոնց տգետ,քֆուրչի ու հիստերիկ կար, տենց էլ կմնա: Իսկ եթե ուսանողը բացակայի ու չսովորի, վաղը ինքն էլ կդառնա ֆորումներում քֆուր քաֆր ցփնող դասախոս:


անշուշտ համաձայն եմ.
եթե ժողովուրդը, կամ գոնե դրա մեծ մասը, փոխելով իր արժեհամակարգը` ավելի քաղաքակիրթ, գրագետ ու պետականամետ (անպայման չի իշխանամետ) դառնա, շատ բան Հայաստանում ինքնիրեն իր տեղը կընկնի..

բայց, ինչպես ասեց Quyr Qery-ն, դրանով զբաղվող է պետք, ու զբաղվել դրանով պետք է սկսել հենց մանկապարտեզից..

անհույս ռոմանտիզմ է հույսով ապրելը, թե հասարակությունն ինքն իրեն կփոխի տասնամյակների (կոռուպցիա, ծանոթ-բարեկամական կապերով աշխատանքի տեղավորվել) ու հարյուրամյակների (արևելյան մեծամտություն, հաստ քսակին տուրքի մատուցում, վերջինի տիրոջ հանդեպ քծնանք) ընթացքում ձևավորված ու ամրապնդված բարքերը ու էրգիրը էրգիր կդառնա..


վերադառնալով ուսանողների օրինակին.
կարծում եմ բոլորիս քաջ հայտնի է Հայաստանյան ԲՈՒՀ-երի կրթական մակարդակը ու դրանց շրջանավարտների ճնշող մեծամասնության որակավորման աստիճանը..

լիրիկական շեղում.
անգամ մեր կողմից էդքան չսիրված թուրքիան, պետական մակարդակով, տարեկան ֆինանսավորում է որոշակի թվով պոտենցիալ ունեցող ուսանողների ուսումը աշխարհի լավագույն ԲՈՒՀ-երում, որոնք, ուսումն ավարտելուն պես, վերադառնում են հայրենիք ու ստանձնում արդեն նախօրոք պատրաստված իրենց դերը պետականակայացման ու զարգացման գործում..

իսկ ինչ պատկեր է իրեն աշխարհի ամենախելացի ազգ հռչակած ժողովրդի հայրենիքում..
ՀՀ քաղաքացին իր ուժերով ընդունվում է օտարերկրյա ԲՈՒՀ: չունենալով վարձավճարի սեփական միջոցներ ու բացարձակ հույս չունենալով պետական օժանդակության վրա` դարձյալ սեփական ուժերով գտնում է տարատեսակ ֆինանսավորումներ (այդ թվում նաև` հատուկ հայազգիների համար նախատեսված սփյուռքահայ ֆոնդերից): իսկ ինչն էլ չի հերիքում` կամ այստեղից այնտեղից պարտք է անում, կամ էլ հուսով է, որ ուսումնական որոշ դասաժամերի հաշվին մի սև գործ կգտնի, մի բան կանի, յոլա կգնա..

էս ամենն էսենցա` ճիշտա, հա բայց ինչում մեղադրես ՀՀ-ի կառավարությանը..
աղքատ երկիրա, որը իսկի իր թոշակառուներին ու հաշմանդամներին չի կարող նորմալ պահել, ուր մնաց թե դրսերում բարձր որակավորում ունեցող մասնագետներ աճեցնի..
իսկ ՀՀ-ին պետք է մեղադրել ոչ թե նրանում, որ հնարավորություն չունի օգնելու, այլ նրանում, որ լրացուցիչ խնդիրներ է ստեղծում այդքան տիտանական ջանքեր թափած ու համարյա անհնարինին հասած երիտասարդի ճանապարհին..
մասնավորապես` արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչներից պահանջվում էր գրություն պարտադիր վերադարձի մասին (ինչն, ինչ-որ տեղ, կարելի է կապել պատերազմական վիճակի հետ.. բայց, մյուս կողմից, եթե փողը նաղդ չես տվել, ասել է թե` իր ուսման վճարի հարցում չես օգնել, ինչ բարոյական իրավունք ունես ինչ-որ բան պահանջել, եթե մարդը գործել է օրենքների շրջանակում ու իրեն բրոնյա ապահովել) ու մի հսկայական գումար վճարել որպես գրավ, որը հետ վերադարձողներն էլ չէին կարողանում հեշտ ու հանգիստ ետ ստանալ..





> Էդ նույն ուսանողը եթե ամեն գնով կրթություն ստանա, վաղը կդառնա նորմալ արժեհամակարգով դասախոս, մասնագետ, ՀՆԱ ստեղծող:


իհարկե կդառնա..
բայց էլ երբեք չի վերադառնա Հայրենիք )))

----------

Overdose (01.09.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եսիմ? Ես գառլախբերան դասախոս չեմ, ոչ էլ ավատարիս առնանդամ բռնած ձեռքի նկար եմ դրել, բայց ինչքան գիտեմ «խույ», «խեռ»,«չաթլախ» բառերը քֆուրներ են:


Ապեր, ես էլ դասախոս չեմ։ Ինձ տաս տարի առաջ համալսարանից հեռացրել են մի անտաղանդ ուսանողի քֆուր տալու ու ձեռիս առնանդամով տփելու համար։ Դրանից հետո կրթական համակարգը Հայաստանում սկսել ա ծաղկել։

----------

Mr. Annoying (31.08.2016), Quyr Qery (31.08.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.08.2016), Վիշապ (03.09.2016)

----------


## Lord

Մարդիկ էս ինչի տակ էք մնացել ? թեմայի անունը ոնցոր փոխելա պետք, մեկի ձեռին են առնանդամով խփել, մեկը ձեռնա բռնել ու ասումա, որ հասրակություննա պետքա պետականամետ դառնա, ոնցոր միքիչ էլ անցնի կարողա ասեք սեռժիկը ազգային հերոսա ու սուրբա

----------


## S.L.V.

> Արի իրար հետ անցկացնենք  արդյունքը հաստատ արդար կլինի


Ես դրա կարիքը չունեմ, ես գիտեմ ինչ արդյունքա ստացվելու: Ինքնուրույն արա էքսպերիմենտներդ:

----------


## Overdose

> անշուշտ համաձայն եմ.
> եթե ժողովուրդը, կամ գոնե դրա մեծ մասը, փոխելով իր արժեհամակարգը` ավելի քաղաքակիրթ, գրագետ ու պետականամետ (անպայման չի իշխանամետ) դառնա, շատ բան Հայաստանում ինքնիրեն իր տեղը կընկնի..
> 
> բայց, ինչպես ասեց Quyr Qery-ն, դրանով զբաղվող է պետք, ու զբաղվել դրանով պետք է սկսել հենց մանկապարտեզից..
> 
> անհույս ռոմանտիզմ է հույսով ապրելը, թե հասարակությունն ինքն իրեն կփոխի տասնամյակների (կոռուպցիա, ծանոթ-բարեկամական կապերով աշխատանքի տեղավորվել) ու հարյուրամյակների (արևելյան մեծամտություն, հաստ քսակին տուրքի մատուցում, վերջինի տիրոջ հանդեպ քծնանք) ընթացքում ձևավորված ու ամրապնդված բարքերը ու էրգիրը էրգիր կդառնա..
> 
> 
> վերադառնալով ուսանողների օրինակին.
> ...


Ես քո շատ ու շատ կետերի հետ համաձայն եմ: Իսկապես ամեն ինչ ավելի վատ ա, քան կարող էր եւ պիտի լիներ: Վերջերս Ծովագյուղ-Շորժա ճանապարհով էի գնում: Ճանապարհը էնքան վատն էր, որ էդ 40 կիլոմետրը անցել եմ երեւի 2 ժամում: Ինչի պիտի էդպես լինի? որովհետեւ մեր պետության որակը վատն ա, ու ինչը որ ավելի ցավալի ա, ավելի վատն ա քան նույն Թուրքիայի պետության որակը: Ակումբի անդամների մեծամասնությունը իմ ասածները սխալմամբ մեկնաբանում են, որ ես կողմնակից եմ սերժին, ու գլուխները պատով են տվել նրանք, ովքեր պայքարում են սերժի դեմ: Ոչ, ես էդ չեմ ասում: Ես էլ եմ ուզում լավ երկիր ունենալ: Ուղղակի ոչ ահաբեկչությամբ, սպանություններով ու պատանդներով: 

Իմ համար մեկ ա սերժը կլինի էդ աթոռին, թե մեկ ուրիշը, միայն թե լավ որակի ղեկավար լինի: Ուղղակի ես հավատացած եմ, որ էս պահին մեր ժողովուրդը ունակ ա ծնելու նույն սերժերի՝ պլյուս-մինուս մի 20%: Քո կարծիքով ինչ կլիներ, եթե սասնա ծռերը հաղթեին, կամ էլ չգիտեմ մի այլ որակի հեղափոխություն լիներ: Ինչն էր փոխվելու՞: Սերժին կփոխարիներ Վալոդը կամ Պողոսը՝ նույն որակներով, նույն մտածելակերպով: Հենց էս պահին դու կարո՞ղ ես թվարկել էն մարդկանց անունները, որ կարող են մեզ ավելի լավ երկիր տալ: Ասա մեր ապագա նախագահի, վարչապետի ու մի երկու նախարարի անուններ, որոնք իսկապես արժանի են իշխանության ղեկը ստանձնելու: Կա՞ն էդպիսի մարդիկ: Իմ կարծիքով գոնե էս պահին չկան: Ես անկեղծ ուրախացա, որ պավլիկենց ավանտյուրան չհաջողվեց, որովհետեւ իմ համոզմամբ հայտնի վատին պիտի փոխարիներ քաոսը, իշխանության նոր բաժանումը, ներքին գզվռտոցները ու վերջում մենք կունենայինք որակական առումով մոտավորապես նույն տիպի իշխանություն ու պետություն, ինչ որ ունենք էս պահին:

Իմ կարծիքով երբ հասարակությունը կհասունանա էնքան, որ կունենա էդպիսի  կադրեր, ապա էդ ժամանակ կլինի իսկական հեղափոխությունը, միայն էդպես մենք կունենանք ավելի լավ որակի պետություն: Իսկ սենց կրակոցով, հարայ-հրոցով գունդ գրավելով... դրանք հավայի բաներ են, ու սովորական քաղաքացին ոչ մի հիմք չունի մտածելու, որ պավլիկենց առաջարկած նոր պետությունը ավելի լավն ա լինելու,քան եղածը: Ո՞վ ասեց, որ պավլիկը լավ ու ազնիվ մարդ ա: Ով ասեց, որ վարուժան Ավետիսյանը արժանի ա ասենք վարչապետ կամ նախագահ լինելու: Ինչու ես պիտի հավատամ էդ մարդկանց:

Ի դեպ, ավելի լավ որակի հասարակություն ասածը վերացական բան չի: Նայի հենց ակումբին: Տես թե ինչքան անհանդուրժողականություն կա այլակարծության նկատմամբ: Եթե դու չես պաշտպանում պավլիկենց, ուրեմն դու միշիկից փող ես ստանում ու սեռժական ես: Մասնակիցներից ոմանք անգամ չեն խորշում քննարկումը տեղափոխել անձնականի դաշտ, ու դու էլ ստիպված իջնելով նույն մակարդակի, պիտի համարժեք էժանագին ռեպլիկներով պատասխանես՝ քաղաքականության վերաբերյալ քննարկումը վերածելով հայհոյանքներով փոխանակման: Լավ որակի հասարակությունը սկսվում է հենց էստեղից: Եթե դու ընդունես, որ քո կողքին կարող է լինել մեկը, ով չի կիսում քո կարծիքները, այ էդ պահից էլ դու կկարողանաս մտածել ավելի լավ պետության մասին: Կարդա նախորդ գրառումները: Տես, թե ինչ ատելությամբ են լցված հեղափոխության կոմնակիցները այլ կարծիք ունեցողների նկատմամբ: Տես, թե ինչ ագրեսիվությամբ են արձագանքով նրանց կարծիքներին: Ինչ ես կարծում, հենց էդ անհանդուրժող մարդիկ եթե լինեին իշխանության, քանի րոպեում հաշվեհարդար կտեսնեին այլակարծների նկատմամբ: 

Հ.Գ. Կրկին անգամ շնորհակալ եմ գրագետ կարծիքի, շարադրանքի ու ոճի համար: Ձեզ հետ իսկապես հաճելի է կարծիքների փոխանակությունը:

----------

Գաղթական (02.09.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Ես դրա կարիքը չունեմ, ես գիտեմ ինչ արդյունքա ստացվելու: Ինքնուրույն արա էքսպերիմենտներդ:


Դու իրո՞ք մտածում էիր, որ առաջարկում էի միասին փողոց դուրս գալ ու հարցում անցկացնել? 
Դա ընդամենը հումորային առաջարկ էր:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Դու իրո՞ք մտածում էիր, որ առաջարկում էի միասին փողոց դուրս գալ ու հարցում անցկացնել? 
> Դա ընդամենը հումորային առաջարկ էր:


Քո ասածների շուրջ ես ընդհանրապես չեմ մտածում ) Անշնորհակալ գործա  :Wink:

----------


## Overdose

> Ես դրա կարիքը չունեմ, ես գիտեմ ինչ արդյունքա ստացվելու: Ինքնուրույն արա էքսպերիմենտներդ:





> Քո ասածների շուրջ ես ընդհանրապես չեմ մտածում


Առաջին գրառումդ առանց մտածելու էիր գրել?  :Wink:

----------


## keyboard

Էս թեման մտնում եմ, առանց քաշել բացում ա։

----------

Chilly (02.09.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իմ համար մեկ ա սերժը կլինի էդ աթոռին, թե մեկ ուրիշը, միայն թե լավ որակի ղեկավար լինի: Ուղղակի ես հավատացած եմ, որ էս պահին մեր ժողովուրդը ունակ ա ծնելու նույն սերժերի՝ պլյուս-մինուս մի 20%: Քո կարծիքով ինչ կլիներ, եթե սասնա ծռերը հաղթեին, կամ էլ չգիտեմ մի այլ որակի հեղափոխություն լիներ: Ինչն էր փոխվելու՞: Սերժին կփոխարիներ Վալոդը կամ Պողոսը՝ նույն որակներով, նույն մտածելակերպով: Հենց էս պահին դու կարո՞ղ ես թվարկել էն մարդկանց անունները, որ կարող են մեզ ավելի լավ երկիր տալ: Ասա մեր ապագա նախագահի, վարչապետի ու մի երկու նախարարի անուններ, որոնք իսկապես արժանի են իշխանության ղեկը ստանձնելու: Կա՞ն էդպիսի մարդիկ: Իմ կարծիքով գոնե էս պահին չկան: Ես անկեղծ ուրախացա, որ պավլիկենց ավանտյուրան չհաջողվեց, որովհետեւ իմ համոզմամբ հայտնի վատին պիտի փոխարիներ քաոսը, իշխանության նոր բաժանումը, ներքին գզվռտոցները ու վերջում մենք կունենայինք որակական առումով մոտավորապես նույն տիպի իշխանություն ու պետություն, ինչ որ ունենք էս պահին:


Որքան որ ես եմ լսել, Պավլիկենք պնդում էին, թե իրենք իշխանության չեն ուզում գալ, այլ՝ այսպես կոչված «ժողովրդի վստահության կառավարություն» ստեղծվի ժամանակավոր՝ մինչև նոր ընտրություններ..

անունների առումով՝ միակ մարդը, որին անձամբ ես կուզենայի հիմա տեսնել երկրի ղեկի մոտ, ու որը հաստատ չի տառապում նյութապաշտությամբ ու համոզված եմ, որ ընդունակ է շատ կարճ ժամանակում երկիրը խելքի բերել, դա Ռուբեն Վարդանյանն է..
սակայն ինքն արդեն մի քանի անգամ հայտարարել է, որ չի ցանկանում մտնել քաղաքականության մեջ..


պիտի ասեմ, որ, թեև հավանեցի գրառումդ, բայց, ամեն դեպքում, ոչ բոլոր մտքերի հետ էի համաձայն..

ասենք օրինակ, որ էս պահի դրությամբ ժողովրդի միջից չեն կարող դուրս գալ ավելի լավ ղեկավարության թեկնածուներ..
ըստ իս՝ անպայման չի, որ ղեկավարը ցանկացած բնագավառում պրոֆեսիոնալ լինի..
դրա համար կան նախարարներ, խորհրդականներ վերջիվերջո..
կարևորը՝ արդարամիտ լինի ու պարկեշտության չափ ունենա, հետն էլ՝ նամուս ունենա ու պատրաստ լինի սեփական ամբիցիաները զոհել հանուն համընդհանուր շահի, հանուն պետության..

մի՞թե էսօր Հայաստանում չեն գտնվի նման մարդիկ..
չեն կարող չգտնվել..
եթե իրոք չգտնվեն, ուրեմն հիրավի էդ պետությունը դատապարտվածա..

ու կրկին կարևորենք արդար ընտրությունների հանգամանքը..
ով իրեն չի արդարացնի՝ այլևս չի ընտրվի..

այսպիսով՝ չեմ կարող համաձայնել կարծիքի հետ, թե լավ է սերժենք մնան մինչև հասարակությունը հասունանա ու նոր կադրեր ծնի..

տո ես սերժի թեկնածությունն էլ պատրաստ կլինեմ պաշտպանել, եթե վաղը իր կողակիցներին հավաքի ու ասի՝ տղերք լավ, հերիքա, էս պահից սկսած՝ սաղս մաքուր ենք սկսում աշխատել ու արդար..
ու դեմ չեմ լինի անգամ, եթե վերջում էլ ավելացնի՝ ով ինչ կերել կերելա, իրան մնա, բայց էսօրվանից ով մի սխալ բան անի՝ անցյալի մեղքերի համար էլ հետը պիտի պատասխան տա..





> Լավ որակի հասարակությունը սկսվում է հենց էստեղից: Եթե դու ընդունես, որ քո կողքին կարող է լինել մեկը, ով չի կիսում քո կարծիքները, այ էդ պահից էլ դու կկարողանաս մտածել ավելի լավ պետության մասին:


համաձայն եմ՝ մենք ունենք նման խնդիր..
ու էլի շատ ու շատ այլ խնդիրներ կան..
ընդհանրապես հայերը չափից դուրս շատ բարդույթներ ունեն...

բայց էդ անհանդուրժողականության առումով կամաց-կամաց ամեն ինչ փոխվում է..
ասենք 90-ականների սկզբին ով լրիվ սևի մեջ չէր ու ծիծակ կոշիկ չուներ հագին, անպայման ծեծ պիտի ուտեր, իսկ հիմա, ասում են, գեյ-քլաբեր էր կան ))

----------


## Gran_T

Ինչ հետքրքիր քննարկում է, վաղուց այսպիսինը չեմ կարդացել:
Կարող եմ ասել որ գրեթե լիովին համաձայն եմ Overdose-ի հայացքներին, մի գուցե ես ավելի «ռադիկալ» եմ:  :Crazy: 

Պարբերաբար, երբ վիճակը լարվում էր, փորձում էի գտնել ակտիվ ֆորում Հաըաստանի մասին: Ցավոք փնտրում էի անգլերեն և ռուսերեն, և այսօր նոր փորձեցի հայերեն:

 :Good:  *ՀԱՐԳԱՆՔՆԵՐՍ ԿԱԶՄԱԿԵՐՊԻՉՆԵՐԻՆ:*  :Good: 

ՖԲ-ի տարածման հետ ֆորումները դատարկվել են, մարդիք խմբեր են կազմել ըստ հայացքների և խմբի շրջանակում ասում-խոսում-ուրախանում են, իսկ լուրջ քննարկումները ցավոտ հարցերի շուրջ բացակայում են:

Քանի որ Overdose-ն առաջարկել էր, ես էլ ասեմ՝ Լոս-ից եմ, իդեպ հայերեն վաղուց չեմ գրել, այնպես որ ներող սխալների համար:

Այսօր-վաղը որոշ մտքեր կավելացնեմ քնարկմանը:

----------

Overdose (03.09.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ինչ հետքրքիր քննարկում է, վաղուց այսպիսինը չեմ կարդացել:
> Կարող եմ ասել որ գրեթե լիովին համաձայն եմ Overdose-ի հայացքներին, մի գուցե ես ավելի «ռադիկալ» եմ: 
> 
> Պարբերաբար, երբ վիճակը լարվում էր, փորձում էի գտնել ակտիվ ֆորում Հաըաստանի մասին: Ցավոք փնտրում էի անգլերեն և ռուսերեն, և այսօր նոր փորձեցի հայերեն:
> 
>  *ՀԱՐԳԱՆՔՆԵՐՍ ԿԱԶՄԱԿԵՐՊԻՉՆԵՐԻՆ:* 
> 
> ՖԲ-ի տարածման հետ ֆորումները դատարկվել են, մարդիք խմբեր են կազմել ըստ հայացքների և խմբի շրջանակում ասում-խոսում-ուրախանում են, իսկ լուրջ քննարկումները ցավոտ հարցերի շուրջ բացակայում են:
> 
> ...


Բա բա բարի գալուստ  :Clapping: 

Տեսնենք, տեսնենք, թե էդ ինչի ես համաձայն Օվերդոսի հետ։

----------


## Gran_T

> Տեսնենք, տեսնենք, թե էդ ինչի ես համաձայն Օվերդոսի հետ։


Հնչում է ինչպես – արի, արի տենամ քանի գլխանի ես, որ Overdose-ի հետ համաձայն ես  :LOL: 





> Բա բա բարի գալուստ


Շնորհակալ եմ ողջույնի համար:  :Smile:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Հնչում է ինչպես – արի, արի տենամ քանի գլխանի ես, որ Overdose-ի հետ համաձայն ես 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Շնորհակալ եմ ողջույնի համար:


Նենց տպավորությունա, որ կոմպերն իրար կողք կողքի շարել եք ուզում եք խմբակային տրոլլինգի ենթարկել ֆորումը  :LOL:

----------


## Overdose

> Ինչ հետքրքիր քննարկում է, վաղուց այսպիսինը չեմ կարդացել:
> Կարող եմ ասել որ գրեթե լիովին համաձայն եմ Overdose-ի հայացքներին, մի գուցե ես ավելի «ռադիկալ» եմ: 
> 
> Պարբերաբար, երբ վիճակը լարվում էր, փորձում էի գտնել ակտիվ ֆորում Հաըաստանի մասին: Ցավոք փնտրում էի անգլերեն և ռուսերեն, և այսօր նոր փորձեցի հայերեն:
> 
>  *ՀԱՐԳԱՆՔՆԵՐՍ ԿԱԶՄԱԿԵՐՊԻՉՆԵՐԻՆ:* 
> 
> ՖԲ-ի տարածման հետ ֆորումները դատարկվել են, մարդիք խմբեր են կազմել ըստ հայացքների և խմբի շրջանակում ասում-խոսում-ուրախանում են, իսկ լուրջ քննարկումները ցավոտ հարցերի շուրջ բացակայում են:
> 
> ...


Անկեղծ ուրախ եմ, որ տեսնում եմ բազմազանություն ֆորումային կարծիքների մեյնսթրիմում: Չնայած ֆորումի որոշ մասնակիցների կարծիքով



> Առաջարկությունդ չի ընդունվում։ Ակումբը էն տեղը չի, որտեղ Շարմազանովները կարան ելույթ ունենան ու անպատասխան մնան։ Փառք Աստծո, մի երկու բան ա մաքուր մանցել, աչքի լույսի պես պահում ենք, չենք թողում միշիկը մխտռի։

----------


## Overdose

> Ինչ հետքրքիր քննարկում է, վաղուց այսպիսինը չեմ կարդացել:
> Կարող եմ ասել որ գրեթե լիովին համաձայն եմ Overdose-ի հայացքներին, մի գուցե ես ավելի «ռադիկալ» եմ: 
> 
> Պարբերաբար, երբ վիճակը լարվում էր, փորձում էի գտնել ակտիվ ֆորում Հաըաստանի մասին: Ցավոք փնտրում էի անգլերեն և ռուսերեն, և այսօր նոր փորձեցի հայերեն:
> 
>  *ՀԱՐԳԱՆՔՆԵՐՍ ԿԱԶՄԱԿԵՐՊԻՉՆԵՐԻՆ:* 
> 
> ՖԲ-ի տարածման հետ ֆորումները դատարկվել են, մարդիք խմբեր են կազմել ըստ հայացքների և խմբի շրջանակում ասում-խոսում-ուրախանում են, իսկ լուրջ քննարկումները ցավոտ հարցերի շուրջ բացակայում են:
> 
> ...


Անկեղծ ուրախ եմ, որ տեսնում եմ բազմազանություն ֆորումային կարծիքների մեյնսթրիմում: Չնայած ֆորումի որոշ մասնակիցների կարծիքով



> Ակումբը էն տեղը չի, որտեղ Շարմազանովները կարան ելույթ ունենան ու անպատասխան մնան։ Փառք Աստծո, մի երկու բան ա մաքուր մանցել, աչքի լույսի պես պահում ենք, չենք թողում միշիկը մխտռի։


Ճիշտ է, ակումբի նույն մասնակիցը հավանաբար չունի այն հարցի պատասխանը, թե այդ դեպքում ինչու ակումբ.ամ-ը չի վերանվանվում «Պավլիկյան շարժման կատաղի մասնակիցների փակ ակումբի»:

Որպես էստեղ մի քիչ ավելի երկար վայեվատ արած ու անհավասար մարտերում կոփված մասնակցի, թույլ տուր քեզ իմ փորձից մի քանի խորհուրդներ տալ, որ կարող են հեշտացնել կյանքդ այս թեմայում:

1. Մասնակիցների մի ստվար հատված ընդդիմադիր են ուղղակի ընդդիմադիր լինելու համար: Մի փորձի հարցնել, թե ինչու են պաշտպանում պավլիկենց ահաբեկչությունը, միեւնույն է, պատասխան չես ստանա: Պարզապես որովհետեւ էդ մարդիկ չունեն գաղափարախոսություն: Ավելի ճիշտ ունեն, բայց դա հանգում է՝ «թաղեմ սերժի բոյը» արտահայտությանը:

2. Հանկարծ չդիչպես ահաբեկիչների անձին եւ/կամ անձնական որակներին: Էդ թեման հատուկ տաբու է եւ խախտողները առանց դատ ու դատաստանի անխնա քարկոծվում են: Հավատացած եղիր, որ եթե պավլիկենց փոխարեն վաղը ՊՊԾ գունդ մտնեն Աբդուլ Համիդ 2-ի, Թալեաթի եւ Էնվերի, մեկ էլ Հեյդար Ալիեւի ռեինկարնացիաների ընտիր ջոկատը, էս նույն մարդիկ մեկ ա պաշտպանելու էին դրանց:  Էնպես որ էս թեման էլ կողքով անցի:

3. Թեմայում կան մի քանի ողջամիտ ընդդիմադիր մասնակիցներ, որոնց հետ հանգիստ կարող ես բանավիճել: Էդ մարդիկ որպես կանոն հակված են խաղաղ ու կառուցողական բանավեճի, հանգիստ կլսեն քո փաստարկները ու կներկայացնեն իրենցը: Աշխատի որպես էդպիսին բանավեճը հիմնականում իրենց հետ վարես:

4. Իսկ ընդհակառակը, ագրեսիվ տրամադրված մասնակիցների հետ աշխատի կառուցողական բանավեճի մեջ չմտնես, դա իրենց հետաքրքիր չէ, ու բացի էդ, իրենք հակված են անցնել անձնական ոլորտ ու կաշխատեն անուղղակի վիրավորել քեզ: Էդ դեպքում դադարեցրու բանավեճն, ու միանգամից անցի տռոլլինգի, էդ իրանց դուր ա գալիս: Մեկ էլ որ անցնեն վիրավորանքների, մի փորձի խաղաղ յան տալ, ընդհակառակը, դու ավելի կծող ու լկտի-լափառոշ բաներ գրի, իրանք մենակ էդ լեզուն են հասկանում:

Էս պահին էսքանը մտքիս եկավ, ավելին հիշեմ, կգրեմ: Եվս մեկ անգամ բարի գալուստ  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

Օվերդոզ ավարտեցի՞ր բանվիճելը: Կարող ա՞ եզրակացություններ անես ու ամփոփես նաև:

----------


## Gran_T

> Նենց տպավորությունա, որ կոմպերն իրար կողք կողքի շարել եք ուզում եք խմբակային տրոլլինգի ենթարկել ֆորումը


Ծիծաղում ես, լացելու բան ա, եթե օրեկան 2 գրառումը «տրոլլինգի» տպավորություն է ստեղծում  :Sad:

----------


## Gran_T

> Ճիշտ է, ակումբի նույն մասնակիցը հավանաբար չունի այն հարցի պատասխանը, թե այդ դեպքում ինչու ակումբ.ամ-ը չի վերանվանվում «Պավլիկյան շարժման կատաղի մասնակիցների փակ ակումբի»:


 Էտ դեպքում, գրանցման պայմանների մեջ երևի պետք է մտցնել՝ «Պարտավորվում եմ ամեն հարց քննարկելիս փնովվել ներկա իշխանություններին և գովաբանել նրանց դեմ պայքարողներին»:  :Jpit: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ,
Սա միայն «ակումբ»-ի պրոբլեմը չե և միայն «Պավլիկյան շարժմանը» հետ չի կապված, ամբոջ աշխարհում կա այս պրոբլեմը: 
Հասարակությունը աշխարհում ընդհանրապես և Հայաստանում մասնավորապես խիստ բաժանված է անհանդուրժող խմբերի ըստ հայացքների: Անձի հայցքները ձևավորվում են կախված թե «բախտի բերմամբ, թե պատահմամբ» որ լրատվամիջոցներին է հետևում: Այնուհետև ՖԲ-ներում բաժանվում են մեկուսացված խմբերի ըստ հայացքների և ստանում տպավորություն որ կյանքն այնպիսին է, ինչպիսին ներկայացվում է իրենց խմբում: Արդյունքում ստանում ենք խիստ ճեղքված անհանդուրժողական հասարակություն:

Իսկ 1, 2, 4 –ի մասին՝ 
Ինչ արած, չենք սովորի կարուցողական քննարկում վարել և սթափ նայել կյանքին (ոչ միայն «ակումբ»ի սահմաններում) - կկորցնենք Հայաստանը:  :Sad:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ծիծաղում ես, լացելու բան ա, եթե օրեկան 2 գրառումը «տրոլլինգի» տպավորություն է ստեղծում


Լացելու չի, ղժժալույա ))) Մարդ ինքն իր կարծիքին մի փոքր ուժ տալու համար չի ալարում ակկաունտներա ֆորումում շատացնում  :LOL:  Նենց ոնց որ ասենք եթե  իր ֆանտազիայի դրոշակը ֆորումում ավելի բարձր ծածանվեց, էտ փոխելուա մեր իրականությունը  :LOL:  Հավատա, ֆորումը կարդացող մասսան էնքան քիչա որ, դու հիմա ուղղակի անիմաստ էկե ստե ջուր ես ծեծում ))) Ուզում ես հազար հատ ակկաունտ գրանցի ու նույն բանը գրի: Ստե մանկապարտեզի էրեխեք չկան որ ոչխարների հոտի նման ուր ուղղորդես ընդե գնան: Մարդիկ ձևավորված հայացքներ ունեն, ու ոչ դու, ոչ էլ որևէ մեկը, ոչ ուղղակիորեն, ոչ էլ խորամանկությունների միջոցով չի կարա էտ փոխի ))

----------


## Gran_T

Կարող է հարց ծագի – դեպք էր, անցավ գնած: Ինչ կարիք կա շարունակելու այս թեման:
ՊՊԾ-ի գրավումը, կամ «ապստամբությունը» դա մի մասնավոր դեպք է անցածների և, որ ավելի կարևոր է, գալիքների շարքում, և քննարկումը պտի լինի ավելի լայն…
Տարածաշրջանում պայթունավտանգ իրավիճակ է (տարածաշրջան ասելով ինկատի ունեմ Թուրքիայից մինչև Ղազախստան) և պայթունը շատ հավանական է տեղի կունենա:
Մեզ համար չափազանց կարևոր է տեսնել ինչ է կատարվում, ինչ կարող է կատարվել, ովքեր են խաղացողները և ով միայն խաղալիք*, ուր ենք ուզում գնանք և իրկանում ինչին կարող է հանգենք: Դրա համար առնվազն անհրաժեշտ է ազնիվ քննարկում, թողնելով մի կողմ անիմաստ և անօգութ ամպագոռգոռ մեղադրանքները…
*Խաղալիքը պարտադիր չի որ տեղյակ ա որ ինքն խաղալիք ա, ավելին, նա կարող է խաղացող լինի ավելի ցածր մակարդալի խաղում:

Քանի որ թեման նվիրված է ՊՊԾ-ի գրավվման դեպքերին, 2 խոսք դրա մասին.
Վստահ եմ, որ մեծամասնությունը (և ես նրանց շարքում) դժգոհ է գործող իշխանություններից, այնուամենայնիվ, առաջի օրվանից համարել եմ, որ դա սխալ քայլ էր, բայց նաև դեմ էի հարցի ուժային լուծմանը:
*Իրականում ի՞նչ էր սա:* (վարկած): Ինձ թվում ա (ես համոզված եմ), տղաների գլխին սարքել են (օգտագործել են որպես խաղալիք)՝ կար մի ուժ, որ իրենց  վստահեցրել էր որ դրսում ինքը ամեն ինչ կկազմակերպի, բայց ինչ-որ բան խափանվեց (կամ ուղղակի բլեֆ եր): Երևում էր, որ ոչ ներսում և ոչ էլ դրսում գործողության մշակված պլան չկա (չեմ կարծում, որ Սերժիկի պլանն էր իր դիրքերը ամրապնդելու բանակցություններից առաջ): Ստույգ նախապես կազմված պահանջների ցանքն ու քոչն հայրենակիցներին, բողոքների կազմակերպիչների բացակայությունը, որ հետագայում փոխվեց «առաջնորդների» կռիվի հարթակի համար, բանակցողների ուզենալ-չուզենալը, Նիկոլի իհայտ գալը և նրան անվստահություն հայտնելը: Պլանի բացակայությունը վերածվեց 1 գաղափարի՝ ստեղծել հրահրում և հանգեցնել զոհերի՝ 2րդ օրվանից սննդի «բազառը» (եթե նման քայլի էին դիմում տրամաբանական է վերցնել որոշակի պարեն, ԿՌԱԶի կուզովում տե՞ղ չկար), ամսի 20-ի սադրանքը, 25-ի մեքենայով սադրանքը (զոհ էին ոզում տաի՞ն, որ ժողովրդին բորբոքեին: ) նման էր հուսահատության քայլի: Իդեպ, հենց այս դեպքից հետո լիովին հիասթափվեցի: Սարի թաղի ակնհայթ սադրանքը (ո՞րն էր այս, նախապես պլանավորված և ժողովրդին չտեղեկացված քայլի այլ նպատակը)
Իշխանություններին դնում էին ձիու հարվածի տակ՝ եթե ուժ են կիրառում դառնում են «արյունախում դահիճներ», եթե գնում են բանակցությունների՝ ուրեմն թույլ են, ուրեմն «Հեյ, ձեզ մատաղ, բանվոր տղերք, մեկ էլ, մեկ էլ մի զարկ տվեք…», ցանկացած զիջում բերելու էր պահանջների խստացմանը:
Ով էր կանգնած այս ամենի հետևում՝ դժվար թե իմանանք:

*Ոստիկանության մասին.*
Ով ապրել ա արտասահմանում և ազնիվ կգտնվի - կհամաձայնվի, որ ուժային համակարգը ընդհանուր առմամբ չափազանց կոռռեկտ էր, ամենևին չեմ արդարացնում խաղթումները բայց ևս մի վարկած (հատկապես Սարի թաղի դեպքերի կապակցությամբ)՝ ենթադրենք ինչ-որ ուժ ուզում ա իշխանափոխություն անի, ինչի համար պետք են հրահրումներ և զոհեր: Նա առաջարկում է ոստիկանության ցածր օղակի հրամանատարին «մի-քիչ կոպիտ» վարվել, փոխարենը խոստանում է պաշտոն նոր կառավարության մեջ:

*Համացանցում աժիոտաժը*
Հասկանալի է, որ բողոքողների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը բողոքում է լինելով ՀԱԿԱ, ոչ թե սատարում է լինելով ԿՈՂՄ (սա մեր հասարակության մեծագուն պրոբլեմներից մեկն է), բայց զարմացնում է նույն ճնշող մեծամասնության անունակությունը կամ չուզենալը մի փոքր անալիզի ենթարկել իրադարձությունները: Սասնա Ծռերը բոլորի համար մեկ ակնթարթում դարձան «մեր տղաները», սակայն 2 օր առաջ գաղափար չունեին ով ով է (կոնկրետ ես ճանաչել եմ միայն Պավլիկին ու Գայլին) և դրա հետ միասին ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ գործողություն կամ քննադատություն, լիներ դա իշխանություններից ընդդիմությունից, կամ ճանաչված քաղաքացիներից՝ ընդունվում էր միմիայն հայհոյանքով… Եթե հայ քաղաքքացին քննադատում էր սասնա ծռերին, դառնում էր «սերժիկական», բայց թուրքը քրֆեր իշխանություններին - «ախպեր մեր ընդհանուր թշնամիմ մեր ու ձեր կաշառակեր իշխանություններն են»

ԶԼՄ-րի միակողմանի լուսաբանումը, թղթակիցների սադրիչ ոճը, «փորձագետների» քննադատության չդիմացող վերլուծությունները, «իրավապաշտպանների» ժողովրդին իր իրավունքների «բացատրումը» չհիշատակելով պարտականությունները, «ընդդիմադիրների» ատելություն քարոզելը… Այս խմբերի «արհեստավարժության» միջին մակարդակի մասին չեմ էլ ուզում խոսել (չնայած ոմանք կարող է շատ բարձր մակարդակի են, բայց բերում են միայն իրենց ձեռնտու փաստարկները – այդ դեպքում ծախու են)

Մեր հասարակությունը սխալ ողու վրա է, մենք այսպես հեռու չենք գնա…

Մեկ անգամ ևս, հարցը Սասնա ծռերի քննադատելը չե (անձամբ ես կասկած չունեմ Պավլիկի ազնվական մղումների վերաբերյալ), հարցը նրանց գործիք սարքողներն են, վարձու գործակալներն են, մեր իշխանություններն են, «ջեբի ընդդիմությունն» է, իրական ընդդումության բացակայության պատճառներն են…
*Հարցը մեր հասարակությունն է և Հայաստանն է:*

Չի կարելի լինել *ՀԱԿԱ* ինչ որ մեկին, պետք է լինել *ԿՈՂՄ* ինչ որ գաղափարի:

----------


## Overdose

> Օվերդոզ ավարտեցի՞ր բանվիճելը: Կարող ա՞ եզրակացություններ անես ու ամփոփես նաև:


Բանավեճ որպես էդպիսին չստացվեց ցավոք: Ստացվեց կարծիքների կիսատ փոխանակություն ու քֆուրների ու կծող ռեպլիկների ավելի լիարժեք փոխանակություն: 
Բայցեւայնպես, իմ համար եզրակացությունը հուլիսի 17-ի դեպքերի վերաբերյալ հետեւյալն է՝

1. Սա ահաբեկչական ակտ էր: Սա մեծապես վնասեց պետությանն ու հեղինակությանը, այն առումով, որ մենք նախկինի անվտանգ Հայաստանում չենք ապրում:

2. Ահաբեկչություն իրականացնողները սակայն ըստ էության ահաբեկիչներ չէին, այլ մի աջաբսանդալ մասսա, որում իրար էին խառնված կռված (ու ենթադրաբար հայրենասեր) մասսան ու միջին վիճակագրական լյումպենացված անհայտ ծագման ապերոները: Չեմ ուզում որեւէ մեկին վիրավորած լինել, բայց իմ համար ամենազվարճալի բանը էդ օրերին էն սպիտակից եկած տղու կատարմամբ ազգային ազատագրական դատողություններն էին, ու մեկ էլ Հովհաննես Հարությունյանի ա լյա ռեմբուլո նկարը: Էդ որակի մարդիկ չեն կարող որոշել երկրի ապագան: Չէր կարելի ինչ-ինչ գաղափարների համար կատարված յեքա ահաբեկչությունը ջրիկացնել էդ որակի մարդկանցով:

3. Պետությունը ի զարմանս ինձ իրեն դրսեւորեց բավականին սառնասիրտ ու չտրվեց սադրանքների ու չարեց կտրուկ քայլեր: Անձամբ ես ինձ լավ զգացի, որ հարցը գրոհով չլուծվեց: Մյուս կողմից նույն պետությունը իրեն պահեց դաունի պես, երբ պետք էր խոսել, բացատրել, մեկնաբանել: Ամբողջ հասարակությունը ապրում էր ՊՊԾ դեպքերով, իսկ իշխանությունից մի ձեն-ծպտուն չկար: Էդ օրերին փաստացի նախագահը նիկոլն էր: Այ դա իսկապես հիասթափեցնող էր:

4. Հասարակությունը, համենայն դեպս համացանցի ակտիվ մասսան իրեն դրսեւորեց շատ ավելի վատ: Պարզվեց, որ նախկին տաբուները (սպանություն, գերեվարություն) այլեւս տաբու չեն: Պարզվեց, որ ձեռի հետ ընդդիմադիր մասսան հանգիստ արդարացնում է դրանք: Ամենավատն էն էր, որ ահաբեկչության միակ զոհերի՝ սպանված ոստիկանների համար էդ կարգի մասսայից չլսվեցին գոնե ձեւական ցավակցանքի խոսքեր: Մարդիկ արդեն մեռել-գնացել էին, կարելի էր հետեւից վատ բաներ չասել: Մի խոսքով, հասարակություն մի կոնկրետ հատված էքսպոնենցիալ արագությամբ դեգրադացվում է:

Որպես ամփոփում ասեմ՝ ԼԱՎ ՊՐԾԱՆՔ: Ահաբեկիչները բարեհաջող կերպով էնտեղ են, որտեղ իրենց տեղն է, քաոս, անարխիա, անիշխանություն, իշխանության նոր բաժանում-նոր թալան չունենք:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բանավեճ որպես էդպիսին չստացվեց ցավոք: Ստացվեց կարծիքների կիսատ փոխանակություն ու քֆուրների ու կծող ռեպլիկների ավելի լիարժեք փոխանակություն: 
> Բայցեւայնպես, իմ համար եզրակացությունը հուլիսի 17-ի դեպքերի վերաբերյալ հետեւյալն է՝
> 
> 1. Սա ահաբեկչական ակտ էր: Սա մեծապես վնասեց պետությանն ու հեղինակությանը, այն առումով, որ մենք նախկինի անվտանգ Հայաստանում չենք ապրում:


Այսինքն նույնիսկ ապրիլյան դեպքերից հետո Հայաստանն անվտանգ էր, իսկ ՊՊԾ-ցի հետո, էլ ո՞չ  :Shok: ։
Իմ համոզմամբ միակ բանը որ եղած վատից ավելի վատացավ, ժողովրդի ու ոստիկանության միջև գծված սահմանն ա։
Էս Սոֆելյանը լավ լակմում ա։ Երբ հայաստանցիները ղարաբաղցիներին համարում են իրանց մի մասը, Ժիրոն գնում, սահմանի վրա ցույց ա տալիս, որ դրանք լրիվ տարբեր երկրներ են։
Երբ ժողովրդի մի մասը դեռ միամտորեն դուրս ա տալիս, թե ոստիկանն էլ մեր նման մարդ ա, Ժիրոյի թիմը գնում ու ցույց ա տալիս, որ нифига։





> 2. Ահաբեկչություն իրականացնողները սակայն ըստ էության ահաբեկիչներ չէին, այլ մի աջաբսանդալ մասսա, որում իրար էին խառնված կռված (ու ենթադրաբար հայրենասեր) մասսան ու միջին վիճակագրական լյումպենացված անհայտ ծագման ապերոները: Չեմ ուզում որեւէ մեկին վիրավորած լինել, բայց իմ համար ամենազվարճալի բանը էդ օրերին էն սպիտակից եկած տղու կատարմամբ ազգային ազատագրական դատողություններն էին, ու մեկ էլ Հովհաննես Հարությունյանի ա լյա ռեմբուլո նկարը: Էդ որակի մարդիկ չեն կարող որոշել երկրի ապագան: Չէր կարելի ինչ-ինչ գաղափարների համար կատարված յեքա ահաբեկչությունը ջրիկացնել էդ որակի մարդկանցով:
> 
> 3. Պետությունը ի զարմանս ինձ իրեն դրսեւորեց բավականին սառնասիրտ ու չտրվեց սադրանքների ու չարեց կտրուկ քայլեր: Անձամբ ես ինձ լավ զգացի, որ հարցը գրոհով չլուծվեց: Մյուս կողմից նույն պետությունը իրեն պահեց դաունի պես, երբ պետք էր խոսել, բացատրել, մեկնաբանել: Ամբողջ հասարակությունը ապրում էր ՊՊԾ դեպքերով, իսկ իշխանությունից մի ձեն-ծպտուն չկար: Էդ օրերին փաստացի նախագահը նիկոլն էր: Այ դա իսկապես հիասթափեցնող էր:


Եթե խաղաղ ցուցարարի աչքը հանելը համարվում ա սառնասիրտ ու ոչ կտրուկ քայլեր, մաղթում եմ քեզ հանդիպող սաղ պետական մարմինները նույնքան սառնասիրտ լինեն։
Ես իրանց արարքը որակում եմ %$#@%$ #$#@%, իրանց համարում եմ %$#^%$#@$, իրանց քրերին ու մայրերին էլ մաղթում եմ լիքը հաստ %$#@%$#:




> 4. Հասարակությունը, համենայն դեպս համացանցի ակտիվ մասսան իրեն դրսեւորեց շատ ավելի վատ: Պարզվեց, որ նախկին տաբուները (սպանություն, գերեվարություն) այլեւս տաբու չեն: Պարզվեց, որ ձեռի հետ ընդդիմադիր մասսան հանգիստ արդարացնում է դրանք: Ամենավատն էն էր, որ ահաբեկչության միակ զոհերի՝ սպանված ոստիկանների համար էդ կարգի մասսայից չլսվեցին գոնե ձեւական ցավակցանքի խոսքեր: Մարդիկ արդեն մեռել-գնացել էին, կարելի էր հետեւից վատ բաներ չասել: Մի խոսքով, հասարակություն մի կոնկրետ հատված էքսպոնենցիալ արագությամբ դեգրադացվում է:


Մեռածի հետևից խոսալու արգելքը հին դեբիլություն ա, որը նույնիսկ ընդունողները Ստալինի ու Հիտլերի հետևից հանգիստ խոսում են։
Մարդս թող էնքան ըլնի, որ մեռնելուց հետևից քֆուր չտան, ոչ թե գֆուր տալն արգելի։
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա «տաբուներին» (չսպանել, չգերեվարել), դրանք տաբու չեն, մարդուն բանտ նստեցնելու օրինական գերևարման օրինակ ա, մահապատիժն ու սահմանի վրա թշնամուն սպանելն էլ օրինական, արդարացված սպանություն։ Ամեն ինչ կախված ա տեղից ու իրադրությունից։
Եթե դու գտնում ես, որ դա էդ տեղն ու դրությունը չէին, լավ ես անում, ՊՊԾ-ն այլ կերպ էր գտնում, ու քանի դեռ դատը չի ավարտվել, ես ինձ իրավունք չեմ վերապահի որոշել, թե որ մլիցեն ինչ պայմաններում ա սպանվել ու ձեռքից ու արդյոք դա արդարացված չէր։
Վաղը կարող ա պարզվում ա, որ էն 2-րդ սպանվել ա հենց ոստիկանների ձեռքով, որտև փորձել ա ՊՊԾ-ի տղերքի համար մի լավ բան անի, ու դրա համար իրա սպանությունը ճանաչվի լրիվ արդարացված ու օրենքի սահմաններում։




> Որպես ամփոփում ասեմ՝ ԼԱՎ ՊՐԾԱՆՔ: Ահաբեկիչները բարեհաջող կերպով էնտեղ են, որտեղ իրենց տեղն է, քաոս, անարխիա, անիշխանություն, իշխանության նոր բաժանում-նոր թալան չունենք:


Չունե՞նք, թե՞ չես տեսնում։ Կոնկրետ թալանը ամեն օր ունենք, 2 օր առաջ հերթական սպային են բռնել, միլիոններ գողանալու համար։ Շնաձկների կողքը ֆռֆռացող փոքրիկ ձկնիկ։
Շնաձուկ ասեցի, հիշեցի։ Երեկ էն մի ԲՏ-ն, քոչն ա էլի երևացել։

----------

Lord (06.09.2016), Quyr Qery (05.09.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Շատ անգամներ ա նույն էս ֆորումում եղել, որ տվյալ թեմայում բոլորն եղել են մի տեսակետի, ես՝ ուրիշ։ Ուրիշ ֆորումներում ու հարթակներում էլ ա եղել։ Կյանքում դրանից չեմ նվնվացել, լացել, ինձ զոհի տեղ դրել, անկախ նրանից, թե ինչքան շատ մարդ ա ինձ հակադարձել ու ինչ տոնայնությամբ։ Երբեք էդ՝ իմ էդ տեսակետին մենակ լինելը դրոշակ չեմ դարձրել, առիթավորվելու ու մյուսներին, հարթակներին կպնելու համար օգտագործել։

Տենց անողներն իմ մոտ դիագնոզ ունեն։ Զզվում եմ էդ ոչ օբյեկտիվ պահվածքից, երբ սեփական տեսակետը համոզել, չներկայացնել կարողանալու թուլությունը կոմպեսացնում են հակառակ տեսակետը կրողներին «ամբոխատիպ» պիտակներ տալու անննասնագույն կերպով։ 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Աթեիստ (04.09.2016), Շինարար (04.09.2016), Տրիբուն (04.09.2016)

----------


## Overdose

Սիրում եմ քո էս կտրուկ ոճը: :Smile: 

Բայց դու ինձ զարմացրիր, Չուկ: Հաստատ համոզված չեմ,թե ում նկատի ունեիր գրառմանդ մեջ, մեջբերում չկար, բայց ենթադրում եմ իմ գրածին էր վերաբերվում: Եթե էդպես չի, նախօրոք ներողություն եմ խնդրում: Իսկ եթե էդպես ա, մի քանի կետ հստակեցնեմ.
1. նվնվալ, լացել, զոհի տեղ դնել :Smile:  էդ ինչ կատեգորիաներ են: Ակումբը սովորական ֆորումային կայք ա, ստեղի քննարկումն էլ սովորական զվարճանք: Հո կենց-մահու պայքար չի այ ախպեր :LOL:  Ես մինչեւ էս թեման մտնելն էլ գիտեի, որ ստեղ ակտիվ են միայն ընդդիմադիր հայացքներ ունեցող մարդիկ, ու հենց դրա համար էլ մտա :Smile:  Ավատարիս նկարը վկա :LOL: 
Այ տոնայնությունը մի քիչ ցավոտ թեմայա: Եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում հին ու բարի ժամանակներում ակումբի հիգիենային խստորեն հետեւում էին: Հետո վայթե մի քիչ թուլացրեցին, բայց դե էդ կազմակերպիչների որոշելիքն ա:

2. Սեփական տեսակետը համոզելը մի քիչ չափազանցված ասիր: Ի՞նչ համոզել: Ստեղ հավաքված են հիմնականում արմատական անվերադարձ ընդդիմադիրներ ու արմատական-անվերադարձ չընդդիմադիրներ, ու ոչ ոք իր հայացքները չի փոխի էս թեմայում գրվածների արդյունքում :Smile: 
«...հակառակ տեսակետը կրողներին «ամբոխատիպ» պիտակներ տալու անննասնագույն կերպով...», հետաքրքիր ա էս երեւույթը որտեղ տեսար? Մասնավորապես ով ում ամբոխ անվանեց, ես էդ պահը բաց թողեցի:
Հարթակին կպնելու պահն էլ բաց թողեցի: Ինչ հարթակի են կպել՞ երբ՞ որտեղ՞

Մեկ էլ, ռազ որ էսքան քեզ անհաճո բաներ թվարկեցիր, ես էլ ինձ համար անընդունելի բան ասեմ… Ես էլ զզվում եմ, երբ թվացյալ օբյեկտիվության ու անաչառության անվան տակ թայֆաբազությունը թաքցնելու ապպպուշագույն ձգտումն է լինում

----------


## Chuk

1. տվյալ դեպքում քռզ նկատի ունեի, բայց ոչ առաջինն ես, ոչ էլ վերջինը, որ ակումբում կամ ուրիշ հարթակում փաստարկներ չունենալու դոպքում ղզիկությանն են դիմում

2. Ակումբի պատմության տասը տարիներից յուրաքանչյուրում եղել են դեմքեր, ով հակառակ տեսակետին խոսքով հակաճառել չկարողացողը սկսել ա սաղին մեղադրել

3. ստեղ հավաքված են տարբեր մարդիկ, իսկ կոնկրետ քննարկման համատեքստում երկու «արմատական ըննդիմադիր» աչգելափակվել են, քո ցանկացած գրառում դիտվել ա մեղմ լույսի տակ, որտև ուզել ենք հակառակ տեսակետն էլ ունենանք,թե չէ զուտ օվյեկտիվորեն համը բազմւցս հանել ես

4. Եթե միջավայրը դուջդ տենց չի գալիս, ապա աշոտյանդ քաշի ստեղից, նենց չի, որ որևէ մեկս քեզնով հիացած ա, կամ դու մեր ինադ մնալով լավ գործ ես անում։ Եթե շարունակես մնալ, էդ ոճդ թարգի, որ յանիմ ստեղ սաղ ագրեսիվ են հակառակ տեսակետի դեմ, ու մեկը ես հաճույքով հետդ կշարունակեմ քննարկումները։


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gran_T

*Գաղթական*, ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, ավելացնեմ որոշ մտքեր.




> անշուշտ համաձայն եմ.
> եթե ժողովուրդը, կամ գոնե դրա մեծ մասը, փոխելով իր արժեհամակարգը` ավելի քաղաքակիրթ, գրագետ ու պետականամետ (անպայման չի իշխանամետ) դառնա, շատ բան Հայաստանում ինքնիրեն իր տեղը կընկնի..


Եվրոպան այս ճանապարհի վրա ծախսել է առնվազն 4-5 դար:




> բայց, ինչպես ասեց Quyr Qery-ն, դրանով զբաղվող է պետք, ու զբաղվել դրանով պետք է սկսել հենց մանկապարտեզից..


Դրա համար պետք է հատուկ պետական ծրագիր, իսկ մենք տեսնում ենք ինչի է վերածվել կրթական համակարգը:




> վերադառնալով ուսանողների օրինակին. կարծում եմ բոլորիս քաջ հայտնի է Հայաստանյան ԲՈՒՀ-երի կրթական մակարդակը ու դրանց շրջանավարտների ճնշող մեծամասնության որակավորման աստիճանը..
> լիրիկական շեղում...


Մասնագետ պատրաստելը ինքնանպատակ չի կարող լինի, ո՞ւր են գնալու հետո այդ մասնագետները: Տնտեսությունը պետք է պահանջարկ ներկայացնի




> Որքան որ ես եմ լսել, Պավլիկենք պնդում էին, թե իրենք իշխանության չեն ուզում գալ, այլ՝ այսպես կոչված «ժողովրդի վստահության կառավարություն» ստեղծվի ժամանակավոր՝ մինչև նոր ընտրություններ..


Իսկ ո՞վ էր լինելու այդ կառավարությունում, նախախորհրդարանի հավաքները 2000 մարդ չէին կազմում, եթե չեմ սխալվում ստորագրահավաք էին կազմակերպել օրենքների, թե սահմանադրության փոփոխության համար և հաջողությամբ այն տապալել:
«Չկա ոչինչ ավելի մնայուն, քան ժամանակավորը» (հեղինակին չեմ հիշում) Աշխարհի դիկտատուրաներից շատերը սկսվել են հենց այսպիսի կարգախոսերով:  




> անունների առումով՝ միակ մարդը, որին անձամբ ես կուզենայի հիմա տեսնել երկրի ղեկի մոտ, ու որը հաստատ չի տառապում նյութապաշտությամբ ու համոզված եմ, որ ընդունակ է շատ կարճ ժամանակում երկիրը խելքի բերել, դա Ռուբեն Վարդանյանն է..
> սակայն ինքն արդեն մի քանի անգամ հայտարարել է, որ չի ցանկանում մտնել քաղաքականության մեջ..


Հետաքրքիր է, չէի լսել… Հետաքրքիր անձնավորություն է, սակայն 1 հոգին ոչինչ չի կարող անել (գուցե հենց այդ պատճառով էլ չի հավագնում), պետք է հենարան ունենա: Եթե հիշում եք վարչապետ բերեցին կարծեմ Անգլիաից Լևոնի ժամանակ, 2 ամիս չդիմացավ:




> ըստ իս՝ անպայման չի, որ ղեկավարը ցանկացած բնագավառում պրոֆեսիոնալ լինի..
> դրա համար կան նախարարներ, խորհրդականներ վերջիվերջո..


Լռիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց էլի պետք է լինի թիմ (կուսակցություն) ըստ հայացքների ոչ ըստ շահերի




> տո ես սերժի թեկնածությունն էլ պատրաստ կլինեմ պաշտպանել, եթե վաղը իր կողակիցներին հավաքի ու ասի՝ տղերք լավ, հերիքա, էս պահից սկսած՝ սաղս մաքուր ենք սկսում աշխատել ու արդար..


Լավ կլինի, բայց չի կարա, նույն րոպեին կկատարվի պալատական իշխանափոխություն… Կրկին պրոբլեմը ոչ այնքան անձի մեջ է, պրոբլեմը ստեղծված համակարգի մեջ է:

Նոր կուսակցություններ պետք է կազմակերպվեն, ովքեր կհետապնդեն ազգային և ոչ կլանային շահերը: Եվ, համողված եմ, այդ ժամանակ ընտրությունով կհաղթեն:
Հետաքրքիր մի փաստ (2 օր առաջ հետաքրքրեց)՝ Հայաստանում չկա ազգայնացման մասին օրենք, 1 անգամ սևագիրը մտցվել է խորհրդարան 2006-ին և մերժվել 2007-ին:

----------

Գաղթական (05.09.2016)

----------


## keyboard

Overdose, ես քո գրածներին ու քո ֆորումի կերպարին ոչ մի լրջություն չեմ տալիս, ուշադիր կկարդաս, խոսքը ֆորումի մասին ա, չանձնավորես, որտև քո անձնականը ինձ առավելևս չի հետաքրքրում։
Գրածներդ գրեթե չեմ կարդում, որտև անիմաստ ժամանակի կորուստ եմ համարում, ԲԱՅՑ գրածներումդ մի քանի անգամ թռուցիկ ձևով աչքիս ընկավ «ահաբեկիչ» տերմինը, սա արդեն ասում եմ գրածներդ կարդացողների ու լուրջ ընդունողների ու էդ ամենը քո նման սխալ պատկերացնողների համար.
Գրածդ ամեն նախադասությունը ուղղված ՊՊԾ գունդ մտած տղեքի հասցեին զրպարտություն ա, սրիկայություն ա ու անշնորքոթյուն ա, ի հիմնավորում ասածիս ասեմ։
Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրության առաջին կետը ասում ա. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ԻՐԱՎԱԿԱՆ պետություն ա, հետևաբար պետության ներսում գերակա ա օրենքը։
Էս ամենից բխում ա մի բան, որ ՕՐԵՆՔՈՎ տղեքին ահաբեկչոթյան մեջ մեղադրելու ոչ մի մեղադրանք առաջադրված չի, առաջադրված լինելու դեպքում էլ դեռ գործը քննության մեջ ա ու մեղքը դատական ատյանով հաստատված ու կնքված չի։
Ի հետևություն ասածիս՝ դու խախտում ես Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահամանադրության կետը և որակում ու հանցագործ ես անվանում մարդու ում մեղքը դեռ օրենքով հաստաված չի, հետևաբար գրածներդ օդ են, զրպարտություն ու հաստատում են առաջի մի քանի նախադասության մեջ քո ակումբային կերպարին վերաբերվող ասածներս։
Կրկնում եմ, արածդ ու գրածդ օրենքով հետապնդվող ու օրենքով պատիժ նախատեսող արարքներ են, ՀՀ ում մարդուն զրպարտելը, վիրավորելը, անհիմն մեղադրելն ու հանցագործ անվանելը օրենքով նախատեսված պատիժներ ունեն ու ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ եթե դու առհասարակ գոյություն ունես, այլ ուղղակի ֆեյք չես, որ ժամանակ ես անցկացնում, ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ մի օր պատասխան կտաս օրենքի առաջ ասածներիդ ու արածներիդ համար։

----------

Aurora (14.10.2016), Quyr Qery (05.09.2016), S.L.V. (05.09.2016), Տրիբուն (05.09.2016)

----------


## keyboard

Արա մի պահ մտքովս անցավ, Շամշյան դու՞ ես։
Մեկ էլ էդ ստահակն ա, որ մարդկանց որակում ու պիտակում ա եթերում, բայց չի պատժվում, որտև իրա պես պատռված պահպանակի արդյունքներից ա ֆինանսավորվում, բայց հավատա, մի օր դրան այ տենց ծակ պահպանակի պես էլ զիբիլից են գտնելու սատկած ու թաղելու են, որ գերեզմանի տեղն էլ իմացող չլինի։

----------

Bruno (04.09.2016), S.L.V. (05.09.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Մարդիկ, ովքեր իբր "ադեկվատ որակուներ" են տալիս ՊՊԾ գունդը գրաված տղերքի քայլին, ավտոմատ դառնում են իշխանության սպասավորներ, քանզի չկա ու չի եղել մեկը հասարակ ժողովրդի մեջ, որ իրեն ահաբեկված զգար կամ տղերքին մասին վատ արտահայտվեր: Դրա փոխարեն իշխանական թևն ու իրենց լատենտ կամ բացահայտ հետույքատուները առաջին իսկ վայրկյանին տղերքին ահաբեկիչ ասեցին, սկսվեց հակաքարոզը: Հաջորդ մի քանի օրերին, երբ զգացին տղերքի՝ ժողովրդի կողմից սիրվելն ու արդարացվելը, դրեցին "զադնի", հակաքարոզը շարունակվեց, սակայն ահաբեկիչ տերմինը հանվեց բերաններից: Տղերքի հանձվելուց հետո, տղերքը նորից դարձան ահաբեկիչ էդ նույն բտ-ների բերանում: Միայն Նարեկ Մալյանն ու Մենուա Հարությունյանը հավատարին մնացին իրենց "գաղափարներին" ու սկզբից մինչև վերջ տղեքին անհաջող սևացրեցին ահաբեկիչ որակելով: 

Օվերդոզ, հիմա եթե դու չես պատկանում, թվարկածս պրիմիտիվ մեխանիզմի ժանգոտված մեխերից մեկին, եթե Մալյանը կամ Մնուան չես, ապա թարգի էլի: 

Հա մեկ էլ, էն ոստիկանության սառնասիրտ, ա լյա, պուպուշ վերբեմունքից ձեր սեփական մարմնի վրա եմ ցանկանում զգաք: Ես զգացել եմ, իսկ մտերիմներսց մեկը երեք շաբաթ ամբողջ մարմնի 2-րդ կարգի այրվածքներով հիվանդանոցում էր: 

Էնպես որ, էստեղ "նորմալ մտածողի" հեքիաթները վերցրեք ու տվեք Շմայսին, ինքը գիտի ինչ կանի:

----------

Aurora (14.10.2016), S.L.V. (05.09.2016), Աթեիստ (05.09.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> 1. տվյալ դեպքում քռզ նկատի ունեի, բայց ոչ առաջինն ես, ոչ էլ վերջինը, որ ակումբում կամ ուրիշ հարթակում փաստարկներ չունենալու դոպքում ղզիկությանն են դիմում
> 
> 2. Ակումբի պատմության տասը տարիներից յուրաքանչյուրում եղել են դեմքեր, ով հակառակ տեսակետին խոսքով հակաճառել չկարողացողը սկսել ա սաղին մեղադրել
> 
> 3. ստեղ հավաքված են տարբեր մարդիկ, իսկ կոնկրետ քննարկման համատեքստում երկու «արմատական ըննդիմադիր» աչգելափակվել են, քո ցանկացած գրառում դիտվել ա մեղմ լույսի տակ, որտև ուզել ենք հակառակ տեսակետն էլ ունենանք,թե չէ զուտ օվյեկտիվորեն համը բազմւցս հանել ես
> 
> 4. Եթե միջավայրը դուջդ տենց չի գալիս, ապա աշոտյանդ քաշի ստեղից, նենց չի, որ որևէ մեկս քեզնով հիացած ա, կամ դու մեր ինադ մնալով լավ գործ ես անում։ Եթե շարունակես մնալ, էդ ոճդ թարգի, որ յանիմ ստեղ սաղ ագրեսիվ են հակառակ տեսակետի դեմ, ու մեկը ես հաճույքով հետդ կշարունակեմ քննարկումները։
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Հի հի  :LOL:  դզեց: Բայց արդեն ձանձրացա

Պատասխանեմ կետ առ կետ:

1. Խեռիս
2. Խեռիս
3. Խեռիս
4. Խեռիս

Ինձ թվում ա էսքանը հերիք ա, որ քիքիրի պես ընդմիշտ արգելափակես ինձ: Բայց դե ինչպես արդեն նշեցի՝ խեռիս:

----------


## Overdose

> Արա մի պահ մտքովս անցավ, Շամշյան դու՞ ես։
> Մեկ էլ էդ ստահակն ա, որ մարդկանց որակում ու պիտակում ա եթերում, բայց չի պատժվում, որտև իրա պես պատռված պահպանակի արդյունքներից ա ֆինանսավորվում, բայց հավատա, մի օր դրան այ տենց ծակ պահպանակի պես էլ զիբիլից են գտնելու սատկած ու թաղելու են, որ գերեզմանի տեղն էլ իմացող չլինի։


Ֆեյք եմ, բա ինչ եմ :LOL: 
Ապեր, հեսա ինձ արգելափակելու են, թազա նիկով կգրանցվեմ, կպատասխանեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Overdose

Դե լավ, որպես հրաժեշտի խոսք եւս մեկ անգամ մեջբերեմ դասականին՝




> Պայքարիստները: Հետագա օրերին զինված ապստամբության հիմնական հերոսները իրական եւ ֆեյսբուքյան պայքարիստներն էին, որոնք իրենց անթիվ-անհամար ֆեյքերով պարզապես հեղեղում էին ֆեյսբուքը ոչ ադեկվատի գետաձիու դոզաներով: Ինչո՞վ են սրանք ազդում ադեկվատ մարդկանց նյարդերի վրա: Իրենց անտեղյակությամբ, ագրեսիվությամբ եւ անսպառ հիմարությամբ: Սրանց տեսակի տիպային ներկայացուցիչը գրանտներով սնվող միջին տարիքի մարդիկ են, բայց սրանք դեռ տանելի են: Ավելի ահավոր են արբունքի շրջանում գտնվող պզուկոտ տղեկներն (տիպային նմուշ՝ Շահեն Հարությունյան) ու իսպառ կանացիությունից զուրկ, չբավարարված ու մշտապես ՊՄՍ-ով տառապող աղջիկները (տիպային նմուշ՝ ոմն Անի Նավասարդյան): Նման բանականությունից իսպառ զրկված արարածների հետ խոսելիս քեզ կարող է թվալ, որ ընկել ես լրիվ այլ աշխարհ, որտեղ չեն գործում Նյուտոնի եւ երկրային գրավիտացիայի օրենքները, մաթեմատիկական տարրական ճշմարտությունները սկսում են լղոզվել ու գործել լրիվ հակառակ ուղղությամբ: Ընդհանրապես միջին վիճակագրական պայքարիստը պարտադիր պիտի ունենա հետեւյալ հատկանիշները՝
> 
>     պատանեկան մաքսիմալիզմի անտանելի մեծ պաշար,
>     անմնացորդ նվիրված լինի ու անվերապահորեն հավատա կասկածելի ճշմարտությունների
>     չհանդուրժի որեւէ տիպի այլակարծություն
>     ամեն եղած-չեղած առիթներով խոսի ժողովրդի կամ ամբողջ հայության անունից
>     փողոցային հայհոյանքների վիրտուոզ իմացություն
>     գոյատեւման համար պիտանի այլ հատկանիշներ:
> 
> Պայքարիստները դեպքերի մեծամասնությունում ունեն իրականության բացարձակ միակողմանի ընկալում եւ հիվանդագին ձգտում՝ ամեն ինչում, նույնիսկ առօրյա մանրուքներում տեսնել իրենց իրավունքների անթույլատրելի խախտումներ: Սակայն կա կարծիք, որ այս ամենը ցուցադրական բնույթ է կրում, եւ դրանք լավ էլ գիտակցում են իրենց ասածների ամբողջ մերկությունն ու անհուսությունը: Հուլիսի 17-ի վերաբերյալ տիպային քննարկումը պայքարիստի հետ ունի հետեւյալ մոտավոր ընթացքը՝ ակտիվիստը կմոտենա ձեզ եւ կհարցնի թե ինչ կարծիք ունեք Պավլիկ եւ Co-ի գաստրոլների վերաբերյալ: Աստված չանի, որ պատասխանեք թե նրանց արածը ամենասովորական ահաբեկչություն էր եւ ճիշտ կլինի օրենքով պատասխան տան: Ավելի վատ ձեզ համար, եթե հանկարծ ասեք, թե հայ մարդ է սպանվել, եւ մարդասպանը նաեւ դրա համար արյունով օրենքով պիտի պատասխան տա: Պայքարիստը եթե տղա է, ապա անպայման ձեզ կվիրավորի:  Իսկ եթե պայքարիստը արտաքինից աղջիկ է հիշեցնում, ապա անպայման կկլորացնի աչքերն ու զարմացած ու սարսափահար կհարցնի՝ ինչու՞ ախր, նրանք ինչ վատ բան են արել՞: Եթե դուք նման պատասխանից ապշած դեռ կուլ չեք տվել ձեր լեզուն, ապա փորձեք նորից բացատրել, որ հասկանում եք, որ երկրի վիճակը վատ է, իշխանավորները ամենասովորական թալանչիներ են, կա արտագաղթ եւ հուսալքում, բայց ՄԻԵՎՆՈՒՅՆ է, այն ինչ արել են Պավլիկենք, ամենասովորական ահաբեկչություն եւ մարդասպանություն է: Ի պատասխան դրա, պայքարիստը անպայման կփորձի թեման տեղափոխել այլ դաշտ եւ փրփուրը բերանին ձեզ ապացուցել, որ Պավլիկենք հրաշալի եւ հայրենասեր մարդիկ են, նման մարդիկ քիչ կան, եւ ընդհանրապես նրա շնորհիվ եք դուք այստեղ կանգնած: Կրկին հիշեցրեք գնդապետի սպանությունը: Պայքարիստը չի խոստովանի, որ դա սպանություն էր, եւ երկրորդ անգամ կփորձի փոխել թեման, որի ընդհանուր իմաստը հետեւյալն է՝ հա, վատ բան է եղել, բայց չէ որ սերժենք էլ ամեն տարի էդքան մարդ են թալանում/սպանում/արտագաղթեցնում, ու վաբշե ապրիլին էլ 100 հոգի անիմաստ սպանեցին սահմանին: Վերջին փաստարկի համար արժի պայքարիստի փորը թափել, բայց զսպեք ձեզ ու անցեք առաջ: Մի հարցրեք, թե ինչ կապ ունեն նրա փաստարկները ձեր հարցի, հետ, միեւնույնն է պատասխան չեք ստանա: Ապա պայքարիստը կհարցնի ձեզ, թե ինչու դուք չեք գնում կանգնում Խորենացի փողոցում պայքարող ամբոխի կողքը: Պատասխանեք, որ չեք ուզում հայտնվել ոստիկան ծեծող ու ամենավերջին հայհոյանքները տվող փողոցային տականքի հետ միեւնույն շարքերում: Պայքարիստը վերջնականապես հունից դուրս կգա ու լավագույն դեպքում կհարցնի թե դուք անձամբ ինչ եք արել երկրի համար: Եթե բանակում ծառայել եք, ապա անպայման նշեք դա, ու շեշտեք, որ համենայն դեպս վնաս չեք տալիս պետությանը ու երկրին, ինչպես Պավլիկենք: Իսկ եթե չեք ծառայել, քանի որ վոռիկի անտանելի ցավերի պատճառով ուխոդ եք եղել բանակից ապա գնացեք ծառայեք ու վերադարձեք նախորդ կետին: Այս պատասխանից արդեն պայքարիստը վերջնականապես համբերությունից դուրս կգա եւ կաշխատի ձեզ ինչ-որ կերպ վիրավորել: Սա է մոտավորապես 99% դեպքերում տիպային պայքարիստի ու ադեկվատ մարդու խոսակցության մոտավոր ընթացքը: Եթե համբերություն ունեք, ապա կարող եք ձեզ թույլ տալ նման պոլեմիկայի մեջ մտնել, հակառակ դեպքում միանգամից  փախուստի դիմեք:


Պլագիատից խուսաթելու համար նաեւ նշեմ աղբյուրը՝ adekvatblog.wordpress.com

----------


## Chuk

> Հի հի  դզեց: Բայց արդեն ձանձրացա
> 
> Պատասխանեմ կետ առ կետ:
> 
> 1. Խեռիս
> 2. Խեռիս
> 3. Խեռիս
> 4. Խեռիս
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա էսքանը հերիք ա, որ քիքիրի պես ընդմիշտ արգելափակես ինձ: Բայց դե ինչպես արդեն նշեցի՝ խեռիս:


Խեռիս չի քեզ արգելափակելը, փխկ:

----------


## Գաղթական

Շնորհակալ եմ բովանդակալից պատասխանի համար ))





> Եվրոպան այս ճանապարհի վրա ծախսել է առնվազն 4-5 դար:


ինչի՞ վրա է ծախսել..
ավելի քաղաքակիրթ դառնալո՞ւ, գրագե՞տ, թե՞ պետականամետ..

հետո՝ Եվրոպա ասածը մի ընդհանուր ամբողջություն չի..
այն ընդգրկում է իրարից շատ տարբեր քաղաքակրթություններ՝ իրենց ավանդույթներով, զարգացվածության մակարդակով ու աշխարհահայացքներով..

ասենք՝ նույն Բելգիայում ընդամենը մի 40 տարի առաջ տղաների ու աղջիկների նույն դասարանում նստելը դպրոցում խստիվ արգելվում էր..
սա զարգացվածության մասի՞ն է խոսում..

կամ ասենք 2 հեռուստացույց ունեցողը երկրորդի համար ավելացված հարկ պիտի մուծեր..
սա մշակված օրենսդրության մասի՞ն է խոսում..

ու, վերջապես, այսօր դու կարող ես նույն CV-ն 2 օրինակից ուղարկել նույն աշխատանքի ընդունվելու համարը..
մեկը օտարի անունով, մյուսը՝ ֆլամանացու..
երկրորդը հաստատ կընդունեն, իսկ առաջինին անգամ չեն էլ բարեհաճի մերժումով պատասխանել.. (օդից օրինակ չի, իրականում նման էքսպերիմենտ արվել է)
սա հավասարությա՞ն մասին է խոսում, թե՞ դեմոկրատիայի..





> Դրա համար պետք է հատուկ պետական ծրագիր, իսկ մենք տեսնում ենք ինչի է վերածվել կրթական համակարգը:


100%
բարդակա ամեն բնագավառում..
ինչը և վկայում է ղեկավարության քաղաքական իմպոտենտության մասին )))





> Մասնագետ պատրաստելը ինքնանպատակ չի կարող լինի, ո՞ւր են գնալու հետո այդ մասնագետները: Տնտեսությունը պետք է պահանջարկ ներկայացնի


իհարկե ինքնանպատակ չի կարող լինել..
հատուկ հանձնաժողով է պետք, որ քննի, թե որտեղ ինչ մասնագետի կարիք կա (խոսքը հեղինակավոր ԲՈՒՀ ավարտած ու բարձր որակավորումով մասնագետի մասին է, ու ոչ ասենք Պոլիտեխնիկում 130 դրամով ստուգարք ստացածի..)

ինչ վերաբերումա տնտեսության պահանջարկ ներկայացնելուն՝
բայց ինչի Հայաստանում առողջ տնտեսություն կա՞,
կամ ընդհանրապես տնտեսություն կա՞, դրան օժանդակող պետական ծրագրեր կա՞ն,
սատար կանգնող օրինական դաշտ կա՞, առողջ մրցակցություն կա՞..

բա ո՞վա մեղավոր, որ չկա...


մի օրինակ.

Վոլվո-ում խորհրդակցություն էր..
աութսորսինգի խնդիր կար..
ակնարկեցի Հայաստանի մասին՝ հետաքրքրեց.
էդ Երազը հեչ, կարևորը՝ ասում ես լուրջ գիտական ու մասնագիտական բազա կա...
..սկսեցին ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրել ու..
..ու իրենք էլ իմ պես զգացին, որ անհարմար բան ստացվեց...

ընդհանրապես տասնյակ մտքեր կարող եմ թվել, թե ինչ գործ կարելի է Հայաստանում սկսել, որ համ լավ հարկ վճարես, համ աշխատատողներին լավ գումար տաս, համ էլ քեզ ահագին մնա...
բայց էս նեխած սիստեմի մե՞ջ..
էլ չեմ ասում՝ կեսը սաշիկին, մնացածն էլ հարկայինի՞ն..
դե կներեք էլի )))





> Իսկ ո՞վ էր լինելու այդ կառավարությունում, նախախորհրդարանի հավաքները 2000 մարդ չէին կազմում, եթե չեմ սխալվում ստորագրահավաք էին կազմակերպել օրենքների, թե սահմանադրության փոփոխության համար և հաջողությամբ այն տապալել:
> «Չկա ոչինչ ավելի մնայուն, քան ժամանակավորը» (հեղինակին չեմ հիշում) Աշխարհի դիկտատուրաներից շատերը սկսվել են հենց այսպիսի կարգախոսերով:


եթե դու այն մարդն ես, ում ենթադրում եմ,
ուրեմն՝ քաղաքագիտությունը քո մասնագիտությունն է ))

ես ինքս հետևում եմ էնքանով որքանով..
Սեֆիլյանենց մոլի երկրպագուներից էլ երբեք չեմ եղել..
այսպիսով՝ չեմ կարող պատասխանել էդ հարցին..





> Հետաքրքիր է, չէի լսել… Հետաքրքիր անձնավորություն է, սակայն 1 հոգին ոչինչ չի կարող անել (գուցե հենց այդ պատճառով էլ չի հավագնում), պետք է հենարան ունենա: Եթե հիշում եք վարչապետ բերեցին կարծեմ Անգլիաից Լևոնի ժամանակ, 2 ամիս չդիմացավ:


համաձայն եմ՝
ռուսի ասած՝ "один в поле не воин"..
բայց եթե խոսքը կոնկրետ Վարդանհանի մասին է,
ապա ինքն ընդունակ է շատ լավ թիմ հավաքելու, ինչը մեկ անգամ ու մեկ ծրագրի շրջանակներում չի, որ արելա..

ավելացնեմ թերևս ժողովրդական խոսքը.
ձուկը գլխիցա հոտում..

իհարկե մարմինն էլ պիտի առողջ լինի,
բայց առողջ մարմնի վրա հոտած գլխով էլ հեռու չես գնա..

դե իսկ Հայադտանում երկուսն էլ, մռծ հաշվով, հոտած են...






> Լավ կլինի, բայց չի կարա, նույն րոպեին կկատարվի պալատական իշխանափոխություն… Կրկին պրոբլեմը ոչ այնքան անձի մեջ է, պրոբլեմը ստեղծված համակարգի մեջ է:


չեմ կարծում, թե իր թիմակիցներից որևէ մեկը հանդգնի իր դեմ դուրս գալ..
բոլորի տակն էլ մի կեղտ կա..
ո՞վ կուզի ջրի երես հանել..
Դոդը քեզ օրինակ...

իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա համակարգին՝ no comment

----------


## Գաղթական

ժողովուրդ ո՞վ կլուսավորի անտեղյակիս..

եթե չեմ սխալվում, մի ժամանակ բարոյական չգրված նորմեր կային..
մասնավորապես՝ պատեհ ու անպատեհ առիթներով չհայհոյել, հատկապես՝ կանանց ու աղջիկների ներկայությամբ..

հիմա աջ թե ձախ, տղա թե աղջիկ՝ սաղ քրֆում են..
էս մենակ Ակումբումա՞ սենց, թե՞ ողջ Հայաստանումա նոր մոդա..
ախր՝ մոդա ասեմ.. բարքերի անկում ասեմ.. թե՞ ռուսիֆիկացում...

----------

Lion (06.09.2016), Tiger29 (05.09.2016), Մուշու (06.09.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> ժողովուրդ ո՞վ կլուսավորի անտեղյակիս..
> 
> եթե չեմ սխալվում, մի ժամանակ բարոյական չգրված նորմեր կային..
> մասնավորապես՝ պատեհ ու անպատեհ առիթներով չհայհոյել, հատկապես՝ կանանց ու աղջիկների ներկայությամբ..
> 
> հիմա աջ թե ձախ, տղա թե աղջիկ՝ սաղ քրֆում են..
> էս մենակ Ակումբումա՞ սենց, թե՞ ողջ Հայաստանումա նոր մոդա..
> ախր՝ մոդա ասեմ.. բարքերի անկում ասեմ.. թե՞ ռուսիֆիկացում...


աղջիկների ներկայությամբ չքրֆելը հիմա կոչվում ա սեքսիզմ:

----------

Life (05.09.2016), Tiger29 (05.09.2016), Աթեիստ (06.09.2016), Արշակ (05.09.2016), Գաղթական (05.09.2016), Մուշու (06.09.2016)

----------


## keyboard

Էս ինչ գառլախվել գառլախվավ էս գյոզալ պորտալը։

----------


## Գաղթական

> խոսքը հեղինակավոր ԲՈՒՀ ավարտած ու բարձր որակավորումով մասնագետի մասին է, ու ոչ ասենք Պոլիտեխնիկում 130 դրամով ստուգարք ստացածի..



Հրաշալի նորություն.

NARIC-ը հաստատել է, որ հայերեն լեզվով տրված քննությունը հաշվի կառնվի Օքսֆորդի ու Քեմբրիջի համալսարան ընդունվելուց:

Araratian Baccalaureate

----------


## Overdose

> Խեռիս չի քեզ արգելափակելը, փխկ:


Ինչեւէ:
Երեւի չարժեր սրան հասցնել:
Ողջ լերուք:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչեւէ:
> Երեւի չարժեր սրան հասցնել:
> Ողջ լերուք:


Բնականաբար չարժեր ու անձնական հարթության բոլոր գրառումները ենթակա են մաքրման (իմ, քո, Տրիբունի և այլն):

----------


## Chilly

https://youtu.be/mL_LLKsrWGc?t=215

3:35-ից նայեք, մենակ իմ մոտ ա՞ տպավորություն, որ էս վայ-գեներալն ափսոսանքով ա խոսում...

----------


## Chuk

> https://youtu.be/mL_LLKsrWGc?t=215
> 
> 3:35-ից նայեք, մենակ իմ մոտ ա՞ տպավորություն, որ էս վայ-գեներալն ափսոսանքով ա խոսում...


Վստահ եմ, որ թվում ա

----------

Աթեիստ (13.09.2016)

----------


## Overdose

Ըհը; Ասում եք էլի: Պավլիկենք ահագին բան փոխեցին երկրում, ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի: Գնացել էի անկախության շքերթին: Հրապարակ մտնելուց պարզվեց, որ պարտադիր ստուգում պիտի անցնեմ: «Էս ինչ թազա ֆինտեր են»,-դժգոհ մտածեցի ես, ու անմիջապես էլ հիշեցի ՊՊԾ գնդի գրավումը, ու այն, որ մեր օրհնյալ երկրում այլեւս անհնար բաներ չկան, էդ առումով միլիցեքի զգուշությունը արդարացված էր: Մարդ ես, մեկը ջեբը գցած գռանատ տաներ, ու որոշեր ահաբեկչություն աներ, ով էր հետո տեր կանգնելու:
Երկրորդ անգամ Պավլիկենց հիշեցի հրետանային համազարկի ժամանակ: Առաջ տենց բաներ չէին անում, ու երբ անսպասելի համազարկի որոտը լսվեց, առաջին բանը որ մտքովս անցավ՝ «Էլի՞ ահաբեկչություն» միտքն էր:
Ասածս ինչ ա: Պավլիկենք իսկապես փոխեցին երկիրը: Առաջ գմփոց լսելուց մտածում էինք, որ հարեւանի անչափահաս գյադեքն են բոմբիկներ պայթեցնում, իսկ հիմա նույն գմփոցը լսելուց պիտի պառկես ու թաքստոց ման գաս, որովհետեւ չգիտես, թե էլ ով ա որոշել ահաբեկչությամբ երկիր փոխի:

----------


## anslov

Բավականին հետաքրքիր վերլուծություն է, սենց բան "Ազատությունից" չէի սպասում...




> Օրեր առաջ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի Azatutyun.am կայքում զետեղվեց անգլերեն լեզվով մի հոդված, որն անդրադառնում էր հայաստանյան որոշ արևմտամետ հ/կ-ների կողմից արված՝ ՊՊԾ գնդի գրավմանը հաջորդած արձագանքներին: Սակայն, նույն այդ հ/կ-ների կողմից բարձրացված աղմուկից հետո, ժամեր անց անգլալեզու այդ հոդվածը հեռացվեց կայքից:
> Ձեզ ենք ներկայացնում վերոնշյալ հոդվածի ոչ պաշտոնական թարգմանությունը:
> Քաղաքացիական հասարակության աջակցությունը հայ զինյալներին հարցեր է առաջացնում
> Ինչո՞ւ Հայաստանի առաջատար հասարակական կազմակերպությունները, որոնք սատարում են ժողավրդավարությունը, մարդու իրավունքները և արևմուտքի հետ սերտ կապերը, ջանասիրաբար աջակցում էին զինված ծայրահեղական ազգայնականներին, ովքեր Երևանում գրավել էին ոստիկանական բաժանմունք՝ չհաջողված հեղաշրջման փորձի շրջանակներում: Սա մի հարց է, որը բավական երկար հետապնդելու է նրանց կամ վերջիններիս ամերիկյան կամ եվրոպական դոնորներին:
> Երեք ոստիկանների մահվան պատճառ դարձած ծայրահեղական ընդդիմադիր խմբի զինված անդամներին Հայաստանի իշխանությունների երկշաբաթյա դիմակայության ժամանակ հիմնականում արևմուտքից ֆինանսավորվող քաղաքացիական խմբերը հանդես էին գալիս բազմաթիվ հայտարարություններով: Նրանք բազմիցս դատապարտեցին Երևանում հակակառավարական ցույցերի ժամանակ զինյալների համակիրների զանգվածային ձերբակալություններն և ոստիկանական անհամաչափ ուժի կիրառումը:
> Սակայն, ի տարբերություն Միացյալ Նահանգների ու Եվրոպական Միության, նրանք ոչ մի անգամ չքննադատեցին քաղաքի հարավային Էրեբունի արվարձանում ոստիկանական բաժանմունքի վրա հարձակումը: Այդ խմբերից որոշները այնքան հեռու գնացին, որ սկսեցին արդարացնել զինյալների կողմից բժշկական անձնակազմին պատանդ վերցնելու որոշումը, որը հատկապես խիստ դատապարտվեց արևմտյան տերությունների կողմից:
> Ոստիկանական հաստատության գրավումից անմիջապես հետո՝ հուլիսի 17-ի վաղա ռավոտյան զինյալները Նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանից պահանջեցին ազատել «Հիմնադիր խորհրդարան» կառույցի բանտարկված առաջնորդ Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանին և հրաժարական տալ: Ֆեյսբուքյան հրապարակման մեջ նրանք կեղծ հայտարարություն տարածեցին, թե վերահսկում են ողջ Երևանն ու կից տարածքները:
> «Բանակային ստորաբաժանումները միացել են մեզ: Ապստամբությունը տարածվում է ողջ երկրով մեկ»,- այսպես նրանք ստել էին իրենց հայտարարության մեջ:
> Երեք տասնյակ զինյալները նաև հորդորում էին հայերին դուրս գալ փողոցներ, զինվել, գրավել նոր ոստիկանական բաժանմունքներ և չեզոքացնել յուրաքանչյուրին, ով կհակառակվի իրենց: Ինչպես հետագայում ընդդիմադիր «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաալիքին տված մեկնաբանություններում զինյալների առաջնորդ Վարուժան Ավետիսյանը հստակեցրեց՝ մարդիկ պետք է «ֆիզիկապես ոչնչացնեին» ցանկացած իրավապահ սպայի, ով ուժ կկիրառեր իրենց դեմ:
> ...


http://haymedia.am/?p=5572&l=am%2Faz...y+targmanutyun

----------

Overdose (23.09.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ըհը; Ասում եք էլի: Պավլիկենք ահագին բան փոխեցին երկրում, ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի: Գնացել էի անկախության շքերթին: Հրապարակ մտնելուց պարզվեց, որ պարտադիր ստուգում պիտի անցնեմ: «Էս ինչ թազա ֆինտեր են»,-դժգոհ մտածեցի ես, ու անմիջապես էլ հիշեցի ՊՊԾ գնդի գրավումը, ու այն, որ մեր օրհնյալ երկրում այլեւս անհնար բաներ չկան, էդ առումով միլիցեքի զգուշությունը արդարացված էր: Մարդ ես, մեկը ջեբը գցած գռանատ տաներ, ու որոշեր ահաբեկչություն աներ, ով էր հետո տեր կանգնելու:
> Երկրորդ անգամ Պավլիկենց հիշեցի հրետանային համազարկի ժամանակ: Առաջ տենց բաներ չէին անում, ու երբ անսպասելի համազարկի որոտը լսվեց, առաջին բանը որ մտքովս անցավ՝ «Էլի՞ ահաբեկչություն» միտքն էր:
> Ասածս ինչ ա: Պավլիկենք իսկապես փոխեցին երկիրը: Առաջ գմփոց լսելուց մտածում էինք, որ հարեւանի անչափահաս գյադեքն են բոմբիկներ պայթեցնում, իսկ հիմա նույն գմփոցը լսելուց պիտի պառկես ու թաքստոց ման գաս, որովհետեւ չգիտես, թե էլ ով ա որոշել ահաբեկչությամբ երկիր փոխի:


Բայց դու ինչ խնդալու ես: Քո սիրելի կառավարության պատճառով սահմանի բնակչությունը ամեն օր է էդ պայթյունները լսում ու չի վախենում, դու Պավլիկենց կրակոցներից վախեցար, հա?  :LOL:  Իրականում լավ ա, որ դու իրանցից վախեցել ես, էդ կարևոր ֆակտոր ա, որ իրանցից վախենան սաշիկի վկաները: Ոստիկանների մասին չխոսամ: Չէ մի, ոստիկան: :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Էն օրը քնած էի, փողոցում գոռգոռոց լսվեց: Սիրտս ճաքեց: Ինձ թվաց Շանթ Հարությունյանն ա բանտից փախել:

----------

Aurora (14.10.2016), John (23.09.2016), Quyr Qery (23.09.2016), Աթեիստ (24.09.2016), Վիշապ (24.09.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Բայց դու ինչ խնդալու ես: Քո սիրելի կառավարության պատճառով սահմանի բնակչությունը ամեն օր է էդ պայթյունները լսում


Բայց ով ասեց, որ կառավարությունը իմ սիրելին ա? :Smile:  Համ էլ սահմանին կրակոցները կառավարության պատճառով են? տրամաբանությունը որն ա? այսինքն կառավարությունը գնում ադրբեջանցիքին ասում ա կրակեք մեր գյուղերի վրա? :LOL:  Մտքերի ընթացքը քանի գնում, դզում ա :LOL: 




> Իրականում լավ ա, որ դու իրանցից վախեցել ես, էդ կարևոր ֆակտոր ա, որ իրանցից վախենան սաշիկի վկաները


Ինձ թվում ա նորմալ ա, որ շարքային քաղաքացին զենքով ու թրաշով անկանխատեսելի անձնավորություններից վախենում ա

Սաշիկի վկա :LOL:  Ես էնքան սաշիկի վկա եմ ինչքան դու, հարգելիս

----------


## Overdose

> Բավականին հետաքրքիր վերլուծություն է, սենց բան "Ազատությունից" չէի սպասում...
> 
> 
> 
> http://haymedia.am/?p=5572&l=am%2Faz...y+targmanutyun


Բայց չտո տո հավատս չի գալիս, որ Ազատությունը սենց բան կդներ իր կայքում: Նոտարով հաստատված սքրինշոթ կա?

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Բայց ով ասեց, որ կառավարությունը իմ սիրելին ա? Համ էլ սահմանին կրակոցները կառավարության պատճառով են? տրամաբանությունը որն ա? այսինքն կառավարությունը գնում ադրբեջանցիքին ասում ա կրակեք մեր գյուղերի վրա? Մտքերի ընթացքը քանի գնում, դզում ա
> 
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա նորմալ ա, որ շարքային քաղաքացին զենքով ու թրաշով անկանխատեսելի անձնավորություններից վախենում ա
> 
> Սաշիկի վկա Ես էնքան սաշիկի վկա եմ ինչքան դու, հարգելիս


Չէ, սահմանի կրակոցներն իմ վարած քաղաքականության հետևանք են, մտքերի ընթացքից գոնե մի խոսա: Չուկ, թրաշդ տեղում ա չէ, մոտդ հանկարծ դանակ-մկրատ չպահես, պոտենցիալ վտանգ կլինես մեր ազգի համար:

Մեկ էլ անկանխատեսելի անձնավորությունը որն ա?

----------

John (23.09.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, սահմանի կրակոցներն իմ վարած քաղաքականության հետևանք են, մտքերի ընթացքից գոնե մի խոսա: Չուկ, թրաշդ տեղում ա չէ, մոտդ հանկարծ դանակ-մկրատ չպահես, պոտենցիալ վտանգ կլինես մեր ազգի համար:
> 
> Մեկ էլ անկանխատեսելի անձնավորությունը որն ա?


Չէ, թրաշվել եմ թարսի պես, չորս տարի ընդմիջումից հետո  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց չտո տո հավատս չի գալիս, որ Ազատությունը սենց բան կդներ իր կայքում: Նոտարով հաստատված սքրինշոթ կա?


Էս հոդվածի անգլերեն վերսիան հաստատ կար, հեղինակն էլ Էմիլ Դանիելյան: Զանազան տարբերակներ են պտտվում, թե ինչու Ազատությունը նման հոդված կդներ: Տարբերակներից մեկն էն ա, որ դա ուղղված էր դրսին, թե՝ տեսեք ինչ կազմակերպությունների եք փող տալիս, ձեր հայտարարություններին հակասող բաներ են ասում:

----------

Aurora (14.10.2016), Overdose (23.09.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Չէ, սահմանի կրակոցներն իմ վարած քաղաքականության հետևանք են


Կբացատրես «փոխանցման տրամաբանական շղթան»? Նկատի ունեմ կառավարության քաղաքականության ու սահմանին կրակոցների միջեւ: Ասենք հետեւյալ կերպ՝ պատճառ=>հետեւանք:



> մտքերի ընթացքից գոնե մի խոսա


Իսկ ինչու չխոսամ?




> Մեկ էլ անկանխատեսելի անձնավորությունը որն ա?


Անկանխատեսելի ասելով նկատի ունեմ, երբ մարդու մտերի ընթացքը եւ արարքները չեն ենթարկվում որեւէ տրամաբանության: Օրինակ, զինված գրավել պետական հիմնարկ, պահանջել սեֆիլյանի ազատում, մի օր հետո պահանջել սերժի հրաժարական, էլի մի օր հետո պահանջել սնունդ, ինտերնետ ու պապիրոս օրը ցերեկով օդ կրակել ավտոմատով, անիմաստ տեղը փչացնել սովարական հարկատուի փողերով ձեռքբերված պետական գույք, պատանդ վերցնել իրենց իսկ օգնության եկած բժիշկների, բողոքել, որ իրենց վրա կրակում են եւ այլն, եւ այլն: Ցուցակը կարելի է շարունակել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կբացատրես «փոխանցման տրամաբանական շղթան»? Նկատի ունեմ կառավարության քաղաքականության ու սահմանին կրակոցների միջեւ: Ասենք հետեւյալ կերպ՝ պատճառ=>հետեւանք:
> 
> 
> Իսկ ինչու չխոսամ?
> 
> 
> 
> Անկանխատեսելի ասելով նկատի ունեմ, երբ մարդու մտերի ընթացքը եւ արարքները չեն ենթարկվում որեւէ տրամաբանության: Օրինակ, զինված գրավել պետական հիմնարկ, պահանջել սեֆիլյանի ազատում, մի օր հետո պահանջել սերժի հրաժարական, էլի մի օր հետո պահանջել սնունդ, ինտերնետ ու պապիրոս օրը ցերեկով օդ կրակել ավտոմատով, անիմաստ տեղը փչացնել սովարական հարկատուի փողերով ձեռքբերված պետական գույք, պատանդ վերցնել իրենց իսկ օգնության եկած բժիշկների, բողոքել, որ իրենց վրա կրակում են եւ այլն, եւ այլն: Ցուցակը կարելի է շարունակել:


Երևի էդ տրամաբանությունը քո շահերից չի բխում, դրա համար չես ուզում տեսնել, 
ասենք դու ուզում ես փուչիկները ձեռքիդ երջանիկ ժպիտով ճեմել հրապարակում ու հիանալ մշակութային իսկանդերների 
ճարտարապետությամբ ու բարձրախոսից արձակվող աղջկա ներդաշնակ ճիչերով, բայց ավաղ մռայլ խոհերդ քեզ տանում են ինչ-որ անթրաշ ահաբեկիչների սարսափելի արարքներն ու 
հպարտորեն բխկացող հրավառությունը այլևս հոգուդ ելևէջները խուտուտ տալու փոխարեն խուճապ ու սարսուռ է պատճառում:
Հավանաբար աստվածները քեզ օժտել են երջանիկ, կուշտ ու անդարդ լինելու վառ ձգտմամբ և այլ քնարերգական ձիրքերով, 
սակայն և մթագնել են այլոց հիմար խնդիրները տեսնելու անիմաստ կարողությունը ի շահ քո կատարյալ երանելիության:
Այդպես էլ է պատահում:

----------

Aurora (14.10.2016), Quyr Qery (24.09.2016), Տրիբուն (24.09.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Երևի էդ տրամաբանությունը քո շահերից չի բխում, դրա համար չես ուզում տեսնել, 
> ասենք դու ուզում ես փուչիկները ձեռքիդ երջանիկ ժպիտով ճեմել հրապարակում ու հիանալ մշակութային իսկանդերների 
> ճարտարապետությամբ ու բարձրախոսից արձակվող աղջկա ներդաշնակ ճիչերով, բայց ավաղ մռայլ խոհերդ քեզ տանում են ինչ-որ անթրաշ ահաբեկիչների սարսափելի արարքներն ու 
> հպարտորեն բխկացող հրավառությունը այլևս հոգուդ ելևէջները խուտուտ տալու փոխարեն խուճապ ու սարսուռ է պատճառում:
> Հավանաբար աստվածները քեզ օժտել են երջանիկ, կուշտ ու անդարդ լինելու վառ ձգտմամբ և այլ քնարերգական ձիրքերով, 
> սակայն և մթագնել են այլոց հիմար խնդիրները տեսնելու անիմաստ կարողությունը ի շահ քո կատարյալ երանելիության:
> Այդպես էլ է պատահում:


Կակ նելզյա տոչնո սկազանո :LOL:  Այո, ես իմ ամբողջ գիտակցական կյանքը ապրել եմ ՀՀ-ում, ես ապրում եմ իմ երկրում, ես ինձ իմ երկրի տերն եմ համարում, ու սիրում եմ իմ երկիրը իր բոլոր բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ՝ վատ ճանապարհներով, կաշառակեր պաշտոնյայով ու նույնքան պոտենցիալ կաշառակեր հավաքարարով, սերժերով ու պավլիկներով հանդերձ: Ես չեմ ուզում լացել, բողոքել, նվնվալ ու մաղձ կուտակել: Անցած սերունդը դա լիուլի արեց ու անում է, ու արդյունքի չհասավ: Ես ուզում եմ ուրախանալ, որ անկախ երկրում եմ ապրում, ու ամեն անգամ երկրից դժգոհելու ու մուննաթ գալուց առաջ հարց եմ տալիս ինքս ինձ՝ իսկ ես ինչ եմ արել երկրի համար: Այո, ես լիուլի վայելեցի անկախության տոնը, ի սրտե ուրախացա մշակութային իսկանդերների համար ու հպարտ զգացի իմ բանակի համար: Այո, Պալոյի մասին մտքերը ինձ տհաճ էին տոնական օրով. պավլիկները ստիպեցին ինձ անպաշտպան զգալ իմ սեփական երկրում: Էն միտքը, որ ամեն պատահած մարդ կարող ա օրը ցերեկով ավտոմատով քաղաքի կենտրոնում իր հայեցողությամբ ու իր կիսագրագետ մտքի թռիչքով հարցեր կարա լուծի, տհաճ էր իմ համար:

Բայց մեկա չհասկացա կառավարության ու ադրբեջանցիքի կրակոցների միջեւ կապը: Որեւէ մեկը տրամաբանական ու հոդաբաշխ կբացատրի կապը էդ երկու երեւույթների մեջ?

----------


## Chuk

Անպաշտպան զգալու պատճառը Պավլիկենք չեն, այլ իշխանությունները, այդ թվում ոստիկանական համակարգը, որը կարողանում ա ահաբեկել քաղաքացիներին, բայց իր գունդը չի կարողանում պաշտպանել «ահաբեկիչներից»: Իհարկե նման ոստիկանություն ու նման իշխանություն ունենալու դեպքում դու պետք է ցնցվես ամեն մի դխկոցից, որտև հա, ցանկացած մեկը կարող է օրը ցերեկով շենք գրավել, քանզի դրանք պաշտպանելու կոչվածները զբաղված են ցուցադրականությամբ ու ժողովրդին ահաբեկելով:

----------

Aurora (14.10.2016), John (24.09.2016), Տրիբուն (24.09.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Կակ նելզյա տոչնո սկազանո Այո, ես իմ ամբողջ գիտակցական կյանքը ապրել եմ ՀՀ-ում, ես ապրում եմ իմ երկրում, ես ինձ իմ երկրի տերն եմ համարում, ու սիրում եմ իմ երկիրը իր բոլոր բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ՝ վատ ճանապարհներով, կաշառակեր պաշտոնյայով ու նույնքան պոտենցիալ կաշառակեր հավաքարարով, սերժերով ու պավլիկներով հանդերձ: Ես չեմ ուզում լացել, բողոքել, նվնվալ ու մաղձ կուտակել: Անցած սերունդը դա լիուլի արեց ու անում է, ու արդյունքի չհասավ: Ես ուզում եմ ուրախանալ, որ անկախ երկրում եմ ապրում, ու ամեն անգամ երկրից դժգոհելու ու մուննաթ գալուց առաջ հարց եմ տալիս ինքս ինձ՝ իսկ ես ինչ եմ արել երկրի համար: Այո, ես լիուլի վայելեցի անկախության տոնը, ի սրտե ուրախացա մշակութային իսկանդերների համար ու հպարտ զգացի իմ բանակի համար: Այո, Պալոյի մասին մտքերը ինձ տհաճ էին տոնական օրով. պավլիկները ստիպեցին ինձ անպաշտպան զգալ իմ սեփական երկրում: Էն միտքը, որ ամեն պատահած մարդ կարող ա օրը ցերեկով ավտոմատով քաղաքի կենտրոնում իր հայեցողությամբ ու իր կիսագրագետ մտքի թռիչքով հարցեր կարա լուծի, տհաճ էր իմ համար:
> 
> Բայց մեկա չհասկացա կառավարության ու ադրբեջանցիքի կրակոցների միջեւ կապը: Որեւէ մեկը տրամաբանական ու հոդաբաշխ կբացատրի կապը էդ երկու երեւույթների մեջ?


Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ քեզ ինչ-որ բան բացատրելը, բացարձակ անիմաստ է, քեզ հենա հազար էջ ա բան են բացատրում, դու մեկ ա վարդագույն ակնոցներով իսկանդերին ես նայում ու հպարտանում քո ոստիկանությամբ, քո սերժիկով, քո ոչ այնքան անկախ երկրով, որտեղ բնակչության աղքատության մակարդակը եսիմ ուր ա հասել, պատերազմի վտանգ կա, երկրում էլ բնակչություն չի մնացել:
Աչքիս դու ուղղակի Հ1-ի աշխատող ես՝ տակն ես մնացել:

----------

Aurora (14.10.2016), John (24.09.2016), S.L.V. (25.09.2016), Շինարար (24.09.2016), Տրիբուն (24.09.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .....ասենք դու ուզում ես փուչիկները ձեռքիդ երջանիկ ժպիտով ճեմել հրապարակում :


Իմ հիշելով ՀՀկական փուչիկները հրապարակում Պավլիկենցից վտանգավոր են։ ։) Բայց ինքը եթե ուզում ա, կարա էտ փուչիկների տակ կանգնի, բնությանը ահագին օգուտ կտա։

----------

Aurora (14.10.2016), Quyr Qery (25.09.2016), S.L.V. (25.09.2016), Շինարար (24.09.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ քեզ ինչ-որ բան բացատրելը, բացարձակ անիմաստ է, քեզ հենա հազար էջ ա բան են բացատրում


Հազար էջ բան են բացատրում :LOL:  հիհի :LOL:  Էդ հազար էջ բացատրածի միջից որ բեսեդկի ու խոհանոցի մակարդակի «փաստարկները» հանես, տակը մի 10% նյութ հազիվ մնա:




> ... հպարտանում քո ոստիկանությամբ, քո սերժիկով, ...


Այ քեզ բան… Ես երբ հպարտացա սերժիկով? իմ համար սերժիկը էնքան անընդունելի ա, ինչքան քո համար: Ավելի ճիշտ իմ համար մեկ ա սերժիկը կլինի, թե պավլիկը, երկուսն էլ նույն սանրի կտավ են:




> Աչքիս դու ուղղակի Հ1-ի աշխատող ես՝ տակն ես մնացել:


Չէ, Հ1-ի աշխատող չեմ, սովորական մարդ եմ 140K աշխատավարձով: 
Ասեմ ավելին, ոչ 300քմ առանձնատանն եմ ապրում, ոչ էլ ամիսը 250 հազար կոմունալ եմ փակում ու հրապարակային զռռում ու նվնվում վատ կյանքից:

Այ մարդ, ես զարմանում եմ: ԿԱՌԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ =>ԱԴՐԲԵՋԱՆՑԻՔԻ ԿՐԱԿՈՑՆԵՐ:  Քանի որ ոչ մեկը հանձն չառավ բացատրել էդ կապը, փորձեմ ես բացատրել: Բացատրությունը ավելի քան պարզ ա: Ոչ մի կապ էլ չկա: Ինչ կապ կարող ա լինել կառավարության որակի ու թշնամի երկրի թշնամի զինվորի կրակոցի միջեւ: Ոչ մի կապ: Որովհետեւ անկախ քո կառավարության որակից, քո թշնամի երկիրը միշտ էլ կրակելու ա քո վրա: Առավելագույնը, որով էս թեզի կողմնակիցները «կհիմնավորեն» իրենց գիծը, հետեւյալն ա՝ «այ որ եթե կառավարությունը լավ աշխատեր, մենք կդառնայինք Հայաստանի Միացյալ Նահանգներ, ադրբեջանցիք կվախենային մեզնից ու չէին կրակի մեր վրա»: Անլուրջ ա ու ծիծաղելի: Նույն ձեւ անլուրջ ու ծիծաղելի են էդ որակի մնացած «փաստարկների» ահագին մեծ մասը: Դրանք ըստ էության փաստարկներ էլ չեն, այլ խոհանոցի, բեսեդկի, տաքսու մեջի խոսակցություններ: 

Նույն որակի բլթեր էին մեջբերում պավլիկենք երբ հայտնվում էին կամերաների դեմը: Ինչի նրանք ձախողվեցին? Որովհետեւ իրանց նեղություն չտվեցին նորմալ գաղափարախոսությամբ հանդես գալ, որը կհամոզեր ավելի շատ մարդկանց իրենց իրավացիության մեջ: Դրա փոխարեն մեր հերոսները նախընտրեցին հանդես գալ այ սենց բլթերի մակարդակի կոչերով, որոնք իհարկե կարող են հաճելի լինել ստրատեգ տնային տնտեսուհիների ու ամենագետ տաքսիստների համար, բայց էդ նույն կոչերը, ադեկվատ մարդկանց ականջին բախվելով նորանոր հարցեր էին առաջացնում, որոնց պատասխանը պալոյենք չունեին: Դրա համար էլ զինված ապստամբությունը մանրից սկսվեց վերածվել ֆարսի՝ կանխատեսելի ելքով:

----------


## Overdose

Էս նորությունը կարդացել եք, ազգակիցներ? http://www.yerkir.am/news/view/112104.html
Հետաքրքիր ա, շատերն են տենց մտածում սասնա ծռերի համակիրների մեջ, թե էս կինը բացառություն էր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս նորությունը կարդացել եք, ազգակիցներ? http://www.yerkir.am/news/view/112104.html
> Հետաքրքիր ա, շատերն են տենց մտածում սասնա ծռերի համակիրների մեջ, թե էս կինը բացառություն էր:


Էս ինչ հին բան ա: Էս կնգան արդեն ոնց կարացել, ֆեյսբուքահայությունը բզկտել ա (ու լավ ա արել)

----------


## John

> Էս նորությունը կարդացել եք, ազգակիցներ? http://www.yerkir.am/news/view/112104.html
> Հետաքրքիր ա, շատերն են տենց մտածում սասնա ծռերի համակիրների մեջ, թե էս կինը բացառություն էր:


էդ կինը բացառություն չի՝ թյուրիմացություն է։

----------


## Overdose

Լավ ա, որ տենց մտածողները բացառություն են: Էդ հոդվածում էլ էր գրած, որ կողքինները խնդրել են դադարացնել ելույթը:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ ա, որ տենց մտածողները բացառություն են: Էդ հոդվածում էլ էր գրած, որ կողքինները խնդրել են դադարացնել ելույթը:


Ժողվուրդն էլ սուլել ու լռեցրել ա:

----------


## anslov

> Լավ ա, որ տենց մտածողները բացառություն են: Էդ հոդվածում էլ էր գրած, որ կողքինները խնդրել են դադարացնել ելույթը:


Ճիշտն ասած, ես էտ կնգա հետ համաձայն եմ, որ լավ կլինի հենց իրենց, ղարաբաղցիների  համար, որ Երևանից գնան:  Թե չէ Երևանում... Երեք օր առաջ հազիվ պրծա բուլդոզերի տակ ընկնելուց, երեկ շունն էր հոշոտելու Երևանի կենտրոնում, էսօր էլի մեքենայի տակ էի ընկնելու: Իսկ վաղը սպասվում ա, որ մեր բակի կատուն կընկնի հետևիցս ու կչանգռի: Քանի օր փորձում եմ իրան շրջանցեմ, ու ինքը տեղից մի սանտիմ չշարժվելով, չագլի հայացքով վրես նայելով,  ֆշշացնում ա

----------


## Smokie

> Ճիշտն ասած, ես էտ կնգա հետ համաձայն եմ, որ լավ կլինի հենց իրենց, ղարաբաղցիների  համար, որ Երևանից գնան:  Թե չէ Երևանում... Երեք օր առաջ հազիվ պրծա բուլդոզերի տակ ընկնելուց, երեկ շունն էր հոշոտելու Երևանի կենտրոնում, էսօր էլի մեքենայի տակ էի ընկնելու: Իսկ վաղը սպասվում ա, որ մեր բակի կատուն կընկնի հետևիցս ու կչանգռի: Քանի օր փորձում եմ իրան շրջանցեմ, ու ինքը տեղից մի սանտիմ չշարժվելով, չագլի հայացքով վրես նայելով,  ֆշշացնում ա


Հմմմ, զգույշ եղիր: :Scare:  Էդ չար կատուները, շները ու մեքենաները կախարդական ունակություննրի տեր են: Էդ ելույթի պահին իրանց հոգին փոխանցեցին էդ կնոջը, որ կարողանան մարդկային լեզվով դիմեն ղարաբաղցիներին: :Secret:

----------


## Overdose

Գյոզալ տղուն հավայի տեղը նստցնում են: Վայ քո արա բա էս երկիր ա, բա էս իշխանություն ա….. :Scare:  :Shok:  :Not I: 
http://armlur.am/612753/

----------


## Overdose

Էս ինչ փողի բազար ա ժողովուրդ, խաբար եք???

http://blognews.am/arm/news/420952/a...gzvrtoc-e.html

----------


## Chuk

> Էս ինչ փողի բազար ա ժողովուրդ, խաբար եք???
> 
> http://blognews.am/arm/news/420952/a...gzvrtoc-e.html


Էս գրողը *ա* ա կերել, որ Սյուզանին փողոցային կին ա անվանում: 
Մնացածն էլ ներքին տարաձայնություններ են, որոնք մեզ չեն վերաբերում:

----------


## keyboard

Էս ինչ ասիր Նարեկին, բա որ շները գան քեզ վրա՞ 
 :LOL: 
Օվերդոզ, դու հազիվ էլ բլոգնյուզ ցիտես ու նարեկ մալյան։

----------

Quyr Qery (01.12.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս ինչ ասիր Նարեկին, բա որ շները գան քեզ վրա՞ 
> 
> Օվերդոզ, դու հազիվ էլ բլոգնյուզ ցիտես ու նարեկ մալյան։


Նարե՞կն էր գրողը... գրողը տանի... բռատ, վատ բան չեմ ասել, ասել եմ «բադ ա կերել»: Կարծում եմ կերած կլինի  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (01.12.2016)

----------


## keyboard

> Նարե՞կն էր գրողը... գրողը տանի... բռատ, վատ բան չեմ ասել, ասել եմ «բադ ա կերել»: Կարծում եմ կերած կլինի


Չի անցնում ապեր, վերջ ասել ես, տուն գնալուց զգուշ կլնես։
 :LOL:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Նարեկ Մալյան, Կառլ, Նարեկ Մալյան  :Lol2:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Օվերդոզն էլ ակումբի "Անկախ Հայաստանն" ա:  :Jpit:

----------


## Overdose

Ես գիտեի, որ կհավանեք

Էդ Նարեկ Մալյանն ով ա որ? Ասեք իմանամ, հաջորդ անգամ չմեջբերեմ

----------


## keyboard

> Օվերդոզն էլ ակումբի "Անկախ Հայաստանն" ա:


Բայց ինչ դեբիլ գյադա էտի, դրա գրած ստատուսները գալուստի գոհարներից լավն են։
Զովքի վրով ու մենյուի վրով գրածները տեսել ե՞ս։
 :LOL:  բացում ա

----------


## Overdose

> Բայց ինչ դեբիլ գյադա էտի


Ով?

----------


## Overdose

> Օվերդոզն էլ ակումբի "Անկախ Հայաստանն" ա:


Այ քույրիկս, Օվերդոզը թոշակի ա անցել, իրա համար հանգիստ, խաղաղ ապրում ա: 

Անպայման պիտի մի վատ բան գրես?

----------


## keyboard

> Ով?


Անկախ հանրապետականը

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Այ քույրիկս, Օվերդոզը թոշակի ա անցել, իրա համար հանգիստ, խաղաղ ապրում ա: 
> 
> Անպայման պիտի մի վատ բան գրես?


Ուղղակի մնաց Մենուա ցիտես ու Գալուստ, սաղ տեղը կընկնի: ))

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Բայց ինչ դեբիլ գյադա էտի, դրա գրած ստատուսները գալուստի գոհարներից լավն են։
> Զովքի վրով ու մենյուի վրով գրածները տեսել ե՞ս։
>  բացում ա


Ֆբում չկամ, էդ գոհարները չեմ տեսել:  :Sad:

----------

Տրիբուն (02.12.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Ուղղակի մնաց Մենուա ցիտես ու Գալուստ, սաղ տեղը կընկնի: ))


Ոնց ասես: Հենց հարմար բան տեսնեմ, անպայման կմեջբերեմ: Տակն էլ կգրեմ՝ նվիրվում է քեզ  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս ամեն մուտիլովկի համար իսկականից 15.000 դրա՞մ են տալիս։ Արա դաժե սրա մե՞ջ են փող մտնում։ Ես 700 դրամից ավել չէի տա՝ հարկերը մեջը։

----------

John (02.12.2016)

----------


## Overdose

Ազգակիցներ, ձեր կարծիքն ա հետաքրքիր: Էս մարդն էլ ա rejimi struk, թե չէ?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater




> Այնքան է շիկացել ոգևորությունը իշխանափոխության և հակառուսականության ջատագովների կոչերը արդեն հասել է սփյուռքի մեր անխելք երիտասարդությանը...Շատ չեի ուզենա խորանալ, որովհետև իմ հոգս չէ այդ տեսակ սին, ունայն բաներով զբաղվելը: Սակայն, երբ *երեկվա Սեֆիլյանական լակոտները* ինձ անվանում են ստրուկ, գործակալ, դավաճան, ԿԳԲ, զրպարտում են, մինչև ընդհուպ ամոթանքներ ու խորհուրդներ տալով Մոնթեի ու Կարոի աննունները չարտասանել կամ Եռաբլուր չայցելել և այլն...նույնիսկ խոստանում են ապրիլի 24-ի օրով ինձ ապտակել...
> Ես քաղաքականությամբ չեմ զբաղվում, ոչ էլ քաղաքական դեմքերի հետ գործ ունեմ: Ինչքան կարող եմ *այս բոլոր շարժումներին և "հեղափոխություններին" ու մասխարայություններին* միայն որպես զբաղմունք հետևում եմ: Այո՛, ես համարում եմ, որ ՀՀ նախագահը մեր բանակի գերագույն հրամանատարն է: Այո՛, ես հավատում եմ, որ Ռուսաստանը մեր դաշնակիցն է իր լավ ու վատ կողմերով, և դա իմ համոզմունքն է, իմ սեփական իրավունքն է: Ով չի հավանում, չի ընդունում կամ հանդուրժում՝ գրողի ծոցը...Ես միայն ու միայն իմ Հայրենիքի զինվորն եմ, և ինձ համար վերևում Աստված, ներքևեում՝ Հայոց Բանակն ու Հայաստանն է: Միակ իմ կյանքի մնացած օրերի իղձն ու երազանքն է սփյուռքահայերի հայրենադարձությունը, Հայաստանում վերջնական հաստատվելը, և այս միտքը և ցանկությունը շատերի մոտ արդեն արթնացել է՝ ազատվել ստույգ ձուլումից և հեռվից կեղծ հայրենասիրություն խաղացողներին ճշմարիտ ուղին ապացուցելու, պարապ խոսակցություններին վերջ դնելու:
> Հ.Գ. ԵՐԲԵՔ ՉԵՄ ՊԱՐՏԱԴԵԼ ԻՄ ՄՏՔԵՐԸ, ՈՉ ԷԼ ԹՈՒՅԼ ԵՄ ՏՎԵԼ, ՈՐ ԻՆՁ ՈՒՐԻՇՆԵՐԸ ՊԱՐՏԱԴՐԵՆ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ազգակիցներ, ձեր կարծիքն ա հետաքրքիր: Էս մարդն էլ ա rejimi struk, թե չէ?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Հիմա ինչքան կռված տղա կա, ով թթու խոսք ա ասել Ժիրոյենց, ու դրական խոսք սերժիկենց, պետք ա մեջբերես ու կարծիք հարցնե՞ս:


Ներող, մեր ախպեր, մենք մեր սեփական կարծիքն ունենք ու ինչ ա թե էսինչը կռված ա, պարտադիր չի իրան հետևենք: Կոնկրետ Աճեմյանի ասածները ինձ հետաքրքիր չեն, ժամանակին թեթև հետևել եմ, ինչպես հարյուրավոր ուրիշների: Իսկապես հետաքրքիր չեն ինձ: Իրա մասին շատ բան չգիտեմ ու ցանկություն էլ չի առաջացել խորանալու:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.12.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ազգակիցներ, ձեր կարծիքն ա հետաքրքիր: Էս մարդն էլ ա rejimi struk, թե չէ?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Իսկ ես նույնիսկ չեմ էլ կարդացել, եթե Օվերդոզն ա դրել տեքստը  :Jpit: 
rejimi struk բառակապակցությունը ես մենակ Մալյանից եմ լսել, Նար, կարո՞ղ է դու ես: օ_Օ

----------

Gayl (18.05.2017)

----------


## Overdose

> Իսկ ես նույնիսկ չեմ էլ կարդացել, եթե Օվերդոզն ա դրել տեքստը 
> rejimi struk բառակապակցությունը ես մենակ Մալյանից եմ լսել, Նար, կարո՞ղ է դու ես: օ_Օ


Կուզես 2008-ից սկսած ակումբի արխիվը փորփրենք, տեսնենք քանի անգամ ա էդ մալյան կոչվածը էդ բառակապակցությունը գրել?

----------


## Chuk

Հաց Բերողը մահացավ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Թաղեմ Սերժիկին ... Էտ բեխեր անտերը, ոնց տաս զոհով սկսեց նախագահել, տենց էլ վերջացնում ա։

----------


## keyboard

> Հաց Բերողը մահացավ:


Սպանեցին

----------

Gayl (17.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Սպանեցին


Հա։

----------


## Overdose

Ուրախ լուրը լսել եք Ժողովուրդ?

https://news.am/arm/news/389058.html

Վայթե պատմությունը ավարտին մոտեցավ.

----------


## Gayl

> Ուրախ լուրը լսել եք Ժողովուրդ?
> 
> https://news.am/arm/news/389058.html
> 
> Վայթե պատմությունը ավարտին մոտեցավ.


Չէի չէինք լսել։ Ինչ լավ ա, որ սենց ուրախ լուրեր ես հայտնում։

----------


## Overdose

Նայել եք էս հոդվածը ժողովուրդ?

http://armtimes.com/hy/article/112245

Կարդում էի ու թրաշս բիզ բիզ էր կանգնում: Ասում եմ, հեետաքրքիր ա էդ ցրած 217 ատրճանակները 30 հոգով ինչ էին անելու? Կամ ասենք ԱԿԲԱյի բանկոմատը ինչի էին ջարդում? 
Մի խոսքով կարգին որակյալ ռեցիդիվիստներ են ունեցել տղերքը իրանց շարքերում: Հենց մենակ Սմբատ Բարսեղյանով կարելի ա անվերջ հիանալ: տղեն լավ բարեխիղճ գործ ա արել. Մենակ իրա հոդվածների սռոկներն էի գումարում, պարզվեց մնիմումը 27 տարի արդար շալակել ա. Բայց դե հույս ունենանք, էդքան չեն տա, ավելի շատ կտան, ու տղերքը երկար ու երջանիկ կփտեն իրանց բնական կենսամիջավայրում

----------


## Chuk

Մազերի համար լավ գելեր են ծախում: Քսում ես, ոնց սանրել ես, տենց մնում ա:

----------


## Gayl

> Նայել եք էս հոդվածը ժողովուրդ?
> 
> http://armtimes.com/hy/article/112245
> 
> Կարդում էի ու թրաշս բիզ բիզ էր կանգնում:Կամ ասենք ԱԿԲԱյի բանկոմատը ինչի էին ջարդում?


Ասենք քո բիզ բիզ կանգնած թրաշով հանդերձ չես կարում ջոկես խի են բանկոմատը ջարդել? 
Հմի, որ ճիշտն ասեմ կարողա ոտիդ մազերն էլ բիզ բիզ կանգնեն? Չես պատկերացնի, բայց բանկոմատը ջարդել են, որ միջի փողը հանեն, պատկերացնում ես?

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դոզ, բա բարով ես եկել, դու կարգին զգայուն տղա դուրս եկար։
Քանի որ ծռերը քո համար դառել եմ իդեաֆիքս, ձեռի հետ էդ թեմայով փորձի պարզել, թե ինչ պատասխանատվության ենթարկվեց օրինակ էն սերժի գլուխ ոստիկանության գնդապետը, որն առանց ներկայանալու ու հիմքերը ներկայանալու խոչընդոտեց ազատության լրագրողի աշխատանքը (ուղիղ եթերում)։ Համենայն դեպս հիշեցնեմ, որ դա քրեական հանցանք ա։
Իսկ են երեխու աչքը թափողի՞ց ինչ կա։ Տենում ե՞ս հեչ, լավ ա՞։

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------

Chuk (17.05.2017), reminilo (19.05.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նայել եք էս հոդվածը ժողովուրդ?
> 
> http://armtimes.com/hy/article/112245
> 
> Կարդում էի ու թրաշս բիզ բիզ էր կանգնում: Ասում եմ, հեետաքրքիր ա էդ ցրած 217 ատրճանակները 30 հոգով ինչ էին անելու? Կամ ասենք ԱԿԲԱյի բանկոմատը ինչի էին ջարդում? 
> Մի խոսքով կարգին որակյալ ռեցիդիվիստներ են ունեցել տղերքը իրանց շարքերում: Հենց մենակ Սմբատ Բարսեղյանով կարելի ա անվերջ հիանալ: տղեն լավ բարեխիղճ գործ ա արել. Մենակ իրա հոդվածների սռոկներն էի գումարում, պարզվեց մնիմումը 27 տարի արդար շալակել ա. Բայց դե հույս ունենանք, էդքան չեն տա, ավելի շատ կտան, ու տղերքը երկար ու երջանիկ կփտեն իրանց բնական կենսամիջավայրում


Բայց դու ինչ հավայի գյադա ես։

----------

Gayl (18.05.2017), S.L.V. (20.05.2017), Հայկօ (18.05.2017)

----------


## Overdose

Հիհի :Smile: 

Ստեղ կարելի ա մի ամբողջ հոգեբանական էքպերիմենտ անցկացնել. Գրածիս 4 պատասխան տեսա, 4-ն էլ կծող-կպնողական մոտիվներով. Ասում եմ հաջորդ անգամ ուղղակի գրեմ "Բարեւ, ժողովուրդ, ոնց եք", տեսնես նույն պատասխանները կստանամ թե չէ.

Էդքան չարություն ոնց եք մեջներդ պահում, այ մարդիկ

----------


## Overdose

> Դոզ, բա բարով ես եկել,
> 
> Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk


Ապեր, դու լավ չես? դու կարդալու հետ խնդիր ունես, թե կարդացածդ արտաբերելու? Ուշադիր կարդա, ֆորումում իմ մականունը Overdose ա.




> Քանի որ ծռերը քո համար դառել եմ իդեաֆիքս, ձեռի հետ էդ թեմայով փորձի պարզել, թե ինչ պատասխանատվության ենթարկվեց օրինակ էն սերժի գլուխ ոստիկանության գնդապետը, որն առանց ներկայանալու ու հիմքերը ներկայանալու խոչընդոտեց ազատության լրագրողի աշխատանքը (ուղիղ եթերում)։ Համենայն դեպս հիշեցնեմ, որ դա քրեական հանցանք ա։
> Իսկ են երեխու աչքը թափողի՞ց ինչ կա։ Տենում ե՞ս հեչ, լավ ա՞։
> 
> Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk


Ապեր, ես ոչ մեկին չեմ արդարացնում. Նույն որակի մարդիկ են բարիկադի թե էս կողմը, թե էն կողմը.

----------


## Overdose

> Բայց դու ինչ հավայի գյադա ես։


Դու դու չէիր լինի, եթե չգրեիր  :LOL:  ապեր, հավայի գյադա չեմ, ուղղակի կարծիքների բազմազանություն եմ փորձում մտցնեմ. Համ էլ ազարտ ա  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ապեր, ես ոչ մեկին չեմ արդարացնում. Նույն որակի մարդիկ են բարիկադի թե էս կողմը, թե էն կողմը.


Հաշվի առնելով քո, ոստիկաններին վերաբերող գրառումների քանակը, կարամ պնդեմ, որ դու ստում ես։

----------

reminilo (19.05.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Համ էլ ազարտ ա


Ինչն ա ազարտ? Հավայի գյադա լինելը?

----------

S.L.V. (20.05.2017), Տրիբուն (19.05.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Էդքան չարություն ոնց եք մեջներդ պահում, այ մարդիկ


Ապ ջան, չարություն դու ես էս թեմայում պահում:

Իսկ էդ չորս քոմենթողներից մեկը՝ ես, միայն բարություն: Բարի խորհուրդ էի տվել մազերդ բիզ-բիզ կանգնելու դեմ: Ճարեցի՞ր:

Որ ճարես ու օգնի, կհասկանաս, որ քո մասին եմ մտածում: Էդ դեպքում իմ նկատմամբ թերահավատությունդ կկորի: Այ էդ ժամանակ կվստահես: Այ էդ ժամանակ կդիմես, լավ հոգեբան խորհուրդ կտամ: Չդնես, ախպերս: Ավելի բարդ դեպքեր էլ են եղել:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.05.2017)

----------


## Overdose

> Հաշվի առնելով քո, ոստիկաններին վերաբերող գրառումների քանակը, կարամ պնդեմ, որ դու ստում ես։


Պնդի, եղբայր, ազատ, դեմոկրատական երկիր ա, բազմակարծությունը ողջունվում ա  :Smile:  Բայց չտո տո չեմ մտաբերում, որ ոստիկանների մասին էդ կարգի շատ գրած լինեմ: Շատ շատ զոհված ոստիկանների մասին գրած լինեմ, որոնց ափսոսում եմ ու որոնց համար իսկապես ցավում եմ: Իմ հիշելով էս թեմայով ավելի շատ գրել եմ կիսագրագետ ստախոս ռեցիդիվիստների ու բառադի լյումպենների մասին, որ իրանց քաշից ու ինտելեկտից մեծ բեռ էին փորձում շալակել:

----------


## Overdose

> Ապ ջան, չարություն դու ես էս թեմայում պահում:
> 
> Իսկ էդ չորս քոմենթողներից մեկը՝ ես, միայն բարություն: Բարի խորհուրդ էի տվել մազերդ բիզ-բիզ կանգնելու դեմ: Ճարեցի՞ր:
> 
> Որ ճարես ու օգնի, կհասկանաս, որ քո մասին եմ մտածում: Էդ դեպքում իմ նկատմամբ թերահավատությունդ կկորի: Այ էդ ժամանակ կվստահես: Այ էդ ժամանակ կդիմես, լավ հոգեբան խորհուրդ կտամ: Չդնես, ախպերս: Ավելի բարդ դեպքեր էլ են եղել:


Էէհ, ես էլ մի պահ մտածեցի արժեցող բան ես գրել: Եղբայր, թատրոնում չենք: Կույր պետք ա լինել իմ ու ձեր գրածների ուղղության վեկտորը չտեսնելու համար: Իմ գրածների չարությունը բացառապես ուղղված ա Սասնա Ծծերի, վայ կներեք, Ծռերի դեմ:  Իսկ այ ձերը անձնավորված ա ու կոնկրետ միտված ա ֆորումի մասնակցին վիրավորելուն: Զգու՞մ ես տարբերությունը:
Ասեմ քեզ, հլը քո հետ ինչ-որ տեղ հաճելի ա կուլտուրական-սարկաստիկ-կծողական կրակոցներով փոխանակվելը, էն վերեւում լրիվ մնգո ա տիրում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Պնդի, եղբայր, ազատ, դեմոկրատական երկիր ա, բազմակարծությունը ողջունվում ա  Բայց չտո տո չեմ մտաբերում, որ ոստիկանների մասին էդ կարգի շատ գրած լինեմ: Շատ շատ զոհված ոստիկանների մասին գրած լինեմ, որոնց ափսոսում եմ ու որոնց համար իսկապես ցավում եմ: Իմ հիշելով էս թեմայով ավելի շատ գրել եմ կիսագրագետ ստախոս ռեցիդիվիստների ու բառադի լյումպենների մասին, որ իրանց քաշից ու ինտելեկտից մեծ բեռ էին փորձում շալակել:



Մի հատ խնդ ։)
Էս քո խոսքն ա. «Նույն որակի մարդիկ են բարիկադի թե էս կողմը, թե էն կողմը.»։

Բայց դու կպած ցեխ ես շպրտում մի կողմի վրա։ Բա եթե նույն որակն ա, ո՞ւր ա մյուս կողմի քննադատությունդ։
Նույնիսկ դու ես ասում, որ չես գրել։
Իմ համար էսքանը հերիք ա դիմացինիս ծախված որակելու համար։ Լավ մնա։

Շարունակի փող աշխատել, ես էլ ժամանակս քո վրա չեմ ծախսի։

----------


## Overdose

> Էս քո խոսքն ա. «Նույն որակի մարդիկ են բարիկադի թե էս կողմը, թե էն կողմը.»։
> 
> Բայց դու կպած ցեխ ես շպրտում մի կողմի վրա։ Բա եթե նույն որակն ա, ո՞ւր ա մյուս կողմի քննադատությունդ։


ապեր, մյուս կողմը քննադատության կարիք չունի: Կարծեմ արդեն գրել եմ հենց էս թեմայում, բայց չալարեմ, մի հատ էլ հակիրճ գրեմ: Ուրեմն

-	միլիցեք եւ իշխանություն: Վատն են, իրանք ընդունում են, որ վատն են, անում են վատ բաներ, աշխարհում ոչ ոք կասկած չունի, որ վատն են: Որպեսզի «վատ» բառը շատ մեղմ չթվա որոշ ընդդիմադիր ականջների համար, մի երկու ձեր սիրելի էպիտետներից էլ ավելացնեմ՝ սերժիկ/խերժիկ/սաշիկ/շաշիկ, սեռժանտիկ, թալանչի, Բ.Տ., չաթլ*խ, եւ այլն: Էդ սաղ իրանք են: Այլ կերպ ասած մարդիկ քեզ չեն խաբում, վատն են, ու իրանց դա բացարձակապես չի հուզում, հետեւաբար չարժի ասել ակնհայտը, որ իրանք վատն են: Էստեղ մտածելու բան էլ չկա բացարձակ:

-	Սասնա Ծծեր, վայ կներեք Ծռեր: Կիսագրագետ, զոմբիացված, բառադի մարդկանց ամբոխ, որը
•	սպանեց 3 հայ մարդու,
•	գողացավ փող, զենք զինամթերք
•	պատանդ վերցրեց հայ մարդկանց:

Հիմա դու մտածի դրանք շարքային գող-ավազակ-թալանչուց ինչո՞վ են տարբերվում: Մի բանով՝ որ էդ բոլոր ամոթալի արարքները արեցին ամպագոռգոռ հայտարարություններով, ու ազգը փրկելու անվան տակ:

Զգացի՞ր տարբերությունը:






> Իմ համար էսքանը հերիք ա դիմացինիս ծախված որակելու համար։ Լավ մնա։
> 
> Շարունակի փող աշխատել, ես էլ ժամանակս քո վրա չեմ ծախսի։


Ապեր, քո իրավունքն ա, եթե չես ուզում ժամանակ ծախսես, մի ծախսի: Բայց դե մյուս կողմին չարժի ծախված անվանել մենակ նրա համար, որ չի կիսում քո տեսակետները: Դու դրանով նրան իրավունք ես տալիս քեզ նույն ոճով պատասխանելու:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ապեր, մյուս կողմը քննադատության կարիք չունի: Կարծեմ արդեն գրել եմ հենց էս թեմայում, բայց չալարեմ, մի հատ էլ հակիրճ գրեմ: Ուրեմն
> 
> -	միլիցեք եւ իշխանություն: Վատն են, իրանք ընդունում են, որ վատն են, անում են վատ բաներ, աշխարհում ոչ ոք կասկած չունի, որ վատն են: Որպեսզի «վատ» բառը շատ մեղմ չթվա որոշ ընդդիմադիր ականջների համար, մի երկու ձեր սիրելի էպիտետներից էլ ավելացնեմ՝ սերժիկ/խերժիկ/սաշիկ/շաշիկ, սեռժանտիկ, թալանչի, Բ.Տ., չաթլ*խ, եւ այլն: Էդ սաղ իրանք են: Այլ կերպ ասած մարդիկ քեզ չեն խաբում, վատն են, ու իրանց դա բացարձակապես չի հուզում, հետեւաբար չարժի ասել ակնհայտը, որ իրանք վատն են: Էստեղ մտածելու բան էլ չկա բացարձակ:
> 
> -	Սասնա Ծծեր, վայ կներեք Ծռեր: Կիսագրագետ, զոմբիացված, բառադի մարդկանց ամբոխ, որը
> •	սպանեց 3 հայ մարդու,
> •	գողացավ փող, զենք զինամթերք
> •	պատանդ վերցրեց հայ մարդկանց:
> 
> ...


Ապեր, դու կարևորը քո «տրամաբանությունից» ու «վերլուծությունից» սուպեր-գոհ ես, էլ ասելու չի։

----------

Աթեիստ (08.07.2017), Արէա (08.07.2017), Տրիբուն (09.07.2017)

----------


## Overdose

> Ապեր, դու կարևորը քո «տրամաբանությունից» ու «վերլուծությունից» սուպեր-գոհ ես, էլ ասելու չի։


Ստեղ վերլուծություն ընդհանրապես չկար: Չոր փաստերն էի շարադրել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ստեղ վերլուծություն ընդհանրապես չկար: Չոր փաստերն էի շարադրել:


Դու ու չոր փաստեր շարադրելը նույնն ա ոնց որ Աթեիստը Ղուրանից մեջբերումներ անի։ 

Իսկ փաստը հետևյալումն ա․ 

Ափսոսում եմ, որ ոչ ոք նույն հնչերանգով չպահանջեց զինված խմբի արդարացի պատիժ՝ 3 անմեղ ոստիկաններին սպանելու համար. գլխավոր դատախազ 

ԱԺ-ում, գլխավոր դատախազի հաշվետվության ժամանակ, ոչ մի պատգամավոր Սասնա Ծռերի մասով հարցադրում չի ուղղել։ Իսկ էս հսկայական հնչեղություն ունեցող գործ ա։ Բայց, ոչ մեկին չի հետաքրքել քնության ընթացքը։ Այսինքն, ոչ մի պատգամավոր, ներառյալ ՀՀԿ-ականները, չեն վստահում դատաիրավական համակարգին, այսինքն, բոլորը, ներառյալ ԱԺ պատգամավորները, ներառյալ ՀՀԿ-ականները, համոզված են, որ Սասնա Ծռերը ճիշտ էին։ Այսինքն, քո իրեք դրամանոց կարծիքը ստեղ քաքի տեղ դնող չկա։

----------

Աթեիստ (10.07.2017), Վիշապ (10.07.2017)

----------


## Overdose

> Դու ու չոր փաստեր շարադրելը նույնն ա ոնց որ Աթեիստը Ղուրանից մեջբերումներ անի։


Ես երեք կետ էի նշել Սասնա Ծծերի մասին

•	սպանությունը
•	գողությունը
•	պատանդ վերցնելը:

Սրանցից ո՞րը փաստ չի, կարա՞ս նորմալ պատասխան տաս՝ առանց տափակավարի բոռշելու:





> Իսկ փաստը հետևյալումն ա․ 
> 
> Ափսոսում եմ, որ ոչ ոք նույն հնչերանգով չպահանջեց զինված խմբի արդարացի պատիժ՝ 3 անմեղ ոստիկաններին սպանելու համար. գլխավոր դատախազ 
> 
> ԱԺ-ում, գլխավոր դատախազի հաշվետվության ժամանակ, ոչ մի պատգամավոր Սասնա Ծռերի մասով հարցադրում չի ուղղել։ Իսկ էս հսկայական հնչեղություն ունեցող գործ ա։ Բայց, ոչ մեկին չի հետաքրքել քնության ընթացքը։ Այսինքն, ոչ մի պատգամավոր, ներառյալ ՀՀԿ-ականները, չեն վստահում դատաիրավական համակարգին, այսինքն, բոլորը, ներառյալ ԱԺ պատգամավորները, ներառյալ ՀՀԿ-ականները, համոզված են, որ Սասնա Ծռերը ճիշտ էին։ Այսինքն, քո իրեք դրամանոց կարծիքը ստեղ քաքի տեղ դնող չկա։


Էդ երբվանի՞ց ԱԺ-ն, իրա թափթփուկ պատգամավորներով հեղինակություն ու չափանիշ դարձավ քո համար :LOL: 
Ապեր, Սասնա Ծծերի մասին չեն հարցնում, որովհետեւ ուղղակի պոխույ ա: Եթե ԱԺ-ում նույնիսկ Հայաստանը Թուրքիայի կազմ մտցնելը լինի, էլի հարց չեն տա, վստահ եղի, տակ չտո քո ասածը հեչ հիմնավոր չէր:





> Այսինքն, քո իրեք դրամանոց կարծիքը ստեղ քաքի տեղ դնող չկա։


Ապեր, իմ համար լրիվ մեկ ա իմ ասածը քաքի տեղ կդնեն թե չէ: Բայց ոնց որ քո կարծիքը ստեղ կակ ռազ քաքի տեղ են դնում, հը՞ :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Overdose, մի հատ հարց տամ։

Դու ընդունում ես, որ ոստիկանությունը, որպես կառույց տեղով բոզի տղայա։
Որ ազգային ժողովում սաղ թափթփուկները են։

Էս փաստի գիտակցումը պտի որ բերեր տրամաբանական եզրահանգման, որ իրանք հսկայական վնաս են տալիս երկրին։ Հմի դու խի՞ ես կախվել սաղ-սաղ 3 մլիցա սպանած մարդկանց ձվերից, չեմ հասկանում։

Եթե քեզ հետաքրքրում ա երկիրը, ուրեմն էս մանր գործը հաստատ պակաս կարևոր ա, քան ասենք կոռումպացված ու ենթակա դատական համակարգը։
իսկ եթե կոնրկետ հետաքրքիր ա, որ տղերքը դատվեն, տենց էլ ասա։ Էլ մի պաթոսախեղդ արա։
Ընդունի, որ քեզ մենակ իրանք են հետաքրքրում։ 

Հ.Գ.
Պարզ լինելու համար, հստակեցնեմ։
Իմ համար ծռերը հանցագործ են, ու պտի դատվեն։ Բայց դատվելուց պտի ունենաս դատարան, ոստիկանություն ու օրենքի գերակայություն։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ստեղ վերլուծություն ընդհանրապես չկար: Չոր փաստերն էի շարադրել:


Դու երևի իրականության ընկալման խանգարումներ ունես, կամ էլ չես հասկանում, թե փաստը ինչ ա: 
Օրինակ նայի․



> -	Սասնա Ծծեր, վայ կներեք Ծռեր:


Սա փաստ չի, տափակություն ա, իբր սրածայրում ես:




> Կիսագրագետ, զոմբիացված, բառադի մարդկանց ամբոխ


Էս էլ փաստ չի, քո անձնական բնորոշումն ա, որի մեջ դու հնարավոր ա տուֆտում ես, այսինքն կարող ա ոչ կիսագրագետ են, ոչ զոմբիացված, ոչ բառադի ու ոչ էլ ամբոխ։



> որը
> •	սպանեց 3 հայ մարդու,
> •	գողացավ փող, զենք զինամթերք
> •	պատանդ վերցրեց հայ մարդկանց:


Ոչ մի փաստ չես բերել, որ ապացուցում է, որ հենց Սասնա Ծռերը սպանեցին, գողացան ու պատանդ վերցրեցին, այլ հիմնվել ես՝
«սերժիկ/խերժիկ/սաշիկ/շաշիկ, սեռժանտիկ, թալանչի, Բ.Տ., չաթլ*խ, եւ այլն»-ների ցուցմունքների ու վկայությունների վրա։
Ոչ մի ապացուցված փաստ չես բերել որ էդ մարդիկ հայ են։
Ու ըստ քո բառերի էդ «հայ մարդիկ» «սերժիկ/խերժիկ/սաշիկ/շաշիկ, սեռժանտիկ, թալանչի, Բ.Տ., չաթլ*խ, եւ այլն» են, այսինքն Սասնա Ծռերը կարող ա Բ․Տ-երից վրեժ են լուծել, ու անհասկանալի ա, թե դու ինչից ես դժգոհ։

էս թեմայում քո սաղ գրածներում մենակ մի հատ ոռի փաստ ա երևում, էն էլ քո մտավոր ունակությունների մասին ա, Սասնա Ծռերի հետ կապ չունի։

----------

John (11.07.2017), Տրիբուն (10.07.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական



----------

Վիշապ (10.07.2017)

----------


## Overdose

> Դու ընդունում ես, որ ոստիկանությունը, որպես կառույց տեղով բոզի տղայա։


Ընդունում եմ, տենց էլ կա:




> Որ ազգային ժողովում սաղ թափթփուկները են։


100 տոկոս մաքուր ճշմարտություն: Բացառությամբ մեկ-երկու հոգու, մնացածը թափելիք են:




> Էս փաստի գիտակցումը պտի որ բերեր տրամաբանական եզրահանգման, որ իրանք հսկայական վնաս են տալիս երկրին։


Բերում ա, ապեր, կակ ռազ ես չեմ վիճում, որ իշխանությունը վատն ա, ու վնաս ա տալիս երկրին: Չգիտեմ նույնիսկ ինչի եք էդ միտքը ինձ վերագրում: Ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ սրբի դիմակ հագած էդ 30 հոգին իրանց արածով նույնքան վատն են որքան բարիկադի էն կողմի մարդիկ: Էդ ա ասածս:




> իսկ եթե կոնրկետ հետաքրքիր ա, որ տղերքը դատվեն, տենց էլ ասա։ Էլ մի պաթոսախեղդ արա։
> Ընդունի, որ քեզ մենակ իրանք են հետաքրքրում։


Ապեր, ի՞նչ պաթոսախեղդ :LOL: : Ես էս մի տարի ա ուղիղ բաց տեքստով հենց էդ եմ ասում, որ իրանք հանցագործներ են, ու պիտի դատվեն հանցագործին վայել շուքով: Որտե՞ղ պաթոս տեսար:


Բայց քո գրածից մի հատ ուրիշ եզրակացություն արեցի: Իրականում դու ահավոր biased ես: Նայի քո գրածները «հակամարտ» կողմերի մասին:




> … սպանած *մարդկանց*…
> …որ *տղերքը* դատվեն…


Ու մյուս կողմի մասին




> …*սաղ-սաղ 3 մլիցա*…


Զգու՞մ ես տարբերությունը: Եթե դու էլ ես մտածում երկրիդ ու պետության մասին, վատ չէր լինի տենց քամահրական չարտահայտվեիր զոհերի մասին: Էդ «սաղ-սաղ 3 մլիցեքը» իրանց հետեւից ընտանիք, երեխաներ ու սիրած մարդիկ են թողել: Իսկ էն «30 գլուխ անասունից» ոչ մի հատ չպակասեց, մասամբ նույն էդ մլիցեքի շնորհիվ: Որը անարդար ա, հաշիվը գոնե հավասար պիտի լիներ:

Հ.Գ. Ճշմարտության դեմ չմեղանչելու համար ասեմ, որ ես էլ եմ biased, էն առումով, որ ամեն քայլափոխիս «սերժիկ/խերժիկ/սաշիկ, Բ.Տ. չաթ, ռեժիմ, ավազակապետություն, բուրգ, խուճապ, ազգի փրկություն, տղեք, պավլիկ» երգը չեմ երգում: Էդ մի թերությունը ունեմ, բան չասի :Smile: :

----------


## Overdose

> Դու երևի իրականության ընկալման խանգարումներ ունես, կամ էլ չես հասկանում, թե փաստը ինչ ա: 
> Օրինակ նայի․
> 
> Սա փաստ չի, տափակություն ա, իբր սրածայրում ես:
> 
> 
> Էս էլ փաստ չի, քո անձնական բնորոշումն ա, որի մեջ դու հնարավոր ա տուֆտում ես, այսինքն կարող ա ոչ կիսագրագետ են, ոչ զոմբիացված, ոչ բառադի ու ոչ էլ ամբոխ։
> 
> 
> ...


3 տարբերակ կա:

•	կամ դու ուշադիր չես կարդում, ինչին որ պատասխանում ես,
•	կամ դու ուղղակի քո կարծիքն ես գրում, որը կապ չունի նրա հետ, ինչին պատասխանում ես,
•	կամ էլ ուղղակի նպատակդ Վարդուշ տոտայի կծողական ոճի մեջ բառացեռ շաղ տալն ա,
•	կամ էլ էս երեքի համադրությունը:

Գրածներդ որ կարդում եմ, ջոկում եմ, որ 1+1-ը կարող ա 5 բռնի: Եթե ասելիք չկա խի ես պատասխանում, չեմ ջոկում:

----------


## keyboard

Overdose, մի անգամ էս թեմայում ասել եմ, էլի եմ կրկնում․ քանի ՀՀ դատական համակարգի վճիռ չկա և <Սասնա Ծռեր>-ի տղեքի մեղքը ապացուցված չի՝ քո իրանց հանցագործ անվանելը զրպարտություն ա, տուֆտ ա, իրանք մաքսիմում գործով մեղադրյալ են, բայց ոչ հանցագործ, իրանց հանցագործ լինելը դեռ ապացուցված չի։
Մի բան էլ ասեմ իմանաս, <Սասնա Ծռերի> տղեքը հեղափոխություն էին ուզում անել, իսկ հեղափոխության ժամանակ, երբ մի աբողջ ժողովրդի ճակատագիր ա որոշվում մի քանի զոհը արդարացված ա, թող ինձ ներեն զոհվածների հարազատները, ես ամենևին չեմ ողջունում այն ամենը, որ մարդու կյանք ա խլվել, բայց այ ստեղ հարցի ուրի կողմն ա, որ այդ զոհերը դե ֆակտո անիմաստ եղան ցավոք, ինչպես անիմաստ զոհվեցին մարտի մեկի ժամանակ։ 
Այ, եթե Ծռերի գործը արդյունավետ լիներ, ասել է թե ժողովուրդ լինեինք, ոչ թե մոնիտորի հետևից մեր համար վիզ դնողներին հանցագործ անվանող, միասնական ոտքի կանգնեինք, ամեն մեկս մեր փայով՝ Ծռերի գործը կկայանար ու զոհվածնորի հարազատներին մխիթարանք կլիներ ոչ թե Ծռերի տղեքին դատելը, այլ՝ լավ ու չաթլախնրից մաքրված Հայաստանը։
Կրկնում եմ, դու բարոյական և իրավական հիմք չունես, գոնե էս պահին, Ծռերին հանցագործ անվանելու, ու հաջորդ ծռերին ուղղված հեգնանքդ կամ անբարոյական խոսքդ իմ կոմղմից համարժեք պատասխան ա ստանալու։

----------


## Overdose

> Overdose, մի անգամ էս թեմայում ասել եմ, էլի եմ կրկնում․ քանի ՀՀ դատական համակարգի վճիռ չկա և <Սասնա Ծռեր>-ի տղեքի մեղքը ապացուցված չի՝ քո իրանց հանցագործ անվանելը զրպարտություն ա, տուֆտ ա, իրանք մաքսիմում գործով մեղադրյալ են, բայց ոչ հանցագործ, իրանց հանցագործ լինելը դեռ ապացուցված չի։


Իրավաբանորեն դու միանգամայն ճիշտ ես, իրանց մեղքը դեռ չի ճանաչվել: Բայց դե մենք դատարանում չենք, այլ սովորական ֆորումային բանավեճի մեջ, իմ գրածն էլ դատարանի վճիռ չի, այլ իմ կարծիքը: Իսկ իմ կարծիքը կարա տարբերվի դատարանի վճռից, չնայած կարծում եմ, որ վերջին հաշվով մեկա չի տարբերվելու: Քո բերած փաստարկը ընդամենը ժամանակ ա ձգում: Ամենաշատը մի տարուց դատավարությունը կավարտվի, էդ ժամանակ ինչ ես ասելու:




> Այ, եթե Ծռերի գործը արդյունավետ լիներ, ասել է թե ժողովուրդ լինեինք, ոչ թե մոնիտորի հետևից մեր համար վիզ դնողներին հանցագործ անվանող, միասնական ոտքի կանգնեինք, ամեն մեկս մեր փայով՝ Ծռերի գործը կկայանար ու զոհվածնորի հարազատներին մխիթարանք կլիներ ոչ թե Ծռերի տղեքին դատելը, այլ՝ լավ ու չաթլախնրից մաքրված Հայաստանը։


Ապեր, ես էս միտքդ լավ չհասկացա, եթե կարող ես խորացրու: Քո ասածից դուրս ա գալիս, որ եթե էդ զինված հեղափոխությունը հաջողվեր, ապա զոհված միլիցեքի մերն ու կինը էլ չէին ողբալու, այլ ասելու էին ապրեք ծռեր ջան, որ իմ հարազատին/տղուն/ամուսնուն/պապային սպանեցիք հանուն ձեր պատկերացրած հեղափոխական նպատակների: 

Ես սկսում եմ արդեն վախենալ սենց բաներից:




> Կրկնում եմ, դու բարոյական և իրավական հիմք չունես, գոնե էս պահին, Ծռերին հանցագործ անվանելու, ու հաջորդ ծռերին ուղղված հեգնանքդ կամ անբարոյական խոսքդ իմ կոմղմից համարժեք պատասխան ա ստանալու։


Սկսեմ Նոյի տապանից: Ապեր, Սասնա Ծռերը կատարել են հանրային հնչեղություն ունեցող արարք, որի հասցեատերը ժողովուրդն ա: Իրանք ժողովրդի անունից փորձել են կատարել զինված հեղաշրջում/հեղափոխություն: Ու էդ նույն ժողովուրդը, որի մեջ մտնում ենք ես, դու, սերժը, պավլիկը, վալոդն ու գվիդոնը, ազատ են իրանց կարծիքը արտահայտել իրանց կատարած արարքի ու իրանց մասին: Ես պարտավոր չեմ իրանց կատարած արարքի վերաբերյալ միայն հիացական արտահայտություններ հնչեցնել: Ես ազատ եմ իրանց արածի վերաբերյալ իմ իրական կարծիքն արտահայտելու, ու դա անելու եմ երբ քեֆս տա ու ոնց տա: Թե էդ կարծիքը կլինի «Սասնա Ծծեր» անվանելով կամ «Էրեբունու 30 կոմիսարներ» կոչելով թե «պաշտելի եւ հարգելի հեղափոխականներ» անվանելով, դա 100 տոկոսով իմ որոշելիքն է: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա համարժեք պատասխանին, ապա ամեն համարժեք պատասխանի համար ավելի համարժեք պատասխան կգտնվի, չնայած դա սովորաբար բանավեճը վերածում ա դպրոցական լեզվակռվի:

----------


## keyboard

> Իրավաբանորեն դու միանգամայն ճիշտ ես, իրանց մեղքը դեռ չի ճանաչվել: Բայց դե մենք դատարանում չենք, այլ սովորական ֆորումային բանավեճի մեջ, իմ գրածն էլ դատարանի վճիռ չի, այլ իմ կարծիքը: Իսկ իմ կարծիքը կարա տարբերվի դատարանի վճռից, չնայած կարծում եմ, որ վերջին հաշվով մեկա չի տարբերվելու: Քո բերած փաստարկը ընդամենը ժամանակ ա ձգում: Ամենաշատը մի տարուց դատավարությունը կավարտվի, էդ ժամանակ ինչ ես ասելու:


Ընգեր, ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքները ասում են, որ կարծիք արտահայտելը դա նույնը չի, որ կարաս մարդուն/անհատին/մարդկանց խմբին/ վիրավորես, նույնը պարզ ու հստակ գրած ա քո ասած ինչ որ ֆորումի կանոնադրության մեջ։ Այլ հարց ա, որ ֆորումի ղեկավարությունը ՀՀԿ-ի նման ա աշխաում, ինչ իրանց ձեռ չի տալիս, չեն տեսնում։
Այնուամենայնիվ, ոչ մի օրենքով ու բարոյական նորմերով դու դրա իրավունքը չունես։ Դատավարության ավարտին սպասենք, դանից հետո խոստանում եմ ակումբում հատուկ քո համար գրառում անեմ, թե ինչ եմ անելու կամ ասելու։






> Ապեր, ես էս միտքդ լավ չհասկացա, եթե կարող ես խորացրու: Քո ասածից դուրս ա գալիս, որ եթե էդ զինված հեղափոխությունը հաջողվեր, ապա զոհված միլիցեքի մերն ու կինը էլ չէին ողբալու, այլ ասելու էին ապրեք ծռեր ջան, որ իմ հարազատին/տղուն/ամուսնուն/պապային սպանեցիք հանուն ձեր պատկերացրած հեղափոխական նպատակների: 
> 
> Ես սկսում եմ արդեն վախենալ սենց բաներից:


Մի հատ էլ եմ կրկնում, որ հասկանաս, ուշադիր, ասում եմ՝ Ծռերի գործի հաջողությունից հետո՝ զոհերի հարազատների սփոփանքը Ծռերին դատելը չէր լինի, այլ՝ չթլախներից մաքրված ու ժողովրդի իշխանություն ունեցող Հայաստանը։ Հիմա իրանց միակ սփոփանքը Ծռերի դատն ա, սակայն էն որ իրանց մատուցում են, որ Ծռերն են մարդասպան դա դեռ ճշմարտություն չի, արդյունքում, ոնց որ միշտ Ծռերը կդառնան քավության նոխազ։ Ընգեր, մարտի մեկին պաշտոնապես հայտարարված 8 զոհ կա, էդ զոհերին սպանողների՝ ոստիկանների անուններն ու պաշտոններն էլ կա, մամուլում ու նախաքննության նյութերում հաստակ գրած ա, բայց խույ, էդ մարդկանց չեն դատում, այսինքն՝ ստեղ քո գոված հայաստանի անարդարադատության համակարգն ա գործում, որը դատելու ա Ծռերին, կոխեմ տենց դատարանը ու տեն դատական որոշումը, որը քո համար հիմք պիտի լինի Ծռերին հանցագործ անվանելու։
Ապեր, ես անկեղծ վաղուց վախեցած եմ, որ քո մտածելակերպով մարդիկ են ապրում մեր շրջապատում, չնայած ավելի քան վստահ եմ, որ դու շատ հաջող տրոլ ես, բայց դե առիթ ա, զրուցում ենք։  






> Սկսեմ Նոյի տապանից: Ապեր, Սասնա Ծռերը կատարել են հանրային հնչեղություն ունեցող արարք, որի հասցեատերը ժողովուրդն ա: Իրանք ժողովրդի անունից փորձել են կատարել զինված հեղաշրջում/հեղափոխություն: Ու էդ նույն ժողովուրդը, որի մեջ մտնում ենք ես, դու, սերժը, պավլիկը, վալոդն ու գվիդոնը, ազատ են իրանց կարծիքը արտահայտել իրանց կատարած արարքի ու իրանց մասին: Ես պարտավոր չեմ իրանց կատարած արարքի վերաբերյալ միայն հիացական արտահայտություններ հնչեցնել: Ես ազատ եմ իրանց արածի վերաբերյալ իմ իրական կարծիքն արտահայտելու, ու դա անելու եմ երբ քեֆս տա ու ոնց տա: Թե էդ կարծիքը կլինի «Սասնա Ծծեր» անվանելով կամ «Էրեբունու 30 կոմիսարներ» կոչելով թե «պաշտելի եւ հարգելի հեղափոխականներ» անվանելով, դա 100 տոկոսով իմ որոշելիքն է: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա համարժեք պատասխանին, ապա ամեն համարժեք պատասխանի համար ավելի համարժեք պատասխան կգտնվի, չնայած դա սովորաբար բանավեճը վերածում ա դպրոցական լեզվակռվի:


Ընգեր, կրկնում եմ, քո կարծիքը իրավունք չունի վրավորելու որևէ անհատի/խմբավորման/անհատականության և օրենքով սահմանված մնացած նորմերին։ Ու ընգեր, եթե դու մեկին վիրավորում ես, ու չկա իրա իրավահաջորդը որ բերնիդ տա, դա դեռ չին նշանակում, որ դու պիզդեց դեմք ես, ու թույն մտքեր ու կարծիքներ ես հայտնում։
Լիքը մարդիկ կան, երժին, լֆիկին, խույին քֆուր են անում, բայց հավաքների ու միտինգների ժամանակ բացի ֆեյսբուքից ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ չեն երևում ու մոնիտորի հետևը պախկված չաթլախիկների պես մենակ քֆուր են անում։
Քֆուր անողը Բաղրամյանում կանգնած գասպարյան վովայի դեմը սերժին քֆուր էր անում, աշոտյանի դեմը կանգնած աշոտյանին սիկտիր էր անում։ Մնացած վիրավորական ու տենց ֆուֆլո կարծիքներն ու օդի մեջ քֆուրները կարծիքի տեղ սղցնելը ղզիկություն ա հոպար, ու կոխեմ տենց անհիմն ու ղզիկ կարծիքը։

----------


## Overdose

Դաժե կարելի ա կոլաժ հավաքել  :LOL: 




> էդ տղեքին պադերժկա չարինք որ թուրքին տապալեին։
> Հենց մեկն էլ ես չարի, դրա համար ձենս կտրել նստել եմ։





> …ասել է թե ժողովուրդ լինեինք, …միասնական ոտքի կանգնեինք, ամեն մեկս մեր փայով՝ Ծռերի գործը կկայանար





> Լիքը մարդիկ կան, երժին, լֆիկին, խույին քֆուր են անում, բայց հավաքների ու միտինգների ժամանակ բացի ֆեյսբուքից ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ չեն երևում ու մոնիտորի հետևը պախկված չաթլախիկների պես մենակ քֆուր են անում։





> Էս ինչ գառլախվել գառլախվավ էս գյոզալ պորտալը։


Ապեր, քո ուզածը ինչ ա? Ուզում եմ հասկանամ խի ես ըտենց ջղայնացել ու աջ ու ձախ կոխում: Կամ խի ես տենց ծանր տանում էդ 30 հոգու խաթրին կպնելը: Եթե էդ կարգի թանկ են իրանք քո համար, միգուցե ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ հելնեիր մի միլիցա էլ դու խփեիր, գնայիր հետները նստեի՞ր: Կամ էլ դու քո սեփական զինված հեղաշրջումը նախաձեռնեիր: Չնայած բան չասեցի, ինտերնետ ֆորումում դրանց պատիվը պաշտպանելն էլ ա պայքարի ձեւ:

----------


## keyboard

> Դաժե կարելի ա կոլաժ հավաքել 
> Ապեր, քո ուզածը ինչ ա? Ուզում եմ հասկանամ խի ես ըտենց ջղայնացել ու աջ ու ձախ կոխում: Կամ խի ես տենց ծանր տանում էդ 30 հոգու խաթրին կպնելը: Եթե էդ կարգի թանկ են իրանք քո համար, միգուցե ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ հելնեիր մի միլիցա էլ դու խփեիր, գնայիր հետները նստեի՞ր: Կամ էլ դու քո սեփական զինված հեղաշրջումը նախաձեռնեիր: Չնայած բան չասեցի, ինտերնետ ֆորումում դրանց պատիվը պաշտպանելն էլ ա պայքարի ձեւ:


Ընգեր, ես ում կխփեմ ու ինչ կանեմ կամ թե ես ինչքան ու ոնց եմ պայքարել, ամեն տեղ ոռս չեմ ճղել ու պիզդեց կարծիքներ հայտնել, թե ԻՄ ՀԱՄԱՐ սա սենց ա, ասենք չես ջոգում, որ մեկն էլ կարա գրի՝ վրեն, թե քո համար ոնց ա։ Էն մի հատ ասացվածք կա է, որ ասում ա գիտակցության գալը էն ա, որ քո կարծիքը ոչ մեկի տնգլին չի։
Դու ստեղ դրել ինձ համոզում ես, որ դա ՔՈ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՆ ա։
Ես ոչ մեկի պատիվը չեմ պաշտպանում, ես ընդամենը փաստում եմ, որ դու՝ ԱՆՀԻՄՆ, մարդկանց, կարևոր չէ թե ում, վիրավորում ես, ինչի իրավունքը ուղղակի/անուղղակի չունես։ 
Հիմի հասկացա՞ր ինչ ա իմ ուզածը։

----------


## Overdose

> ...ասենք չես ջոգում, որ մեկն էլ կարա գրի՝ վրեն, թե քո համար ոնց ա։ ...


Ապեր…, թող գրի, շատ լավ ա, որ կգրի, նշանակում ա գրածս էնքան ա հուզել ու տակնուվրա արել իրան, որ չի ալարել, մտել գրել ա : 




> Էն մի հատ ասացվածք կա է, որ ասում ա գիտակցության գալը էն ա, որ քո կարծիքը ոչ մեկի տնգլին չի։


Մեկի տնգլին կլինի, կպատասխանի, մյուսի տնգլին չի լինի, կողքով կանցնի, նորմալ ա, բա ֆորումը հենց դրա համար ա




> ես ընդամենը փաստում եմ, որ դու՝ ԱՆՀԻՄՆ, մարդկանց, կարևոր չէ թե ում, վիրավորում ես, ինչի իրավունքը ուղղակի/անուղղակի չունես։


Շատ լավ ա, որ փաստում ես, դա էլ քո ԿԱՐԾԻՔՆ ա, ստեղ բոլորս էլ ԿԱՐԾԻՔներով ենք փոխանակվում, ԿԱՐԾԻՔներով, այլ ոչ թե ՊԱՐՏԱԴՐԱՆՔ-ներով կամ ՏԱԲՈՒ-ներով: Կամ էլ ես ու դու ֆորումի իմաստը տարբեր ձեւ ենք հասկանում:

----------


## keyboard

> Շատ լավ ա, որ փաստում ես, դա էլ քո ԿԱՐԾԻՔՆ ա, ստեղ բոլորս էլ ԿԱՐԾԻՔներով ենք փոխանակվում, ԿԱՐԾԻՔներով, այլ ոչ թե ՊԱՐՏԱԴՐԱՆՔ-ներով կամ ՏԱԲՈՒ-ներով: Կամ էլ ես ու դու ֆորումի իմաստը տարբեր ձեւ ենք հասկանում:


Ապեր, չեմ հաշվել որ անգամն եմ կրկնում՝ դա իմ կարծիքը չի դա Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրություն և դրանից բխող օրենքների պահանջ ա, դու պարտավոր ես ենթարկվես օենքներին ու դրանց պահանջներին, դա տաբու չի, մենք ջունգլիներում չենք, որ տաբուներով առաջնորդվենք, դա երկրի, պետության օրենքի պահանջն ա, դու ՕՐԵՆՔՈՎ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՔՆ ՉՈՒՆԵ ՈՉ ՄԵԿԻ ՎԻՐԱՎՈՐԵԼՈՒ քո հայտնած կարծիքը պիտի վիրավորանք չպարունակի։ Ինչ ես բառախաղ անում չեմ ջոգում, իմ ասածը օրենք ա, քո ասածը՝ օդ, անօրինականություն, սխալ ու սրանց հոմանիշ բոլոր բառերը ինչ գիտես։

Հ․Գ․ ակումբի կանոնադրությունը նույնպես պահանջում ա, որ դիմացինին վիրավորելու իրավունք չունես, անկախ նրանից, դիմացինդ վիրտուալ ա, ռեալ ա, Սերժն ա, թե Լֆիկը, ջոգի՞ր։

----------


## Overdose

> … դա երկրի, պետության օրենքի պահանջն ա, դու ՕՐԵՆՔՈՎ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՔՆ ՉՈՒՆԵ ՈՉ ՄԵԿԻ ՎԻՐԱՎՈՐԵԼՈՒ քո հայտնած կարծիքը պիտի վիրավորանք չպարունակի…


Եվ հանկարծ պաԴուհաաաան…  :LOL: 




> Մեկ էլ էդ ստահակն ա, որ մարդկանց որակում ու պիտակում ա եթերում, բայց չի պատժվում, որտև իրա պես պատռված պահպանակի արդյունքներից ա ֆինանսավորվում, բայց հավատա, մի օր դրան այ տենց ծակ պահպանակի պես էլ զիբիլից են գտնելու սատկած ու թաղելու են, որ գերեզմանի տեղն էլ իմացող չլինի։





> Բայց ինչ դեբիլ գյադա էտի, դրա գրած ստատուսները գալուստի գոհարներից լավն են։


Ապեր, «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրություն ու դրանից բխող օրենքների պահանջ ա»-ով քցել բռնել էիր՝ ստահակ, պատռված/ծակ պահպանակ ու դեբիլ որակումներից առաջ, թե  «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրություն ու դրանից բխող օրենքների պահանջ»-ը հատուկ էս դեպքերի համար բացառություն էր սահմանել?




> … դիմացինին վիրավորելու իրավունք չունես, անկախ նրանից, դիմացինդ վիրտուալ ա, ռեալ ա, Սերժն ա, թե Լֆիկը, ջոգի՞ր։


Իսկ Շամշյանի ու Անկախ Հանրապետականի վրա տարածվում ա էս քո միտքը, թե «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրություն ու դրանից բխող օրենքների պահանջ»-ը իրանց վրա չի տարածվում:

Ինչ որ բան ինչ որ տեղ չի բռնում, ապեր  :Think:

----------


## keyboard

> Եվ հանկարծ պաԴուհաաաան… 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ապեր, «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրություն ու դրանից բխող օրենքների պահանջ ա»-ով քցել բռնել էիր՝ ստահակ, պատռված/ծակ պահպանակ ու դեբիլ որակումներից առաջ, թե  «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրություն ու դրանից բխող օրենքների պահանջ»-ը հատուկ էս դեպքերի համար բացառություն էր սահմանել?
> 
> 
> ...



Ընգեր, ուրեմն շամշանին ես չեմ վիրավորում, ինքը ստահակ ա, ես դա իրա դիմաց կանգնած եմ ասել, ինքը դրա համար պատասխան չի ուզել, հետևաբար, ես լրիվ ճիշտ եմ ասել, ընդ որում, մի քանի անգամ ֆեյսբուքով բաց բանավեճի եմ կանչել, չի եկել, ինքը մարդկային առումով ստահակ ա, քանի որ իրա գործունեությունը ու իրա մարդկային որակը մեղմ ասած անհաջող են ու, եթե դու գտնում ես, որ ես իրան վիրավորում եմ, ես դրա պատասխանն ունեմ, երբ ուզես, ձեռը բռնած արի, իրան ապացուցեմ, որ ինքը ստահակ ա, անգրագետ ու անմակարդակ մարդ ա, քեզ էլ էդ ընթացքում մի բակալ պիվա հյուրասիրեմ խմես վայելես։ Օրենքի տեսանկյունից, ես պատրաստ եմ դատարանում էլ շամշյանին ասեմ ստահակ ու դատարանի որոշմամբ ճանաչվեմ անմեղ, քանզի օրենք չեմ խախտում։
Անկախի հետ կապված կարամ նույնն ասեմ, որ անմակարդակ, լայք հավաքող, չկայացած գյադա ա, որը ակնհայտ խուսափում ա ռեալ բանավեճից ու եթե կարիք կա, նույնը կարամ իրա մասով քեզ ապացուցեմ, մի ակալ էլ պիվա էդ ընթացքում վայելես։
Ստեղ 2  տարբեր հարթություններ են, դու ձմերուկը ծիրանի ծառից մի քաղի, մերուկը գետնի վրա ա աճում ապեր ու եթե ես կարամ դրանց երկուսի դիմաց կանգնեմ ասեմ ու արդեն կանգնել ասել եմ, որ իրանք ստահակ են, դու՝ չես կարա Ծռերի դեմ կանգնես ու իրանց հանցագործ ասես ապեր, զգա տարբերությունը։

----------


## Overdose

> Ընգեր, ուրեմն շամշանին ես չեմ վիրավորում, ինքը ստահակ ա, ես դա իրա դիմաց կանգնած եմ ասել, ինքը դրա համար պատասխան չի ուզել, հետևաբար, ես լրիվ ճիշտ եմ ասել, ընդ որում, մի քանի անգամ ֆեյսբուքով բաց բանավեճի եմ կանչել, չի եկել, ինքը մարդկային առումով ստահակ ա, քանի որ իրա գործունեությունը ու իրա մարդկային որակը մեղմ ասած անհաջող են ու, եթե դու գտնում ես, որ ես իրան վիրավորում եմ, ես դրա պատասխանն ունեմ, երբ ուզես, ձեռը բռնած արի, իրան ապացուցեմ, որ ինքը ստահակ ա, անգրագետ ու անմակարդակ մարդ ա, քեզ էլ էդ ընթացքում մի բակալ պիվա հյուրասիրեմ խմես վայելես։ Օրենքի տեսանկյունից, ես պատրաստ եմ դատարանում էլ շամշյանին ասեմ ստահակ ու դատարանի որոշմամբ ճանաչվեմ անմեղ, քանզի օրենք չեմ խախտում։
> Անկախի հետ կապված կարամ նույնն ասեմ, որ անմակարդակ, լայք հավաքող, չկայացած գյադա ա, որը ակնհայտ խուսափում ա ռեալ բանավեճից ու եթե կարիք կա, նույնը կարամ իրա մասով քեզ ապացուցեմ, մի ակալ էլ պիվա էդ ընթացքում վայելես։
> Ստեղ 2  տարբեր հարթություններ են, դու ձմերուկը ծիրանի ծառից մի քաղի, մերուկը գետնի վրա ա աճում ապեր ու եթե ես կարամ դրանց երկուսի դիմաց կանգնեմ ասեմ ու արդեն կանգնել ասել եմ, որ իրանք ստահակ են, դու՝ չես կարա Ծռերի դեմ կանգնես ու իրանց հանցագործ ասես ապեր, զգա տարբերությունը։


Ապեր, ես էդ մարդկանց փաստաբանը չեմ, ես էդ օրինակները բերեցի, որ քո ասածի ու գրածների միջեւ տարբերությունը ցույց տամ: Անկախ նրանից, իրանք քո դեմը տղավարի պատասխան տվել են, թե չեն տվել, դու օրենքից ես խոսում, ու օրենքից ես մեջբերում անում, դու դատարանով չես ապացուցել, որ իրանք ստահակ են, դեբիլ, կամ ծակ պահպանակ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա պիվա խմելուն, հույս ունեմ մի օր իսկապես պիվա կխմենք, բայց քաղաքական հայացքներն ու հակադրությունները մի կողմ դրած: Վ պրինցիպի, ես էլ ասելու բան չունեմ:

----------


## keyboard

> Ապեր, ես էդ մարդկանց փաստաբանը չեմ, ես էդ օրինակները բերեցի, որ քո ասածի ու գրածների միջեւ տարբերությունը ցույց տամ: Անկախ նրանից, իրանք քո դեմը տղավարի պատասխան տվել են, թե չեն տվել, դու օրենքից ես խոսում, ու օրենքից ես մեջբերում անում, դու դատարանով չես ապացուցել, որ իրանք ստահակ են, դեբիլ, կամ ծակ պահպանակ:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա պիվա խմելուն, հույս ունեմ մի օր իսկապես պիվա կխմենք, բայց քաղաքական հայացքներն ու հակադրությունները մի կողմ դրած: Վ պրինցիպի, ես էլ ասելու բան չունեմ:


Ապեր, եթե մարդուն ասում ես ծակ պահպանակ, ինքը դա վիրավորոնք չի ընդունում, ըտեղ խոսալու չկա, ես էլ էս մասով ասելիք չունեմ։
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Ծռերին հանցագործ, մարդասպան անվանելուն, դա արդեն վիրավորանք ա, քանզի մարդիկ հստակ հայտնել են իրանց նպատակը, որի հիմքում չի եղել մարդասպանություն ու հանցագործություն։ Էս մասով էլ ասելիք չունեմ։
Պիվեն էլ աչքիս վրա, ես որ էդ հարցում բեզատկազ եմ։

----------


## Overdose

Էխ, էխ….

http://www.aysor.am/am/news/2017/07/...%D4%BE/1286681




> …Փոխհրաձգության ժամանակ հաշվելով Արթուր Վանոյանի կողմից արձակված գնդակների քանակը և համոզվելով, որ նրա ատրճանակի պահունակում եղած 8 փամփուշտները կրակոցներից սպառվել են՝ Սմբատ Բարսեղյանը, Արթուր Վանոյանին ապօրինաբար կյանքից զրկելու դիտավորությամբ, դուրս է եկել պատի հետևից և իր ինքնաձիգից կրակ է արձակել կրծքավանդակի առաջնային մակերեսով դեպի իրենց ուղղված Արթուր Վանոյանի վրա…
> 
> …
> 
> …Արմեն Բիլյանը միջանցքի նախամուտքում կրակոցներ արձակելուց հետո գնացել է դեպի հերթապահ մասի մուտքի դռան մոտ, որտեղ ծառայություն է իրականացնելիս եղել ոստիկանության աշխատակից Գագիկ Մկրտչյանը և ինքնաձիգից մինչև 10 սմ հեռավորությունից կրակ է արձակել Մկրտչյանի վրա…

----------


## Overdose

Արա բայց էս սասնա ծռերը շատ խոխմ են :Smile:   Բանից պարզվում ա, Օսիպյանը եկել ա բանակցելու, սրանք էլ եկ-դու չեն արել, բանագնացի պագոնները պոկել ու տփելով մտցրել են գնդի տարածք :Hands Up:   Պատկերացնում եք, ասենք Պալոն գոռացել ա Դիս իզ ՊՊԾ ու քացով նստցրել Օսիպյանի դոշին  :LOL:   :LOL:  Լավ, կատակը մի կողմ, սրանք վաբշե գրված ու չգրված օրենք չեն ունեցել, չեմ հասկանում :Bad:  Ախր բանագնացի անձը անձեռնմխելի ա

----------


## Norton

Քանի որ էս օրերին հերթով սասնա ծռերի ժողովրդին բաց են թողնում, էս թեման էլ եմ առաջ տալիս, մանավանդ քննարկելու շատ բան կա։ Օրինակ նորմալա, սասնա ծռերի և քաղբանտարկյալների միջև հավասարության նշան դնելը ու ճիշտա իրենց բաց թողնելը, թե ոչ։

----------


## Gayl

Նորմալ չի, եթե արդարացվեն: Նշանակել տնային կալանք կամ առավոտ դուրս գա, իսկ երեկոյան հետ վերադառնա կամ չգիտեմ նմանատիպ այլ պատժի տեսակներ ոմանց նկատմամբ կարող ա ուտվի, բայց պայմանակով թողնել ազատության մեջ նորմալ չեմ համարում, որովհետև անկախ ամեն ինչից պպծ շենքն են գրավել զենքով, որի արդյունքում ոստիկան է զոհվել ու զալոժնիկ են պահել:
Կարող ա ու վստահ եմ, որ տղերքն իրենց էդ քայլով շատ լուրջ հարց են լուծել ու արվել է հանուն ազգի, բայց  մենք ուզում ենք օրենք հաստատենք երկրում ու հանուն էդ նպատակի ազատության մեջ գտնվելը սխալ կլինի:

----------

Chuk (17.06.2018), Freeman (17.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Պիտի զուտ օրենքով դատվեն ու վերջ: Հակառակ դեպքում հենց իրանց իսկ մոտիվացիան ֆուֆլո ա ))

----------

Gayl (17.06.2018), Արամ (09.09.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Պիտի զուտ օրենքով դատվեն ու վերջ: Հակառակ դեպքում հենց իրանց իսկ մոտիվացիան ֆուֆլո ա ))


Հա կամ էլ, որ ժողովրդի սրտով էլ լինի եղածից էլ քիչ տան, բայց թող նստեն:

----------


## Chuk

ՖԲ-ում հենց նոր գրածս ստատուսը ստեղ էլ դնեմ.

Հրապարակավ ես միշտ խոսել եմ էն մասին, որ խաղաղ ձևով կարելի է արդյունքի հասնել: Իմ էդ մոտեցման պատճառով շատ մտերիմներիս հետ հակասություններ եմ ունեցել: Որտև իրավիճակը նենց էր, որ խաղաղով հաղթականկի հասնելը հաճախ տեսանելի չի եղել:

Մեկ-մեկ ունեցել եմ թուլության պահեր: Էդ պահերին, երբ հուսահատությունն ինձ պատել ա, մտածել եմ, որ պետք ա զենք վերցնել ու սերժկիկին, լֆիկին, հովիկին ու էլի մի քանիսին գլխից խփել: Էդ եղել ա զուտ պահի ֆանտազիա: Գիտե՞ք ինչի: Որտև ես հասկացել եմ, որ եթե էդ անեմ, ուրեմն հետո պիտի նստեմ: Ու իմ ռիսկը չի հերիքել նվազգույնը երկու բանի.

1. մարդկանց սպանելու, զենքով ապստամբություն անելու,
2. օրենքին համապատասխան դրան պատասխան տալու:

Այո, ես էդքան դուխով չեմ: Ես վախկոտ եմ: Ղզիկ եմ: Բացի էն, որ դա իմ համոզմունքներին դեմ ա, եթե մի օր դա զգայի որպես այլընտրանք չունեցող լուծում, դուխս չէր հերիքի անել: Չէր հերիքի՝ առնվազն նշածս երկու պատճառով:

Ով գնացել է էդ քայլին, ես հարգել եմ էդ դուխի համար: Բայց վստահ իմանալով, որ իրանք պատրաստ են իրենց արարքի համար պատասխան տալ:

2 հոգի կային, ում ազատվելուն սպասում էի: Մեկը Սաֆարյան Գևն ա, մյուսը՝ Շանթը: Երկու դուխով տղերք: Ում արած արարքն ու ստացած պատիժը, մեղմ ասած, անհամարժեք են:

Տեսեք, խմել եմ, որ դուխս հերիքի էսքանը գրեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՖԲ-ում հենց նոր գրածս ստատուսը ստեղ էլ դնեմ.
> 
> Հրապարակավ ես միշտ խոսել եմ էն մասին, որ խաղաղ ձևով կարելի է արդյունքի հասնել: Իմ էդ մոտեցման պատճառով շատ մտերիմներիս հետ հակասություններ եմ ունեցել: Որտև իրավիճակը նենց էր, որ խաղաղով հաղթականկի հասնելը հաճախ տեսանելի չի եղել:
> 
> Մեկ-մեկ ունեցել եմ թուլության պահեր: Էդ պահերին, երբ հուսահատությունն ինձ պատել ա, մտածել եմ, որ պետք ա զենք վերցնել ու սերժկիկին, լֆիկին, հովիկին ու էլի մի քանիսին գլխից խփել: Էդ եղել ա զուտ պահի ֆանտազիա: Գիտե՞ք ինչի: Որտև ես հասկացել եմ, որ եթե էդ անեմ, ուրեմն հետո պիտի նստեմ: Ու իմ ռիսկը չի հերիքել նվազգույնը երկու բանի.
> 
> 1. մարդկանց սպանելու, զենքով ապստամբություն անելու,
> 2. օրենքին համապատասխան դրան պատասխան տալու:
> 
> ...


Հարցը ստեղ անողների դուխը չի Չուկ, ոչ էլ դրա համար պատասխան տալը... էտի հասկանալի ա... հարցը ստեղ դու կարա՞ս հասարակ ժողովրդին կոչ անես, որ գնան անզեն մեռնելու, դու կարա՞ս պահանջես, որ իրանք մեռնեն, որ դու գաս իշխանության... ու դու, որ արյամբ, որ եկար իշխաբության որոնք են լինելու բարքերը....

թե չէ ի՞նչ դուխ... մինչև դուխին հասնելը էս հարցերը կան ու հլա ավելի շատ հարցեր, որ չնշեցի...

ես էլ մարդ չեմ կարա սպանեմ... վախում եմ ու խիղճս էլ չի տանի...

----------


## Chuk

> Հարցը ստեղ անողների դուխը չի Չուկ, ոչ էլ դրա համար պատասխան տալը... էտի հասկանալի ա... հարցը ստեղ դու կարա՞ս հասարակ ժողովրդին կոչ անես, որ գնան անզեն մեռնելու, դու կարա՞ս պահանջես, որ իրանք մեռնեն, որ դու գաս իշխանության... ու դու, որ արյամբ, որ եկար իշխաբության որոնք են լինելու բարքերը....
> 
> թե չէ ի՞նչ դուխ... մինչև դուխին հասնելը էս հարցերը կան ու հլա ավելի շատ հարցեր, որ չնշեցի...
> 
> ես էլ մարդ չեմ կարա սպանեմ... վախում եմ ու խիղճս էլ չի տանի...


Մեֆ ջան, իհարկե չեմ կարա: Իմ գրածի դրդապատճառը հավանաբար չես հասկացել:

----------


## Lion

> Էն օրը քնած էի, փողոցում գոռգոռոց լսվեց: Սիրտս ճաքեց: Ինձ թվաց Շանթ Հարությունյանն ա բանտից փախել:


Լսում եմ Շանթին և հիասթափվում... ծանրա, լրիվ պարզունակ, փողոցային բազառի մակարդակի մտածողություն և մտքեր:

----------


## Lion

Մի կողմ թողնելով Սասնա Ծռերի արարքի քաղաքական գնահատականի հարցը և իմ խորին ցավակցությունը հայտնելով ընկած ոստիկանների հարազատներին՝ այնուհանդերձ մի պարզաբանում անեմ:

Հարգելի իմ ընկերներ և բարեկամներ, 2016 թ-ի հուլիսի 17-ի վիճակով գործող ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 217-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասը, ինչպես և հիմա, ունի հետևյալ տեսքը. "_Ահաբեկչությունը` այնպիսի գործողությունը, որն ուղղված է ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻԱԿԱՆ ԱՆՁԻ ԿԱՄ ԶԻՆՎԱԾ ԸՆԴՀԱՐՄԱՆ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿ ՌԱԶՄԱԿԱՆ ԳՈՐԾՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻՆ ԱԿՏԻՎՈՐԵՆ ՉՄԱՍՆԱԿՑՈՂ ԱՆՁԻ մահվանը կամ ծանր մարմնական վնասվածք պատճառելուն կամ դրանց սպառնալիքին այն դեպքում, երբ այդպիսի գործողության նպատակն իր բնույթով կամ էությամբ բնակչությանն ահաբեկելը կամ պետական մարմնի կամ միջազգային կազմակերպության կամ պաշտոնատար անձի որոշման ընդունման կամ գործողության կատարման կամ դրանցից ձեռնպահ մնալու վրա ներգործելն է, ինչպես նաև Հայաստանի Հանրապետության միջազգային պայմանագրերով նախատեսված ահաբեկչություն համարվող ցանկացած այլ գործողությունը, բացառությամբ սույն օրենսգրքի 218-րդ հոդվածով նախատեսված արարքների՝ պատժվում է ազատազրկմամբ՝ հինգից տասը տարի ժամկետով՝ գույքի բռնագրավմամբ կամ առանց դրա_":

Այսինքն՝ օրենսդիրը ելել է այն կանխավարկածից, որ զինծառայողի դեմ ահաբեկչական գործողություն *ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ* իրականացվել, ՀՀ զինված ուժերի զինծառայողին անհնար է ահաբեկել՝ նրա նկատմամբ կարող է զինված հարձակում լինել, նա կարող է մարտի մասնակցել որպես մարտի սուբյեկտ, բայց նա երբեք մարտի կամ ահաբեկչության օբյեկտ չէ: Կարծում եմ՝ արժանապատիվ մոտեցում է:

Արդյունքում, զուտ իրավաբանորեն, Սասնա Ծռերի գործողությունը ահաբեկչություն *ՉԷՐ*, իսկ նախկին իշխանություններն էլ հենց իրավական այս պահանջով առաջնորդվեցին, երբ ահաբեկչության հանցակազմ չկիրառեցին, ոչ թե ինչ-ինչ քաղաքական նպատակներով զերծ մնացին այդ հոդվածի կիրառումից, ինչպես հաճախ ներկայացվում է:

----------

Varzor (17.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Լիոն ջան, մասամբ համամիտ եմ:
Ուրիշ այլ հոդվածներով հաստատ կարող էին մեղադրվել, ըստ օրենքի, բայց ահաբեկչության մասով լավ էլ նշել ես.



> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության միջազգային պայմանագրերով նախատեսված ահաբեկչություն համարվող ցանկացած այլ գործողությունը


Էդ ցանկն ունես? ՊՊԾ գնդի անձնակազմը համարվում են զինծառայողներ?

----------


## Lion

Ցանկը չունեմ: ՊՊԾ գնդի ծառայողները զինծառայողներ են: 

Ինքը՝ գունդ է, իսկ "Զինվորական ծառայության մասին" ՀՀ օրենքի 3-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասի համաձայն՝ 1. Զինվորական ծառայությունը Հայաստանի Հանրապետության զինված ուժերում և այլ զորքերում օրենքով սահմանված պետական ծառայության հատուկ տեսակ է: 

Իր հերթին՝ "Ոստիկանության զորքերի մասին" ՀՀ իրենքի 10-րդ հոդվածի համաձայն՝ 1. Ոստիկանության զորքերում զինվորական ծառայությունն իրականացվում է *զինված ուժերում ծառայությունը կանոնակարգող* օրենքներին և այլ իրավական ակտերին համապատասխան: 

Եվ վերջապես նույն օրենքի 14-րդ հոդվածի համաձայն՝ 1. Ոստիկանության զորքերի զինծառայողները ոստիկանության զորքերի խնդիրներն իրականացնելիս պարտավոր են՝ 1) Ոստիկանության հասարակական կարգի պահպանության և հասարակական անվտանգության ապահովման ստորաբաժանումների հետ համատեղ մասնակցել *պարեկապահակային ծառայությանը*.

Ըստ իս՝ հարցը միանշանակ է, իրենք զինծառայողներ են, որոնք ծառակում են ՀՀ "այլ զորքեր"-ում ի դեմս ՊՊԾ գնդի: Այլ զորքերի մեկ այլ տեսակ են, օրինակ, ՀՀ Սահմանապահ զորքերը:

----------


## Varzor

Այսինքն ըստ մեր գործող օրենսդրության՝ ահաբեկիչներ չեն, եթե "Հայաստանի Հանրապետության միջազգային պայմանագրերով նախատեսված" որևէ դրույթով ահաբեկիչ չեն։

----------


## Lion

Կարծում եմ՝ այո, և կարծում եմ հենց դրա համար իրենց այդ հոդվածը չեն մեղսագրել, այլ ոչ թե դա չեն արել ինչ-ինչ քաղաքական պատճառներով...

----------


## Varzor

Ստացվում է, որ գործել են օրենքի շրջանակներում:
Ինձ համար դեռևս շատ հանգամանքներ մութ են մնացել:
Բայց այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ նաև հաշվի են առել այն հանգամանքը, որ իշխանափոխության պարագայում սխալ հոդվածով մեղադրվածները կարդարացվեն:  :Think:

----------


## Lion

Ոչ, հանցակազմ այնուհանդերձ կա, ուղղակի չկա ահաբեկչություն հանցակազմը՝ ըստ իս, իհարկե:

----------


## Varzor

> Ոչ, հանցակազմ այնուհանդերձ կա, ուղղակի չկա ահաբեկչություն հանցակազմը՝ ըստ իս, իհարկե:


Բայց ես չասեցի, թե հանցակազմ չկա: Ցանկացած պարագայում` ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ են զոհվել:
Ի նկատի ունեի, որ նախորդ իշխանությունները նաև հաշվի են առել, որ ահաբեկչության հոդվածող մեդարելու պարագայում 2018-ից հետո արդարացվելու են, նաև դրա համար չեն կիրառել ահաբելչության մեղադրանքը, չնայած պետական պաշտոնյաներից այդ մեղադրանքը հնչել էր:

----------

Lion (19.07.2019)

----------

